# Storia incasinata. Passerà mai?



## marcogeko (23 Dicembre 2011)

*Storia incasinata. Passerà mai?*

Salve a tutti, dopo un po' che sbircio mi sono deciso a farmi avanti. Le motivazioni sono sostanzialmente di sfogo, forse sono alla ricerca di un consiglio o di una conferma o smentita.

La mia storia è cominciata ormai qualche anno fa, con una donna di dieci anni più grande di me, la donna più spettacolare, intelligente, colta e tremendamente sexy che io abbia conosciuto. 
Io single, giovane e soprattutto imbecille, LEI con un marito onesto ed un figlio piccolissimo. Dimenticavo un piccolo dettaglio: LEI l'ho conosciuta all'università ed era una mia professoressa.

Comincia questa storia assurda fatta di sotterfugi e menzogne, continui ripensamenti da parte sua e tanta stupidità da parte mia nel volerla portare avanti ad ogni costo. La conclusione è che dopo poco tempo mi sono ritrovato ad essere innamorato perso di questa persona.Tutto questo rendeva le cose molto complicate e con risvolti terribili: gelosia, malessere, ossessione, ossessione e ancora ossessione.

Andiamo avanti così per un pezzo e poi l'ultimatum da parte mia: o me o lui. La gelosia può essere davvero distruttiva per un essere umano. Ovviamente conoscevo già la sua risposta, nonostante mi amasse e soffrisse sapevo che avrebbe fatto la scelta più 'giusta'. E quello fu un momento orribile della mia vita e sono morto dentro, ma sul serio . . . avevo voluto fare il coraggioso e ne ero uscito con le ossa frantumate. Ma era giusto così. Nel frattempo ho cambiato vita, città e ho cercato di cambiare anche me stesso.

Ma ogni volta che l'ho incontrata da quel momento la storia è stata sempre la stessa: ci vediamo per un caffè, diciamo che dobbiamo essere razionali, che saremo buoni amici perché tra noi una relazione sarebbe impossibile e ne siamo consapevoli etc. etc. solo chiacchiere, due risate e poi. . . finisce sempre nello stesso modo. E anche l'epilogo è uguale: LEI ritorna dal marito ed io alla mia misera vita fatta di ricordi e pezzetti che non riesco a mettere assieme. 

Adesso le cose sono (erano?) un po' cambiate, ho trovato una sorta di equilibrio, ho una ragazza con cui vivo che mi ama e mi rispetta e che di certo non merito; non c'è più spazio per la gelosia, di quella che ti logora dentro, nella mia testa e questo lo devo a lei.

LEI mi è capitato di vederla altre volte e l'ho rifiutata dicendo a me stesso che non potevo ferire la donna con cui sto che già si accontenta di un 'me' a metà se vogliamo, freddo, vuoto e privo di entusiasmo… ma a lei questo sta bene perché non conosce il vecchio me, lei crede che essere orso e chiuso faccia parte del mio carattere e mi accetta così. Io invece ogni sera torno a casa, mi guardo allo specchio e mi sento sporco perché ho passato tutto il giorno a pensare ad un'altra. La verità è che non riesco a dimenticarla, nemmeno per un istante, e LEI non riesce a dimenticare me ma non ha le palle, non ce la farà mai . . . 

Adesso arriva il peggio: In questi giorni l'ho rivista in giro per i mercatini di Natale col suo maritino ignaro di tutto (o quasi, c'è mancato poco che ci beccasse più e più volte), LEI mi ha visto e dopo poco ha abbassato lo sguardo ed io in tutto questo l'unica cosa che riesco a pensare è: 'Cazzo, è ancora più bella'. Che idiota! Mi telefona ed io lì di nuovo lì a raccogliere le briciole che mi da. Ebbene si, sto mandando a quel paese la storia con la mia compagna, una persona semplicemente dolcissima. I sensi di colpa sono soffocanti.

Le domande sono tante e forse per l'ennesima volta io le risposte le conosco già . . . è solo che non so cosa mi prende, solitamente so controllare le mie emozioni, riesco ad essere freddo, distaccato e oggettivo nelle valutazioni ma non quando c'è di mezzo LEI . . . 

Passerà? 
Devo lasciar perdere tutto, non tornare mai più e vivermi la vita con la mia donna attuale? 
Non sarebbe più sbagliato passare tutta la mia vita con lei pensando incessantemente all'altra?
La soluzione più leale sarebbe raccontarle tutto e lasciarla andare per la sua strada, nonostante i sentimenti che sento per lei, ma ne vale davvero la pena? La ferirei ancora di più con la mia confessione, forse certe cose è meglio non saperle mai.
D'altro canto io finirò per trascorrere tutta la mia vita dietro ad una donna che non sarà mai mia. E' dunque questo il ruolo degli "amanti" ?

Tutto quello che so è che ho fatto un gran macello intorno a me. Mi sono messo dentro ad una cosa più grande di me che neanche adesso che sono più maturo riesco a gestire, neanche dopo essere scappato chilometri e chilometri da LEI . . . 

L'altra cosa che so è che adesso mi sento esattamente come mio padre a cui avevo urlato in faccia che sarei stato diverso da lui: sarei stato un UOMO. Invece sono solo un mostro.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2011)

marcogeko ha detto:


> Tutto quello che so è che ho fatto un gran macello intorno a me. Mi sono messo dentro ad una cosa più grande di me che neanche adesso che sono più maturo riesco a gestire, neanche dopo essere scappato chilometri e chilometri da LEI . . .
> 
> L'altra cosa che so è che adesso mi sento esattamente come mio padre a cui avevo urlato in faccia che sarei stato diverso da lui: sarei stato un UOMO. Invece sono solo un mostro.


Ciao Marcogeko, benvenuto. Intanto non sei un mostro, sei solo un ragazzo confuso alle prese con la femme fatale della situazione. Succede. Non capisco una cosa, se stai a chilometri e chilometri da lei come fate a vedervi? E' lei che ti chiama?


----------



## elena_ (23 Dicembre 2011)

Calma.
Non sei un mostro.
Sei umano, ecco tutto.
Benvenuto.


----------



## marcogeko (23 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ciao Marcogeko, benvenuto. Intanto non sei un mostro, sei solo un ragazzo confuso alle prese con la femme fatale della situazione. Succede. Non capisco una cosa, se stai a chilometri e chilometri da lei come fate a vedervi? E' lei che ti chiama?


Io torno spesso perchè mia madre vive ancora qui ed è molto sola... appena posso, scappo volentieri.

Femme fatale non direi, no. Anzi, direi che il suo problema è proprio la sua profonda insicurezza, nonostante l'età, la bellezza e la carriera. Al massimo sono stato io a fare quello forte, cresciuto e sicuro quando, col senno di poi, avrei dovuto prendere altre strade . . .

Grazie ad entrambe per il benvenuto.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2011)

marcogeko ha detto:


> Io torno spesso perchè mia madre vive ancora qui ed è molto sola... appena posso, scappo volentieri.
> 
> Femme fatale non direi, no. Anzi, direi che il suo problema è proprio la sua profonda insicurezza, nonostante l'età, la bellezza e la carriera. Al massimo sono stato io a fare quello forte, cresciuto e sicuro quando, col senno di poi, avrei dovuto prendere altre strade . . .
> 
> Grazie ad entrambe per il benvenuto.


Beh non mi sembra così insicura visto che ha ben chiaro cosa fare. Cosa ti attira di più di lei? L'età la bellezza la carriera, in quest'ordine?


----------



## Attila (23 Dicembre 2011)

All'inseguimento di una femme fatale "colta e affascinante", piu' grande di 10 anni, residente in un altro paese, e formalmente impegnata (anche se separata - cose comunque che ho scoperto dopo mesi di relazione) ho passato tre anni infernali tra i 25 e i 28 anni.   15 anni dopo non credo di essermi ancora ripreso del tutto dei traumi e delle ferite subite.  La persona era anche mentalmente molto disturbata, il che spero non essere il tuo caso.  Lei era diventata la condizione del mio benessere, e centellinava la sua presenza. Quantomeno, non ero impegnato su altri fronti (il che, forse, mi avrebbe aiutato a uscirne prima)

Si "guarisce", secondo la mia personale esperienza, con molta difficoltà e a costo di troncare i contatti in modo radicale e definitivo. Ma il bisogno che ci ha spinti verso questo tipo di figura, che verosimilmente fa risuonare qualche corda profonda del nostro inconscio, non si esaurisce col tempo.  Forse dovresti chiederti perché la relazione fissa che hai costruito non riesce ad appagarti, e a colmare quel vuoto.


----------



## Andy (23 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao, porca pupazza, questa cosa mi ricorda la mia.

Senti, lasciala perdere, pensa alla tua donna attuale, che è una grande fortuna ed ora non te ne rendi conto.

Tanto da questa persona non otterrai mai nulla, anzi rischi di perdere ancora.

Non sentirla più, se ci riesci, non risponderle al telefono, anzi cambialo, come ho fatto io. Con la tua ragazza trova una scusa su questo gesto.

Tanto con quella non vai da nessuna parte, stai solo più male dopo.


----------



## Andy (23 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Beh non mi sembra così insicura visto che ha ben chiaro cosa fare. Cosa ti attira di più di lei? L'età la bellezza la carriera, in quest'ordine?


Infatti, non ti fidare dell'"insicurezza".
Ricorda che è talmente insicura da avere un'amante molto più piccolo di se, e fa la professoressa universitaria, che forse forse a stare davanti la gente è abituata...


----------



## marcogeko (23 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Beh non mi sembra così insicura visto che ha ben chiaro cosa fare. Cosa ti attira di più di lei? L'età la bellezza la carriera, in quest'ordine?


Non è così semplice e riduttivo, credimi. Non sono queste le ragioni che mi legano a lei, a causa della mia condizione familiare sono cresciuto piuttosto in fretta sotto molti aspetti e ho bruciato tante tappe molto in anticipo, questo per dirti che non è stata l'idea del sesso con una donna più matura ad attirarmi. Magari queste le potrei accettare come ragioni che mi hanno indotto ad avvicinarla, questo si! Non nego che fossi attratto, oltre che dalla sua bellezza, dalla sua intelligenza e dalla passione coinvolgente che aveva per la sua materia, era una Prof. giovanissima e nella mia facoltà questa era ed è ancora un'impresa a dir poco ardua. Inoltre dimostrava almeno 10 anni in meno. 



Attila ha detto:


> All'inseguimento di una femme fatale "colta e affascinante", piu' grande di 10 anni, residente in un altro paese, e formalmente impegnata (anche se separata - cose comunque che ho scoperto dopo mesi di relazione) ho passato tre anni infernali tra i 25 e i 28 anni.   15 anni dopo non credo di essermi ancora ripreso del tutto dei traumi e delle ferite subite.  La persona era anche mentalmente molto disturbata, il che spero non essere il tuo caso.  Lei era diventata la condizione del mio benessere, e centellinava la sua presenza. Quantomeno, non ero impegnato su altri fronti (il che, forse, mi avrebbe aiutato a uscirne prima)
> 
> Si "guarisce", secondo la mia personale esperienza, con molta difficoltà e a costo di troncare i contatti in modo radicale e definitivo. Ma il bisogno che ci ha spinti verso questo tipo di figura, che evidentemente risuona con qualche corda profonda del nostro inconscio, non si esaurisce col tempo.  Forse dovresti chiederti perché la relazione fissa che hai costruito non riesce ad appagarti e a colmare quel vuoto.


Grazie Attila per aver condiviso la tua esperienza. Io sapevo bene fin dall'inizio che fosse sposata, è di questo che mi faccio una colpa principalmente. Ma ero rincoglionito e credevo di riuscire a controllare tutte le situazioni, specialmente di questo tipo. Le ragazze anche allora non mi mancavano e di certo non sono mai stato il tipo che si innamora facilmente... anzi, prima di tutto questo io non credevo nemmeno di poterci mai riuscire. Del resto, mi dicevo, 'che cosa ho da perdere?'. Ora lo so.

La mia ragazza è stata l'unica in grado di farmi passare il tarlo, almeno per un po', ma mai del tutto. E' come se sentissi di non riuscire ad aprirmi più con nessun'altra donna diversa da lei, so che non è sano, ma è quello che provo.


----------



## Andy (23 Dicembre 2011)

marcogeko ha detto:


> La mia ragazza è stata l'unica in grado di farmi passare il tarlo, almeno per un po', ma mai del tutto. E' come se sentissi di non riuscire ad aprirmi più con nessun'altra donna diversa da lei, so che non è sano, ma è quello che provo.


Perchè tu continui a sentirla e vederla.
Pensala così: comunque non hai un futuro con la professoressa. E rischi di perdere la ragazza che hai al fianco. E se questo succederà, alla fine la professoressa la maledirai anche...


----------



## marcogeko (23 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ciao, porca pupazza, questa cosa mi ricorda la mia.
> 
> Senti, lasciala perdere, pensa alla tua donna attuale, che è una grande fortuna ed ora non te ne rendi conto.
> 
> ...


Ciao, si, la mia ragazza è una grande fortuna perché capisce che non sono mai sereno, sa che c'è qualcosa che mi tormenta ma fa il possibile per starmi accanto senza pressioni, è una compagna perfetta e a volte mi chiedo come faccia a sopportare i miei silenzi . . .  Stare con lei mi da un forte senso di pace, questo è vero. Tuttavia non è così che dovrebbe essere, credo che sia ingiusto 'usarla' per tirarmi fuori da una situazione che ho creato con le mie stesse mani e, tra l'altro, non sta nemmeno funzionando . . . 

Sul fatto di trovare una scusa, questo non posso farlo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Dicembre 2011)

giuro che non sono io!


----------



## Andy (23 Dicembre 2011)

marcogeko ha detto:


> Ciao, si, la mia ragazza è una grande fortuna perché capisce che non sono mai sereno, sa che c'è qualcosa che mi tormenta ma fa il possibile per starmi accanto senza pressioni, è una compagna perfetta e a volte mi chiedo come faccia a sopportare i miei silenzi . . .  Stare con lei mi da un forte senso di pace, questo è vero. Tuttavia non è così che dovrebbe essere, credo che sia ingiusto 'usarla' per tirarmi fuori da una situazione che ho creato con le mie stesse mani e, tra l'altro, non sta nemmeno funzionando . . .
> 
> Sul fatto di trovare una scusa, questo non posso farlo.


No, mica la devi usare, assolutamente.
Parlo di fortuna, perchè se stai con un'altra donna che ti vuole bene e tu vuoi bene a lei (*io do per scontato questo però*) allora è più semplice tagliare i ponti con l'altra.
Pensa se fossi davvero solo, per cui la professoressa la vedresti come l'unico motivo per alzarti la mattina.
Siccome così non è (è questa la fortuna che hai ora), hai un motivo in più per cercare di troncare *ora*. Che è l'unica soluzione che hai per tirarti fuori da solo.


----------



## Andy (23 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> giuro che non sono io!


Perchè, sei professoressa universitaria??


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè, sei professoressa universitaria??



credevi che il mio lavoro consistesse nell'andare in giro a mozzare teste con la katana?


----------



## marcogeko (23 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, mica la devi usare, assolutamente.
> Parlo di fortuna, perchè se stai con un'altra donna che ti vuole bene e tu vuoi bene a lei (*io do per scontato questo però*) allora è più semplice tagliare i ponti con l'altra.
> Pensa se fossi davvero solo, per cui la professoressa la vedresti come l'unico motivo per alzarti la mattina.
> Siccome così non è (è questa la fortuna che hai ora), hai un motivo in più per cercare di troncare *ora*. Che è l'unica soluzione che hai per tirarti fuori da solo.


Io tengo molto a lei, senza dubbio. Sull'amore beh . . . alle favole non ci ho mai creduto, ripeto. Ma non sono la persona più adatta per darle sicurezza, oggi viviamo insieme e lei ha già delle aspettative importanti su di noi, io questo non posso farlo. Come potrei ad esempio avere un figlio con lei sapendo dentro di me di essere una persona tutta d'un pezzo nel lavoro e nei rapporti personali ma che poi si fa fottere così il cervello da una singola persona? 

La 'Professoressa' (mi fa un po' senso chiamarla così in realtà) è stata anche la mia relatrice per la tesi, il mio mentore e spesso mi capita di incontrarla ai convegni del settore dove lei è chiamata a parlare. Non vederla MAI più sarà impossibile.


----------



## Andy (23 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> credevi che il mio lavoro consistesse nell'andare in giro a mozzare teste con la katana?



Sì, lo davo per scontato


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

marcogeko ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, dopo un po' che sbircio mi sono deciso a farmi avanti. Le motivazioni sono sostanzialmente di sfogo, forse sono alla ricerca di un consiglio o di una conferma o smentita.
> 
> La mia storia è cominciata ormai qualche anno fa, con una donna di dieci anni più grande di me, la donna più spettacolare, intelligente, colta e tremendamente sexy che io abbia conosciuto.
> Io single, giovane e soprattutto imbecille, LEI con un marito onesto ed un figlio piccolissimo. Dimenticavo un piccolo dettaglio: LEI l'ho conosciuta all'università ed era una mia professoressa.
> ...


Scappa.
L'unica arma vincente è questa.
Stalle lontano.
Immagina di essere Ulisse legato a quell'albero.
Non c'è nessuna femme fatale.
Quella femme è solo nella tua testa.
Esiste solo una prof. universitaria, legata ad un marito, madre di un figlio.
Ci avete provato.
Sai come è andata a finire.
Lei ha scelto di rimanere con lui.
Non vuole te, ma lui.

Vivi la tua vita con un'altra donna.
E se questa donna ti farà felice.
Dimenticherai la femme.

Starai benissimo.
Buon Natale.

Amico mio, anch'io ho una donna che per quanto ho fatto, non sarà mai mia.
Ma sta sega mi andava bene da giovane.

Poi ho capito questo:
A me importa SOLO delle donne a cui IO sono appartenuto.
Quelle che mi hanno fatto sentire valido e importante per loro.

QUesto è il mio destino, il mio ideale: vivere per loro e di loro, perchè lo nutrono per bene il loro maialino affettuoso.

Ben presto ti renderai conto, che la femme era interessante per te, solo perchè non la potevi avere.
E farai spallucce.

Pensa sempre a quanto vali per certe persone.
Sta con loro.

Se lei non riesce a dimenticarti: è un problema suo, non tuo.
Tu coltiva la tua felicità.

Ma ricorda: è solo una tua ossessione.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè tu continui a sentirla e vederla.
> Pensala così: comunque non hai un futuro con la professoressa. E rischi di perdere la ragazza che hai al fianco. E se questo succederà, alla fine la professoressa la maledirai anche...


Bravo Andy:up::up::up:


----------



## Andy (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scappa.
> L'unica arma vincente è questa.
> Stalle lontano.
> Immagina di essere Ulisse legato a quell'albero.
> ...


E' doloroso, ma è verissimo


----------



## marcogeko (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ben presto ti renderai conto, che la femme era interessante per te, solo perchè non la potevi avere.
> E farai spallucce.


Così sembra quasi che la mia sia solo smania di vincere, mi piacerebbe fosse così . . . mi riconoscerei!




contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ricorda: è solo una tua ossessione.


Lo dico ironicamente ma... qualcosa mi dice che finirò in terapia!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Dicembre 2011)

ma hai finito l'università nel frattempo?


----------



## Attila (24 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma hai finito l'università nel frattempo?


Se tanto mi dà tanto, la discussione della tesi, con la femme fatale in commissione, dev'essere stata una roba "hot", con domande a doppio senso, ammiccamenti...  Un po' come nei vecchi film di Alvaro Vitali...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2011)

Attila ha detto:


> Se tanto mi dà tanto, la discussione della tesi, con la femme fatale in commissione, dev'essere stata una roba "hot", con domande a doppio senso, ammiccamenti...  Un po' come nei vecchi film di Alvaro Vitali...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Grande alvaro...


----------



## Sole (24 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scappa.
> L'unica arma vincente è questa.
> Stalle lontano.
> Immagina di essere Ulisse legato a quell'albero.
> ...



Ascolta il Conte


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ascolta il Conte


Che come sempre ha ragione:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Visto che Nausicaa non ha più coraggio di canfutarmi?
E' stata contizzata!


----------



## Sole (24 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che come sempre ha ragione:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Come QUASI sempre!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Come QUASI sempre!


No il quasi è stasto concesso a Simy...


----------



## geko (24 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma hai finito l'università nel frattempo?


Ciao Quintina! Si, ho finito l'università ed iniziato a lavorare. Ad oggi questa sembra essere l'unica cosa che mi riesce bene. 



Attila ha detto:


> Se tanto mi dà tanto, la discussione della tesi, con la femme fatale in commissione, dev'essere stata una roba "hot", con domande a doppio senso, ammiccamenti... Un po' come nei vecchi film di Alvaro Vitali...


 Non è stato il nostro caso. Massima austerità, lei sul lavoro è serissima, un po' per il ruolo che riveste, un po' perché nel nostro campo è conosciuta praticamente in tutta Italia.


----------



## geko (24 Dicembre 2011)

Comunque stanotte non sono riuscito a dormire. Oggi arriva la mia compagna e farò finta di nulla, è giusto che chi ci tiene si goda il Natale in santa pace, sempre che io non vada in pieno burnout durante! 

Intanto ho riflettuto su alcuni punti:

Prima di tutto, dopo la nostra prima rottura quindi dopo che abbiamo smesso di vederci con costanza, sono uscito con diverse altre ragazze . . . esteticamente, come mi ha fatto notare l'unico amico che conosce la storia, erano delle sue "sosia mancate", chiaramente con nessuna di loro è andata bene per il semplice fatto che non erano LEI. In pratica ho idealizzato questa donna e tutte le altre inconsciamente le metto al suo confronto ed inesorabilmente impallidiscono, diventano quasi trasparenti ai miei occhi. *Quindi è un problema mio*, una cosa che si è creata nella mia testa e basta, come giustamente mi ha fatto notare _Conte_.

Quando mi ha spiegato il perché non lasciasse il marito le ragioni che continuava a ripetere erano soltanto 2: la prima era il bambino, la seconda era che 'lui è un uomo buono e non se lo merita'. Uomo buono ma assente, uomo buono ma senza sostanza. Contrariamente a quanto si possa pensare noi non ci vedevamo solo per scopare, sono stato più di dieci giorni a casa sua quando il marito non c'era e gran parte del tempo l'abbiamo passata a parlare, a confidarci, a guardare la tv . . . cose anche molto banali ma che nella sua relazione mancavano del tutto.  

Io invece c'ero sempre: c'ero al funerale di suo padre, c'ero quando è stata in ospedale e tutte le volte in cui ha dovuto fare qualcosa di importante, in pratica ero solo un'ombra, un fantasma, ma ero sempre lì. E anche se mi sentivo umiliato a fare l'uomo invisibile, io non l'ho mai odiata per questo. Anche io come lei ho sempre dovuto affrontare le paure e le sfide da solo, da questo punto di vista siamo identici.

Ora quello che cercherò di fare è tagliarla fuori dalla mia vita, non è che io non ci abbia già provato in passato . . . in realtà guardando dentro di me mi rendo conto che mi allontanavo solo per attirarla ancora di più verso di me;  Ma forse questa volta, complici i sensi di colpa per quello che ho fatto, avrò più fortuna. Dite che sarà così?

Come dicevo, non vederla mai più sarà impossibile, non ritrovarmi a leggere il suo nome, per non parlare dei commenti su di lei da parte di certi professionisti, anche miei capi, a cui ogni tanto mi è capitato di assistere alle cene etc. 

Spero di non andare contro il regolamento del forum ma nella mia testolina l'unico commento adesso è: che coglione!


ps: Buongiorno a tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Dicembre 2011)

marcogeko ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, dopo un po' che sbircio mi sono deciso a farmi avanti. Le motivazioni sono sostanzialmente di sfogo, forse sono alla ricerca di un consiglio o di una conferma o smentita.
> 
> La mia storia è cominciata ormai qualche anno fa, con una donna di dieci anni più grande di me, la donna più spettacolare, intelligente, colta e tremendamente sexy che io abbia conosciuto.
> Io single, giovane e soprattutto imbecille, LEI con un marito onesto ed un figlio piccolissimo. Dimenticavo un piccolo dettaglio: LEI l'ho conosciuta all'università ed era una mia professoressa.
> ...


Fa male leggere tanto amore non corrisposto.
E so che, quando leggerai non corrisposto arriccerai il naso, ma l'amore va vissuto e non solo da una parte.
Credo sarebbe sarebbe inutile scrivere lei ha scelto, lei dovrebbe anche parlarti e dirti chiaramente viviti la tua vita e lasciami andare, perchè io non ho il coraggio di lasciare il marito, e tu devi costruirti la "tua vita" assieme a chi può darti quello che ti meriti.
Il conte ha scritto a parere mio cose giuste, come cose giuste hai scritto tu, ora sta a te non solo scriverle, non solo farci partecipi di soluzioni che comunque tu sai e conosci, " devi semplicemente fare tuo quello che già sai" cioè vivere la tua vita con chi ti ricambia quel dono chiamato amore.
Se può consolarti una mia credenza e certezza, ti scrivo questo, L'amore quello vero, si costruisce si mette assieme pezzo per pezzo, si conosce in qualsiasi aspetto la persona che si ama, e si arriva ad apprezzare anche quello che più da fastidio, perchè è il vivere assieme che fa di due persone una unica entità.
E' il vivere assieme che unisce due persone, e sta a queste persone liberarsi di quello che gli altri mai vedranno in loro, ma che loro vedranno, vedranno in semplici scene quotidiane dove anche la più piccola sciocchezza è fatta di amore, e ti voglio fare un esempio sicuro che tu capirai, hai presente una coppia? hai presente la donna che stende i bucati? che li stira? che il mattino si alza per preparare i figli ed accompagnarli a scuola ? bhe..... questi non sono altro che segni di amore che la donna fa per la famiglia che ha, e che ha costruito insieme alla persona che ama.


----------



## tesla (24 Dicembre 2011)

per come la vedo io hai vissuto una relazione molto intensa, il sogno erotico di tutti; hai avuto la fortuna che non sia mai successo il disastro di essere scoperto e successivamente di aver trovato una ragazza che sta al tuo fianco nonostante tu sia chiaramente un uomo a metà.
adesso, siccome purtroppo siamo adulti e non bambini, dobbiamo posare i nostri giocattoli e i capricci farli durare il meno possibile. la posta in gioco è troppo alta, la tua serenità, che così non avrai MAI e la serenità della ragazza che sta con te.
posa il gran bel giocattolo che il destino ti ha regalato e, fidati hai avuto una certa fortuna, ringrazia il cielo e, da UOMO, accontentati.


----------



## geko (24 Dicembre 2011)

Grazie Claudio. Ti spiego perché il tuo dire "non corrisposto" mi fa arricciare il naso:

Vorrei porvi una domanda: quante donne avete conosciuto con marito e prole che hanno abbandonato tutto per amore? 

Io ho vissuto in prima persona l'esperienza di mio padre che ci ha lasciati. Per una donna molto più giovane, lui ha mollato tutto. Ho amici e conoscenti che hanno vissuto la stessa situazione ma nessuno di loro è stato abbandonato dalla madre . . . Perché? Forse perché le donne alla fine hanno più spirito di sacrificio? Un po' come ne "I ponti di Madison County" per dirne una. Mia madre ha odiato mio padre con tutta se stessa, nonostante questo non mi ha mai spinto all'odio nei suoi confronti, quello l'ho maturato da solo. 

Lei mi ha detto "vai e fatti la tua vita, è giusto così!" E' giusto così . . . 

Quante donne conoscete o quante di voi sarebbero disposte a lasciare hic et nunc un bravo marito, una casa, la sicurezza per un ragazzo più giovane di 10 anni, che la vostra famiglia e/o amiche disapproverebbero e che guadagna meno della metà di voi? Eppure io ne avrei date di cose per svegliarmi un solo giorno nella vita di suo marito ed avere quello che lui ha.

Detto questo vi ringrazio, mi state facendo sentire stupido e questo mi sta aiutando!


----------



## free (24 Dicembre 2011)

_...siamo due destini che si uniscono 
stretti in un istante solo 
che segnano un percorso profondissimo dentro di loro 
superando quegli ostacoli  
che la vita non ci insegna 
solo per cercare di essere più veri 
per guardare ancora fuori 
per non sentirci soli...

_stamattina sono romantica

passerà! buona fortuna!_
_


----------



## MK (24 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Vorrei porvi una domanda: quante donne avete conosciuto con marito e prole che hanno abbandonato tutto per amore?
> 
> Io ho vissuto in prima persona l'esperienza di mio padre che ci ha lasciati. Per una donna molto più giovane, lui ha mollato tutto. Ho amici e conoscenti che hanno vissuto la stessa situazione ma nessuno di loro è stato abbandonato dalla madre . . . Perché? Forse perché le donne alla fine hanno più spirito di sacrificio? Un po' come ne "I ponti di Madison County" per dirne una. Mia madre ha odiato mio padre con tutta se stessa, nonostante questo non mi ha mai spinto all'odio nei suoi confronti, quello l'ho maturato da solo.
> 
> ...


Da Marcogeko a Geko, bello! Ho un'amica che ha lasciato il marito perchè innamorata di un altro. Un conto è lasciare il marito, un altro il figlio o i figli. Ti rigiro la domanda, se la tua amante (lascio perdere i giudizi morali sulla professore che si fa lo studente, e lo stesso lo penserei al maschile) lasciasse il marito tu saresti disposto a prenderti lei e il figlio?


----------



## geko (24 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Da Marcogeko a Geko, bello! Ho un'amica che ha lasciato il marito perchè innamorata di un altro. Un conto è lasciare il marito, un altro il figlio o i figli. Ti rigiro la domanda, se la tua amante (lascio perdere i giudizi morali sulla professore che si fa lo studente, e lo stesso lo penserei al maschile) lasciasse il marito tu saresti disposto a prenderti lei e il figlio?


Si, io mi riferivo alle donne con figli, l'istinto materno dev'essere la forza più potente dell'universo.

Per come la vedo io lei non lo farebbe così come non lo ha fatto mia madre anche se non aveva una relazione extra coniugale, e ti dirò di più: mia madre era una donna tanto stupida da aver perdonato mio padre per altri tradimenti prima di quello che poi l'ha portato via di casa definitivamente, e non credo che fosse soltanto per i sentimenti che provava per lui, in tutta onestà.

Per quanto riguarda la tua domanda, io sarei già stato disposto a farlo anni fa. Sono un incosciente? Sicuramente si, ma oltre ad adorare quel bambino come se fosse mio, non potrei mai privarla di questo.

Guardando la cosa da un altro punto di vista ti dico che preferirei assomigliare un po' più a mio padre in questo momento della mia vita, un po' di codardia non guasterebbe e mi aiuterebbe a guardare negli occhi la mia ragazza questa sera.

Ho capito comunque i tuoi giudizi morali sulla situazione e ho apprezzato molto le tue domande, MK. Davanti a questa: "Cosa ti attira di più di lei? L'età la bellezza la carriera, in quest'ordine?" ammetto di essermi sentito un po' disarmato lì per lì.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Comunque stanotte non sono riuscito a dormire. Oggi arriva la mia compagna e farò finta di nulla, è giusto che chi ci tiene si goda il Natale in santa pace, sempre che io non vada in pieno burnout durante!
> 
> Intanto ho riflettuto su alcuni punti:
> 
> ...


Non commettere un mio errore...
Come dice Lothar il conte ha sempre ragione...ma a volte erra.
Credimi ho sofferto tanto per questo:
Mi sono ostinato a cercare LEI in tutte le altre donne che ho avuto.
Risultato? Mi sono perso il meglio che queste donne avevano da donarmi, mi sono trovato a sottovalutare o a misurare quello che queste donne mi donavano con la generosità del loro cuore...
Come dire...ok tu mi baci...ma vuoi mettere il sapore dei suoi baci?

Ricordati che ne uscirai, quando ti sentirari dentro sta cosa: anche se la incontro non me ne frega più un casso di lei, può anche crepare davanti ai miei occhi, io non spenderò mai più un briciolo di sentimento per lei.
Quando ti diventerà indifferente...

Ma lo ammetto, io sono guarito grazie all'amore di un'altra donna, a cui non rinuncerei per tutto l'oro del mondo.
Credimi non è tanto il rinunciare a lei che mi farebbe male, ma perdere tutto l'amore che lei mi dona...
Te lo giuro...
Questa qui mi ha trattato cento volte meglio di quell'altra!

Quindi TU vedi di non perdere mai la fonte!
Il cuore!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Fa male leggere tanto amore non corrisposto.
> E so che, quando leggerai non corrisposto arriccerai il naso, ma l'amore va vissuto e non solo da una parte.
> Credo sarebbe sarebbe inutile scrivere lei ha scelto, lei dovrebbe anche parlarti e dirti chiaramente viviti la tua vita e lasciami andare, perchè io non ho il coraggio di lasciare il marito, e tu devi costruirti la "tua vita" assieme a chi può darti quello che ti meriti.
> Il conte ha scritto a parere mio cose giuste, come cose giuste hai scritto tu, ora sta a te non solo scriverle, non solo farci partecipi di soluzioni che comunque tu sai e conosci, " devi semplicemente fare tuo quello che già sai" cioè vivere la tua vita con chi ti ricambia quel dono chiamato amore.
> ...


Bravo ma porco cazzo...
Uno è frenato da fare il salto con un'altra persona...
Anche perchè non sa come sarà tutto questo con la nuova persona...
E se si salta dalla padella alla brace?


----------



## Andy (24 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non commettere un mio errore...
> Come dice Lothar il conte ha sempre ragione...ma a volte erra.
> Credimi ho sofferto tanto per questo:
> Mi sono ostinato a cercare LEI in tutte le altre donne che ho avuto.
> ...


Conte più ti leggo e più ti stimo.
Per il grassetto, molte persone nemmeno lo capiscono.


----------



## geko (24 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lo ammetto, io sono guarito grazie all'amore di un'altra donna, a cui non rinuncerei per tutto l'oro del mondo...


Se posso, ti faccio una domanda personale: E tu invece? Come sei stato tu nei confronti di questa donna, sul piano dei sentimenti, del rispetto e di tutto il resto, intendo.

Io più che "geko" sarò "cieco" ma nelle tue parole ho paura di leggere una cosa che non mi piace: stare con una persona per gratitudine nei suoi confronti per quello che ti ha dato e ti da . . . io a LEI ho dato molto più di quello che è riuscita a ricambiare, lo so, eppure mi sono sentito come se avessi ricevuto tanto. 

Questo è quello che ho provato durante la nostra relazione anche riesco a raccontarlo apertamente solo perché sono nascosto dietro al monitor di un computer, faccia a faccia non te lo direi mai: per la serie 'Cornuto e felice'? Già . . . perché io al pensiero che andasse a letto col marito mi sentivo tradito, pur essendo IO l'amante. Ma questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Se posso, ti faccio una domanda personale: E tu invece? Come sei stato tu nei confronti di questa donna, sul piano dei sentimenti, del rispetto e di tutto il resto, intendo.
> 
> Io più che "geko" sarò "cieco" ma nelle tue parole ho paura di leggere una cosa che non mi piace: stare con una persona per gratitudine nei suoi confronti per quello che ti ha dato e ti da . . . io a LEI ho dato molto più di quello che è riuscita a ricambiare, lo so, eppure mi sono sentito come se avessi ricevuto tanto.
> 
> Questo è quello che ho provato durante la nostra relazione anche riesco a raccontarlo apertamente solo perché sono nascosto dietro al monitor di un computer, faccia a faccia non te lo direi mai: per la serie 'Cornuto e felice'? Già . . . perché io al pensiero che andasse a letto col marito mi sentivo tradito, pur essendo IO l'amante. Ma questa è un'altra storia.


Io sono stato così.
Rassegnato alle condizioni dettate da lei.
Succube.
Del resto era l'unico modo in cui lei è capace a relazionarsi con un uomo.

Ma non è la gratitudine eh?
Eh che semplicemente il suo cuore è un paradiso per me.
Quello che lei mi dà di più bello è esserci...ok? esserci!
Esserci!


----------



## MK (24 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Si, io mi riferivo alle donne con figli, l'istinto materno dev'essere la forza più potente dell'universo.
> 
> Per come la vedo io lei non lo farebbe così come non lo ha fatto mia madre anche se non aveva una relazione extra coniugale, e ti dirò di più: mia madre era una donna tanto stupida da aver perdonato mio padre per altri tradimenti prima di quello che poi l'ha portato via di casa definitivamente, e non credo che fosse soltanto per i sentimenti che provava per lui, in tutta onestà.
> 
> ...


Geko se dall'altra parte la disponibilità non c'è bisogna soltanto prenderne atto. Se continui a pensare a lei nonostante la presenza della tua fidanzata forse è il caso di riflettere se quella attuale sia la scelta giusta.


----------



## geko (24 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono stato così.
> Rassegnato alle condizioni dettate da lei.
> Succube.
> Del resto era l'unico modo in cui lei è capace a relazionarsi con un uomo.
> ...


Non riesco a cogliere o forse semplicemente non mi sembrano motivi validi. Esserci non è sufficiente, no?



MK ha detto:


> Geko se dall'altra parte la disponibilità non c'è bisogna soltanto prenderne atto. Se continui a pensare a lei nonostante la presenza della tua fidanzata forse è il caso di riflettere se quella attuale sia la scelta giusta.


Lo so e mi ci confronto tutti i giorni. D'altra parte sento che lei può essere l'unica 'sostituta', è tristissimo da dire ma è così, non mi interessa avere una relazione a tutti i costi, a che mi serve? Lei è l'unica possibile adesso.

 Ora però è successa una cosa diversa: prima c'era un equilibrio che sono stato attento a non spezzare, adesso invece sono andato a letto con l'altra, di nuovo. E non è cambiato niente perché mi sono sentito di nuovo 'intero' come non lo ero da tanto, non riesco a spiegarti. 

Una donna innamorata e tradita, vuole davvero saperlo? Se così fosse io sono pronto a dirle tutta la verità. Ma forse, e dico forse, una donna non vuole sentirsi dire che il suo uomo vede un'altra quando la guarda, nemmeno se in fondo in fondo lo sa già . . .


----------



## MK (24 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Lo so e mi ci confronto tutti i giorni. D'altra parte sento che possa essere l'unica 'sostituta', è tristissimo da dire ma è così, non mi interessa avere una relazione a tutti i costi, a che mi serve? Lei è l'unica possibile adesso.
> 
> Ora però è successa una cosa diversa: prima c'era un equilibrio che sono stato attento a non spezzare, adesso invece sono andato a letto con l'altra, di nuovo. E non è cambiato niente perché *mi sono sentito di nuovo 'intero' come non lo ero da tanto,* non riesco a spiegarti.
> 
> Una donna innamorata e tradita, vuole davvero saperlo? Se così fosse io sono pronto a dirle tutta la verità. Ma forse, e dico forse, una donna non vuole sentirsi dire che il suo uomo vede un'altra quando la guarda, nemmeno se in fondo in fondo lo sa già . . .


Capisco bene quella sensazione di interezza, purtroppo. Quando è successo a me, innamorata e tradita, avrei voluto saperlo sì. E quando ho capito che nel suo cuore non c'ero più io ma l'altra l'ho lasciato andare via. Forse dovresti aspettare un po'. Chiudere i rapporti con la prof. (cambia numero, cancella il suo, cancella gli sms...) e vedere come va. Se va.


----------



## geko (24 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Capisco bene quella sensazione di interezza, purtroppo. Quando è successo a me, innamorata e tradita, avrei voluto saperlo sì. E quando ho capito che nel suo cuore non c'ero più io ma l'altra l'ho lasciato andare via. Forse dovresti aspettare un po'. Chiudere i rapporti con la prof. (cambia numero, cancella il suo, cancella gli sms...) e vedere come va. Se va.


Hai ragione. E' quello che farò: prenderne atto,  come dici tu. Tanto dovunque io guardi quella sensazione di interezza, la "completezza" non la riavrò, basterà fingere che lei sia in una specie di limbo che io non posso attraversare. 
Certo che certi errori si pagano . . . che non mi parlino più di equità della pena.

Mi sei stata d'aiuto. La morale è che quando si perde, si perde!


----------



## Daniele (24 Dicembre 2011)

QUesta storia incasinata nasce dal fatto che tu sei un senza palle e te ne dovresti rendere conto! Non hai le palle per dire "Ehi, cazzo quanto valgo, quella puttanona che si vada a far sbattere da altri!", tu che fai invece? Da senza palle che sei vivi subendo quello che la vita ti dà.
TI è andata benissimo per ora, sai? Ma se vuoi un consiglio, cerca di essere più resistente e capire che la forza d'animo si valuta anche sulla capacità di un uomo di seguire una strada, anche se l'altra sembra a volte più bella o emozionante.


----------



## geko (24 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> QUesta storia incasinata nasce dal fatto che tu sei un senza palle e te ne dovresti rendere conto! Non hai le palle per dire "Ehi, cazzo quanto valgo, quella puttanona che si vada a far sbattere da altri!", tu che fai invece? Da senza palle che sei vivi subendo quello che la vita ti dà.
> TI è andata benissimo per ora, sai? Ma se vuoi un consiglio, cerca di essere più resistente e capire che la forza d'animo si valuta anche sulla capacità di un uomo di seguire una strada, anche se l'altra sembra a volte più bella o emozionante.


Grazie Daniele per il tuo intervento ma sai, non sono d'accordo con il tuo approccio. Proprio perché ho le palle io non ho timore di ammettere le mie debolezze e che sto ancora male per una storia che non avrei dovuto cominciare e so che il 50% della colpa è mia, per averla ostinatamente portata avanti. E fidati che tutte queste cose lei le sa. Questo tipo di linguaggio non mi si addice né si addice a lei, che adesso è etichettata come la carnefice della situazione, lei mica è a suo agio in questa storia eh!

Tuttavia io farò quello che devo fare e chiuderò com'è giusto che sia . . . Il tempo può risolvere tante cose e come dici tu devo trovare quella forza d'animo che è andata a farsi friggere.


----------



## geko (24 Dicembre 2011)

Non fraintendermi Daniele, ma non voglio che questa storia finisca con l'odio da parte mia nei suoi confronti. Non vedo perché debba finire così, e l'ho già letto in diversi interventi qui . . . 

Il rancore, l'odio secondo me non risolveranno nulla, le persone che odio continuano a ferirmi sicuramente di più rispetto a quelle che ho lasciato andare senza covare sentimenti negativi. E poi dubito che riuscirei ad odiarla, perlomeno non adesso.


----------



## Daniele (24 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Grazie Daniele per il tuo intervento ma sai, non sono d'accordo con il tuo approccio. Proprio perché ho le palle io non ho timore di ammettere le mie debolezze e che sto ancora male per una storia che non avrei dovuto cominciare e so che il 50% della colpa è mia, per averla ostinatamente portata avanti. E fidati che tutte queste cose lei le sa. Questo tipo di linguaggio non mi si addice né si addice a lei, che adesso è etichettata come la carnefice della situazione, lei mica è a suo agio in questa storia eh!
> 
> Tuttavia io farò quello che devo fare e chiuderò com'è giusto che sia . . . Il tempo può risolvere tante cose e come dici tu devo trovare quella forza d'animo che è andata a farsi friggere.


Devi chiuderla in maniera orribile, devi fare in modo che lei non ti possa più cercare, devi diventare schifoso per lei. USa anche delle menzogne, ma feriscila, ma non troppo, per evitare che lei ti rivoglia mai cercare.
Ti ho però detto di non ferirla troppo, devi essere duro quanto basta, stop, non esagerare. Se lo farai ci guadagnerà lei e te, di certo tu un pcoo di stima per aver fatto finalmente la cosa giusta.


----------



## Andy (24 Dicembre 2011)

Secondo me, sparisci, e non dare spiegazioni.
Questa deve essere la tua forza.
Fare sentire che hai deciso tu, e solo tu e che non dipendi da nessuno.

Non devi nulla a lei, e nemmeno le spiegazioni. Lei ha deciso, tu anche. Ma tu sei più forte (e meno egoista), e non perdi nemmeno tempo a cercarla o a farti trovare, perchè devi pensare solo a te.

Certo la potresti rivedere, come hai detto, ma sparire nel senso di trascendere la sua presenza, quando la guardi, coglierla solo con la coda dell'occhio. Se lei è sincera, schiatterà lei, non tu. Ma a te non deve più importare, perchè dovrai dare a qualcun altro, come lei già lo fa.

Come quando soffri di vertigini e cerchi di non guardare giù.


----------



## Daniele (24 Dicembre 2011)

Il rancore non risolve nulla, ma l'odio è una forza da mai sottovalutare, dà più capacità dell'amore.


----------



## geko (24 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il rancore non risolve nulla, ma l'odio è una forza da mai sottovalutare, dà più capacità dell'amore.


Non a me. E poi ripeto, non riesco ad odiarla, magari sarà la conseguenza necessaria, ma per adesso quello che provo è l'esatto opposto e questo non lo cambio con la forza di volontà.



Andy ha detto:


> Come quando soffri di vertigini e cerchi di non guardare giù.


Accidenti quant'è vero...


----------



## Andy (24 Dicembre 2011)

Ma infatti non la odierai mai perchè... ora la ami.
A distanza di tempo diverrai indifferente.
Ma indifferenza anche nel senso che non ti importerà più nulla di lei, anche se lei avrà i suoi problemi. Perchè non farà più parte della tua vita.
Non avrai nemmeno più empatia per lei.


----------



## orchidea (24 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao geko.....
che dirti? Non sono la più adatta a dare consigli, che poi alla fine i consigli dovrebbero entrare da un orecchio ed uscire dall'altro senza lasciare tracce.... Meglio sbagliare per propria mano che con l'altrui....
Credo che ci siano "amori" che non riusciremo mai a dimenticare, anche se questi ci hanno fatto male, ci hanno distrutto dentro cellula dopo cellula.
Ma non dire che non proverai mai tale interezza.... certo non sarà la stessa, anche perchè dovresti trovare un suo clone e tu dovresti  essere immutato neglio anni, invece tutti noi cambiamo, cambiano i gusti, cambiano abitudini, cambiano idee, si cambia si cresce in continuazione.
Quindi sicuramente (sempre che tu vorrai) proverai di nuovo quel senso di interezza, sarà diverso, ma ti farà stare bene, e anche li dirai, non sono mai stato cosi.
Per questo mi sorge spontanea una domanda, ma tu vuoi innamorarti di nuovo? Hai coraggio a mettere di nuovo in gioco il tuo cuore con la possibilità di essere di nuovo ferito?
Forse il rapporto con la tua attuale compagna è direttamente proporzionale come l'ancora alla nave...
E' una sicurezza sia emotiva, affettiva ed oggettiva, può essere amore anche questo, ma un amore diverso non di queli che ti fanno mettere a nudo davanti all'altro e rischiare tutto.
non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi.
Tu hai paura ora di innamorarti?


----------



## Sole (24 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Quando mi ha spiegato il perché non lasciasse il marito le ragioni che continuava a ripetere erano soltanto 2: *la prima era il bambino, la seconda era che 'lui è un uomo buono e non se lo merita'. Uomo buono ma assente, uomo buono ma senza sostanza.* Contrariamente a quanto si possa pensare noi non ci vedevamo solo per scopare, *sono stato più di dieci giorni a casa sua quando il marito non c'era *e gran parte del tempo l'abbiamo passata a parlare, a confidarci, a guardare la tv . . . *cose anche molto banali ma che nella sua relazione mancavano del tutto.*


Non lo so.

Le cose in neretto mi fanno pensare e mi colpiscono.

Io dubito seriamente che questa donna non lasci il marito perchè hanno un figlio e perchè ha sposato un uomo buono che non se lo merita.
Ne dubito perchè, nonostante le mille carenze di un marito, nessuna donna arriverebbe a una tale mancanza di rispetto nei confronti del proprio compagno se pensasse che è buono e non se lo merita: portarsi l'amante in casa (ma il figlio dov'era mentre tu eri lì con lei?) e farlo entrare in modo tanto profondo nella propria quotidianità, tanto da condividere spazi e momenti di solito riservati ai familiari, sono cose che vanno ben oltre il tradimento.

Quando mi è capitato di uscire con altri uomini, sono sempre stata attenta a non far passare mio marito per un imbecille. E' la cosa che mi preme di più. Mai porterei a casa mia un amante, nemmeno se perdessi la testa per lui (già successo, proprio con un ragazzo più giovane di me). Mai mi lamenterei di mio marito con un amante. Proprio perchè ho stima di lui, perchè credo davvero che non si meriti una carognata del genere. Eppure avrei tutti i motivi per sputtanarlo, nessuno si stupirebbe, visto che mi ha fatto soffrire, in passato.
Non so, per me lamentarsi del marito con l'amante è l'attività più deprimente a cui ci si possa dedicare quando si ha una storia clandestina. Molto meglio fare sesso e tenere fuori tutto il resto.

Detto questo, credo che tu faccia bene ad allontanarti. Non mi pare una situazione sana per te.


----------



## geko (24 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Per questo mi sorge spontanea una domanda, ma tu vuoi innamorarti di nuovo? Hai coraggio a mettere di nuovo in gioco il tuo cuore con la possibilità di essere di nuovo ferito?
> Forse il rapporto con la tua attuale compagna è direttamente proporzionale come l'ancora alla nave...
> E' una sicurezza sia emotiva, affettiva ed oggettiva, può essere amore anche questo, ma un amore diverso non di queli che ti fanno mettere a nudo davanti all'altro e rischiare tutto.
> non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi.
> Tu hai paura ora di innamorarti?


Ciao Orchidea. E' quello che mi sono chiesto anch'io e la risposta è sicuramente una soltanto: no. Io non voglio innamorarmi. A parte il fatto che questo tipo di amore, me ne rendo conto anch'io, non è sano ma è ossessivo e distruttivo e non penso che capiti tutti i giorni, grazie a Dio.

Non solo non voglio più innamorarmi al punto da mettermi a nudo ma non credo di esserne più capace. Non che io avessi deciso di innamorarmi della mia Prof. anni fa, tutt'altro!

Quello che provo per la mia attuale ragazza è un sentimento sincero, credo che sia una forma d'amore perché non vorrei mai ferirla e vorrei fare il possibile per darle ciò che si merita perché è una bellissima persona, ma decisamente non è quel genere di sentimento. Per farti capire: potrei accettare l'idea di vivere senza di lei, potrei perfino farmi una ragione di un suo eventuale tradimento per rimanere in tema, invece con l'altra è diverso . . . la prospettiva di non rivederla più mi fa soffrire mentalmente ma anche fisicamente. Ma è una cosa che devo fare perché tutto ciò non può che peggiorare ormai.

Devo fare chiarezza e per fare chiarezza devo allontanarmi da LEI che non mi lascia pensare.


----------



## passante (24 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scappa.
> L'unica arma vincente è questa.
> Stalle lontano.
> Immagina di essere Ulisse legato a quell'albero.
> ...


condivido parola per parola :up: le persone hanno su di noi il potere che NOI permettiamo loro di avere.

e te l'ha già detto andy, non finirà se continui a vederla e sentirla.


----------



## geko (24 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> 
> Le cose in neretto mi fanno pensare e mi colpiscono.
> 
> ...


Ciao Sole. No, in realtà lei non si è lamentata del marito con me, ma quando la relazione va ben oltre il mero sesso, di certe cose te ne rendi conto e di parlarne può capitare eccome. Io ho fatto parte della sua quotidianità così come lei ha fatto parte della mia. 

Trascurando il fatto che io ho perfino indagato sul marito e sapevo tutto di lui, del suo lavoro, dove mangiava, dove dormiva e con chi parlava . . . nessuno scheletro nell'armadio. Indipendentemente da tutto credo che sia una brava persona davvero ma il classico uomo che non capisce le esigenze e le debolezze della persona che ha al suo fianco e soprattutto poco incline al dialogo. Lui si comportava da persona per bene e questo era il suo modo per far funzionare il matrimonio. Dal punto di vista sessuale non so nulla, non mi interessa e mai vorrò saperlo.


----------



## orchidea (24 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ciao Orchidea. E' quello che mi sono chiesto anch'io e la risposta è sicuramente una soltanto: no. Io non voglio innamorarmi. A parte il fatto che questo tipo di amore, me ne rendo conto anch'io, non è sano ma è ossessivo e distruttivo e non penso che capiti tutti i giorni, grazie a Dio.
> 
> Non solo non voglio più innamorarmi al punto da mettermi a nudo ma non credo di esserne più capace. Non che io avessi deciso di innamorarmi della mia Prof. anni fa, tutt'altro!
> 
> ...


Ti capisco alla perfezione sai....?.....
Putroppo in certi meccanismi ci entriamo ed uscirne a volte sembra impossibile.
ma se la tua prof. si lasciasse dal marito..... dicendoti, non riesco a stare senza te..... tu  cosa faresti?
Altra domanda... per la tua compagna provi un certo tipo di amore...
Tu sei felice quando la vedi felice.... ammettiamo che la sua felicità sia stare con un altra persona saaresti ugualmente felice?
La stessa domanda rivolta alla persona della prof....
Credo ma posso sbagliarmi, che possano esistere diverse forme di amore....
Noi chiamiamo amore solo un sentimento quello della passione travolgente.
Ma è amore anche quello tra due persone che vogliono il bene l'uno dell'altro ma che si lasciano libere.
Come l'amore tra madre e figlio o tra due fratelli per intenderci.
Pi esiste l'amore passionale quello che proviamo verso una persona e ci ossessiona la mente il corpo il cuore.
Per il quale soffriamo e stiamo male, siamo gelosi e faremmo pazzie pur di conquistare il suo cuore.
Certo non è un amore sano.... specie se non p corrisposto...
ma non credo chhe il primo tipo di amore possa sussitere per creare una famiglia...
poichè prima o poi la passione colpisce ........


----------



## orchidea (24 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il rancore non risolve nulla, ma l'odio è una forza da mai sottovalutare, dà più capacità dell'amore.


Daniele..... dipende dalle persone, ci sono persone che sanno odiare altre no.... con l'odio o rancocre che sia (per me sono la stessa cosa) mi  è capitato di stare solo male e non risolvere nulla...
Con l'amore (verso un altra perosna) magari sono riuscita a ffare cose impensabili....


----------



## MK (24 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Hai ragione. E' quello che farò: prenderne atto, come dici tu. Tanto dovunque io guardi quella sensazione di interezza, la "completezza" non la riavrò, basterà fingere che lei sia in una specie di limbo che io non posso attraversare.
> Certo che certi errori si pagano . . . che non mi parlino più di equità della pena.
> 
> Mi sei stata d'aiuto. La morale è che quando si perde, si perde!


Magari la riavrai con un'altra, prima devi guarire però. Un abbraccio, buon Natale Geko.


----------



## orchidea (24 Dicembre 2011)

ti dico solo una cosa, se tu vuoi che finisca finisce, e passerà, ma se tu continui a farle da zerbino allora non finirà mai.
La realtà dei fatti purtroppo è che lei sta con il marito, ed ha un figlio.
Ti ha mai accennato l'idea che si vuole separare?
Tu gli mancherai sicuramente e sicuramente lei in qualche modo ci tiene a te.
Ma fai parte del contesto.....
Nel momento che il contesto può cambiare probabilmente la vostra storia non funzionerà piu.....
Cioè potresti in questo momento rappresentare per lei un bisogno, che viene definito amore, ma che amore non è se non per se stessi.
Trova in te ciò che gli manca nel suo rapporto, ma a lei sta bene cosi.
Non cercare neanche di fare l'amico, poichè, a menoche tu non ci riesca, rimanere amici quando c'è sentimenti da una parte, è impossibile.
Se lei egoisticamente non riesce a staccarsi da te, e continua ad illuderti (non con le promesse) ma proprio a livello affettivo, dovrai essere forte tu e scacciarla dalla tua vita, dai tuoi pensieri e dal tuo cuore.
Altrimenti rimarrai infelice a vita, senza la possibilità di trovare l'interezza cercata....
scusa la freddezza ma ci sono passata, anche se in maniera diversa.


----------



## geko (24 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Ti capisco alla perfezione sai....?.....
> Putroppo in certi meccanismi ci entriamo ed uscirne a volte sembra impossibile.
> ma se la tua prof. si lasciasse dal marito..... dicendoti, non riesco a stare senza te..... tu  cosa faresti?
> Altra domanda... per la tua compagna provi un certo tipo di amore...
> ...


Mi dispiace che tu mi capisca alla perfezione in effetti. 

Sono d'accordo con te quando dici che esistono varie forme d'amore, io parlavo di quell'amore che ti fa mettere totalmente a nudo, io non riuscirò né voglio aprirmi più così tanto con una persona, è deleterio e basta. 

Cerco di rispondere alle tue domande:

Se lei mi dicesse che lascia il marito per me? Vuoi davvero che io mi metta nella condizione mentale di immaginarmi una simile situazione proprio adesso che sto cercando di venirne fuori? 

 Scherzo, volevo solo farti sentire un po' in colpa. In tutta onestà, probabilmente se me lo chiedesse correrei subito da lei. Che tristezza . . . 

Che io voglia il bene della mia attuale compagna, si, questo assolutamente. Se lei volesse un altro uomo la lascerei libera. Non voglio essere il 'sostituto' , se devo mettermi a nudo con voi io devo dire che attualmente lei per me lo è, è la sostituta. Non voglio giocare allo 'zucchero' o 'sale' , per me sono 2 cose ben distinte, del resto ci sarà un motivo per cui io mi sento così tanto in colpa nei suoi confronti.

Se la stessa domanda la fai rivolta alla mia ex Prof. io non so risponderti Orchidea. Non sopporto l'idea che lui (il marito) la tocchi figuriamoci se stesse con un altro. Non sono un tipo geloso solitamente, ma ancora una volta quando si tratta di lei il mio carattere cambia, con lei è tutto insano . . . Ergo sbagliato.


----------



## Sole (24 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Io ho fatto parte della sua quotidianità così come lei ha fatto parte della mia.


Scusami Geko, credimi, non lo dico con intento polemico. Ma penso che le vostre posizioni fossero un po' diverse. La sua quotidianità era quella di una madre e moglie che convide la vita con un compagno. Come poteva condividerla anche con te?

Quello che voglio dirti è che forse tu questa donna l'hai un po' idealizzata. Che forse anche lei, come tanti di noi, è semplicemente un'opportunista, che ha goduto, appunto, dell'opportunità che le è capitata e, cioè, di ravvivare un po' la sua routine di moglie e madre intrattenendo una relazione clandestina che le ha dato una bella scossa.

La parola amore qui non c'entra nulla, va proprio abolita. Perchè una donna innamorata si separa eccome, una donna innamorata è disposta a seguire il suo uomo ovunque, anche se ha dei figli. Perchè ha la piena consapevolezza che la sua unione non ha più nulla di vero. L'amore vero dà questa certezza.
L'amore non è scopare e farsi due chiacchiere guardando un film. L'amore è anche agire concretamente, altrimenti non ha alcun valore. Certo, ci possono essere affetto, stima, interesse, tenerezza. Ma se resti inchiodata lì, accampando qualche scusa già sentita, non ami. Stimi e apprezzi, ma non ami.

Qui sul forum si leggono ogni giorno storie di donne 'innamorate' ma che, alla fine, restano felicemente dove stanno. L'innamoramento poi passa e a loro resta ciò che, con l'amante, hanno mostrato di non desiderare ma che, nonostante tutto, sembra essere per loro la cosa più importante: la sicurezza, quella sensazione di vita che scorre via senza intoppi.

Lei, alla fine, ha scelto solo ciò che le fa più comodo. Te lo dico da moglie e madre. E questo dovrebbe darti la forza di superare la tua ossessione, dandole un volto molto più umano.


----------



## geko (24 Dicembre 2011)

Si, Sole, io ti ringrazio perché ho bisogno di questo tuo punto di vista. 

E la pensiamo allo stesso modo nel senso che io qualche post fa l'ho scritto che una donna sposata con figlio, casa, storia importante e sicurezza non molla tutto per... me. Io questo lo so e comprendo le motivazioni di madre e di moglie. 

Che l'ho idealizzata l'ho scritto sempre qualche post fa, eccotelo: 





geko ha detto:


> Prima di tutto, dopo la nostra prima rottura quindi dopo che abbiamo smesso di vederci con costanza, sono uscito con diverse altre ragazze . . . esteticamente, come mi ha fatto notare l'unico amico che conosce la storia, erano delle sue "sosia mancate", chiaramente con nessuna di loro è andata bene per il semplice fatto che non erano LEI. In pratica ho idealizzato questa donna e tutte le altre inconsciamente le metto al suo confronto ed inesorabilmente impallidiscono, diventano quasi trasparenti ai miei occhi. *Quindi è un problema mio*, una cosa che si è creata nella mia testa e basta, come giustamente mi ha fatto notare _Conte_.


A parole sono anni luce da questa donna, coi fatti e a 'cuore aperto' mentirei se vi dicessi che è così. Intanto quello che vorrei fare è tirarmici fuori del tutto, soffrire come un cane e possibilmente guarire. Oggi non riesco nemmeno ad immaginarmi nella condizione di incontrarla per caso, guardarla in faccia e pensare "Toh, non mi fa nessun effetto!", col tempo magari si . . . è una speranza, no?


----------



## Sole (24 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> A parole sono anni luce da questa donna, coi fatti e a 'cuore aperto' mentirei se vi dicessi che è così. Intanto quello che vorrei fare è tirarmici fuori del tutto, soffrire come un cane e possibilmente guarire. Oggi non riesco nemmeno ad immaginarmi nella condizione di incontrarla per caso, guardarla in faccia e pensare "Toh, non mi fa nessun effetto!", col tempo magari si . . . è una speranza, no?


Vedrai che ci riuscirai. E' dura, ma si può fare. Basta trovare il modo di chiudere in modo secco e definitivo, come già ti hanno detto, e valorizzare tutte le cose belle e che ti fanno stare bene nella tua vita.

Non so perchè ma la tua storia mi ricorda quella di 'zona del disastro'. Con la differenza che tu sei più lucido e sai bene la strada da percorrere per uscirne. E questo è un ottimo punto di partenza.

Auguri.


----------



## geko (24 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non so perchè ma la tua storia mi ricorda quella di 'zona del disastro'. Con la differenza che tu sei più lucido e sai bene la strada da percorrere per uscirne. E questo è un ottimo punto di partenza.
> 
> Auguri.


Non conosco la storia di 'zona del disastro', suppongo sia un film . . . ad ogni modo il titolo non promette nulla di buono. Auguri anche a te, Sole. Nickname impegnativo. 

Edit: San Google dice che "La zona del disastro" è un libro di fantascienza, perdona la mia ignoranza.


----------



## geko (24 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Magari la riavrai con un'altra, prima devi guarire però. Un abbraccio, buon Natale Geko.


Scusa, mi ero perso il tuo messaggio. Buon Natale a te, MK!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Hai ragione. E' quello che farò: prenderne atto,  come dici tu. Tanto dovunque io guardi quella sensazione di interezza, la "completezza" non la riavrò, basterà fingere che lei sia in una specie di limbo che io non posso attraversare.
> Certo che certi errori si pagano . . . che non mi parlino più di equità della pena.
> 
> Mi sei stata d'aiuto. La morale è che quando si perde, si perde!


Si la morale è quella.
Per me puoi salvarti.
Non ti conviene perdere la tua ragazza.
Ma solo una domanda...
La prof...ti ha mai lasciato una qualche lusinga del tipo...adesso è così, ma aspettami e vediamo come si mette?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Grazie Daniele per il tuo intervento ma sai, non sono d'accordo con il tuo approccio. Proprio perché ho le palle io non ho timore di ammettere le mie debolezze e che sto ancora male per una storia che non avrei dovuto cominciare e so che il 50% della colpa è mia, per averla ostinatamente portata avanti. E fidati che tutte queste cose lei le sa. Questo tipo di linguaggio non mi si addice né si addice a lei, che adesso è etichettata come la carnefice della situazione, lei mica è a suo agio in questa storia eh!
> 
> Tuttavia io farò quello che devo fare e chiuderò com'è giusto che sia . . . Il tempo può risolvere tante cose e come dici tu devo trovare quella forza d'animo che è andata a farsi friggere.


Bellissimo sto post!
Anch'io riconosco il 50% della colpa, in me stesso.
Si è proprio come dici tu.
Daniele imparerai a conoscerlo.
In te vede solo uno che fotte la moglie di un altro, e in lei una che tradisce suo marito.
Scusalo. E non farti intimorire dalle sue offese, ha bisogno di sfogarsi così.
Va compatito! E' Natale.

Geko...sai meglio di me, che certe questioni sono solo tra te e te stesso.
Lascia fuori la tua ragazza.
Lei non ne ha colpa.


----------



## geko (24 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La prof...ti ha mai lasciato una qualche lusinga del tipo...adesso è così, ma aspettami e vediamo come si mette?


Quando ho cambiato città l'ha fatto o meglio, non è quello che ha detto esplicitamente, ma ci ha pensato seriamente, poi come sempre ha prevalso la ragione, si sarà guardata intorno ed avrà visto quello che ha costruito e per cui ha lavorato tanto ed avrà semplicemente smesso di pensarci. Oh poi non lo so, magari ha guardato me ed avrà rivisto quel minchione che andava ancora a lezione con la t-shirt di Batman e s'è detta "Suvvia, siamo seri!".



contepinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo sto post!
> Anch'io riconosco il 50% della colpa, in me stesso.
> Si è proprio come dici tu.
> Daniele imparerai a conoscerlo.
> ...


Non conosco Daniele e non metto in dubbio che abbia le sue ragioni per essere così estremo nei suoi giudizi. Ciascuno di noi del resto affronta il suo dolore diversamente . . . io odiandola non otterrei nulla, solo un maggior malessere interiore.


----------



## Daniele (24 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele imparerai a conoscerlo.
> In te vede solo uno che fotte la moglie di un altro, e in lei una che tradisce suo marito.
> Scusalo. E non farti intimorire dalle sue offese, ha bisogno di sfogarsi così.
> Va compatito! E' Natale.


Ma fat incular!!! Con gentilezza, eh!


----------



## geko (25 Dicembre 2011)

*Natale*

Giornata passata con 2 donne: mia madre che mi vede frustrato, taciturno e si preoccupa sempre troppo, e la mia ragazza che invece conosce bene questo Marco e se lo tiene così com'è e che mi ha riempito di attenzioni e calore come sempre. 

Da lei ho ricevuto una telefonata a cui non ho risposto. Che voleva? Farmi gli auguri? Vedermi? Bah . . . oggi ho deciso di spegnere il cervello e per una parte della giornata ci sono riuscito.

Le feste comandate sin da piccino mi hanno sempre messo malinconia perché è tutto fermo, tutto piatto, oggi invece questa calma piatta è stata una manna dal cielo. Che tutto quello di cui ho bisogno sia giusto un po' di pace? 

Pace = noia = rassegnazione ? Mah, se aiuta . . .


----------



## Hirohito (25 Dicembre 2011)

marcogeko ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, dopo un po' che sbircio mi sono deciso a farmi avanti. Le motivazioni sono sostanzialmente di sfogo, forse sono alla ricerca di un consiglio o di una conferma o smentita.
> 
> La mia storia è cominciata ormai qualche anno fa, con una donna di dieci anni più grande di me, la donna più spettacolare, intelligente, colta e tremendamente sexy che io abbia conosciuto.
> Io single, giovane e soprattutto imbecille, LEI con un marito onesto ed un figlio piccolissimo. Dimenticavo un piccolo dettaglio: LEI l'ho conosciuta all'università ed era una mia professoressa.
> ...


Scappa a gambe levate, figliolo.... Te la sei goduta, ritieniti soddisfatto.
Non è la donna per te.
Se avesse scelto te sareste saltati in 3 mesi.
Sei fottuto perchè è l'amore impossibile. Quello su cui ci si fotte il cervello perchè irreale. Nella realtà non sarebbe assolutamente nulla di diverso da quello che troverai.
La tua vita scorre da un'altra parte, seguila.


----------



## Flavia (25 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Giornata passata con 2 donne: mia madre che mi vede frustrato, taciturno e si preoccupa sempre troppo, e la mia ragazza che invece conosce bene questo Marco e se lo tiene così com'è e che mi ha riempito di attenzioni e calore come sempre.
> 
> Da lei ho ricevuto una telefonata a cui non ho risposto. Che voleva? Farmi gli auguri? Vedermi? Bah . . . oggi ho deciso di spegnere il cervello e per una parte della giornata ci sono riuscito.
> 
> ...


Ciao
hai passato la giornata con 2 persone che ti amano, e questa non è una cosa da poco.
Hai una ragazza amorevole e premurosa, concentrati su di lei, e sulla possibilità di un futuro vcon lei se anche tu la ricambi sinceramente nei sentimenti.
La pace non equivale alla noia e alla rassegnazione sai? La pace può essere il clima giusto per riuscire a vivere in modo nuovo la tua vita e di gettare nuove basi per essa.
Per quanto riguarda i sensi di colpa, quelli li conosco bene, ma come ti hanno ben detto si è sempre in due, e a meno che non ci siano state menzogne da una parte, le colpe e le responsabilità vanno sempre divise.
Ti sei innamorato di una donna, però vedi alcune storie sono destinate a portare dolore e sofferenza più a uno che all'altro, purtroppo lo si capisce quando ti ritrovi con le ossa rotte.
Buona fortuna e buon natale


----------



## geko (26 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Sei fottuto perchè è l'amore impossibile. Quello su cui ci si fotte il cervello perchè irreale. Nella realtà non sarebbe assolutamente nulla di diverso da quello che troverai.
> La tua vita scorre da un'altra parte, seguila.


Verissimo, ma quando ci sei dentro fino al collo da praticamente 5 anni non riesci più a coglierle le differenze tra reale/irreale o, peggio, non vuoi coglierle . . . 



Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao
> hai passato la giornata con 2 persone che ti amano, e questa non è una cosa da poco.
> Hai una ragazza amorevole e premurosa, concentrati su di lei, e sulla possibilità di un futuro vcon lei se anche tu la ricambi sinceramente nei sentimenti.
> La pace non equivale alla noia e alla rassegnazione sai? La pace *può essere il clima giusto per riuscire a vivere in modo nuovo la tua vita e di gettare nuove basi per essa*.


E non immagini quanto io l'abbia apprezzata. Quando riparte la routine le cose sono un po' diverse perché mi ci devo confrontare per forza, coi pensieri. Confido fortemente nelle parole in neretto . . . grazie.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma fat incular!!! Con gentilezza, eh!


la mia altra donna mi mancA tantissimo Daniele.e fantastica sai,occhi verdi,capelli corvini,e 26 anni in meno.altro mondo per te..........prima di mettermi con lei mi sn divertito moltoooo con tua paesana,bionda.3 figli,,ma..tu dove eri?il Conte  non devi neanche nominarlo


----------



## lothar57 (26 Dicembre 2011)

marcogeko ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, dopo un po' che sbircio mi sono deciso a farmi avanti. Le motivazioni sono sostanzialmente di sfogo, forse sono alla ricerca di un consiglio o di una conferma o smentita.
> 
> La mia storia è cominciata ormai qualche anno fa, con una donna di dieci anni più grande di me, la donna più spettacolare, intelligente, colta e tremendamente sexy che io abbia conosciuto.
> Io single, giovane e soprattutto imbecille, LEI con un marito onesto ed un figlio piccolissimo. Dimenticavo un piccolo dettaglio: LEI l'ho conosciuta all'università ed era una mia professoressa.
> ...



Caro Marco stai vivendo una storia strana che al contrario condivido,io 54 lei 28.lei single,io moglie e 2 amatissimi figli.interessante il tuo quesito..un'altra amica mi scrive ''io non posso essere gelosa di chi non mi appartiene''infatti di lei mi frega zero..gli amanti non hanno futuro,spesso lo dico alla mia donna,anche perche'qdo ci sn troppi anni di differenza............
conda.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Dicembre 2011)

marcogeko ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, dopo un po' che sbircio mi sono deciso a farmi avanti. Le motivazioni sono sostanzialmente di sfogo, forse sono alla ricerca di un consiglio o di una conferma o smentita.
> 
> La mia storia è cominciata ormai qualche anno fa, con una donna di dieci anni più grande di me, la donna più spettacolare, intelligente, colta e tremendamente sexy che io abbia conosciuto.
> Io single, giovane e soprattutto imbecille, LEI con un marito onesto ed un figlio piccolissimo. Dimenticavo un piccolo dettaglio: LEI l'ho conosciuta all'università ed era una mia professoressa.
> ...


  Non ho capito.........Ma tu vuoi che sia tua solo perche sei tu che lo vuoi .......


----------



## elena_ (26 Dicembre 2011)

Tu hai conosciuto il lato oscuro della forza.
Ma sappi che ognuno di noi è un po' Anakin Skywalker e un po' Dart Fener.
Ti stai colpevolizzando molto, ma ci vuole molto tempo per uscirne del tutto, soprattutto se ti ha lasciato le ossa rotte.
Che la forza sia con te.


----------



## geko (26 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Marco stai vivendo una storia strana che al contrario condivido,io 54 lei 28.lei single,io moglie e 2 amatissimi figli.interessante il tuo quesito..un'altra amica mi scrive ''io non posso essere gelosa di chi non mi appartiene''infatti di lei mi frega zero..gli amanti non hanno futuro,spesso lo dico alla mia donna,anche perche'qdo ci sn troppi anni di differenza............
> conda.


Ciao Lothar. Non credo di aver capito il tuo punto di vista, o meglio, ho capito qual è secondo te il ruolo dell'amante. Tra noi la differenza non è così grande come la tua e poi penso che i presupposti siano ben diversi.

Tuttavia io non voglio essere un traditore. Tutto dipende dalla relazione che hai con tua moglie/compagna, se lei sa, è consapevole e le sta bene allora nessun problema, ma se, come nel mio caso, si tratta di un rapporto esclusivo allora il tradimento non deve starci. La mia ragazza ne soffrirebbe da morire, io le devo già tanto per essere un uomo a metà, essere onesto con lei è il minimo che io possa fare.

La tua situazione un po' mi ricorda quella di mio padre solo che lui alla fine se n'è andato via, e quella è stata la cosa migliore che potesse fare in vita sua. 



lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ho capito.........Ma tu vuoi che sia tua solo perche sei tu che lo vuoi .......


Ciao Lunapiena, capisco benissimo il senso della tua affermazione. So che molti, diciamo pure tutti, storceranno il naso ma io voglio . . . anzi, voglio parlare al passato: io VOLEVO stare con lei perché quello che avevamo era speciale ("eh, ma dicono tutti così", direte voi), si ma questa è una delle poche certezze che ho e nessuno potrà togliermi e che anche lei ha. Lei ha anche altre certezze però: una famiglia, una vita che ha costruito in tanti anni. La verità è che avevamo delle priorità diverse: la mia era lei, la sua era suo figlio giustamente, inoltre il senso del dovere è sempre stato molto forte in lei, in ogni singolo aspetto della sua vita. Tutte queste cose le so perché ho imparato a conoscerla bene, ci siamo sempre capiti immediatamente. Conosco i movimenti del suo corpo nei minimi dettagli e so quello che significano forse più di lei, capisco come sta, se mente, se è felice o triste etc. etc. da come muove le mani, da come si tocca i capelli o si passa la lingua tra le labbra e so che non fa mai una domanda scomoda se non conosce in anticipo la risposta. Perché io potessi uscirne facilmente probabilmente avrei dovuto solo evitare di approfondire così tanto, mea culpa.



elena_ ha detto:


> Tu hai conosciuto il lato oscuro della forza.
> Ma sappi che ognuno di noi è un po' Anakin Skywalker e un po' Dart Fener.
> Ti stai colpevolizzando molto, ma ci vuole molto tempo per uscirne del tutto, soprattutto se ti ha lasciato le ossa rotte.
> Che la forza sia con te.


Haha, paragone calzante Elena, complimenti. Tutto più semplice con una spada laser in mano!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

*come si fa mi dico*

Ad amare una persona che ti ha fatto diventare cosi' ?
Ma io dico come si fa?
Ma ti rendi conto che ti dei distrutto e non darti tante colpe sai,le donne adulte e molto mentali ne sanno una piu' del diavolo!!!
Sei succube di un' immagine che ti sei creato nella testa,ma questa persona si merita il tuo amore? Si merita tutto te stesso ?
No!!! Non si merita un cazzo (neppure quello)io considero quelle donne delle crudelie sai.meglio starci lontani,ma perche' certi uomini non riescono a capirlo :-(



blu


----------



## orchidea (26 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao Geko,
per quanto riguarda il tuo stato d'animo mi ci ritrovo molto.
Vorrei farti una domanda..... ma se un giorno dovessi di nuovo provare questo tipo di "amore" per un altra donna, e questa volta lei è libera e prova la stessa cosa per te....
Come ti comporteresti con la tua attuale ragazza?
Non è che stai con lei per compassione? per devozione? per bisogno?
Scusami non voglio essere invadente.....


----------



## elena_ (26 Dicembre 2011)

Geko,
io invece vorrei chiederti com'è andata con tuo padre
ma temo che, questa sì, sia una richiesta troppo invadente
per cui, se non vorrai soddisfarla, ti chiedo preventivamente scusa e lo capisco

P.S. una spada laser mica servirebbe a niente ma, fuor di metafora, la forza d'animo, quella sì, sempre...


----------



## geko (26 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Ciao Geko,
> per quanto riguarda il tuo stato d'animo mi ci ritrovo molto.
> Vorrei farti una domanda..... ma se un giorno dovessi di nuovo provare questo tipo di "amore" per un altra donna, e questa volta lei è libera e prova la stessa cosa per te....
> Come ti comporteresti con la tua attuale ragazza?
> ...


Non sei invadente. Non succederà credo, ovviamente non posso sapere come mi sentirò tra qualche tempo, non posso sapere chi incontrerò e perché, ma non c'è più niente che possa spingermi verso questo genere di rapporto, Orchidea. Ammesso che io riesca a tirarmi fuori da questa storia, ammesso di superarla veramente, credi davvero che ci si possa aprire così tanto con una persona per la seconda volta? Una persona a cui magari dovrei raccontare questa storia per permetterle di capire chi sono io? . . . mai.

Tu ce l'hai fatta?

Sto con lei perché è l'unica di cui mi importi veramente qualcosa. Lei mi dice sempre "sei un bravo ascoltatore ma di comunicare non vuoi proprio saperne", lei accetta un mio difetto che nemmeno io riesco a sopportare, capisci?

Il mio amico tempo fa mi ha detto, scherzando: "Dirò che l'avrai superata quando ricomincerai ad uscire con le bionde".

Io invece sono convinto che non ci sarà nessun 'indice' che mi farà capire di essere cambiato, un giorno mi sveglierò e mi accorgerò che semplicemente LEI non c'è più, dentro di me. Amen.


----------



## elena_ (26 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ad amare una persona che ti ha fatto diventare cosi' ?
> Ma io dico come si fa?
> Ma ti rendi conto che ti dei distrutto e non darti tante colpe sai,le donne adulte e molto mentali ne sanno una piu' del diavolo!!!
> Sei succube di un' immagine che ti sei creato nella testa,ma questa persona si merita il tuo amore? Si merita tutto te stesso ?
> ...


E dunque le "donne adulte e molto mentali" sarebbero molto pericolose in confronto alle altre categorie di donne? E quali sarebbero le altre categorie di donne? Adolescenti e molto fisiche? 
Non credo in queste semplificazioni. Altrimenti potremmo pure dire che ci sono uomini-Lothar e uomini-Geko: uomini che abbindolano e uomini che si fanno abbindolare. Stesso discorso potrebbe valere a generi invertiti, ovviamente.
Ma al di là di questo tu dici che Geko è succube di qualcosa che esiste solo nella sua testa e qui ti do parzialmente ragione.
Dio solo sa quante volte ho pensato di essere impazzita e che l'amore non sia altro che una sublime forma di follia...


----------



## geko (26 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Geko,
> io invece vorrei chiederti com'è andata con tuo padre
> ma temo che, questa sì, sia una richiesta troppo invadente
> per cui, se non vorrai soddisfarla, ti chiedo preventivamente scusa e lo capisco
> ...


Con mio padre è andata bene, per come la vedo io. Lui non amava più mia madre e la tradiva ripetutamente, diceva di amare me e mio fratello, aveva i soldi e li ha usati per se. Ha scoperto di essere malato e si è aggrappato a questa scusa per cominciare a vivere veramente senza freni, poi alla fine di tutto una sera ha preparato le sue cose e la mattina dopo se n'è andato, 2 sere prima aveva promesso di portarmi a vedere il gran premio di formula uno quel giorno, invece non mi ha nemmeno salutato. 

E' tornato a trovarci per sistemare alcune cose, io avevo 14 anni e capivo tutto, col tempo me ne sono fatto una ragione e ne sono uscito indenne, mio fratello più piccolo un po' meno.

Adesso è solo un vecchietto che non ha mai chiesto scusa. 

Non voglio provare odio per lei come lo provo per mio padre, dall'odio non ci ho mai guadagnato nulla e questa situazione non credo che faccia eccezione. Fidarsi ciecamente di una persona è SEMPRE sbagliato.


----------



## elena_ (26 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Con mio padre è andata bene, per come la vedo io. Lui non amava più mia madre e la tradiva ripetutamente, diceva di amare me e mio fratello, aveva i soldi e li ha usati per se. Ha scoperto di essere malato e si è aggrappato a questa scusa per cominciare a vivere veramente senza freni, poi alla fine di tutto una sera ha preparato le sue cose e la mattina dopo se n'è andato, 2 sere prima aveva promesso di portarmi a vedere il gran premio di formula uno quel giorno, invece non mi ha nemmeno salutato.
> 
> E' tornato a trovarci per sistemare alcune cose, io avevo 14 anni e capivo tutto, col tempo me ne sono fatto una ragione e ne sono uscito indenne, mio fratello più piccolo un po' meno.
> 
> ...


Fidati ciecamente e sempre solo dei tuoi sentimenti.
Ti ringrazio per la tua testimonianza.


----------



## Andy (26 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Fidarsi ciecamente di una persona è SEMPRE sbagliato.


E' vero.
Ma è strana la vita.
A volte io so che quando mi innamoro o ci tengo ad una persona, stranamento sono convinto che lei possa fidarsi ciecamente di me. Ma non ne sono poi convinto, io lo so e basta che è così. Forse perchè mi conosco troppo bene. Sono anche passato attraverso delle dure prove per sapere chi sono nel mio atteggiamento verso un'altra persona.
Forse siamo in pochi a sentire una certa cosa, e sapere di poter mantenere una promessa, anche e solo per rispetto, per ringraziare l'altra persona della sua presenza nella nostra vita.
Quello che sto imparando e che, se mi devo fidare di me stesso, non potrò mai più fidarmi di nessun'altra donna. Soprattutto quando vedi nei suoi occhi un vero amore, un vero sentimento. Non so, io penso sempre più che siano follie, momentanee. A mente fredda forse è sempre meglio chiedersi: non sarebbe meglio avere accanto una persona che ti vuole bene, ma con cui non vivi tutta questa frenesia dell'amore? Una persona che non ti dica in continuazione che ti ama, che ci tiene a te, che piange per te, che ti dimostri in un modo o nell'altro un vero amore?
A cosa serve? E' momentaneo.
Domani quelle promesse si affievoliscono, ed anzi tu diventi il capro espiatorio dei suoi problemi, del suo passato, quello che nei suoi momenti di difficoltà invece le annebbiava la mente.
Perchè era solo infatuazione.
Alla larga dalle infatuazioni. Dal troppo amore, nasconde sotto sempre qualcosa di malato nella testa di chi ne parla.
Anche questo è una sorta di egoismo. In realtà, l'altro non esiste, ma è come il film adatto in quella particolare serata, per non stare a guardare il muro durante una triste serata. E' solo nella testa.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

*io*



elena_ ha detto:


> E dunque le "donne adulte e molto mentali" sarebbero molto pericolose in confronto alle altre categorie di donne? E quali sarebbero le altre categorie di donne? Adolescenti e molto fisiche?
> Non credo in queste semplificazioni. Altrimenti potremmo pure dire che ci sono uomini-Lothar e uomini-Geko: uomini che abbindolano e uomini che si fanno abbindolare. Stesso discorso potrebbe valere a generi invertiti, ovviamente.
> Ma al di là di questo tu dici che Geko è succube di qualcosa che esiste solo nella sua testa e qui ti do parzialmente ragione.
> Dio solo sa quante volte ho pensato di essere impazzita e che l'amore non sia altro che una sublime forma di follia...


Non sto generalizzando...

Inizio chiaramente con un "ci sono donne" he he he odio generalizzare.

Tra te e il Lother non vedo una gran differenza sai,pensaci bene,almeno il Lothar non si nasconde dietro un dito anche se secondo me nella vita questo suo modo di fare nasconde una gran tristezza ed è quella di non aver scoperto l'amore,come del resto te...


blu


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

*bel pensiero*



Andy ha detto:


> E' vero.
> Ma è strana la vita.
> A volte io so che quando mi innamoro o ci tengo ad una persona, stranamento sono convinto che lei possa fidarsi ciecamente di me. Ma non ne sono poi convinto, io lo so e basta che è così. Forse perchè mi conosco troppo bene. Sono anche passato attraverso delle dure prove per sapere chi sono nel mio atteggiamento verso un'altra persona.
> Forse siamo in pochi a sentire una certa cosa, e sapere di poter mantenere una promessa, anche e solo per rispetto, per ringraziare l'altra persona della sua presenza nella nostra vita.
> ...


Qui mi si apre tutta una parentesi bella come tema di conversazione,ma ora devo scappare.
Ciao Andy


blu


----------



## geko (26 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Fidati ciecamente e sempre solo dei tuoi sentimenti.
> Ti ringrazio per la tua testimonianza.


Grazie a te, ma non seguirò il tuo consiglio Elena, non avrei dovuto lasciare che i sentimenti prendessero il sopravvento. Devo pensare più a me stesso, giusto? Bene, allora devo anche difendermi da me stesso.



Andy ha detto:


> Forse perchè mi conosco troppo bene. Sono anche passato attraverso delle dure prove per sapere chi sono nel mio atteggiamento verso un'altra persona.
> Forse siamo in pochi a sentire una certa cosa, e sapere di poter mantenere una promessa, anche e solo per rispetto, per ringraziare l'altra persona della sua presenza nella nostra vita.


Ti quoto in tutto Andy, ma è quando non ti fidi più delle tue promesse che le cose cambiano.



Non Registrato ha detto:


> quella di non aver scoperto l'amore,come del resto te...


Non sai quanto ti sbagli.


----------



## Flavia (26 Dicembre 2011)

geko;865913

Sto con lei perché è l'unica di cui mi importi veramente qualcosa. Lei mi dice sempre "sei un bravo ascoltatore ma di comunicare non vuoi proprio saperne" ha detto:
			
		

> Ti importa di lei? Ma significa che sei innamorato della tua ragazza? (scusa la domanda invadente)


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

*hai perfettamente ragione*



geko ha detto:


> Grazie a te, ma non seguirò il tuo consiglio Elena, non avrei dovuto lasciare che i sentimenti prendessero il sopravvento. Devo pensare più a me stesso, giusto? Bene, allora devo anche difendermi da me stesso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho confuso i commenti,quello di Elena pensavo fosse tuo e ha fatto si che ti comprendessi male.

Mi spiace e retifico molto volentieri la mia affermazione!



ciao blu


----------



## geko (26 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ti importa di lei? Ma significa che sei innamorato della tua ragazza? (scusa la domanda invadente)


Cara Flavia, io non so risponderti. Cosa intendi per amore? Io provo per lei tenerezza, affetto, stima, voglio il suo bene, vorrei poterle dare tutto quello di cui ha bisogno e farla sentire importante. 

Ti rispondo sinceramente quando ti dico che questo è il massimo di sentimento che potrei provare per una donna, adesso e forse sempre. 

E' una forma d'amore diversa ma è una forma sana d'amore. L'amore di quell'altro tipo invece non esiste e se c'è non è sano . . . io ne sono l'esempio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Dicembre 2011)

ciao gekoche dirti?guarda avanti! Se ce la fai, evitala! Forse non amerai più nessuna come hai amato lei, ma questa non deve essere necessariamente una cosa negativa. Adesso hai dalla tua parte una maggiore consapevolezza e nelle tue esperienze presenti e future questa consapevolezza ti aiuterà ad agire e ad affrontare le situazioni in maniera più razionale.Credo anch'io che non la odierai. D'altra parte era ovvio che avrebbe scelto la famiglia, e non puoi odiarla per questo. La famiglia, per una donna, è più importante. E' così. Non credo che lei abbia giocato con te o abbia fatto la femme fatale. Probabilmente ti amava e ti ama davvero. Ma ha anche l'età che ha e sa che l'amore nella vita non è tutto. E' stata debole, ma ti amava. Non credo che una professoressa universitaria decida di correre un rischio così grosso se non prova qualcosa di molto profondo che le fa perdere la razionalità e la lucidità.


----------



## geko (26 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ciao gekoche dirti?guarda avanti! Se ce la fai, evitala! Forse non amerai più nessuna come hai amato lei, ma questa non deve essere necessariamente una cosa negativa. Adesso hai dalla tua parte una maggiore consapevolezza e nelle tue esperienze presenti e future questa consapevolezza ti aiuterà ad agire e ad affrontare le situazioni in maniera più razionale.Credo anch'io che non la odierai. D'altra parte era ovvio che avrebbe scelto la famiglia, e non puoi odiarla per questo. La famiglia, per una donna, è più importante. E' così. Non credo che lei abbia giocato con te o abbia fatto la femme fatale. Probabilmente ti amava e ti ama davvero. Ma ha anche l'età che ha e sa che l'amore nella vita non è tutto. E' stata debole, ma ti amava. Non credo che una professoressa universitaria decida di correre un rischio così grosso se non prova qualcosa di molto profondo che le fa perdere la razionalità e la lucidità.


Grazie mille Quintina. Hai ragione, non c'è molto altro da aggiungere. Devo lasciarla alla sua vita che è bella anche senza di me, ha un bambino bellissimo. Quando sono partito sono stato malissimo e ho avuto un calo di autostima pazzesco, vedevo lui come l'uomo migliore del mondo solo perché l'aveva sposata, fa un po' tu. Ora so che non è così. Ho lavorato tantissimo specializzandomi nel suo stesso campo, questo di certo non mi sarà d'aiuto nel non incontrarla mai più . . . 

Femme fatale un cavolo, abbiamo sbagliato in due. Lei non potrei odiarla non solo per quello che provo, ma anche per chi è al di là di tutto questo: è una donna gentile, affabile, sempre col sorriso sulle labbra, non ti fa mai pesare le cose. Ma abbiamo due vite distinte.


----------



## Flavia (26 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ciao gekoche dirti?guarda avanti! Se ce la fai, evitala! Forse non amerai più nessuna come hai amato lei, ma questa non deve essere necessariamente una cosa negativa. Adesso hai dalla tua parte una maggiore consapevolezza e nelle tue esperienze presenti e future questa consapevolezza ti aiuterà ad agire e ad affrontare le situazioni in maniera più razionale.Credo anch'io che non la odierai. D'altra parte era ovvio che avrebbe scelto la famiglia, e non puoi odiarla per questo. La famiglia, per una donna, è più importante. E' così. Non credo che lei abbia giocato con te o abbia fatto la femme fatale. Probabilmente ti amava e ti ama davvero. Ma ha anche l'età che ha e sa che l'amore nella vita non è tutto. E' stata debole, ma ti amava. Non credo che una professoressa universitaria decida di correre un rischio così grosso se non prova qualcosa di molto profondo che le fa perdere la razionalità e la lucidità.


Quintina, saggie parole le tue dalla prima all'ultima.
La mia paura più grande è che forse non riuscirò più a innamorarmi con la stessa forza ed intensità.
E quello che fa più male il dubbio che sia stata solo una grande bugia.
Forza Marco, pian piano se ne esce.
Se ami la tua ragazza sei già molto fortunato, datti un'altra possibilità.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

*e ma*



geko ha detto:


> Grazie mille Quintina. Hai ragione, non c'è molto altro da aggiungere. Devo lasciarla alla sua vita che è bella anche senza di me, ha un bambino bellissimo. Quando sono partito sono stato malissimo e ho avuto un calo di autostima pazzesco, vedevo lui come l'uomo migliore del mondo solo perché l'aveva sposata, fa un po' tu. Ora so che non è così. Ho lavorato tantissimo specializzandomi nel suo stesso campo, questo di certo non mi sarà d'aiuto nel non incontrarla mai più . . .
> 
> Femme fatale un cavolo, abbiamo sbagliato in due. Lei non potrei odiarla non solo per quello che provo, ma anche per chi è al di là di tutto questo: è una donna gentile, affabile, sempre col sorriso sulle labbra, non ti fa mai pesare le cose. Ma abbiamo due vite distinte.


Cosa ti dovrebbe far pesare scusa he?
Io non penso che si debba odiare una persona perche' cio' vuol dire un sentimento profondo ma neppure farla santa perche ha il sorriso sulle labbra ed è gentile..
Ha cosa cazzo è servito il suo sorriso e la sua gentilezza ????
E poi è una prof e allora cosa vuol dire,che dia il buon esempio invece che andare con l'alunno di turno!

E scusa he ma sto difenderla mi da i nervi!!!
Ma che difendi ma che stai ancora li a pensare alla narcisa.

Ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cosa ti dovrebbe far pesare scusa he?
> Io non penso che si debba odiare una persona perche' cio' vuol dire un sentimento profondo ma neppure farla santa perche ha il sorriso sulle labbra ed è gentile..
> Ha cosa cazzo è servito il suo sorriso e la sua gentilezza ????
> E poi è una prof e allora cosa vuol dire,che dia il buon esempio invece che andare con l'alunno di turno!
> ...


voleva essere un HA di stupore, della serie...

brindiamo che è meglio!


blu


----------



## geko (26 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cosa ti dovrebbe far pesare scusa he?
> Io non penso che si debba odiare una persona perche' cio' vuol dire un sentimento profondo ma neppure farla santa perche ha il sorriso sulle labbra ed è gentile..
> Ha cosa cazzo è servito il suo sorriso e la sua gentilezza ????
> E poi è una prof e allora cosa vuol dire,che dia il buon esempio invece che andare con l'alunno di turno!
> ...


Blu, non prendertela ma io parlavo del suo carattere, di com'è lei nella vita, indipendentemente da me, lungi da me santificare qualcuno. La storia dello studente etc. preferirei lasciarla correre, ti prego di non interpretare il mio non risponderti come una mancanza di educazione . . . solo che non mi va. Magari un'altra volta.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

*non è un problema*



geko ha detto:


> Blu, non prendertela ma io parlavo del suo carattere, di com'è lei nella vita, indipendentemente da me, lungi da me santificare qualcuno. La storia dello studente etc. preferirei lasciarla correre, ti prego di non interpretare il mio non risponderti come una mancanza di educazione . . . solo che non mi va. Magari un'altra volta.



Diffido delle persone troppo gentili io ;-) hai presente quelle che non si scompongono mai e hanno sempre quella faccia.
Ecco di quelle non mi fido.
Cosi' gentile da cornificare il marito e da non degnarti neppure di uno sguardo quel giorno, mha cos'hai nella testa ???

Senza cattiveria he in allegria,ma non puoi star li con sto tarlo inficcato nella testa solo perche' è sexy,bella come è bella,brava ma come brava,buona ma come è buonaaaaaa,buonissima direi da prenderla a randellate ahahahahah,sempre in allegria.

E guai a te se la difendi :-(

blu


----------



## contepinceton (26 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Quintina, saggie parole le tue dalla prima all'ultima.
> La mia paura più grande è che forse non riuscirò più a innamorarmi con la stessa forza ed intensità.
> E quello che fa più male il dubbio che sia stata solo una grande bugia.
> Forza Marco, pian piano se ne esce.
> Se ami la tua ragazza sei già molto fortunato, datti un'altra possibilità.



Ma ehm...
Scusatemi...
EHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMm...
Ma io ehm...
Non mi sono mai innamorato allo stesso modo di una persona eh?

Insomma vediamo di capirci...ehm...
Per me le donne sono come strumenti musicali...gli organi...
Ogni organo che ho suonato mi ha lasciato sensazioni diverse...
Ma di ciascuno di essi...insomma...
Ognuno ha in sè suoni molto belli e meno belli...

Ed eccomi lì a saggiare e miscelare, dosare i vari colori...
L'arte quindi in un concerto sarà esaltare le belle sonorità, scegliendo pezzi ad hoc...e nascondere diciamo le non qualità eh?

E se...e se...e se...per malauguratissima ipotesi...
Non mi fossi mai innamorato in vita mia? Eh?

Flavia...
Ricordati che non è importante l'intensità di un sentimento, ma la sua natura, la sua qualità...
Il come...

Mah...massa casin...che confusion...massa done...

Ma Flavia io esco con te...
E che ti dico? 
Hai una bella voce...
O ti dico...ah ma sai che hai una voce diversa dalla tizia?
Pensa se tu avessi la stessa voce, potrei anche innamorarmi di te...

Flavia...
Sai una cosa?
AHAHAHAHAAHAHAH...
E' bello innamorarsi di chi non ti saresti mai aspettato di innamorarti no?

Ohi, innamoramenti o manie nel cervello?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

*Ho riletto tutto*



marcogeko ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, dopo un po' che sbircio mi sono deciso a farmi avanti. Le motivazioni sono sostanzialmente di sfogo, forse sono alla ricerca di un consiglio o di una conferma o smentita.
> 
> La mia storia è cominciata ormai qualche anno fa, con una donna di dieci anni più grande di me, la donna più spettacolare, intelligente, colta e tremendamente sexy che io abbia conosciuto.
> Io single, giovane e soprattutto imbecille, LEI con un marito onesto ed un figlio piccolissimo. Dimenticavo un piccolo dettaglio: LEI l'ho conosciuta all'università ed era una mia professoressa.
> ...


Ma questo no è amore è una tortura cinese di quelle peggiori e, la cosa piu' strana che sei tu che ti stai torturando da solo!

Allora smetti di torturarti? Guarda che da fuori quella persona non sembra poi cosi' bella sai,a me sta pure sul cazzo e neppure la conosco,fai te.



sempre blu


----------



## contepinceton (26 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Diffido delle persone troppo gentili io ;-) hai presente quelle che non si scompongono mai e hanno sempre quella faccia.
> Ecco di quelle non mi fido.
> Cosi' gentile da cornificare il marito e da non degnarti neppure di uno sguardo quel giorno, mha cos'hai nella testa ???
> 
> ...


Ben tu la vedi dall'esterno e parli bene!
Ma resta grande in me il dubbio di Schopenhauer:
Una data persona X è una bella persona, perchè è oggettivamente così, o perchè noi la vediamo così?

Vedi Blu, questi nostri eroi: Geko e la Prof: NON hanno certo sognato e voluto sta cosa, appunto lei prof, sposata, lui studente...ci si sono trovati dentro loro malgrado.

Come dire scherzi con il fuoco e poi ti bruci...

Non penso che demolire una persona agli occhi di chi la vede in un modo che solo lui riesce, sia una strategia vincente...

Esempio...
Non vi è mai capitato?
Un tizio va con na tizia...
Poi te ne parla...ah sapessi figa da paura...na roba che...
Faccio a lui...
Mandami un mms di questa tizia che vedemo...
Mi manda sto mms...
La guardo e rispondo...
Totalmente insignificante per me.

Lui mi risponde...
Invidia eh?

Io no...
Pensateci porco cazzo...

CHe casin a sto mondo se tutti gli uomini della terra vedessero tua moglie con i tuoi occhi...
Avresti la casa assaltata come da zombie assatanati...

In altre parole...
Caro Geko, sei intelligente...
Hai capito che in questa storia il cuore poteva battere il giusto...invece se inizia a battere troppo si finisce nei guai...

Poi ogni incontro segna un brutto passo...
Fa sognare
Fa coltivare un illusione
Fa casin in testa...

Ma tutti noi abbiamo una parte irrazionale ed emotiva che reagisce per i cassi suoi!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

*Vedi Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ben tu la vedi dall'esterno e parli bene!
> Ma resta grande in me il dubbio di Schopenhauer:
> Una data persona X è una bella persona, perchè è oggettivamente così, o perchè noi la vediamo così?
> 
> ...



Sono sempre le donne che ti lanciano l'ok e ti fanno capire che puoi...


Questo e' fico invece:
"Ma resta grande in me il dubbio di Schopenhauer:
Una data persona X è una bella persona, perchè è oggettivamente così, o perchè noi la vediamo così?"

Interessante ;-)



blu


----------



## Flavia (26 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ben tu la vedi dall'esterno e parli bene!
> Ma resta grande in me il dubbio di Schopenhauer:
> Una data persona X è una bella persona, perchè è oggettivamente così, o perchè noi la vediamo così?
> 
> ...


Conte mi sono espressa male, lo so che ogni volta che ti innamori è un'amore diverso, con diversi colori, profumi, sfaccettature.
Intendevo dire invece che per la persona di cui mi sono innamorata ( e di cui sono ancora innamorata), ho provato un amore totale e basato su una fiducia cieca. Ho chiuso gli occhi e mi sono buttata, anche se alla fine mi sono sfracellata al suolo. La mia paura ora che se mai mi accradrà di incontrare un'altra persona , il mio amore possa essere viziato dal mio vissuto.
Ho letto tanto in questo forum. Ho letto di amori straordinari, di amori sofferenti, di chi amore non ne prova, ma in totale onestà afferma di cercare divertimento e basta. 
Ho letto di persone che hanno un nuovo/a compagno/a, per il quale sicuramente provano un sentimento d'affetto, ma non di amore, dato che continuano a pensare a qualcun altro/a. La paura di stare soli è grande io non giudico nessuno, so solo che io al momento non voglio cercare una stampella o una ruota di scorta, sarebbe umiliante per me, ed insultante e disonesto verso l'altra persona.
Sogno di un amore grande, che mi faccia svegliare la mattina con la voglia di essere una persona migliore, e che mi dia la forza di superare continuamente i miei limiti. Ho avuto la fortuna di averlo quest'amore, anche se ora non esiste più, la mia paura è di diventare una persona che non sogna più.
Non so se ho espresso in modo chiaro ciò che penso, ma quando parlo di certi argomenti vado totalmente in tilt!


----------



## Andy (26 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ho letto di persone che hanno un nuovo/a compagno/a, per il quale sicuramente provano un sentimento d'affetto, ma non di amore, dato che continuano a pensare a qualcun altro/a. La paura di stare soli è grande io non giudico nessuno, so solo che io al momento non voglio cercare una stampella o una ruota di scorta, sarebbe umiliante per me, ed insultante e disonesto verso l'altra persona.
> Sogno di un amore grande, che mi faccia svegliare la mattina con la voglia di essere una persona migliore, e che mi dia la forza di superare continuamente i miei limiti. Ho avuto la fortuna di averlo quest'amore, anche se ora non esiste più, la mia paura è di diventare una persona che non sogna più.
> Non so se ho espresso in modo chiaro ciò che penso, ma quando parlo di certi argomenti vado totalmente in tilt!


Dici delle belle parole che sento anche io.
Io per due volte ho provato un sentimento di questo tipo.
Entrambe le volte, però, è accaduto solo quando tutto si stava rompendo, e non per causa mia.
E allora io capivo che quello che mi sembrava bello e che mi piaceva, in realtà , alla fine, era quello che davvero io *desideravo*.
Ma non perchè, come qualcuno può pensare, si tratta dell'amarezza della perdita, di non accettare di perdere quello che pensavo fosse mio. Ma perchè, a posteriori capivo quanto stavo bene, e come vedevo il mondo che mi circondava con occhi diversi.
Ma non lo capivo prima, appieno. Solo dopo.
E' come quelle situazioni in cui quando sei felice non te ne accorgi, te ne accorgi dopo.
Nel contempo vedevo negli occhi due persone che mi amavano, dal primo istante... secondo loro.
Quella la differenza forse: nel durante io volevo bene, e forse volevo vivere la storia serenamente, mi piaceva, e cercavo la serenità. Non mi piaceva fare follie. Cose stupide da Grande Fratello.
E cosa volevano loro? Cosa era tutto quell'amore che vedevo nei loro occhi? Era, come letto poco sopra, una follia. Una pazzia. Che è finita proprio da parte loro.
Io sono rimasto solido in quello che cercavo, che non è mai cambiato di una virgola. Mentre loro erano fragili... mmm... non so se davvero fragili... ma confuse, incapaci di capire cosa significa avere una persona che ti vuole bene al fianco.
Perchè non è possibile dopo tanti momenti belli insieme, cambiare registro improvvisamente. Non ci credo: se io voglio bene, voglio bene. Punto.
Secondo me Flavia, a questo punto, è meglio incontrare una persona che si vuole bene e che ti vuole bene... ma bisogna stare lontani dalle persone che sognano. Perchè il giorno dopo il sogno finisce, ti svegli, e la notte successiva fai un altro sogno, che ti piace più di quello di ieri.
E' meglio non fidarsi di chi sogna in continuazione, non lo trovo "raccomandabile" come individuo.


----------



## Andy (26 Dicembre 2011)

Io dopo la mia brutta storia con la mia ex che si prostituiva, mi fidanzai con una ragazza fantastica.
Non provai l'amore che provavo con la precedente.
Ma mi voleva bene, e davvero è forse stato l'unico caso in cui ho davvero visto una solidità di sentimenti.
E lo sbaglio che ho fatto è stato di non fidarmi lo stesso di lei, proprio dall'esperienza precedente.
Ed è bastato che l'altra mi ricercasse per combinare casini e far sì che questa nuova storia chiudesse.
A causa di un'ombra.
E lei cosa mi disse, piangendo: ti capisco, hai ancora la testa all'altra, ma spero che tu possa un giorno trovare la tua serenità.
E se potessi tornare indietro... la serenità pian piano la stavo acquisendo proprio con lei, ma io rovinai tutto.


----------



## elena_ (26 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sto generalizzando...
> 
> Inizio chiaramente con un "ci sono donne" he he he odio generalizzare.
> 
> ...


Credo di non avere proprio niente in comune con Lothar.
Credo di non essermi mai nascosta dietro un dito, mentre Lothar si nasconde piuttosto da sua moglie, ma questo è affar suo.
Quanto all'amore, io l'ho scoperto tardi ma ora so bene cos'è e non voglio perderlo per niente al mondo.
Però libero tu di pensare quel che vuoi.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Entrambe le volte, però, è accaduto solo quando tutto si stava rompendo, e non per causa mia.
> E allora io capivo che quello che mi sembrava bello e che mi piaceva, in realtà , alla fine, era quello che davvero io *desideravo*.
> Ma non perchè, come qualcuno può pensare, si tratta dell'amarezza della perdita, di non accettare di perdere quello che pensavo fosse mio. Ma perchè, a posteriori capivo quanto stavo bene, e come vedevo il mondo che mi circondava con occhi diversi.
> Ma non lo capivo prima, appieno. Solo dopo.


E pensarci un po' prima ??? Puo' darsi che il tuo modo di fare avesse ferito piano piano no ?


----------



## Flavia (26 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io sono rimasto solido in quello che cercavo, che non è mai cambiato di una virgola. Mentre loro erano fragili... mmm... non so se davvero fragili... ma confuse, incapaci di capire cosa significa avere una persona che ti vuole bene al fianco.
> Perchè non è possibile dopo tanti momenti belli insieme, cambiare registro improvvisamente. Non ci credo: se io voglio bene, voglio bene. Punto.
> Secondo me Flavia, a questo punto, è meglio incontrare una persona che si vuole bene e che ti vuole bene... ma bisogna stare lontani dalle persone che sognano. Perchè il giorno dopo il sogno finisce, ti svegli, e la notte successiva fai un altro sogno, che ti piace più di quello di ieri.
> E' meglio non fidarsi di chi sogna in continuazione, non lo trovo "raccomandabile" come individuo.


Anche tu andy dici delle parole molto vere, importanti.
Nemmeno io sai sono cambita, all'improvviso è cambiato lui, mai stare con un commecialista non ti fa sconti!
Io continuo a sognare, o meglio sperare (aggettivo che esprime più maturità) un amore con la A maiscola.
Non sono bella, però da quando è finita con lui, di quelle che vengono definite occasioni ne ho avute, ma non le  ho prese in considerazione, forse perchè mi sento ancora tanto innamorata, per paura, e soprattutto perchè non voglio usare nessuno. Non voglio una mattina svegliarmi accanto a qualcuno, ed avere la consapevolezza di essermi accontentata, e di essere in cuor mio una con rimpianti e frustrazioni.
Vorrei incontrare una persona da amare, e a cui donare totale onestà ( quella che a me è stata negata)


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

*eeee*



elena_ ha detto:


> Credo di non avere proprio niente in comune con Lothar.
> Credo di non essermi mai nascosta dietro un dito, mentre Lothar si nasconde piuttosto da sua moglie, ma questo è affar suo.
> Quanto all'amore, io l'ho scoperto tardi ma ora so bene cos'è e non voglio perderlo per niente al mondo.
> Però libero tu di pensare quel che vuoi.


Se torni indietro capisci cos'è successo diciamo ho fatto un po' di confusione,colpa dei brindisi...


----------



## Andy (26 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E pensarci un po' prima ??? Puo' darsi che il tuo modo di fare avesse ferito piano piano no ?


Non ho mai capito qual era il mio modo di fare: era sempre quello di una persona che con loro stava bene e dava tutto.
Ma che non stava a dire continuamente: sì, ti penso sempre, come a volte pretendevano loro...
Se questo è l'amore...
Come quella pubblicità in cui la fidanzata non mette giù la cornetta e chiede sempre: mi ami, dimmi che mi ami?
Secondo te, in questo consiste la ferita verso di loro?
Non conta invece quando ti rubano la borsa, mi chiami mentre lavoro, lascio tutto e scappo da te?
Ripeto, io sono sempre stato chiaro, dall'inizio. Non facendo mai castelli in aria, e vivendo la storia, senza nemmeno pensare per un attimo (e mostrarlo) che per me fosse passeggera.
Se poi una ragazza pensa che sono un tipo noioso (io? a conoscermi... sono Homer vivente), allora il problema è suo, non mio.


----------



## geko (26 Dicembre 2011)

Dunque, ho letto cose molto interessanti.

Vorrei dire a Conte che è molto saggio. Azzeccato il paragone con gli organi . . . io ho studiato musica per tanti anni, poi ho smesso. 

Vorrei dire a Blu che capisco il suo punto di vista, ma davvero! Insomma se anche tu sei qui un motivo ci sarà . . . e io credo di aver capito a quale 'schiera' tu appartenga. La storia dello studente mi infastidisce perché qui sembra di star giocando ai lupi e agli agnelli. Non è che lei fosse lì a spiegare la sua lezioncina e a lanciare chissà quali strani messaggi allo studentello sbarbato seduto al primo banco . . . non è mica una commedia italiana degli anni '70. 

Quando l'ho conosciuta io non immaginavo nemmeno che fosse la Prof , era una tipa con cui ho scambiato 2 parole al bar della facoltà, al massimo poteva essere l'assistente tant'era giovane. Non mi esaminò nemmeno lei alla fine del semestre ma un suo assistente (più vecchio di lei). Quello che successe dopo, il fatto che la scelsi come relatrice quand'ero prossimo alla laurea è un'altra storia.

Io mi assumo, ripeto, il 50% della colpa, in questa cosa ci siamo sempre stati in due.

Ora, il Conte ha inquadrato bene la situazione con questa sua affermazione:



contepinceton ha detto:


> In altre parole...
> Caro Geko, sei intelligente...
> Hai capito che in questa storia il cuore poteva battere il giusto...invece se inizia a battere troppo si finisce nei guai...


Io voglio davvero tirarmici fuori ma sapete, dopo 5 anni passati a vivere per una persona, a pensare costantemente a lei giorno e notte, mica ti svegli una mattina, scrivi su un forum e cambi idea . . . non si tratta di accendere una lampadina, io non lo trovo questo cazzo di interruttore.

E durante questo periodo in cui cerco di tirarmi fuori da tutto ciò io non posso mica spegnermi col telecomando . . . devo affrontare i ricordi, i dolori, il fatto di incontrarla e la voglia di vederla, devo lavorare sodo e non posso farlo col 'pilota automatico' perché comporta delle responsabilità, devo anche fare il fidanzato, scegliere i coltelli giusti all'Ikea, fare la spesa e scegliere il film da guardare la sera, preoccuparmi di un fratello che un padre non ce l'ha mai avuto . . . potendo mi risveglierei tra TOT mesi/anni quando tutto sarà solo un triste ricordo, ma non posso. 

Con questo messaggio potrei anche congedarmi dal forum, sul serio . . . 

Auguro a Flavia tanta felicità, io ti capisco.


----------



## Flavia (26 Dicembre 2011)

Marco esistesse davvero quell'interruttore, avremmo risolto tutti i nostri problemi.
C'è un'alternativa però sai? In questo forum ho letto, riflettuto, e pian piano sto rivedendo la mia storia sotto una nuova luce, forse può essere così anche per te.
In ogni caso ricambio il tuo augurio.
P.S: quello che provi lo comprendo bene anch'io


----------



## Andy (26 Dicembre 2011)

Io quell'interruttore non lo ho.
Molte persone ne hanno più di uno. Spengono l'interruttore generale e il giorno dopo è come se nulla fosse...


----------



## elena_ (26 Dicembre 2011)

@ Blu
visto la rettifica...ok 

@ Geko
quando ti invitavo a fidarti solo ed esclusivamente dei tuoi sentimenti, intendevo anche i tuoi attuali sentimenti negativi e contrastanti, tutte le sensazioni che hai descritto così bene e che ti avvertono del pericolo 

auguri e che la forza (d'animo) sia con te in ogni caso


----------



## geko (26 Dicembre 2011)

Scusate, forse in preda alla fretta mi sono espresso male: non intendevo dire che non ho più intenzione di scrivere e partecipare qui . . . sto leggendo delle cose veramente illuminanti, specialmente per me che non ne ho mai parlato con nessuno, eccetto una persona, e di questo vi ringrazio di cuore.
Volevo dire che la storia non è tutta qui e che farla passare per la stronza, la carnefice, non è la soluzione, non per uno come me. So cos'è l'odio e non si addice a questa circostanza, in questa storia l'odio non ci è mai entrato e non voglio che ci entri. Non voglio capri espiatori.

Andy, le persone che hanno più di un interruttore le invidio ma mica così tanto . . . io sono fiero dei sentimenti che riesco a provare, nonostante tutto. Vorrei non provarli ma sono contento di riuscirci, mi sento umano.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

*Ciao*



geko ha detto:


> Dunque, ho letto cose molto interessanti.
> 
> Vorrei dire a Conte che è molto saggio. Azzeccato il paragone con gli organi . . . io ho studiato musica per tanti anni, poi ho smesso.
> 
> ...


Io non appartengo a nessuna schiera sai,io solo sono una persona innamorato dell'amore,comunque l'hai difesa ancora!


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

*Ok*



geko ha detto:


> Scusate, forse in preda alla fretta mi sono espresso male: non intendevo dire che non ho più intenzione di scrivere e partecipare qui . . . sto leggendo delle cose veramente illuminanti, specialmente per me che non ne ho mai parlato con nessuno, eccetto una persona, e di questo vi ringrazio di cuore.
> Volevo dire che la storia è tutta qui e che farla passare per la stronza, la carnefice, non è la soluzione, non per uno come me. So cos'è l'odio e non si addice a questa circostanza, in questa storia l'odio non ci è mai entrato e non voglio che ci entri. Non voglio capri espiatori.
> 
> Andy, le persone che hanno più di un interruttore le invidio ma mica così tanto . . . io sono fiero dei sentimenti che riesco a provare, nonostante tutto. Vorrei non provarli ma sono contento di riuscirci, mi sento umano.



Ma povero angelo biondo caduto dal cielo ti sei preso gioco delle sue fragilita' portandotela a letto e non hai pensato a suo marito e al suo bambino sei egoista!
Un essere cosi' puro,biondo angelo,buono e bravo non merita questi inganni ;-(
L'amore che prova per te non merita questo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

blu


----------



## geko (26 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma povero angelo biondo caduto dal cielo ti sei preso gioco delle sue fragilita' portandotela a letto e non hai pensato a suo marito e al suo bambino sei egoista!
> Un essere cosi' puro,biondo angelo,buono e bravo non merita questi inganni ;-(
> L'amore che prova per te non merita questo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> blu


Hahaha! Mi fa piacere che tu la prenda così a cuore. Blu, che altro posso dirti? Magari un giorno la detesterò con ogni singola cellula del mio corpo e le augurerò il peggio, oggi non è così. 

ps: nessuno è biondo!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

*ahahahha*



geko ha detto:


> Hahaha! Mi fa piacere che tu la prenda così a cuore. Blu, che altro posso dirti? Magari un giorno la detesterò con ogni singola cellula del mio corpo e le augurerò il peggio, oggi non è così.
> 
> ps: nessuno è biondo!



No dai il peggio non è bello e neppure la rabbia,piu' semplicemente capirai cio' che voleva rubarti questo amore di plastica ;-)

E riprenderai il volo piu' libero.



ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> ps: nessuno è biondo!


A no ? E l'amico che dice allora ? Non è che è bionda e la vedi mora ?


Ahahah dai che scherzo he...



ciao da blu


----------



## geko (26 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A no ? E l'amico che dice allora ? Non è che è bionda e la vedi mora ?
> 
> 
> Ahahah dai che scherzo he...
> ...


Hahahaha, sei un mito! No, l'amico è lo stesso che diceva che tutte le ragazze che frequentavo erano delle sue copie (almeno secondo lui), così per fare una battuta ha detto 'Quindi quando uscirai con una bionda (visto che lei è mora) significa che l'avrai superata' , una scemata insomma.


----------



## MK (26 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Cara Flavia, io non so risponderti. Cosa intendi per amore? Io provo per lei tenerezza, affetto, stima, voglio il suo bene, vorrei poterle dare tutto quello di cui ha bisogno e farla sentire importante.
> 
> Ti rispondo sinceramente quando ti dico che questo è il massimo di sentimento che potrei provare per una donna, adesso e forse sempre.
> 
> E' una forma d'amore diversa ma è una forma sana d'amore. L'amore di quell'altro tipo invece non esiste e se c'è non è sano . . . io ne sono l'esempio.



Un giorno forse il suo matrimonio finirà. Un giorno suo figlio sarà grande e non avrà più così bisogno di lei. E tu sarai sposato con una donna per la quale provi tenerezza, affetto, stima ecc.ecc.? Amore sano e amore malato, l'amore è uno e basta. E' il contorno che si sceglie che fa la differenza.


----------



## geko (26 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Un giorno forse il suo matrimonio finirà. Un giorno suo figlio sarà grande e non avrà più così bisogno di lei. E tu sarai sposato con una donna per la quale provi tenerezza, affetto, stima ecc.ecc.? Amore sano e amore malato, l'amore è uno e basta. E' il contorno che si sceglie che fa la differenza.


Bah, sono d'accordo solo in parte. Il grande amore insuperabile blablabla lo lascio ai cartoni della Disney, io ci ho provato ad abbandonarmi del tutto ai sentimenti e non mi è andata bene. Preferisco una donna che mi dia sicurezza, affetto e stima all'amore travolgente e unico. E' un amore diverso ma comunque sincero. Ci vuole anche un po' di serenità mentale.
E poi non ho mai creduto nel matrimonio, per me il matrimonio finisce quando finisce quella che i Romani chiamavano 'affectio maritalis' o più semplicemente la volontà di stare insieme.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono sempre le donne che ti lanciano l'ok e ti fanno capire che puoi...
> 
> 
> Questo e' fico invece:
> ...


Scusami blu, ma questo in rosso è una cagata pazzesca...
Perchè loro possono fare quel a loro pare...
Ma se io NON voglio...
Fidati eh?

Come va quando si passa per una strada piena di prostitute e sei in auto da solo?
Cosa fanno loro?
Le malore per attirarti.
Mica ci vai per forza no?

Una donna può lanciare tutti i segnali che vuole...eh?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Conte mi sono espressa male, lo so che ogni volta che ti innamori è un'amore diverso, con diversi colori, profumi, sfaccettature.
> Intendevo dire invece che per la persona di cui mi sono innamorata ( e di cui sono ancora innamorata), ho provato un amore totale e basato su una fiducia cieca.
> Un amore da adolescente
> Ho chiuso gli occhi e mi sono buttata, anche se alla fine mi sono sfracellata al suolo. La mia paura ora che se mai mi accradrà di incontrare un'altra persona , il mio amore possa essere viziato dal mio vissuto.Fidati tenere sempre in tasca due soldi da bauco aiuta, così poi se uno è solo parole e niente fatti, sai che non ci devi investire niente. Ricorda a parole boni tutti.
> ...


Ok allora parliamo di porcate!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Scusate, forse in preda alla fretta mi sono espresso male: non intendevo dire che non ho più intenzione di scrivere e partecipare qui . . . sto leggendo delle cose veramente illuminanti, specialmente per me che non ne ho mai parlato con nessuno, eccetto una persona, e di questo vi ringrazio di cuore.
> Volevo dire che la storia non è tutta qui e che farla passare per la stronza, la carnefice, non è la soluzione, non per uno come me. So cos'è l'odio e non si addice a questa circostanza, in questa storia l'odio non ci è mai entrato e non voglio che ci entri. Non voglio capri espiatori.
> 
> Andy, le persone che hanno più di un interruttore le invidio ma mica così tanto . . . io sono fiero dei sentimenti che riesco a provare, nonostante tutto. Vorrei non provarli ma sono contento di riuscirci, mi sento umano.


Grandioso!
Ho una bella sensazione...
Tu puoi fare molto per questo forum.
Moltissimo.
:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## orchidea (26 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Non sei invadente. Non succederà credo, ovviamente non posso sapere come mi sentirò tra qualche tempo, non posso sapere chi incontrerò e perché, ma non c'è più niente che possa spingermi verso questo genere di rapporto, Orchidea. Ammesso che io riesca a tirarmi fuori da questa storia, ammesso di superarla veramente, credi davvero che ci si possa aprire così tanto con una persona per la seconda volta? Una persona a cui magari dovrei raccontare questa storia per permetterle di capire chi sono io? . . . mai.
> 
> Tu ce l'hai fatta?
> 
> ...


Ora la pensi cosi... non succederà mai più... lo dicevo pure io.. non vivràò più un amore cosi profondo, non starò più cosi bene.... ed invece mi è risuccesso, purtroppo come la seconda volta non ricambiata...
No non ne sono uscita e non so quando ne uscirò... non sono per il chiodo schiaccia chiodo, "lui" si....
trova una persona con cui sta bene e via.. ma invece per come sono io se sono innamorata prima che lo dimentico ci vuole.. poi nascono i paragoni.. etc etc e non va mai bene...
Sarà che io vivo di emozioni e la semplice serenità mi va stretta... 
sogno ancora l'amore romantico.. che ti svegli accanto alla persona che ami e ci si da il bacio del buon giorno si fa colazione insieme ci si fannno sorprese anche banali... etc etc....
E scusami.... se lo dico.. ma dire che stai con la tua ragazza perchè ti fa tenerezza non è carino.....
Anche io voglio il suo bene ma se lo è accanto ad un altra certo non ne sarei felice...
Non so se mi so spiegare..
Il tuo è un amore malato semplicemente perchè è dispare....
Lei è sposata....se non lo fosse se fosse stata "solo" fidanzata o se avesse lasciato il suo uomo.. e potevate amarvi alla luce del sole, sarebbe stato comunque un amore malato?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Bah, sono d'accordo solo in parte. Il grande amore insuperabile blablabla lo lascio ai cartoni della Disney, io ci ho provato ad abbandonarmi del tutto ai sentimenti e non mi è andata bene. Preferisco una donna che mi dia sicurezza, affetto e stima all'amore travolgente e unico. E' un amore diverso ma comunque sincero. Ci vuole anche un po' di serenità mentale.
> E poi non ho mai creduto nel matrimonio, per me il matrimonio finisce quando finisce quella che i Romani chiamavano 'affectio maritalis' o più semplicemente la volontà di stare insieme.


GRANDIOSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:up::up::up::up:


----------



## orchidea (26 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io quell'interruttore non lo ho.
> Molte persone ne hanno più di uno. Spengono l'interruttore generale e il giorno dopo è come se nulla fosse...


queste persone io le invidio.. come il mio capo..... dal non sai quanto ti ho amato.. a non mi sono mai innamorato di te vattene mi fai schifo e si cancella tutto.... e colpe non se ne sente... quando invece purtroppo persone come me si logoranno per i sensi di colpa....
A volte mi dico non voglio più innamorarmi.. ... di cicatrici ne ho tante sul mio corpo.. mesi di sofferenza fisica reale tangibie.. eppure ciò che mi fa più soffrire e per cui non esiste medicinale è una ferita profonda interna.....a volte sonno le cose che non si vedono che fanno piu male


----------



## geko (27 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> E scusami.... se lo dico.. ma dire che stai con la tua ragazza perchè ti fa tenerezza non è carino.....
> Anche io voglio il suo bene ma se lo è accanto ad un altra certo non ne sarei felice...
> Non so se mi so spiegare..
> Il tuo è un amore malato semplicemente perchè è dispare....
> Lei è sposata....se non lo fosse se fosse stata "solo" fidanzata o se avesse lasciato il suo uomo.. e potevate amarvi alla luce del sole, sarebbe stato comunque un amore malato?


Lo so Orchidea, i sensi di colpa li conosco bene infatti. Quello che so stasera, alle 0:35 è che se c'è qualcuno che mi fa sentire più tranquillo, qualcuno di possibile dico, quella è lei, magari se mi salvo dal baratro è anche grazie a lei.

Se LEI poi fosse stata libera, se fosse stata solo fidanzata, se avesse lasciato il suo uomo etc. etc. Sai, io continuo a pormi domande simili ogni secondo e ho delle risposte ad ognuna di queste domande ma è proprio perché continuo a pensarci che mi tormento . . . 




contepinceton ha detto:


> Grandioso!
> Ho una bella sensazione...
> Tu puoi fare molto per questo forum.
> Moltissimo.
> :up::up::up::up::up:


Oh Conte, guardati bene dallo scegliermi come 'adepto' , sai com'è . . . non vorrei finire per innamorarmi anche di te! :rotfl:

Scherzi a parte. Ma che me ne faccio di un capro espiatorio? Non sono abituato a pensare o nero o bianco, non sono abituato a vedere le donne come o sante o puttane. Io faccio il bilancio e ne esco (esco si fa per dire) con le ossa rotte e lo stesso credo valga per lei. Non si può tornare indietro, non si può trovare un accusato da portare in tribunale (ed in quel contesto vincerebbe lei a mani basse, ahimè).


----------



## lothar57 (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sto generalizzando...
> 
> Inizio chiaramente con un "ci sono donne" he he he odio generalizzare.
> 
> ...


Tristezza??assolutamente no,non hai capito niente amico.Ne riparliamo quando avrai 54 anni,sarai sposato da 24,e ti ti capita un''altra''donna''come la mia.Poi vediamo


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Lo so Orchidea, i sensi di colpa li conosco bene infatti. Quello che so stasera, alle 0:35 è che se c'è qualcuno che mi fa sentire più tranquillo, qualcuno di possibile dico, quella è lei, magari se mi salvo dal baratro è anche grazie a lei.
> 
> Se LEI poi fosse stata libera, se fosse stata solo fidanzata, se avesse lasciato il suo uomo etc. etc. Sai, io continuo a pormi domande simili ogni secondo e ho delle risposte ad ognuna di queste domande ma è proprio perché continuo a pensarci che mi tormento . . .
> 
> ...


Si...
Alla fine si è come due pugili che si sono massacrati il cuore a vicenda.
L'unica via è allontanarsi, perchè non arrivi il momento in cui si desidera che l'altro venga soppresso.

Non so sai lei...
Non lo so...
Ricordati che lei è sposata, ha un figlio...ecc.ecc..ecc...
Quello che ti ha concesso non è affatto poco...
Ma non può darti quel di più...
E che ne sai se qualora lo avessi se saresti davvero felice...


----------



## bastardo dentro (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Bah, sono d'accordo solo in parte. Il grande amore insuperabile blablabla lo lascio ai cartoni della Disney, io ci ho provato ad abbandonarmi del tutto ai sentimenti e non mi è andata bene. Preferisco una donna che mi dia sicurezza, affetto e stima all'amore travolgente e unico. E' un amore diverso ma comunque sincero. Ci vuole anche un po' di serenità mentale.
> E poi non ho mai creduto nel matrimonio, per me il matrimonio finisce quando finisce quella che i Romani chiamavano 'affectio maritalis' o più semplicemente la volontà di stare insieme.



capisco bene il tuo disagio, ho vissuto una storia simile ma ero sposato e con figli piccoli. del tutto non passa mai e il pensiero di "come sarebbe stato se..." ogni tanto torna, ma l'amore travolgente, unico, la complicità è qualcosa che ti costruisci tu giorno per giorno. il senso di colpa per aver tradito mi è servito da grande propellente per dare, dare dare ed ancora dare a mia moglie ai miei bimbi ed al mio matrimonio che, ora, dopo quasi vent'anni tra matrimonio e convivenza è ancora lì.... i ricordi bussano, ogni tanto forte, ma ho la forza di farli anche entrare, di salutarli e di vederli andare via, senza rimpianti, senza rimorsi. guardo gli occhi di mia moglie dei miei bambini e mi dico sempre, meno male che sia andata così.... in bocca al lupo....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Lo so Orchidea, i sensi di colpa li conosco bene infatti. Quello che so stasera, alle 0:35 è che se c'è qualcuno che mi fa sentire più tranquillo, qualcuno di possibile dico, quella è lei, magari se mi salvo dal baratro è anche grazie a lei.
> 
> Se LEI poi fosse stata libera, se fosse stata solo fidanzata, se avesse lasciato il suo uomo etc. etc. Sai, io continuo a pormi domande simili ogni secondo e ho delle risposte ad ognuna di queste domande ma è proprio perché continuo a pensarci che mi tormento . . .
> 
> ...


Ciao... ho letto quello che hai scritto e... mi sento di dirti una cosa. L'amore impossibile è quello che tormenta, è quello che non è mai diventato e avrebbe potuto essere, è quello che si continua sempre ad immaginare. Brutta cosa, perchè non ci permette di vivere ciò che è. Ha tinte molto forti l'amore impossibile, perchè è fatto solo del nostro immaginario... l'amore che si vive davvero invece è sfumato dalla quotidianità. L'abbandono ci ferisce perchè ce ne chiediamo il motivo, senza mai trovarlo, ci si sente solo inadeguati, deprivati dei nostri sogni e ci si dimentica di una cosa fondamentale: l'amore vero deve dare felicità, serenità, allegria anche, deve essere una cosa su cui poter costruire, non può essere una voragine che ci attrae e ci spaventa; il baratro, se c'è, l'abbiamo dentro di noi e da quello viene la sensazione di vuoto. Quello che sarebbe potuto essere... non è stato, non importa il motivo e farsi un sacco di domande non serve, ma se fosse stato, magari, non sarebbe stato così... no? Sarebbe potuta essere anche una delusione, non puoi saperlo perchè non è stato, aveva solo cominciato ad essere... Sai qual'è il pericolo che vedo io? Che per questo tormento ciò che invece potrebbe essere... non sarà. Non c'è l'interruttore, lo so, non ce ne sono di interruttori, però, ecco, potresti cercare di capire quando si è formato quel baratro, perchè, secondo me, un vuoto grande quanto quello che descrivi, ci può essere solo quando qualcosa che faceva parte davvero della nostra vita ci viene tolto.


----------



## geko (27 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so sai lei...
> Non lo so...
> Ricordati che lei è sposata, ha un figlio...ecc.ecc..ecc...
> Quello che ti ha concesso non è affatto poco...
> ...


Già . . . tutto così giusto.



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> i ricordi bussano, ogni tanto forte, ma ho la forza di farli anche entrare, di salutarli e di vederli andare via, senza rimpianti, senza rimorsi. guardo gli occhi di mia moglie dei miei bambini e mi dico sempre, meno male che sia andata così.... in bocca al lupo....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Grazie, i rimpianti non mi preoccupano perché io ho fatto veramente tutto quello che potevo, per qualcuno può essere considerato un gesto da folli e diranno 'ma scusa, sei giovane, chi te l'ha fatto fare ad investirci tanto tempo, tanta salute?'. Ripensandoci, l'unica cosa che non ho provato è un gesto come quello di quel film, adesso non ricordo il titolo, in cui lui corre sotto la pioggia, va da lei che è seduta al ristorante col marito e fregandosene bellamente della sua presenza le chiede di ballare e la porta via. Ecco, questo mi manca!  Ovviamente scherzo, le tue parole mi sono di conforto, grazie.




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> potresti cercare di capire quando si è formato quel baratro, perchè, secondo me, un vuoto grande quanto quello che descrivi, ci può essere solo quando qualcosa che faceva parte davvero della nostra vita ci viene tolto.


Ciao, questa è una domanda che non mi sono fatto. Forse mi è venuta a mancare, dopo averla conosciuta, quella sicurezza che avevo di poter gestire tutte le mie emozioni e di essere padrone dei miei pensieri. Tralasciando il fatto che ero molto giovane e le certezze che hai a quell'età vengono sempre meno, crescendo, quella era una cosa in cui credevo. Probabilmente anche oggi che posso sembrare sicuro e risoluto agli occhi di chi non mi vede dentro, una piccola parte di me è ancora convinta che lui sia di gran lunga un uomo migliore di me. Sciocco, no?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao... ho letto quello che hai scritto e... mi sento di dirti una cosa. L'amore impossibile è quello che tormenta, è quello che non è mai diventato e avrebbe potuto essere, è quello che si continua sempre ad immaginare. Brutta cosa, perchè non ci permette di vivere ciò che è. Ha tinte molto forti l'amore impossibile, perchè è fatto solo del nostro immaginario... l'amore che si vive davvero invece è sfumato dalla quotidianità. L'abbandono ci ferisce perchè ce ne chiediamo il motivo, senza mai trovarlo, ci si sente solo inadeguati, deprivati dei nostri sogni e ci si dimentica di una cosa fondamentale: l'amore vero deve dare felicità, serenità, allegria anche, deve essere una cosa su cui poter costruire, non può essere una voragine che ci attrae e ci spaventa; il baratro, se c'è, l'abbiamo dentro di noi e da quello viene la sensazione di vuoto. Quello che sarebbe potuto essere... non è stato, non importa il motivo e farsi un sacco di domande non serve, ma se fosse stato, magari, non sarebbe stato così... no? Sarebbe potuta essere anche una delusione, non puoi saperlo perchè non è stato, aveva solo cominciato ad essere... Sai qual'è il pericolo che vedo io? Che per questo tormento ciò che invece potrebbe essere... non sarà. Non c'è l'interruttore, lo so, non ce ne sono di interruttori, però, ecco, potresti cercare di capire quando si è formato quel baratro, perchè, secondo me, un vuoto grande quanto quello che descrivi, ci può essere solo quando qualcosa che faceva parte davvero della nostra vita ci viene tolto.


Si grazie Sbriciola...
Questo post mi ha fatto metabolizzare e accettare molte cose...
Fatto solo del nostro immaginario...
L'abbandono e il rifiuto ci ferisce...
QUello che sarebbe potuto essere...

Si è vero la storia non si fa con i futuri futuribili...

Ma perchè noi ricordiamo così bene chi ci ha ferito e dimentichiamo volentieri chi invece ha curato le nostre ferite?


----------



## Tubarao (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Probabilmente anche oggi che posso sembrare sicuro e risoluto agli occhi di chi non mi vede dentro, una piccola parte di me è ancora convinta che lui sia di gran lunga un uomo migliore di me. Sciocco, no?



Non migliore, ma diversamente funzionale alle esigenze della tipa.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Bah, sono d'accordo solo in parte. Il grande amore insuperabile blablabla lo lascio ai cartoni della Disney, io ci ho provato ad abbandonarmi del tutto ai sentimenti e non mi è andata bene. Preferisco una donna che mi dia sicurezza, affetto e stima all'amore travolgente e unico. E' un amore diverso ma comunque sincero. Ci vuole anche un po' di serenità mentale.
> E poi non ho mai creduto nel matrimonio, per me il matrimonio finisce quando finisce quella che i Romani chiamavano 'affectio maritalis' o più semplicemente la volontà di stare insieme.


Sbagliatissimo.
il matrimonio è una esperienza infernale se non c'è amore. L'affetto non è sufficiente.
Lascia la tua ragazza e le "professoresse", o finirai per fare la fine di moltidssimi che scrivono qui dentro: sposati da una vita senza amore, talmente tristi e frustrati da stare collegati pure la sera di Natale.
Leggi parecchi nick. Oltre al Pc non hanno nulla. E' questa la fine che vuooi fare?
Datti una possibilità, sei giovane.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sbagliatissimo.
> il matrimonio è una esperienza infernale se non c'è amore. L'affetto non è sufficiente.
> Lascia la tua ragazza e le "professoresse", o finirai per fare la fine di moltidssimi che scrivono qui dentro: sposati da una vita senza amore, talmente tristi e frustrati da stare collegati pure la sera di Natale.
> Leggi parecchi nick. Oltre al Pc non hanno nulla. E' questa la fine che vuooi fare?
> Datti una possibilità, sei giovane.


Mah...
In un matrimonio è più importante andare d'accordo che non volersi bene.
La convivenza non è roba da poco.
Vi è tutta un'arte di slalom, di dribbling...
Cosa c'entra essere tristi e frustrati con lo essere collegati pure la sera di Natale dio solo lo sa...
Mah...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si grazie Sbriciola...
> Questo post mi ha fatto metabolizzare e accettare molte cose...
> Fatto solo del nostro immaginario...
> L'abbandono e il rifiuto ci ferisce...
> ...


Ahhhh, perchè... perchè essere rifiutati è inaccettabile, perchè si immagina che il sogno si sarebbe realizzato se solo ci fosse stata data l'occasione... invece chi sta al nostro fianco a curarci le ferite, quello c'è, no? Non c'è nulla da immaginare ed anche un lieve imbarazzo nel ricordare.


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao Geko! 
Benvenuto 

ho appena finito di leggere tutti i post.... bè diciamo che ti hanno detto tutto quello che c'era da dire!

La tua storia è simile a quella di molti altri amanti che finiscono per innamorarsi della persona "sbagliata"; hai ragione quando dici che le colpe sono al 50%: tu eri consapevole di essere l'amante e lei sapeva che non tiu avrebbe dato di più di quello che ti ha dato.

l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è quello di staccarti da lei definitivamente: non rispondere al telefono, non vederla quando vai a trovare tua madre, non chiamarla nemmeno quando ti manca terribilmente! 

goditi quello che di bello ti offre ora la vita, hai una ragazza che ti vuole bene e che da quel che ho letto ti sta vicino e ti aiuta a superare i tuoi momenti no. Hai solo bisogno ti tempo per superare tutto.

in bocca al lupo
un abbraccio
Simy


ps. Zona del Disastro è un utente del forum che ha una storia simile alla tua ma è da un po che non scrive più


----------



## MK (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Lo so Orchidea, i sensi di colpa li conosco bene infatti. Quello che so stasera, alle 0:35 è che *se c'è qualcuno che mi fa sentire più tranquillo, qualcuno di possibile dico, quella è lei, magari se mi salvo dal baratro è anche grazie a lei.
> *
> Se LEI poi fosse stata libera, se fosse stata solo fidanzata, se avesse lasciato il suo uomo etc. etc. Sai, io continuo a pormi domande simili ogni secondo e ho delle risposte ad ognuna di queste domande ma è proprio perché continuo a pensarci che mi tormento . . .
> 
> ...


Sarebbe bello se la tua ragazza queste cose le sapesse. Invece non le sa vero Geko?


----------



## MK (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sbagliatissimo.
> il matrimonio è una esperienza infernale se non c'è amore. L'affetto non è sufficiente.
> Lascia la tua ragazza e le "professoresse", o finirai per fare la fine di moltidssimi che scrivono qui dentro: sposati da una vita senza amore, talmente tristi e frustrati da stare collegati pure la sera di Natale.
> Leggi parecchi nick. Oltre al Pc non hanno nulla. E' questa la fine che vuooi fare?
> *Datti una possibilità, sei giovane*.


Concordo. Non mi sembra ci sia questa grande felicità in chi si è accontentato. Poi mi metto nei panni della fidanzata, sto con te perchè così mi è più facile stare senza di lei. Inconcepibile per me.


----------



## geko (27 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sarebbe bello se la tua ragazza queste cose le sapesse. Invece non le sa vero Geko?





MK ha detto:


> Concordo. Non mi sembra ci sia questa grande felicità in chi si è accontentato. Poi mi metto nei panni della fidanzata, sto con te perchè così mi è più facile stare senza di lei. Inconcepibile per me.


Ciao MK, sapesse cosa? Dell'altra non sa nulla, sa che ho avuto una storia difficile e che sono scappato cambiando città principalmente. 

Poi sa chi sono, io non sono andato da lei a prometterle la luna, i mari, la storia infinita. I miei sensi di colpa sono dovuti al fatto che lei pensa che io sia così per natura, che non esprimo i miei sentimenti perché ho avuto delle esperienze difficili o per la mia situazione familiare, non lo so . . . Lei si dice 'Marco è fatto così' e non mi chiede più di quanto io sia in grado di darle. Forse anche lei è concreta come me, sai? Lei non viene da me a dirmi 'non posso vivere senza di te', noi stiamo insieme perché stiamo bene insieme. 

Magari sta con me perché secondo lei sono un 'uomo buono' . . . un po' come il marito, no?

Qualche post fa ti ho chiesto se una donna tradita vuole sapere del tradimento e tu mi hai dato la tua opinione basandoti sulla tua esperienza, io lo farei, io non ho escluso la possibilità di farlo nemmeno adesso.

Prima ho letto che il cuore deve battere il giusto, se batte troppo forte sei nei guai comunque . . . io non voglio di più di quello che ho con lei, né adesso né dopo, né con lei né con un'altra. Ad aprirti completamente perdi sempre, prima o poi.


----------



## MK (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Prima ho letto che il cuore deve battere il giusto, se batte troppo forte sei nei guai comunque . . . io non voglio di più di quello che ho con lei, né adesso né dopo, né con lei né con un'altra. Ad aprirti completamente perdi sempre, prima o poi.


Si dice sempre così quando una storia finisce. Poi però bisogna rimettersi in carreggiata e per me (che anche se non sembra sono molto concreta) accontentarsi non paga mai.


----------



## geko (27 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Si dice sempre così quando una storia finisce. Poi però bisogna rimettersi in carreggiata e per me (che anche se non sembra sono molto concreta) accontentarsi non paga mai.


Probabilmente hai ragione, io in questi 5 anni secondo te mi sono comportato così perché sono un tipo che 'si accontenta'? 

Ora però è il momento di farsi da parte, chiuderla fuori e chiudere fuori lei per me adesso significa anche chiudere fuori una certa sfera di emozioni, DEVO alzare lo scudo. Io leggo attentamente quello che viene scritto e tu stessa hai detto 'prima devi guarire', approfitto dunque della tua saggezza e ti chiedo: allora la medicina giusta, qual'è?


----------



## MK (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione, io in questi 5 anni secondo te mi sono comportato così perché sono un tipo che 'si accontenta'?
> 
> Ora però è il momento di farsi da parte, chiuderla fuori e chiudere fuori lei per me adesso significa anche chiudere fuori anche una certa sfera di emozioni, DEVO alzare lo scudo. Io leggo attentamente quello che viene scritto e tu stessa hai detto 'prima devi guarire', allora approfitto della tua saggezza e ti chiedo: allora la medicina giusta, qual'è?


Si guarisce passando attraverso la tempesta. Senza bastoni ai quali appoggiarsi. Poi forse da certe malattie non si guarisce mai. Però potresti riflettere sul perchè ti sei andato ad innamorare di una donna che sapevi non sarebbe mai diventata la tua compagna. E sul perchè un certo tipo di emozioni è stato attivato solo con lei e con nessun'altra.


----------



## geko (27 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Si guarisce passando attraverso la tempesta. Senza bastoni ai quali appoggiarsi. Poi forse da certe malattie non si guarisce mai. Però potresti riflettere sul perchè ti sei andato ad innamorare di una donna che sapevi non sarebbe mai diventata la tua compagna. E sul perchè un certo tipo di emozioni è stato attivato solo con lei e con nessun'altra.


Touché. Appena lo scopro te lo dico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Si guarisce passando attraverso la tempesta. Senza bastoni ai quali appoggiarsi. Poi forse da certe malattie non si guarisce mai. Però potresti riflettere sul perchè ti sei andato ad innamorare di una donna che sapevi non sarebbe mai diventata la tua compagna. E sul perchè un certo tipo di emozioni è stato attivato solo con lei e con nessun'altra.


Quoto: sono due domande a cui dare una risposta è fondamentale... e non è detto che la risposta giusta sia quella più semplice.


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Però potresti riflettere sul perchè ti sei andato ad innamorare di una donna che sapevi non sarebbe mai diventata la tua compagna. E sul perchè un certo tipo di emozioni è stato attivato solo con lei e con nessun'altra.


A questo non c'è risposta.
E' inutile pensarci, che risposta ci potrà mai essere?
Quando ci si innamora è perchè in quel momento ti piace lei, e la vita intorno a te acquisisce una colorazione meravigliosa.
Chiedersi il perchè equivale a razionalizzare qualcosa che non può essere razionalizzato, se non a livello molecolare (una questione di chimica).
Perchè con lei, e non con un'altra? Perchè non mi innamoro a comando? Perchè non mi innamoro di tutte?
Perchè non lo decido io, ma quel sentimento mi cade addosso inaspettato?

Anzi, mi preoccupa. Voi vi chiedete perchè e trovate la risposta?
O diventa poi un'autoconvinzione che non è andata bene, perchè c'era un motivo? Solo perchè non è andata bene?


----------



## MK (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Touché. Appena lo scopro te lo dico.


Geko ci sto provando pure io, a darmi delle risposte, non so se arriveranno ma sto bene attenta a non cercare qualcuno che possa alleviare le mie pene. Perchè poi non appena ti riprendi, fai i confronti, e ti incasini ancora di più la vita. Non devi rendere conto solo a te stesso ma anche agli altri che credono di avere a che fare con una persona che invece sta da un'altra parte.


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Le risposte le dà il tempo, sbiadendo il ricordo (ma non cancellandolo).
Non esistono altre risposte. E' un affannarsi inutile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A questo non c'è risposta.
> E' inutile pensarci, che risposta ci potrà mai essere?
> Quando ci si innamora è perchè in quel momento ti piace lei, e la vita intorno a te acquisisce una colorazione meravigliosa.
> Chiedersi il perchè equivale a razionalizzare qualcosa che non può essere razionalizzato, se non a livello molecolare (una questione di chimica).
> ...


Perchè certe persone quando hanno una storia che finisce male riescono ad andare avanti senza venirne cambiati ed altre no? Perchè certe persone hanno SOLO storie che finiscono male o nelle quali soffrono? Credi davvero che sia fortuna/sfortuna, una diversa sensibilità, diversa capacità di provare vero amore? Oppure è qualcosa di diverso, una fragilità che c'era a priori?


----------



## MK (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A questo non c'è risposta.
> E' inutile pensarci, che risposta ci potrà mai essere?
> Quando ci si innamora è perchè in quel momento ti piace lei, e la vita intorno a te acquisisce una colorazione meravigliosa.
> Chiedersi il perchè equivale a razionalizzare qualcosa che non può essere razionalizzato, se non a livello molecolare (una questione di chimica).
> ...


Per te Andy il motivo sta nell'altra persona. Io mi chiedo invece quanto di mio c'è se mi innamoro delle persone sbagliate. Ogni persona che incontriamo porta uno specchio nel quale ci riflettiamo. Tutto sta nella nostra capacità di vedere.


----------



## Sole (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia di 'zona del disastro', suppongo sia un film . . . ad ogni modo il titolo non promette nulla di buono. Auguri anche a te, Sole. Nickname impegnativo.
> 
> Edit: San Google dice che "La zona del disastro" è un libro di fantascienza, perdona la mia ignoranza.


Zona del disastro è anche un utente del forum, innamorato perso da anni di una donna sposata che non vuole lasciare il marito ma non riesce a staccarsi da lui... e lui, a fasi alterne, vive questo amore intensissimo e disperato. Se fosse un film, il suo, sarebbe decisamente un film drammatico 

Per quanto riguarda il mio nick... ha una sua storia. Talmente finita, talmente lontana adesso che ho pensato più volte di cambiarlo. Ma non saprei come sostituirlo, perciò resta così.


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Va bene. Ma da quello che ho capito cercate ancora risposte.
Trovate?

Sbriciolata: non sono una persona fragile, ma forse ti piace affermarlo vedendo la mia difficoltà in questo momento, dando molto più peso ai tuoi pensieri.

Mettiamola così: sono stato sfortunato ad incontrare certe persone, forse più di te.

Sbriciolata, parliamone quando una storia* ti fa perdere anche il lavoro*. Quando sei davvero così convinta in una persona, che metti in gioco tutto.

Ho sbagliato, no? Ma a cosa, a fidarmi? Non devo più fidarmi di nessuno come fai tu? O hai avuto solo la fortuna di trovarti in una situazione riparabile? Perchè è facile poi parlarne...

Ricordati, metti anche il lavoro. Perchè? Per amore.


----------



## Sole (27 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Per te Andy il motivo sta nell'altra persona. Io mi chiedo invece quanto di mio c'è se mi innamoro delle persone sbagliate. Ogni persona che incontriamo porta uno specchio nel quale ci riflettiamo. Tutto sta nella nostra capacità di vedere.


Sono decisamente d'accordo con MK.

Io, ad esempio, mi prendo delle sbandate paurose per uomini che sono eterni peter pan, che hanno qualcosa di molto infantile. Eppure sono una persona che, di solito, cerca di tenere i piedi ben piantati per terra (anche perchè so che, nel momento in cui prendo il volo, difficilmente riesco a fermarmi...).

Ci ho ragionato su tante volte, anche con la mia psicologa. Ma non sono arrivata a una spiegazione che mi soddisfi pienamente. Mah.


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono decisamente d'accordo con MK.
> 
> Io, ad esempio, mi prendo delle sbandate paurose per uomini che sono eterni peter pan, che hanno qualcosa di molto infantile. Eppure sono una persona che, di solito, cerca di tenere i piedi ben piantati per terra (anche perchè so che, nel momento in cui prendo il volo, difficilmente riesco a fermarmi...).
> 
> Ci ho ragionato su tante volte, anche con la mia psicologa. Ma non sono arrivata a una spiegazione che mi soddisfi pienamente. Mah.


Perchè non esiste risposta


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> In un matrimonio è più importante andare d'accordo che non volersi bene.
> La convivenza non è roba da poco.
> Vi è tutta un'arte di slalom, di dribbling...
> ...


Il matrimonio non è una società, è l'unione di due persone che si devono amore, passione, rispetto, sostegno ecc ecc. Nel matrimonio ci sta tutto: sesso, incazzature (tradimenti, può capitare), progettualità, figli,condivisione di bene e male. Il matrimonio è una grande fregatura se non c'è pure l'amore. Se non ce lo hai, te lo cerchi altrove.
Perchè tanti uomini o anche donne) cercano calore fuori casa? Perche dentro l'ambito familiare non ne hanno!!!
Conosco donne che trattano i mariti alla stregua di soprammobili, e uomini che da parte loro trattano le mogli come domestiche e tate per bambini : tali comportamenti sono a mio avviso più gravi di un tradimento sessuale (di cui sono l'anticamera).
Se tua moglie pure la sera di Natale pensa a tutto fuorchè a te,i tuoi figli ormai sono cresciuti, i parenti si fanno i caxxi loro, ti rimane il calore umano di quattro sconosciuti su internet. Se si arriva a questo punto, ci si deve domandare se quel che abbiamo è quello che vogliamo, se il vuoto che abbiamo dentro non debba essere riempito. Quasi sempre meritiamo di più di cio di cui ci accontentiamo. 
E provate a dire che non è vero...


----------



## MK (27 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono decisamente d'accordo con MK.
> 
> Io, ad esempio, mi prendo delle sbandate paurose per uomini che sono eterni peter pan, che hanno qualcosa di molto infantile. Eppure sono una persona che, di solito, cerca di tenere i piedi ben piantati per terra (anche perchè so che, nel momento in cui prendo il volo, difficilmente riesco a fermarmi...).
> 
> Ci ho ragionato su tante volte, anche con la mia psicologa. Ma non sono arrivata a una spiegazione che mi soddisfi pienamente. Mah.


Uomini molto affascinanti, orgogliosi del proprio status sociale, apparentemente molto sicuri e protettivi, al limite del possesso, che poi si rivelano molto fragili e femminili e aspettano che sia io a prendere in mano la situazione. Com'era mio padre. E visto che ultimamente mi prendo cotte per persone impossibili sto bene attenta a non andare oltre il pensiero di. Perchè se la storia è impossibile dall'inizio significa che non sono ancora pronta.


----------



## geko (27 Dicembre 2011)

Vera la cosa delle persone-specchio. Ma onestamente credete davvero che sia tutto qui? C'è sempre una ragione pregressa? Non so se crederci. Io in questa donna non ci ho rivisto qualcosa o qualcuno che mi è mancato, nessuno dei due ha deciso preventivamente di innamorarsi. Io pensavo sempre a lei, la mia era una sana voglia di passare del tempo con una persona che più scoprivo e più mi piaceva. 

Non c'è stato nessun incantesimo gente, non c'è nessuna maledizione che ci perseguita e ci porta ad innamorarci delle persone sbagliate, *Sole *(a me piace moltissimo il tuo nick). 

Non ho nulla con le donne più grandi di me né qualche forza nascosta che mi spinge verso di loro, ho avuto storie con donne più mature e più immature. 

Forse la soluzione più giusta sarebbe prendere atto del fatto che ci si innamora e basta. Del resto siete voi le prime a dire che l'amore non è razionalità o 'accontentarsi', ecco, vedetela come una cosa del tutto irrazionale allora, anche nelle motivazioni.


----------



## Sole (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè non esiste risposta


Ho delle ipotesi però. Le sto valutando. Per la modica cifra di 50 euro a settimana


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè non esiste risposta


Non importa trovare una risposta. L'importante è uscire da quel circuito vizioso per cui ti perdi dietro a chi ti renderà sempre infelice.
La vita è un labirinto: l'importante è trovare l'uscita. E a forza di tentativi, senza arrendersi, senza accontentarsi(dice bene MK). la si trova.


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Vera la cosa delle persone-specchio. Ma onestamente credete davvero che sia tutto qui? C'è sempre una ragione pregressa? Non so se crederci. Io in questa donna non ci ho rivisto qualcosa o qualcuno che mi è mancato, nessuno dei due ha deciso preventivamente di innamorarsi. Io pensavo sempre a lei, la mia era una sana voglia di passare del tempo con una persona che più scoprivo e più mi piaceva.
> 
> Non c'è stato nessun incantesimo gente, non c'è nessuna maledizione che ci perseguita e ci porta ad innamorarci delle persone sbagliate, *Sole *(a me piace moltissimo il tuo nick).
> 
> ...



Appunto, tu si che hai capito.


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non importa trovare una risposta. L'importante è uscire da quel circuito vizioso per cui ti perdi dietro a chi ti renderà sempre infelice.
> La vita è un labirinto: l'importante è trovare l'uscita. E a forza di tentativi, senza arrendersi, senza accontentarsi(dice bene MK). la si trova.


Appunto, non c'è risposta.
Ma trovare la via di uscita.
Ma all'inizio ti puoi accontantare, perchè non abbiamo il diritto di avere.
Come abbiamo avuto il diritto di soffrire.
Dopo una guerra un paese esce con le ossa rotte, e deve ricostruire, accontentandosi.
Non può vivere nel subito sugli ideali.
Per arrivarci devi fare un percorso, ma non su ciò che gira solo nella tua testa, ma anche guardando quello che abbiamo davanti, cosa può essere sfruttato per uscirne.
Dopo una storia andata a male, non si può pensare: non mi accontento, il mio principe azzurro arriverà, altrimenti amen, sto solo. Che solo rimarrai.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Appunto, non c'è risposta.
> Ma trovare la via di uscita.
> Ma all'inizio ti puoi accontantare, perchè non abbiamo il diritto di avere.
> Come abbiamo avuto il diritto di soffrire.
> ...


Meglio solo che con la persona sbagliata. Fidati. Non si può rimanere con qualcuno solo perchè è una persona per bene. Non basta.
Non è giusto per nessuno.
Tra le altre cose, il motivo per cui Geko non riesce a dimenticare il suo primo amore impossibile, è in gran parte insito nel fatto che fa continui paragoni tra la sua amante e la sua nuova ragazza, brava paziente, premurosa quanto vuoi. Ma non ci si innamora sol quello. Non si ama qualcuno per chè si decide a tavolino che è bene così. L'amore non è razionale. Se così fosse, Geko non sarebbe attanagliato dai dubbi e dai sensi di colpa.
Se lascia la ragazza, e si rende libero, forse vedrà ciò che ora non vede, e magari capisce cosa vuole.
In genere accade così. Fidatevi.


----------



## Sole (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se lascia la ragazza, e si rende libero, forse vedrà ciò che ora non vede, e magari capisce cosa vuole.
> In genere accade così. Fidatevi.


Perchè lasciare la ragazza? Può essere che, una volta passato l'innamoramento per l'altra, trovi in questa ragazza ciò che davvero può renderlo felice. Magari un sentimento meno prorompente, qualcosa di più sereno e gratificante. Ma comunque qualcosa di vero.

Sarò banale, ma anche l'idea di non poter avere qualcuno rende tutto più intenso ed emozionante. Mentre, al contrario, sapere che una persona è lì per noi e ci sarà sempre, la rende decisamente meno intrigante. Se Geko avesse la possibilità di stare con la sua amante, di dividere con lei la sua vita nei prossimi trent'anni, di certo smetterebbe di amarla in questo modo folle e irrazionale. Il suo sentimento acquisirebbe una dimensione molto più realistica.

La realtà è che i sentimenti hanno un inizio e una fine. Tutti. Posso trasformarsi, cambiare in qualcosa di altrettanto profondo, ma difficilmente resteranno così, immobili nel tempo.

La ragazza di Geko rappresenta per lui un tipo di amore forse più tranquillo, ma altrettanto essenziale. Io aspetterei prima di buttarlo alle ortiche. Perchè dall'altra parte c'è senz'altro passione... ma forse è quel genere di passione effimera che, forse, non resisterebbe alla prova della realtà.


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Meglio solo che con la persona sbagliata. Fidati. Non si può rimanere con qualcuno solo perchè è una persona per bene. Non basta.
> Non è giusto per nessuno.
> Tra le altre cose, il motivo per cui Geko non riesce a dimenticare il suo primo amore impossibile, è in gran parte insito nel fatto che fa continui paragoni tra la sua amante e la sua nuova ragazza, brava paziente, premurosa quanto vuoi. Ma non ci si innamora sol quello. Non si ama qualcuno per chè si decide a tavolino che è bene così. L'amore non è razionale. Se così fosse, Geko non sarebbe attanagliato dai dubbi e dai sensi di colpa.
> Se lascia la ragazza, e si rende libero, forse vedrà ciò che ora non vede, e magari capisce cosa vuole.
> In genere accade così. Fidatevi.



Tu hai perfettamente ragione, ma io mi immedesimo in quei momenti.
Quando senti di stare affogando a volte ti aggrappi a tutto. Poi ti rendi conto che hai sbagliato. Ma sbagliato su cosa? A mente fredda. Ma in quel momento è difficile ragionare.
A me è successo una cosa simile.
Io amavo follemente una ragazza, con cui volevo costruire qualcosa di importante, soprattutto dopo che lei stessa volle entrare in famiglia e arrivammo con l'anello di fidanzamento al dito.
Poi mi lasciò.
Stetti malissimo, pensavo solo a lei.
Per uscirne, perchè era insopportabile, cercai altro.
Conobbi una ragazza meravigliosa, che mi voleva bene, e con cui mi fidanzai e ci sono stato 6mesi. E lei mi piaceva e tanto. Tantissimo. Ma il sentimento profondo era ancora legato all'altra. Quando quest'ultima mi ricercò, io esitai, tanto che ne parlai con la mia nuova fidanzata. E le dissi che ero confuso, e io le dissi che volevo stare da solo e che era meglio per entrambi.
Sono stato egoista, ma anche sincero.
A distanza di tempo mi sono reso conto del mio errore, che è stato quello di essermi fossilizzato su una persona che non meritava. Magari nel periodo seguente con la mia nuova ragazza ero ingiusto, ma mi sono anche accorto, che per me era stata la cosa migliore, e che forse oggi lei sarebbe ancora al mio fianco.
Quello che dico: inutile pensare di stare fregando un'altra persona, perchè forse è proprio quello che ci vuole per stare meglio.
Ed io stavo meglio, ma non me ne rendevo conto, perchè fui uno stupido. Rimanere solo per un periodo, per cosa poi? Che se lei ritorna, tu possa dirle che hai aspettato?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

è una ragazza, non un'appartamento. Sto in un appartamento finchè non ne trovo un altro.
Se sto con una persona, ci sto perchè la amo, non perchè nel frattempo non so cosa fare.
Ma come la trova la donna giusta se continua a pensare e a frequentare le donne sbagliate? La prima è sposata e vuole rimanere tale, la seconda è tanto brava e paziente, ma non ne è innamorato...non vedo la necessità di stare per forza in coppia.

E poi, quella ragazza, non ha forse il diritto ad essere amata senza remore?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Tu hai perfettamente ragione, ma io mi immedesimo in quei momenti.
> Quando senti di stare affogando a volte ti aggrappi a tutto. Poi ti rendi conto che hai sbagliato. Ma sbagliato su cosa? A mente fredda. Ma in quel momento è difficile ragionare.
> A me è successo una cosa simile.
> Io amavo follemente una ragazza, con cui volevo costruire qualcosa di importante, soprattutto dopo che lei stessa volle entrare in famiglia e arrivammo con l'anello di fidanzamento al dito.
> ...


Hai fatto bene ad essere sincero.
Sei stato onesto e coraggioso.
 E poi, non avrai mica 90 anni?
Meglio passare di storia in storia, senza illudere nessuno però, piuttosto che una storia seria ed impegnata quando non si è sicuri di sè.


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene ad essere sincero.
> Sei stato onesto e coraggioso.
> E poi, non avrai mica 90 anni?
> Meglio passare di storia in storia, senza illudere nessuno però, piuttosto che una storia seria ed impegnata quando non si è sicuri di sè.


Il mio errore è stato: poteva essere invece la donna giusta.
E non: ho fatto male a cercare subito altro.
Perchè in quel momento avevo la vista annebbiata.

Per questo, a volte, quello che sembra egoismo, invece potrebbe rivelarsi una nuova strada.
Perchè non darne una possibilità?


----------



## Sole (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E poi, quella ragazza, non ha forse il diritto ad essere amata senza remore?


Quella ragazza non è incapace di intendere e di volere. Saprà lei il modo in cui Geko la ama e sarà in grado di valutare se questo amore è ciò di cui lei ha bisogno.

Io penso che se stanno insieme è perchè, evidentemente, vogliono che sia così. Entrambi.

Io non credo molto nella storia della vittima e del carnefice sai. Penso che ciascuno di noi sia perfettamente in grado, se lo vuole davvero, di percepire i veri sentimenti di chi ci sta accanto.


----------



## geko (27 Dicembre 2011)

Io non sono sempre stato con la nuova ragazza eh, lei è arrivata solo dopo, quando la rottura con l'altra c'era già stata da un pezzo. Il punto è che il cambiamento non c'è stato. 

Ho deciso di intraprendere la storia con lei non perché mi sentissi solo, ma perché sentivo che c'era del buono nel nostro rapporto e che mi stavo affezionando per la prima volta, io ho visto una speranza in lei, e siccome fa parte della mia natura ho deciso di rispettarla e di evitare LEI, nonostante i sentimenti fossero rimasti immutati negli anni. 

Da quando sto stabilmente con la mia compagna sono andato a letto con l'altra 'solo' questa volta . . . e mi sono accorto di essere felice, in lei io ritrovo sempre me stesso, un me stesso che mi piace, che non ha paura di mostrare quello che prova e che ha voglia di vivere. Il discorso è questo: io non sto mettendo in discussione la mia relazione con la Prof, so quello che c'è e c'è stato tra di noi e sto cercando di superarlo perché è sbagliato a priori, io sto mettendo in discussione la storia con la mia ragazza perché non ho fiducia nella possibilità di riuscire a farmela passare mai.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> non ho fiducia nella possibilità di riuscire a farmela passare mai.



Usa la Forza.....mio giovane Padawan


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il mio errore è stato: poteva essere invece la donna giusta.
> E non: ho fatto male a cercare subito altro.
> Perchè in quel momento avevo la vista annebbiata.
> 
> ...


Hai fatto quello che sentivi. Per la mia esperienza non hai sbagliato.
Se hai lasciato la ragazza di allora, è perchè non la volevi. Punto. Si ha il diritto di non volere qualcuno, e non si può tenere l'animo in stand by aspettando che colei che non ci piace abbastanza, poi per assuefazione ci sembri l'unica persona da poter frequentare.
Poi, se..se...se... se una cosa non accade, non accade. E si passa ad altro.
Ne avrai di possibilità.


----------



## Sole (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Il discorso è questo: io non sto mettendo in discussione la mia relazione con la Prof, so quello che c'è e c'è stato tra di noi e sto cercando di superarlo perché è sbagliato a priori, io sto mettendo in discussione la storia con la mia ragazza perché *non ho fiducia nella possibilità di riuscire a farmela passare mai*.


Ma scherzi?

Ti passa eccome!

Basta tagliare in modo netto e risoluto ogni contatto, virtuale o reale.

Anche se c'è gente che riesce a 'guarire' perfino avendo sotto gli occhi l'amante ogni giorno... abbi fiducia in te


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Quella ragazza non è incapace di intendere e di volere. Saprà lei il modo in cui Geko la ama e sarà in grado di valutare se questo amore è ciò di cui lei ha bisogno.
> 
> Io penso che se stanno insieme è perchè, evidentemente, vogliono che sia così. Entrambi.
> 
> Io non credo molto nella storia della vittima e del carnefice sai. Penso che ciascuno di noi sia perfettamente in grado, se lo vuole davvero, di percepire i veri sentimenti di chi ci sta accanto.


Quella ragazza è capace di intendere e di volere, ma non conosce realmente l'uomo che le sta a fianco.
Non è vero che si capiscono perfettamente i sentimenti di chi ci è accanto. Sapessi per quanti anni si può vivere non dico nella menzogna, ma nell'equivoco, nel non detto. Ci si rende conto di essere distanti anni luce senza neanche ricordarsi che in realtà non si è mai stati vicini.


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quella ragazza è capace di intendere e di volere, ma non conosce realmente l'uomo che le sta a fianco.
> Non è vero che si capiscono perfettamente i sentimenti di chi ci è accanto. Sapessi per quanti anni si può vivere non dico nella menzogna, ma nell'equivoco, nel non detto. Ci si rende conto di essere distanti anni luce senza neanche ricordarsi che in realtà non si è mai stati vicini.


Vero.


----------



## geko (27 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Usa la Forza.....mio giovane Padawan


Si sa com'è andata a finire! :mrgreen:



Sole ha detto:


> Ma scherzi?
> 
> Ti passa eccome!
> 
> ...


Si, ma per carità, qui il discorso si è spostato su un altro punto. Si sostiene che io debba chiudere con la mia compagna perché, me tapino, non provo per lei quello che provo per l'altra. 

Ma io, non solo so che questo non sarà possibile ma non permetterò nemmeno che più accada, perché voglio questo e nient'altro, in un mondo ideale le darei tutto, sarei l'uomo perfetto, ma non voglio più che una donna penetri così a fondo la mia testa e il mio cuore, è così sbagliato? Difendersi, dico.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Vero.


Lo so che è vero. L'ho provato. Per fortuna ho avuto la possibilità di resettare la mia esistenza, essendo molto giovane. Ma mi ha detto bene.
E posso dire con certezza, almeno in base alla mia esperienza, che se si ha anche un solo dubbio sulla persona che ci sta accanto, è meglio troncare subito. Farlo dopo un matrimonio o una convivenza, dei figli, spesso non solo è difficile, ma anche impossibile.


----------



## Sole (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quella ragazza è capace di intendere e di volere, ma non conosce realmente l'uomo che le sta a fianco.
> Non è vero che si capiscono perfettamente i sentimenti di chi ci è accanto. Sapessi per quanti anni si può vivere non dico nella menzogna, ma nell'equivoco, nel non detto. Ci si rende conto di essere distanti anni luce senza neanche ricordarsi che in realtà non si è mai stati vicini.


Parli con una donna che è stata tradita per anni dal marito. Che pensava al marito come all'uomo più onesto del mondo. Che lo adorava dandogli tutta se stessa.

Eppure quello che ho imparato dalla mia storia è che, se non ho visto è perchè non ho voluto vedere. Ci ho messo un po' a capirlo e mi è costato un bel po' in termini di consapevolezza e autocritica. Oltre ai soliti 50 euro alla settimana 

Perciò ribadisco ciò che ho detto prima.


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ma io, non solo so che questo non sarà possibile ma non permetterò nemmeno che più accada, perché voglio questo e nient'altro, in un mondo ideale le darei tutto, sarei l'uomo perfetto, ma non voglio più che una donna penetri così a fondo la mia testa e il mio cuore, è così sbagliato? Difendersi, dico.


Non mollare nulla. 
Ora è lei parte della tua vita, non l'altra.
E se ci stai bene, difendi ciò che ora senti tuo.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Si sa com'è andata a finire! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo me è sbagliato. Ma è un'opinione.


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Parli con una donna che è stata tradita per anni dal marito. Che pensava al marito come all'uomo più onesto del mondo. Che lo adorava dandogli tutta se stessa.
> 
> Eppure quello che ho imparato dalla mia storia è che, se non ho visto, è perchè non ho voluto vedere. Ci ho messo un po' a capirlo e mi è costato un bel po' in termini di consapevolezza e autocritica. Oltre ai soliti 50 euro alla settimana
> 
> Perciò ribadisco ciò che ho detto prima.


Non sono d'accordo.
Tu parli di te, ma non generalizzi.
Invece quando si ragiona bisogna tenere conte delle sfaccettature.


----------



## Sole (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Tu parli di te, ma non generalizzi.
> Invece quando si ragiona bisogna tenere conte delle sfaccettature.


Io parlo di me, certo, ed è per questo che sono certa di ciò che dico. Perchè ho sperimentato e lavorato molto per capire quello che ho capito.

Certo, molto più facile piangersi addosso. Dire a se stessi che si è stati vittime al 100%, in balia di perfidi approfittatori che ci hanno tolto la fiducia nel mondo.
Ma proprio perchè ci sono tante sfaccettature, come dici tu stesso, non è così che funziona.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Parli con una donna che è stata tradita per anni dal marito. Che pensava al marito come all'uomo più onesto del mondo. Che lo adorava dandogli tutta se stessa.
> 
> Eppure quello che ho imparato dalla mia storia è che, se non ho visto è perchè non ho voluto vedere. Ci ho messo un po' a capirlo e mi è costato un bel po' in termini di consapevolezza e autocritica. Oltre ai soliti 50 euro alla settimana
> 
> Perciò ribadisco ciò che ho detto prima.


Non parlavo di tradimento. Non è detto che ti ti tradisce non ti ami. Lo so, è duro da mandar giù...
Ma se tra due persone c'è una reale comunanza, vicinanza e passione, neanche un tradimento spezza la coppia. Al contrario si può essere fedeli l'uno all'altra, ma non sentirsi ugualmente indispensabili a vicenda. Forse non mi spiego bene.


----------



## Sole (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non parlavo di tradimento. Non è detto che ti ti tradisce non ti ami. Lo so, è duro da mandar giù...
> Ma se tra due persone c'è una reale comunanza, vicinanza e passione, neanche un tradimento spezza la coppia. Al contrario si può essere fedeli l'uno all'altra, ma non sentirsi ugualmente indispensabili a vicenda. Forse non mi spiego bene.


Ma come si fa a sentirsi amati da una persona che non ci ama?

Per me è volersela raccontare.

Io con mio marito sono dolce, disponibile, faccio sesso con grande piacere, sono allegra... eppure lui lo sente che non lo amo fino in fondo. Lo sente che c'è una parte di me che non gli appartiene più. E sente ogni singolo uomo che entra ed esce dalla mia vita, anche se non sa dargli un nome o un volto.


----------



## Sole (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> ma non voglio più che una donna penetri così a fondo la mia testa e il mio cuore, *è così sbagliato? Difendersi, dico*.


Per me non lo è.

Certo, è molto romantico perdersi totalmente nell'altro. Sono tante emozioni impagabili.

Ma il rovescio della medaglia sono la sofferenza, il vuoto, l'incapacità di godersi pienamente la vita.

Nessuno può biasimarti se scegli di restare coi piedi per terra.


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io parlo di me, certo, ed è per questo che sono certa di ciò che dico. Perchè ho sperimentato e lavorato molto per capire quello che ho capito.
> 
> Certo, molto più facile piangersi addosso. Dire a se stessi che si è stati vittime al 100%, in balia di perfidi approfittatori che ci hanno tolto la fiducia nel mondo.
> Ma proprio perchè ci sono tante sfaccettature, come dici tu stesso, non è così che funziona.


Io sono stato vittima più volte. Ad un certo punto avevo segnali, ma non li ascoltavo... e poi mi sono pianto addosso.
Nel contempo una volta sono stato dall'altra parte. Per 6 mesi io stavo bene con lei e ti assicuro che lei non lo capiva che io pensavo all'altra.
Proprio perchè stavo bene.
Poi quando mi ricercò... mi ricordo benissimo, una notte in macchina, mi appoggiai con la testa sul finestrino e guardai le stelle, con la mente che vagava: mi ha cercato. Perchè? Potrebbe essere diverso ora? Ma io dovrei accettare? Perchè, sto così bene ora?
E tutte queste domande.
Lei mi vide assente, tutta la serata e alla fine mi chiese: oggi ti vedo strano, pensoso. Stai pensando ad una ragazza?
E le dissi tutto.
Fino a quel momento lei non sapeva.
Da questo punto di vista era mia vittima, anche se non lo era davvero, perchè in effetti non lo era, nei fatti. Eppure, io per poco ho fatto fessa una persona, che non aveva capito.
In un matrimonio è molto più semplice. Ce l'hai al fianco anche la notte, sul letto.
Ed è più semplice recuperare: sì, si supera una scoglio durissimo, ma a volte l'appiglio si trova.
Fa male, ma si trova.
Quando non c'è questo legame, un sentimento anche più forte (perchè l'amore col tempo scema), quando ingannato fa ancora più male, perchè sai che non ci sono più appigli.
Era un gioco.


----------



## Simy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> *Ma come si fa a sentirsi amati da una persona che non ci ama?
> 
> Per me è volersela raccontare.
> 
> *Io con mio marito sono dolce, disponibile, faccio sesso con grande piacere, sono allegra... eppure lui lo sente che non lo amo fino in fondo. Lo sente che c'è una parte di me che non gli appartiene più. E sente ogni singolo uomo che entra ed esce dalla mia vita, anche se non sa dargli un nome o un volto.


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a sentirsi amati da una persona che non ci ama?
> 
> Per me è volersela raccontare.
> 
> Io con mio marito sono dolce, disponibile, faccio sesso con grande piacere, sono allegra... eppure lui lo sente che non lo amo fino in fondo. Lo sente che c'è una parte di me che non gli appartiene più. E sente ogni singolo uomo che entra ed esce dalla mia vita, anche se non sa dargli un nome o un volto.


Scusa..credo di non aver capito..tu tradisci abitualmente tuo marito, o è il contrario..
E comunque, se non lo ami, c'è una qualche ragione per cui continui il matrimonio?
Mi dispiace, ma non conoscendo la tua storia, mi sfugge il senso di ciò che dici, per cui è probabile che rispondo mele con pere.


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa..credo di non aver capito..tu tradisci abitualmente tuo marito, o è il contrario..
> E comunque, se non lo ami, c'è una qualche ragione per cui continui il matrimonio?
> Mi dispiace, ma non conoscendo la tua storia, mi sfugge il senso di ciò che dici, per cui è probabile che rispondo mele con pere.


Anche io non capisco.
Ma mi piango addosso


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Per me non lo è.
> 
> Certo, è molto romantico perdersi totalmente nell'altro. Sono tante emozioni impagabili.
> 
> ...


Ma non è detto...chi ti ama non ti fa soffrire!!!
Ma che stano modo di pensare è questo!!!
Se non ti fidi del tuo convivente,non vedo di chi potresti fidarti!!!


----------



## geko (27 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Per me non lo è.
> 
> Certo, è molto romantico perdersi totalmente nell'altro. Sono tante emozioni impagabili.
> 
> ...


Hai colto nel segno, penso anch'io che sia così. 



Andy ha detto:


> Non mollare nulla.
> Ora è lei parte della tua vita, non l'altra.
> E se ci stai bene, difendi ciò che ora senti tuo.


Sai Andy, la cosa che non emerge da un forum è quello che una persona ha fatto per te, ma non solo materialmente eh . . . spiritualmente. Ti faccio un esempio:

Quando mi sono trasferito, qualche volta mi capitava di avere attacchi di panico la notte, cioè . . . non erano proprio degli attacchi in senso tecnico, ma avevo bisogno di uscire, prendere aria, mi sentivo chiuso e questo mi succedeva solo quando avevo lavorato troppo. Ne ho parlato con un medico che è stato anche un mio collaboratore spiegandogli vagamente, molto vagamente, cosa mi succedeva. Lui mi ha detto 'Ti succede perché quando lavori troppo non hai il tempo di pensarci di giorno e allora quelle stesse paure le vivi la notte'. 

Di tanto in tanto la notte io mi sento ancora così, ma non è niente di atroce per capirci, ho come una strana voglia di uscire e mettermi a correre, sentire un po' di freddo sulla faccia . . . non so se mi spiego. Poi mi giro e lei è accanto che dorme e allora resto lì dove sono e riesco a sopportare il senso di oppressione e di chiuso, dopo qualche minuto passa tutto. 

Questo per dirti che lei ha dei meriti non indifferenti che non posso fare a meno di riconoscerle, ma qualcuno sta interpretando questo mio riconoscimento come un banale dire da parte mia "eh, lei mi aiuta e non mi lascia solo ed io sto con lei perché glielo devo".


----------



## lunaiena (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Io non sono sempre stato con la nuova ragazza eh, lei è arrivata solo dopo, quando la rottura con l'altra c'era già stata da un pezzo. Il punto è che il cambiamento non c'è stato.
> 
> *Ho deciso di intraprendere la storia con lei non perché mi sentissi solo, ma perché sentivo che c'era del buono nel nostro rapporto e che mi stavo affezionando per la prima volta, io ho visto una speranza in lei, e siccome fa parte della mia natura ho deciso di rispettarla *e di evitare LEI, nonostante i sentimenti fossero rimasti immutati negli anni.
> 
> Da quando sto stabilmente con la mia compagna sono andato a letto con l'altra 'solo' questa volta . . . e mi sono accorto di essere felice, in lei io ritrovo sempre me stesso, un me stesso che mi piace, che non ha paura di mostrare quello che prova e che ha voglia di vivere. Il discorso è questo: io non sto mettendo in discussione la mia relazione con la Prof, so quello che c'è e c'è stato tra di noi e sto cercando di superarlo perché è sbagliato a priori, io sto mettendo in discussione la storia con la mia ragazza perché non ho fiducia nella possibilità di riuscire a farmela passare mai.


Bha ......
Leggendo questo mi sembra di capire che magari hai deciso di intraprendere la relazione con lei perche è quello che tu vuoi vedere in una relazione......


----------



## gif (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ho letto il tuo primo post e un poco di qui e di la perchè ormai le pagine si sono riempite ...

l'amore passionale, quello quasi ossessivo o compulsivo, fa perdere la bussola, ma anche aprire gli occhi su chi veramente siamo, dietro alla facciata di tutti giorni che vogliamo presentare al modo intero

si può chiudere un matrimonio quando ci si rende conto di non amare più il proprio partner come richiede una vita di coppia soddisfacente, ma magari di volergli solo un bene dell'anima, come tra cari amici o fratelli, anche in presenza di figli

anche perchè se l'amore travolgente e passionale è potuto capitare, allora molto probabilmente era già presente una falla che non si chiude automaticamente da sola

quindi qui le domande sono:
a lei (la prof.) va bene così? se si ... a te va bene così? trovi qualche soddisfazione nella tua sofferenza?
e pensi veramente di riuscire a costruire qualche cosa di solido e soddisfacente per ambedue le parti con la tua attuale ragazza?

qui la scelta è veramente tutta tua anche se richiede molto coraggio
e non giudicarti ma inizia ad amare te stesso con tutti i tuoi lati ombra e le tue debolezze


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Hai colto nel segno, penso anch'io che sia così.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti capisco eccome 
Sai, a me la storia è finita da poco, ed è ancora un dolore lancinante.
E vorrei avere anche io al mio fianco una donna che mi capisca, e nel contempo darle tanto. Perchè io voglio dare più che avere. Mi rende appagato.
Anche io sono "impazzito" più volte.
Mi sono messo in macchina, e macinato chilometri e chilometri, senza motivo, perchè volevo stare solo, non avere nessuno intorno, volevo correre come Forrest Gump. Notti completamente perse in auto, facevo il pieno, imboccavo la statale, e mi facevo 500 km, e tornavo a casa il giorno dopo... senza dire nulla a nessuno, con mia madre che mi chiamava e a cui non rispondevo.
Una forma di pazzia. Stupida, senza senso. Ma lo facevo.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il matrimonio non è una società, è l'unione di due persone che si devono amore, passione, rispetto, sostegno ecc ecc. Nel matrimonio ci sta tutto: sesso, incazzature (tradimenti, può capitare), progettualità, figli,condivisione di bene e male. Il matrimonio è una grande fregatura se non c'è pure l'amore. Se non ce lo hai, te lo cerchi altrove.
> Perchè tanti uomini o anche donne) cercano calore fuori casa? Perche dentro l'ambito familiare non ne hanno!!!
> Conosco donne che trattano i mariti alla stregua di soprammobili, e uomini che da parte loro trattano le mogli come domestiche e tate per bambini : tali comportamenti sono a mio avviso più gravi di un tradimento sessuale (di cui sono l'anticamera).
> Se tua moglie pure la sera di Natale pensa a tutto fuorchè a te,i tuoi figli ormai sono cresciuti, i parenti si fanno i caxxi loro, ti rimane il calore umano di quattro sconosciuti su internet. Se si arriva a questo punto, ci si deve domandare se quel che abbiamo è quello che vogliamo, se il vuoto che abbiamo dentro non debba essere riempito. Quasi sempre meritiamo di più di cio di cui ci accontentiamo.
> E provate a dire che non è vero...


Mah dipende come sei messo eh?
Io alla sera di Natale ho un gran lavoro da svolgere...e il giorno di Natale lavoro tutto il giorno...
Piuttosto è grazia divina avere una moglie che non ti pianta il muso perchè alla vigilia non sei mai con lei no?

Ma porco cazzo...
QUello che abbiamo sarà sempre un compromesso tra ciò che vogliamo e quello che siamo riusciti ad ottenere no?

Meritarsi...
Uffi dai non ci si merita un fico secco...

Tutte le volte che mi sono sentito in diritto di meritare qualcosa...sono piovuti solo schiaffi nel muso...

Uno sta lì e guarda che cosa accade no?


----------



## geko (27 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bha ......
> Leggendo questo mi sembra di capire che magari hai deciso di intraprendere la relazione con lei perche è quello che tu vuoi vedere in una relazione......


Ognuno sceglie ciò che vuole, che ritiene migliore per la propria 'felicità' e la propria salute mentale, oggi per me l'equilibrio mentale sta diventando indispensabile . . .



gif ha detto:


> qui la scelta è veramente tutta tua anche se richiede molto coraggio
> e non giudicarti ma inizia ad amare te stesso con tutti i tuoi lati ombra e le tue debolezze


Caro gif, io la partita l'ho già persa, posso mica fare l'amante a vita? 
Una bella fetta di me dice 'perchè no?', l'altra invece, più razionale, più dignitosa, mi dice chiaramente che o con la mia attuale compagna o senza, io con LEI non ho futuro. Ci giro attorno mille volte, si possono scrivere parole su parole ma il succo del discorso è che non è realizzabile, punto.


Oggi intanto è tutto il giorno che mi ronza in testa questo pezzo del Teatro degli Orrori, che affronta però il tema dell'omosessualità:

[video=youtube;ZyDMoMYIscc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyDMoMYIscc[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ognuno sceglie ciò che vuole, che ritiene migliore per la propria 'felicità' e la propria salute mentale, oggi per me l'equilibrio mentale sta diventando indispensabile . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei un grande!
Forza Geko ce la farai...
Saper perdere con onore è da grandi no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Va bene. Ma da quello che ho capito cercate ancora risposte.
> Trovate?
> 
> Sbriciolata: non sono una persona fragile, ma forse ti piace affermarlo vedendo la mia difficoltà in questo momento, dando molto più peso ai tuoi pensieri.
> ...


Andy... io non stavo parlando di te, stavo facendo un'osservazione generale: ci sono persone che tendono a mettersi in situazioni difficili e altre che alla prima difficoltà girano pagina: io sono tra le prime, e so il perchè... perchè ho subito dei traumi da bambina che in certe situazioni saltano fuori. Ci ho messo anni ad ammetterlo, sai? E figurati se critico uno che potrebbe avere un problema analogo o un problema completamente diverso che ugualmente lo rende vulnerabile... Io poi dico che non mi fido di nessuno in questo senso: noi tutti ce la raccontiamo, secondo me, chi più e chi meno, per poterci accettare... ma a volte siamo proprio lontani dall'essere obbiettivi.


----------



## Flavia (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il matrimonio non è una società, è l'unione di due persone che si devono amore, passione, rispetto, sostegno ecc ecc. Nel matrimonio ci sta tutto: sesso, incazzature (tradimenti, può capitare), progettualità, figli,condivisione di bene e male. Il matrimonio è una grande fregatura se non c'è pure l'amore. Se non ce lo hai, te lo cerchi altrove.
> Perchè tanti uomini o anche donne) cercano calore fuori casa? Perche dentro l'ambito familiare non ne hanno!!!
> Conosco donne che trattano i mariti alla stregua di soprammobili, e uomini che da parte loro trattano le mogli come domestiche e tate per bambini : tali comportamenti sono a mio avviso più gravi di un tradimento sessuale (di cui sono l'anticamera).
> Se tua moglie pure la sera di Natale pensa a tutto fuorchè a te,i tuoi figli ormai sono cresciuti, i parenti si fanno i caxxi loro, *ti rimane il calore umano di quattro sconosciuti su internet.* *Se si arriva a questo punto, ci si deve domandare se quel che abbiamo è quello che vogliamo, se il vuoto che abbiamo dentro non debba essere riempito. Quasi sempre meritiamo di più di cio di cui ci accontentiamo.
> E provate a dire che non è vero...*


Concordo internet, è una compagnia, per me in questi giorni di festa (passati sa sola, per scelta, forse sbagliata) è stata una grande compagnia. Ma trovo assurdo e triste, che una persona che ha un/a compagno/a debba cercare in internet ciò che in casa non ha, allora il punto non è tanto quello di cui ci accontentiamo, ma capire come cambiare la situazione, perchè non è giusto per nessun essere umano essere soli,mentre sei circondato di persone.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah dipende come sei messo eh?
> Io alla sera di Natale ho un gran lavoro da svolgere...e il giorno di Natale lavoro tutto il giorno...
> Piuttosto è grazia divina avere una moglie che non ti pianta il muso perchè alla vigilia non sei mai con lei no?
> 
> ...


Ciao Conte, tu sei sempre molto diretto, in effetti nessuno dovrebbe accontentarsi delle briociole di vita (guarda che mi metto in causa anche io:mrgreen ma dovrebbe adoperarsi per vedere come sia possibile migliorare la sua situazione, accetando tutto ciò che comporta. I fallimenti non esistono, ma esistono nuovi punti di partenza dai quali imparare e andare avanti.


----------



## Sole (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa..credo di non aver capito..tu tradisci abitualmente tuo marito, o è il contrario..
> E comunque, se non lo ami, c'è una qualche ragione per cui continui il matrimonio?
> Mi dispiace, ma non conoscendo la tua storia, mi sfugge il senso di ciò che dici, per cui è probabile che rispondo mele con pere.


Non serve conoscere la mia storia. Il mio messaggio mi sembrava chiaro. Se ho accanto una persona che non è innamorata di me, le cose sono due: o le sto accanto perchè faccio finta di non saperlo (rimuovendo i mille segnali che mi arrivano), oppure so di saperlo ma me ne frego perchè mi accontento di quello che questa persona può darmi.

Io non credo al fatto che qualcuno possa sentirsi amato da chi non lo ama. Tutto qui.


----------



## MK (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Meglio solo che con la persona sbagliata. Fidati. *Non si può rimanere con qualcuno solo perchè è una persona per bene. Non basta.
> Non è giusto per nessuno.*
> Tra le altre cose, il motivo per cui Geko non riesce a dimenticare il suo primo amore impossibile, è in gran parte insito nel fatto che fa continui paragoni tra la sua amante e la sua nuova ragazza, brava paziente, premurosa quanto vuoi. Ma non ci si innamora sol quello. *Non si ama qualcuno per chè si decide a tavolino che è bene così. L'amore non è razionale. Se così fosse, Geko non sarebbe attanagliato dai dubbi e dai sensi di colpa.
> Se lascia la ragazza, e si rende libero, forse vedrà ciò che ora non vede, e magari capisce cosa vuole.
> In genere accade così. Fidatevi.*


Ti quoto. E mi fido .


----------



## MK (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> . . . e mi sono accorto di essere felice, in lei io ritrovo sempre me stesso, *un me stesso che mi piace, che non ha paura di mostrare quello che prova e che ha voglia di vivere.* Il discorso è questo: io non sto mettendo in discussione la mia relazione con la Prof, so quello che c'è e c'è stato tra di noi e sto cercando di superarlo perché è sbagliato a priori, io sto mettendo in discussione la storia con la mia ragazza perché non ho fiducia nella possibilità di riuscire a farmela passare mai.


Parli della tua fidanzata vero?


----------



## Eliade (27 Dicembre 2011)

marcogeko ha detto:


> Passerà?


 No, se tu non lo vorrai.



> Devo lasciar perdere tutto, non tornare mai più e vivermi la vita con la mia donna attuale?


 Assolutamente no, dovresti lasciarla anche solo per il fatto che, indipendentemente dalla prof., tu le stia dando un mezzo te.



> Non sarebbe più sbagliato passare tutta la mia vita con lei pensando incessantemente all'altra?


Sbagliatissimo.



> La soluzione più leale sarebbe raccontarle tutto e lasciarla andare per la sua strada, nonostante i sentimenti che sento per lei, ma ne vale davvero la pena? La ferirei ancora di più con la mia confessione, forse certe cose è meglio non saperle mai.


 Raccontarle una storia che non ha proprio nulla che la riguardi? Non è che la situazione con la prof. sia dovuta a problemi di coppia...quindi meglio non dirle nulla. Di sicuro merita la verità sui tuoi sentimenti per lei: e cioè che non l'ami.


> D'altro canto io finirò per trascorrere tutta la mia vita dietro ad una donna che non sarà mai mia. E' dunque questo il ruolo degli "amanti" ?


Si.



> L'altra cosa che so è che adesso mi sento esattamente come mio padre a cui avevo urlato in faccia che sarei stato diverso da lui: sarei stato un UOMO. Invece sono solo un mostro.


 Hai mai pensato che, semplicemente, stai dando a questa situazione con la prof. più importanza di quello che è in realtà.
Sotto questo punto di vista, secondo me, si, sei un mostro....ma nei tuoi confronti. Non volevi essere come tuo padre, per scelta tua, scelta che non stai rispettando.


----------



## MK (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Questo per dirti che lei ha dei meriti non indifferenti che non posso fare a meno di riconoscerle, ma qualcuno sta interpretando questo mio riconoscimento come un banale dire da parte mia "eh, lei mi aiuta e non mi lascia solo ed io sto con lei perché glielo devo".


Ad esempio io, altrimenti non sentiresti il desiderio per l'altra. Altra che c'era prima, con la quale hai chiuso (o provato a) tu la storia. Una cosa è il voler bene, e tu alla fidanzata sicuramente vuoi bene, un'altra è amare. E non sto parlando solo della passione.


----------



## Eliade (27 Dicembre 2011)

PS Ho, ovviamente, letto solo il primo post. Se ci fossero aggiornamenti sostanziali vi prego aggiornate anche me. :condom:


----------



## MK (27 Dicembre 2011)

*OT*

Geko complimenti per i gusti musicali :up:


----------



## geko (27 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ad esempio io, altrimenti non sentiresti il desiderio per l'altra. Altra che c'era prima, con la quale hai chiuso (o provato a) tu la storia. Una cosa è il voler bene, e tu alla fidanzata sicuramente vuoi bene, un'altra è amare. E non sto parlando solo della passione.


Si, la passione non c'entra niente. Non ho usato questa parola in nessun post, non a caso.
 Io ho capito la ratio di quello che dici ma . . . allora sei d'accordo con me. Chiudo con la Prof. , seduta stante. Chiudo con la mia ragazza dicendole 'Sai, ho perso la testa per una donna e non l'ho più ritrovata . . . ah, un'ultima cosa: mercoledì scorso ti ho tradita'. Conclusione: sono allo stesso punto di quando abbiamo rotto per la prima volta. Cerco di non pensarla più, mi butto a capofitto nel lavoro, poi decido di cambiare strategia, che devo uscire, vedere gente, conoscere ragazze, ma niente, ricominciano gli incubi e divento più fantasma di adesso. E ti parla uno che nelle storie di sesso si è sempre trovato a suo agio, non sono per niente un moralista . . . quelle non sono una soluzione per me in questo caso, sono servite solo a farmi sentire peggio con me stesso.

Insomma MK, sei una donna intelligente e voglio essere sincero con te e ti dico chiaramente che io ho paura di questo circolo vizioso, di non vedere la luce in fondo al tunnel, chiamalo come vuoi. 

E poi lo so che è tutto nella mia testa, che sono pazzo etc. etc.



ps: per i gusti musicali, mi fa piacere che tu abbia gradito!


----------



## MK (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Si, la passione non c'entra niente. Non ho usato questa parola in nessun post, non a caso.
> Io ho capito la ratio di quello che dici ma . . . allora sei d'accordo con me. Chiudo con la Prof. , seduta stante. Chiudo con la mia ragazza dicendole 'Sai, ho perso la testa per una donna e non l'ho più ritrovata . . . ah, un'ultima cosa: mercoledì scorso ti ho tradita'. Conclusione: sono allo stesso punto di quando abbiamo rotto per la prima volta. Cerco di non pensarla più, mi butto a capofitto nel lavoro, poi decido di cambiare strategia, che devo uscire, vedere gente, conoscere ragazze, ma niente, ricominciano gli incubi e divento più fantasma di adesso. E ti parla uno che con le storie di sesso si è sempre trovato a suo agio, non sono per niente un moralista . . . quelle non sono una soluzione per me, sono servite solo a farmi sentire peggio con me stesso.
> 
> Insomma MK, sei una donna intelligente e voglio essere sincero con te e ti dico chiaramente che io ho paura di questo circolo vizioso, di non vedere la luce in fondo al tunnel, chiamalo come vuoi.
> ...


Non sei pazzo. Lo so che il tunnel fa paura. Io ci sto da tre anni o poco più. La luce non sempre la vedo, anzi quasi mai, ma io sono madre, per me rinunciare è più facile. E' solo che mi arrabbio sempre un po' quando la paura ci fa diventare diversi da quello che siamo. E' uno spreco di energia di amore di sensibilità. Però forse la pazza sono io .


----------



## geko (27 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non sei pazzo. Lo so che il tunnel fa paura. Io ci sto da tre anni o poco più. La luce non sempre la vedo, anzi quasi mai, ma io sono madre, per me rinunciare è più facile. E' solo che mi arrabbio sempre un po' quando la paura ci fa diventare diversi da quello che siamo. E' uno spreco di energia di amore di sensibilità. Però forse la pazza sono io .


E quando ne sarai uscita del tutto, saresti disposta a rimetterti in gioco, dopotutto? 

Proprio perché sei anche madre, io non credo che sarai disposta a lasciarti andare tanto. Uno scudo devi volerlo anche tu, uno scudo probabilmente più grande visto che non devi proteggere solo te stessa. 

In caso contrario, hai ragione: in fatto di pazzia mi batti!  (scherzo . . . io sono messo parecchio male).


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Concordo internet, è una compagnia, per me in questi giorni di festa (passati sa sola, per scelta, forse sbagliata) è stata una grande compagnia. Ma trovo assurdo e triste, che una persona che ha un/a compagno/a debba cercare in internet ciò che in casa non ha, allora il punto non è tanto quello di cui ci accontentiamo, ma capire come cambiare la situazione, perchè non è giusto per nessun essere umano essere soli,mentre sei circondato di persone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fallimenti di un rapporto sono molto istruttivi.
Se mi amava come mai mi ha fanculizzato?
Come mai è andata a finire così?
E' molto importante riuscire a percepirsi, a mettersi in discussione.
Chi non riesce a farlo, ritrascina in ogni rapporto sempre le stesse dinamiche perniciose che portano al fallimento eh?

Non posso sempre ragionare nei termini...io sono una vittima e tutto il mondo mi vuol male eh?

Allora per te è normale dire a te stessa...
Ohi sono stata lasciata: è normale che io ora stia male no?


----------



## Flavia (27 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I fallimenti di un rapporto sono molto istruttivi.
> Se mi amava come mai mi ha fanculizzato?
> Come mai è andata a finire così?
> E' molto importante riuscire a percepirsi, a mettersi in discussione.
> ...


No, Conte, guarda l'ultima cosa per cui voglio passare è la vittima, e far passare lui per il cattivo. 
E' finita, il perchè, il come, sono domande a cui più o meno mi sono data una risposta.
Essere mollati non è bello ma sta nel diritto dell'altro.
Inoltre ci sono cosa che quin non direi mai, per una sorta di rispetto, non per vergogna.
Di una cosa sono certa: anche se alla fine ne sono uscita con le ossa rotte, credo che rifarei tutto dalla A alla Z!
Forse allora non ho imparato? Mah
E poi, ci sono queste feste e l'effetto "Cristmas Blue", non vedo lìora che arrivi l'Epifania!


----------



## orchidea (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Si, la passione non c'entra niente. Non ho usato questa parola in nessun post, non a caso.
> Io ho capito la ratio di quello che dici ma . . . allora sei d'accordo con me. Chiudo con la Prof. , seduta stante. Chiudo con la mia ragazza dicendole 'Sai, ho perso la testa per una donna e non l'ho più ritrovata . . . ah, un'ultima cosa: mercoledì scorso ti ho tradita'. Conclusione: sono allo stesso punto di quando abbiamo rotto per la prima volta. Cerco di non pensarla più, mi butto a capofitto nel lavoro, poi decido di cambiare strategia, che devo uscire, vedere gente, conoscere ragazze, ma niente, ricominciano gli incubi e divento più fantasma di adesso. E ti parla uno che nelle storie di sesso si è sempre trovato a suo agio, non sono per niente un moralista . . . quelle non sono una soluzione per me in questo caso, sono servite solo a farmi sentire peggio con me stesso.
> 
> Insomma MK, sei una donna intelligente e voglio essere sincero con te e ti dico chiaramente che io ho paura di questo circolo vizioso, di non vedere la luce in fondo al tunnel, chiamalo come vuoi.
> ...


----------



## geko (27 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Se tu riesci a chiudere i rubinetti sentimentali e dire ok, non voglio piu aprire il mio cuore, non voglio piu avere un amore travolgente, ma voglio serenità, bhe allora ok...
> Ma l'amore cosi può bussare alla tua porta quando meno te lo aspetti.
> Ma tu sei felice?


Orchidea, adesso mi sfogo un po' con te, con affetto però eh, ti parlo come se fossi una mia cara amica:

io mi ritengo fortunato perché so cos'è la felicità (e no, non mi sto riferendo a qualcosa in particolare, a questa storia etc.) a volte credi di essere felice ma è tutto effimero, è passeggero, io la vera felicità l'ho conosciuta e forse chissà . . . proprio per questo motivo io non ne ho più bisogno, posso vivere senza. 

Come dire: è bastata a riempire tutta la vita. Se così dev'essere, ok, ci sono persone che a questo tipo di felicità nell'arco di tutta la vita non si avvicinano nemmeno, ma vivono bene lo stesso perché tanto non lo sanno e non puoi sentire la mancanza di una cosa che non conosci. 

Sei ingenua se credi di poter trovare questa felicità semplicemente innamorandoti di un uomo che ti ricambia allo stesso modo (che poi, un sentimento si può quantificare?). 

E' proprio adesso che hai ancora voglia di ricominciare che dovresti fare un passo indietro, uno piccolo sai? Per difenderti un pochino, per non permettere a gente come il tuo capo di poterti ferire ancora, quella ferita di cui hai parlato qualche pagina fa . . . quella per cui non c'è medicina, ricordi?

Quando questa voglia non ce l'hai più è perché non hai più niente da dare, non c'è più niente.


Perdona lo sfogo, davvero, non ce l'ho con te . . . forse un po' con quello che rappresenti in questa discussione.


----------



## orchidea (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Orchidea, adesso mi sfogo un po' con te, con affetto però eh, ti parlo come se fossi una mia cara amica:
> 
> io mi ritengo fortunato perché so cos'è la felicità (e no, non mi sto riferendo a qualcosa in particolare, a questa storia etc.) a volte credi di essere felice ma è tutto effimero, è passeggero, io la vera felicità l'ho conosciuta e forse chissà . . . proprio per questo motivo io non ne ho più bisogno, posso vivere senza.
> 
> ...


geko non devo perdonarti anzi, mi hai dato una bella sberla per svegliarmi... almeno nel mentre ho letto il tuo post, poi so che da domani già ritorno nellla mia carreggiata a soffrire, più per lui che per la mia malattia...
La felicità non è per me solo condividere un amore, ma stare bene... con la B maiuscola, bene in tutti i sensi.
Continuo con le mie domande Tu sei felice ora con la tua ragazza?
Ok la felicità è un insieme di cose ed è uno stato interiore. 
ma tu sorridi con lei? stai bene con lei?
Lei ti da serenità ok, ma tu sei sereno?
Io questa voglia di ricominicare ce l'ho.... credo di avere tanto da dare.... 
Ma veniamo a te..... tu hai detto di voler chiudere il tuo cuore.........quindi credi di non aver più nulla da dare?
O ho capito / interpretato male io ciò che hai scritto?


----------



## geko (27 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Io questa voglia di ricominicare ce l'ho.... credo di avere tanto da dare....
> Ma veniamo a te..... tu hai detto di voler chiudere il tuo cuore.........quindi credi di non aver più nulla da dare?
> O ho capito / interpretato male io ciò che hai scritto?


Ok, tu la voglia di ricominciare ce l'hai e questo è bello, ma un pochino di questa voglia tienitela solo per te, dai il 70%, 80% di te ma tieniti una piccola oasi che sia soltanto tua.

Io non ho chiuso il mio cuore, questo è impossibile, io ho sempre vissuto di emozioni belle o brutte, forse sono perfino troppo sensibile rispetto all'uomo medio.
Ma non voglio più aprirmi totalmente e anche se amo qualcuno voglio avere il controllo di me stesso. Devi anche saper dare una misura alle sensazioni Orchidea, se no ti fotti il cervello e ti finisce come me, perdi l'orientamento e fai la figura del coglione appena cerchi di spiegare sinceramente quello che ti succede dentro . . . anche se lo fai solo davanti ad un gruppo di sconosciuti nascondendoti dietro a un computer. Pensaci.


----------



## orchidea (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ok, tu la voglia di ricominciare ce l'hai e questo è bello, ma un pochino di questa voglia tienitela solo per te, dai il 70%, 80% di te ma tieniti una piccola oasi che sia soltanto tua.
> 
> Io non ho chiuso il mio cuore, questo è impossibile, io ho sempre vissuto di emozioni belle o brutte, forse sono perfino troppo sensibile rispetto all'uomo medio.
> Ma non voglio più aprirmi totalmente e anche se amo qualcuno voglio avere il controllo di me stesso. Devi anche saper dare una misura alle sensazioni Orchidea, se no ti fotti il cervello e ti finisce come me, perdi l'orientamento e fai la figura del coglione appena cerchi di spiegare sinceramente quello che ti succede dentro . . . anche se lo fai solo davanti ad un gruppo di sconosciuti nascondendoti dietro a un computer. Pensaci.


Non mi amo abbastanza per lasciarmi una piccola oasi come poto sicuro per saalvarmi dall'eventuale tsunami.
E' bello che ti definisci un uomo sensibile, d'altronde se così non fosse non staresti qui.
E non saresti in questa condizione, tra amore tormentato a cui dare una dimenisone razionale, i sensi di colpa, la rabbia..... 
Il mio cervello è già fottuto... basta che  ti dico che dopo ore di intervento quando sono stata capace di accnedere il cellulare la prima cosaa che ho fatto è stato vedere se mi avesse scritto, a mia zia ho detto XXX non mi ha scritto..... ero disperata.... Mai vista mia zia così furiosa!!! 
Non si fa la figura del coglione, non si è coglioni solo perchè ci si lascia trasportare senza freni ad un sentimento.
Ci sono persone più egocentriche ed egoiste, altre meno.... tutto qui....
Si innescano purtroppo meccanismi strani e pericolosi ogni volta che ci si imbatte in storie dove si ha il ruolo dell'amante.... per chi  poi si innamora e non ha altro appoggio sentimentale (marito/moglie) sono storie che lasciano il segno, a menoche non si è capaci di viverle queste storie per ciò che sono.... e cioè momenti....
Il mio alla fine si è separato... ma non per me.....accusandomi pure di averlo tradito e lasciato solo nel suo momento peggiore.... ma questa è altra storia, annoio a ripeterla... ma mi sento in colpa.... pensa te più nei suoi confronti che nei miei.... tutta queata storia mi è valsa una seconda operazione piuttosto tosta... purtroppo sono un esserino che somatizza....
Mai pensato di andare via qualhe giorno in solitaria?


----------



## Flavia (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ok, tu la voglia di ricominciare ce l'hai e questo è bello, ma un pochino di questa voglia tienitela solo per te, dai il 70%, 80% di te ma tieniti una piccola oasi che sia soltanto tua.
> 
> Io non ho chiuso il mio cuore, questo è impossibile, io ho sempre vissuto di emozioni belle o brutte, forse sono perfino troppo sensibile rispetto all'uomo medio.
> Ma non voglio più aprirmi totalmente e anche se amo qualcuno voglio avere il controllo di me stesso. Devi anche saper dare una misura alle sensazioni Orchidea, se no ti fotti il cervello e ti finisce come me, perdi l'orientamento e f*ai la figura del coglione appena cerchi di spiegare sinceramente quello che ti succede dentro . . . anche se lo fai solo davanti ad un gruppo di sconosciuti nascondendoti dietro a un computer. *Pensaci.


Perchè pensi di aver fatto una figura ridicola?
Qui ci sono tante persone, ciascuna con la sua storia, e di base quasi tutte hanno la sofferenza.
Io sto male per una storia in cui ho creduto, ed è finita male, quindi vedi ti posso capire, perchè provo ancora amore per una persona che non fa più parte della mia vita, e che nel complesso per molteplici motivi forse dovrei odiare.
Fai bene a non chiudere il tuo cuore, spalancalo, perchè sono sicura che di emozione belle la vita te ne riserverà ancora tante, e quelle brutte fanno parte del gioco.
Ma se il tuo cuore non lo apri totalmente a chi ti sta accanto, rischi di perderti molto di quel bello.
L'amore secondo me deve eseere così, fidarsi totalmente e buttarsi senza paracadute


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

Non bisogna mai aprire il cuore totalmente alla persona che si pensa essere la nostra compagna.
E' solo un mettersi a nudo, mostrando il fianco e il punto debole. Là, dove puoi essere colpito.
Un pò di scudo fa sempre bene, nelle eventualità.
E diffidare sempre del compagno o della compagna che si lamentano della tua chiusura: stanno semplicemente cercando la piega dove, forse, un giorno ci infilzeranno il pugnale.
Come dice Geko (penso), finchè va bene, ho il diritto anche io a tenere l'asso nella manica.
Il mondo se è così, va accettato così, ognuno con il suo scudo.
Ognuno con la sua alternativa.
Mi lasci? Ok, ho imparato a fregarmene, vai con Dio, non verserò una lacrima per te.
E non tornare.

E invidio chi ha raggiunto questo stato di già.


----------



## geko (27 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non bisogna mai aprire il cuore totalmente alla persona che si pensa essere la nostra compagna.
> E' solo un mettersi a nudo, mostrando il fianco e il punto debole. Là, dove puoi essere colpito.
> Un pò di scudo fa sempre bene, nelle eventualità.
> E diffidare sempre del compagno o della compagna che si lamentano della tua chiusura: stanno semplicemente cercando la piega dove, forse, un giorno ci infilzeranno il pugnale.
> ...


Esatto.

Oh ma io non parlo solo di me, anzi: io ero l'amante, questo è il mio ruolo, se mi innamoro peggio per me! Avrei dovuto metterlo in conto, non mi ci sarei dovuto mettere.

Ma prendete la mia ragazza, innamorata, tradita ed ignara di tutto. Dovrebbe, e spero che lo faccia, tenersi un angolino nel suo cervello e nel suo cuore in cui non permetterà a nessuno di stare, perché solo così se soffri, se le cose vanno male, ti rialzi sempre.

Lasciamola stare la storia della fiducia assoluta, verso un'altra persona poi? Andiamo . . . io non mi fido nemmeno e soprattutto del tizio che vedo tutte le mattine allo specchio, e faccio bene.


----------



## Andy (27 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Oh ma io non parlo solo di me, anzi: io ero l'amante, questo è il mio ruolo, se mi innamoro peggio per me! Avrei dovuto metterlo in conto, non mi ci sarei dovuto mettere.
> 
> Ma prendete la mia ragazza, innamorata, tradita ed ignara di tutto. Dovrebbe, e spero che lo faccia, tenersi un angolino nel suo cervello e nel suo cuore in cui non permetterà a nessuno di stare, perché solo così se soffri, se le cose vanno male, ti rialzi sempre.


In questo caso penso di sì, era proprio lei ad avere l'asso nella manica.
Se va male (e non potrà andare mai bene) ho marito e figlio.

Nella sofferenza per amore non rientravi nei suoi piani.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Dicembre 2011)

Secondo me state dicendo un sacco di stronzate

come potete stare con qualcuno pensando che ve lo metterà nel culo?

Ma di che parlate? Piega dove infilare il pugnale?

Oh ragazzi! Okay, di stronzi e' pieno il mondo... ma non potete stare con qualcuno con questi pensieri....... Ma che vita e'???


----------



## lunaiena (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ognuno sceglie ciò che vuole, che ritiene migliore per la propria 'felicità' e la propria salute mentale, oggi per me l'equilibrio mentale sta diventando indispensabile . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tu non stai bene vero???
Giusto si dovrebbero sempre fare delle scelte in base a quello che giudichi ti possa fare felice.....

Ma se parti con uno specchio non puo essere che un riflesso.....

Ma scusa poi mi domando dici tante cose giuste e in tutte quelle cose c'è il segreto per poter dire fine e fartela passare ......ma perche non metti in pratica cio che pensi.....e continui a farti del male?????


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Secondo me state dicendo un sacco di stronzate
> 
> come potete stare con qualcuno pensando che ve lo metterà nel culo?
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo... meglio soffrire ma VIVERE che cercare di sopravvivere non soffrendo, secondo me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Hai colto nel segno, penso anch'io che sia così.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non so perchè, ma leggendoti e rileggendoti mi sto convincendo che tu invece ami davvero la ragazza che hai a fianco... ma ancora non lo sai, perchè l'ossessione per l'altra ti impedisce di vederlo... brutta cosa le ossessioni, non lasciano spazio alla felicità. Nulla a che vedere con l'amore. Oh, ma magari mi sbaglio eh?


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non so perchè, ma leggendoti e rileggendoti mi sto convincendo che tu invece ami davvero la ragazza che hai a fianco... ma ancora non lo sai, perchè l'ossessione per l'altra ti impedisce di vederlo... brutta cosa le ossessioni, non lasciano spazio alla felicità. Nulla a che vedere con l'amore. Oh, ma magari mi sbaglio eh?


:up: 

:sorriso:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Secondo me state dicendo un sacco di stronzate
> 
> come potete stare con qualcuno pensando che ve lo metterà nel culo?
> 
> ...


Non è vita: Se devo dormire con il pugnale sotto il cuscino tanto vale che dorma da solo.
E poi non è l'innamorarsi in sè che porta sofferenza, ma l'innamorarsi della persona sbagliata. 
A volte la persona più dolce ed indifesa del mondo, si rivela un terribile aguzzino. Il mondo è pieno di stronzi, e quello più stronzo di te, sicuramente lo trovi.
Questi sono tutti timori che vi passerano con il trascorrere degli anni.


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non è vita: Se devo dormire con il pugnale sotto il cuscino tanto vale che dorma da solo.
> E poi non è l'innamorarsi in sè che porta sofferenza, ma l'innamorarsi della persona sbagliata.
> A volte la persona più dolce ed indifesa del mondo, si rivela un terribile aguzzino. Il mondo è pieno di stronzi, e quello più stronzo di te, sicuramente lo trovi.
> Questi sono tutti timori che vi passerano con il trascorrere degli anni.



boh, non capisco proprio come si fa ad avere timori così generalizzati
capisco invece che possono esserci alcuni lati del proprio compagno che destano perplessità, ma lo ritengo normale, mica siamo tutti uguali (vivaddio)


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non so perchè, ma leggendoti e rileggendoti mi sto convincendo che tu invece ami davvero la ragazza che hai a fianco... ma ancora non lo sai, perchè l'ossessione per l'altra ti impedisce di vederlo... brutta cosa le ossessioni, non lasciano spazio alla felicità. Nulla a che vedere con l'amore. Oh, ma magari mi sbaglio eh?


Gli attacchi di panico sono una brutta bestia, credo. Bah strano che gli passino solo sapendo che c'è la ragazza a fianco. Io detesterei una simile dipendenza, ma posso capire che in una situazione di forte sofferenza e smarrimento si cerchi conforto.
Credo comunque  che non sia amore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gli attacchi di panico sono una brutta bestia, credo. Bah strano che gli passino solo sapendo che c'è la ragazza a fianco. Io detesterei una simile dipendenza, ma posso capire che in una situazione di forte sofferenza e smarrimento si cerchi conforto.
> Credo comunque che non sia amore.


Gli attacchi di panico sono proprio una brutta bestia, si sente il cuore che martella nelle orecchie, si smette di respirare, si ha la sensazione di restarci secchi.


----------



## orchidea (28 Dicembre 2011)

Gli attacchi di panico non fanno vivere.....
solitamente sono una risposta fisica ad un disagio interno, vengono fuori le emozioni soppresse.
Un dottore mi disse di immaginarmi un posto sicuro dove mi sentivo protetta ogni volta che mi venivano...
Bhe ci ho messo parecchio per controllarli, ma alla fine cisi convive....
Il fatto che Geko nel vederla si tranquilizza probabilmente perchè lei rappresenta la tranquillità appunto e non è cosa da poco..... a me succedeva di essere ancora pi agitata quando mi venivano quando ero insieme al mio ex storico (non il mio capo) il mio ex ex.....


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Dicembre 2011)

Mi dispiace allora...proprio una brutta storia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Credo comunque che non sia amore.


...ma io chiedo: e perchè no? Voglio dire: l'amore non deve mica far star male, semmai il contrario, ci deve scaldare il cuore, non ci deve rincoglionire per forza, non deve per forza impedirci di dormire, di mangiare: quello è l'innamoramento, la passione. Si può provare passione per qualcuno e non amarlo, si può amare davvero qualcuno senza mai aver provato una passione intensa. L'amore vero per sua natura deve essere positivo per noi, per questo concordo con Sole quando dice che deve essere corrisposto perchè sia vero amore... è un donarsi reciproco, se viene a mancare la reciprocità è qualcosa di diverso, lo definiamo essere innamorati, utilizzando termini oramai desueti si potrebbe definire essere schiavi della passione. Però, per quello che riguarda la mia esperienza, l'amore rende liberi, non schiavi. Il tormento e l'estasi, per rispolverare altre rimembranze, sono sensazioni vitali, forti, emozionanti, ma non portano sempre ad un epilogo positivo. Bello viverle però.


----------



## Andy (28 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Secondo me state dicendo un sacco di stronzate
> 
> come potete stare con qualcuno pensando che ve lo metterà nel culo?
> 
> ...


Quintina, ma te ne accorgi dopo.

All'inizio è tutto bello.

Poi sei costretto tu a dire: che vita è?

E devi adeguarti.

Perchè dare, dopo che le hai prese?

Evidentemente, sbagliavi in qualcosa. Ecco, la prossima volta non mostrerò il fianco. Poi si pensa.


----------



## Andy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo... meglio soffrire ma VIVERE che cercare di sopravvivere non soffrendo, secondo me.



Mmmm... davvero?
Ma avete sofferto davvero?

Perchè chi soffre sa cosa vuol dire, e non vuole più soffrire.

Meglio vivere, accontentarsi e stare bene (perchè se stai bene, non dipendi nemmeno da un'altra persona, ma solo da te stesso), piuttosto che sopravvivere (perchè non è VIVERE stare con una persona pensando che possa sciogliersi tutto e non per causa tua) se *poi devi soffrire*.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...ma io chiedo: e perchè no? Voglio dire: l'amore non deve mica far star male, semmai il contrario, ci deve scaldare il cuore, non ci deve rincoglionire per forza, non deve per forza impedirci di dormire, di mangiare: quello è l'innamoramento, la passione. Si può provare passione per qualcuno e non amarlo, si può amare davvero qualcuno senza mai aver provato una passione intensa. L'amore vero per sua natura deve essere positivo per noi, per questo concordo con Sole quando dice che deve essere corrisposto perchè sia vero amore... è un donarsi reciproco, se viene a mancare la reciprocità è qualcosa di diverso, lo definiamo essere innamorati, utilizzando termini oramai desueti si potrebbe definire essere schiavi della passione. Però, per quello che riguarda la mia esperienza, l'amore rende liberi, non schiavi. Il tormento e l'estasi, per rispolverare altre rimembranze, sono sensazioni vitali, forti, emozionanti, ma non portano sempre ad un epilogo positivo. Bello viverle però.


perchè ce lo ha detto lui. se amasse la ragazza non sarebbe ossessionato dalla ex.
Non è questione d'amore qui, credo che la cosa si sia fatta più complessa.
Geko, se non ha esagerato nel descrivere il suo stato, ci ha parlato di una storia devastante con la sua amante. Una storia che, a parere mio, gli ha tolto molta della fiducia in se stesso (dice di sentirsi inferiore al marito; ha sensi di colpa nei confronti della compagna, ci ha parlato di ossessione e di attacchi di panico)
Insomma, mica è una cosa da poco!!!
Lui non ama più se stesso. Quando guarirà da questa ossessione (e guarirà certamente) saprà quali sono i suoi sentimenti verso Tizio e verso Caio. Ma in tale stato confusionale, dubito si possano prendere decisioni definitive.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Mmmm... davvero?
> Ma avete sofferto davvero?
> 
> Perchè chi soffre sa cosa vuol dire, e non vuole più soffrire.
> ...


Sì Andy, credo di poter dire di aver sofferto nella mia vita, e non poco. Proprio per questo, so che la sofferenza è inevitabile, perchè fa parte della vita, ma ne è una parte. Poi ci sono altre cose, fortunatamente... che è meraviglioso vivere, per cui vale la pena anche di soffrire.


----------



## geko (28 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Secondo me state dicendo un sacco di stronzate
> 
> come potete stare con qualcuno pensando che ve lo metterà nel culo?
> 
> ...


Ma Quintina, qui non si parla della sofferenza per amore, per quanto mi riguarda: quella fa parte del gioco, ti fa sentire vivo, e non c'è niente di male a ritagliarsi uno spazio intimo in cui nessuno può entrare, una cosa solo con te stesso, dove non c'è spazio per nessun altro.

Ben vengano le sofferenze per amore, ma non quelle che ti fanno perdere la ragione, la dignità. Raccontiamocela come vogliamo: gli effetti collaterali irreversibili non piacciono a nessuno. Gli estremi sono sempre sbagliati, non dev'essere tutto caldo o freddo, può essere anche tiepido . . . 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non deve mica far star male, semmai il contrario, ci deve scaldare il cuore, non ci deve rincoglionire per forza, non deve per forza impedirci di dormire, di mangiare


Ed è esattamente così che dovrebbe essere.



Andy ha detto:


> Evidentemente, sbagliavi in qualcosa. Ecco, la prossima volta non mostrerò il fianco. Poi si pensa.


Certo, nessuno può escludere che si cambi idea, ma andarci coi piedi di piombo è una forma di rispetto nei confronti della propria persona in primis.


----------



## Andy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì Andy, credo di poter dire di aver sofferto nella mia vita, e non poco. Proprio per questo, so che la sofferenza è inevitabile, perchè fa parte della vita, ma ne è una parte. Poi ci sono altre cose, fortunatamente... che è meraviglioso vivere, per cui vale la pena anche di soffrire.


Io ora sto soffrendo come un cane.
Una sofferenza simile, ma minore, l'avevo già provata: non ne vale la pena.
Se potessi tornare indietro, avrei scelto di vivere serenamente e da solo e pensare alle mie cose.

E non voglio più passare questo.

Poi, ti ripeto, quando hai un appiglio è più semplice. Ora addirittura mi ritroverò a lasciare anche la mia città, perchè di mezzo ne è andato anche il lavoro. E non ho 20 anni.

Se avessi avuto la sfera di cristallo per vedere sofferenza e questa cosa uscita così all'improvviso, al diavolo vivere e soffrire. Che soffrano gli altri.


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì Andy, credo di poter dire di aver sofferto nella mia vita, e non poco. Proprio per questo, so che la sofferenza è inevitabile, perchè fa parte della vita, ma ne è una parte. Poi ci sono altre cose, fortunatamente... che è meraviglioso vivere, per cui vale la pena anche di soffrire.


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè ce lo ha detto lui. se amasse la ragazza non sarebbe ossessionato dalla ex.
> Non è questione d'amore qui, credo che la cosa si sia fatta più complessa.
> Geko, se non ha esagerato nel descrivere il suo stato, ci ha parlato di una storia devastante con la sua amante. Una storia che, a parere mio, gli ha tolto molta della fiducia in se stesso (dice di sentirsi inferiore al marito; ha sensi di colpa nei confronti della compagna, ci ha parlato di ossessione e di attacchi di panico)
> Insomma, mica è una cosa da poco!!!
> Lui non ama più se stesso. Quando guarirà da questa ossessione (e guarirà certamente) saprà quali sono i suoi sentimenti verso Tizio e verso Caio. Ma in tale stato confusionale, dubito si possano prendere decisioni definitive.


Infatti: anche secondo me la sua è un'ossessione e non è affatto roba da poco, non stavo dicendo questo.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti: anche secondo me la sua è un'ossessione e non è affatto roba da poco, non stavo dicendo questo.


E' capitato nelle mani di una egoista (almeno da come la descrive).
Purtroppo succede di innamorarsi di persone che sono sanguisughe sentimentali. Ma poi ci si riprende.


----------



## Andy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' capitato nelle mani di *una egoista *(almeno da come la descrive).
> Purtroppo succede di innamorarsi di persone che sono sanguisughe sentimentali. Ma poi ci si riprende.


Non penso da come lui la descriva, anche perchè lui riesce a parlarne in maniera oggettiva, non mettendola mai dalla parte della persona cattiva.

E' chi lo legge che magari, invece, vede questo. In effetti una forma di egoismo c'è.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io ora sto soffrendo come un cane.
> Una sofferenza simile, ma minore, l'avevo già provata: non ne vale la pena.
> Se potessi tornare indietro, avrei scelto di vivere serenamente e da solo e pensare alle mie cose.
> 
> ...


Sicuramente io adesso ho almeno due motivi meravigliosi per cui vivere e che mi riempiono di felicità, ricordo però un certo periodo della mia vita, la sofferenza non aveva le stesse ragioni della tua ma io ne ero schiacciata... ho costruito una bella corazza di ghiaccio all'epoca, che ho portato per anni e che mi ha privato di tanto. Io con tutto il cuore ti auguro di uscirne meglio ancora di come ne sono uscita io allora... perchè se ne può uscire e ne vale la pena. E quando se ne esce si diventa più forti, anche quando poi la sofferenza si ripresenta alla tua porta, la fiducia in quello che la vita può riservare è sempre maggiore della paura di soffrire ancora.


----------



## geko (28 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' capitato nelle mani di una egoista (almeno da come la descrive).
> Purtroppo succede di innamorarsi di persone che sono sanguisughe sentimentali. Ma poi ci si riprende.


Non è egoismo, io ho parlato di lei sfiorando appena la sua personalità, non mi sono messo a descrivere per filo e per segno chi è, come vive o ha vissuto interiormente e non solo per tutto il tempo questa storia, il suo disagio . . . perché sapeva che avrebbe ferito entrambi ed io lì ad insistere, non vedevo motivo per cui dover rinunciare a lei, avrei dovuto darle ascolto prima. 

L'hanno scritto diverse donne qui, lei è una madre prima di tutto, lei ha delle priorità, sa che l'amore non è tutto nella vita e che ad un certo punto devi indietreggiare, a costo di farti odiare. Il problema è che io la conosco e so come funziona la sua testa e questa strategia, purtroppo, non è servita a molto.

Volendo approfondire un po' di più, io vi dico che cercando di essere oggettivo lei è sempre stata coerente nella sua vita e questa sua coerenza, il suo senso del dovere le sue priorità sono stati anche uno dei motivi che mi hanno portato ad apprezzarla ed innamorarmi, poi. Forse forse, masochisticamente e qui lo dico qui lo nego, se lei avesse tradito questo suo modo di essere oggi la stimerei meno. Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi . . . Insomma, in poche parole: sono da rottamare.


----------



## Andy (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Non è egoismo, io ho parlato di lei sfiorando appena la sua personalità, non mi sono messo a descrivere per filo e per segno chi è, come vive o ha vissuto interiormente e non solo per tutto il tempo questa storia, il suo disagio . . . perché sapeva che avrebbe ferito entrambi ed io lì ad insistere, non vedevo motivo per cui dover rinunciare a lei, avrei dovuto darle ascolto prima.
> 
> L'hanno scritto diverse donne qui, lei è una madre prima di tutto, lei ha delle priorità, sa che l'amore non è tutto nella vita e che ad un certo punto devi indietreggiare, a costo di farti odiare. Il problema è che io la conosco e so come funziona la sua testa e questa strategia, purtroppo, non è servita a molto.
> 
> Volendo approfondire un po' di più, io vi dico che cercando di essere oggettivo lei è sempre stata coerente nella sua vita e questa sua coerenza, il suo senso del dovere le sue priorità sono stati anche uno dei motivi che mi hanno portato ad apprezzarla ed innamorarmi, poi. Forse forse, masochisticamente e qui lo dico qui lo nego, se lei avesse tradito questo suo modo di essere oggi la stimerei meno. Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi . . . Insomma, in poche parole: sono da rottamare.


Comunque, se mi posso permettere, un dato di fatto vi è.
Lei è sposata con dei figli, eppure si è lasciata andare, comunque *tradendo *il proprio uomo.
Io ritengo che in questa storia la persona migliore sei tu, che ha capito. Perchè, lo dici tu stesso, lei *continua a chiamare*. La maturità io la vedo in te, che ti fai delle domande, non in lei, sebbene non la conosca.


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Non è egoismo, io ho parlato di lei sfiorando appena la sua personalità, non mi sono messo a descrivere per filo e per segno chi è, come vive o ha vissuto interiormente e non solo per tutto il tempo questa storia, il suo disagio . . . perché sapeva che avrebbe ferito entrambi ed io lì ad insistere, non vedevo motivo per cui dover rinunciare a lei, avrei dovuto darle ascolto prima. L'hanno scritto diverse donne qui, lei è una madre prima di tutto, lei ha delle priorità, sa che l'amore non è tutto nella vita e che ad un certo punto devi indietreggiare, a costo di farti odiare. Il problema è che io la conosco e so come funziona la sua testa e questa strategia, purtroppo, non è servita a molto.Volendo approfondire un po' di più, io vi dico che cercando di essere oggettivo lei è sempre stata coerente nella sua vita e questa sua coerenza, il suo senso del dovere le sue priorità sono stati anche uno dei motivi che mi hanno portato ad apprezzarla ed innamorarmi, poi. Forse forse, masochisticamente e qui lo dico qui lo nego, se lei avesse tradito questo suo modo di essere oggi la stimerei meno. Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi . . . Insomma, in poche parole: sono da rottamare.


non credo che tu sia da rottamare (ma nel caso ci fossero di nuovo gli incentivi statatali sulla rottamazione ti faccio sapere)....devi solo ritrovare il tuo equilibrio.
Lei ti ha segnato, avresti dovuto darle ascolto e forse lei doveva tenerti lontano ma con i se e con i ma non si va da nessuna parte. 

ora devi guardare avati, hai una ragazza che ti vuole bene e a cui tu vuoi bene: pensa a te stesso e alla tua serenità vedrai che il tempo aggiusta tutto


----------



## Andy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non credo che tu sia da rottamare (ma nel caso ci fossero di nuovo gli incentivi statatali sulla rottamazione ti faccio sapere)....devi solo ritrovare il tuo equilibrio.
> Lei ti ha segnato, *avresti dovuto darle ascolto* e forse lei doveva tenerti lontano ma con i se e con i ma non si va da nessuna parte.
> 
> ora devi guardare avati, hai una ragazza che ti vuole bene e a cui tu vuoi bene: pensa a te stesso e alla tua serenità vedrai che il tempo aggiusta tutto


Come puoi dare ascolto ad una persona che comunque ti cerca? E' lui che deve troncare di netto e ascoltare se stesso.


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Come puoi dare ascolto ad una persona che comunque ti cerca? E' lui che deve troncare di netto e ascoltare se stesso.


ma infatti se leggi tutta la frase ho scritto che con i se e con i ma non si arriva da nessuna parte.....


----------



## geko (28 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> lei *continua a chiamare*


Non proprio. Comunque Andy, lei ha seguito un progetto ben preciso, ha fatto tutto come andava fatto: si è laureata col massimo dei voti, in anticipo, ha fatto tutto perfettamente, ha sposato un uomo tranquillo etc etc. Io in questa storia sono l'incidente di percorso, la macchina che ti viene addosso quando stai rispettando tutte le regole ed i limiti di velocità. Ma gli incidenti, come tutti sanno, possono capitare e poi ci si rimette in carreggiata, lungo lo stesso percorso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Non è egoismo, io ho parlato di lei sfiorando appena la sua personalità, non mi sono messo a descrivere per filo e per segno chi è, come vive o ha vissuto interiormente e non solo per tutto il tempo questa storia, il suo disagio . . . perché sapeva che avrebbe ferito entrambi ed io lì ad insistere, non vedevo motivo per cui dover rinunciare a lei, avrei dovuto darle ascolto prima.
> 
> L'hanno scritto diverse donne qui, lei è una madre prima di tutto, lei ha delle priorità, sa che l'amore non è tutto nella vita e che ad un certo punto devi indietreggiare, a costo di farti odiare. Il problema è che io la conosco e so come funziona la sua testa e questa strategia, purtroppo, non è servita a molto.
> 
> Volendo approfondire un po' di più, io vi dico che cercando di essere oggettivo lei è sempre stata coerente nella sua vita e questa sua coerenza, il suo senso del dovere le sue priorità sono stati anche uno dei motivi che mi hanno portato ad apprezzarla ed innamorarmi, poi. Forse forse, masochisticamente e qui lo dico qui lo nego, se lei avesse tradito questo suo modo di essere oggi la stimerei meno. Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi . . . Insomma, in poche parole: sono da rottamare.


Senti... indipendentemente dalle motivazioni sue e dai comportamenti suoi, e anche dalla storia che hai tu con l'altra ragazza... tu sai che per il tuo bene ci devi mettere una pietra su, no? E sai pure che se non ci riesci non è *solo* perchè te ne sei innamorato, no? Perchè 5 anni sono lunghetti a darti martellate sulle ginocchia e essere contento quando sbagli, anche se quando la vedi hai le farfalle nello stomaco e quando ce l'hai tra le braccia di par di essere in paradiso, giusto? Allora se quest'albero ha messo radici così profonde, forse c'è riuscito perchè c'era un terreno fertile... io lavorerei su quello, perchè tu non sei da rottamare.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Dicembre 2011)

Un giorno, passata l'ossessione, vedrai la tua amante per quello che è. Vivrai finalmente libero dai sensi di colpa e di inferiorità.
Te lo auguro... e ne sarai finalmente fuori.
Un grosso in bocca al lupo!!!


----------



## geko (28 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora se quest'albero ha messo radici così profonde, forse c'è riuscito perchè c'era un terreno fertile... io lavorerei su quello, perchè tu non sei da rottamare.


Giusto. Solo che tu intendi un'altra cosa (e l'ho capita) . . . io invece interpreto erroneamente volutamente le tue parole e ci leggo un altro significato: diventare più arido.  

Comunque il quadro su di lei non lo faccio e non a caso: ma perché non ha senso, le mie dichiarazioni, le mie difese su di lei non contano perché io sono di parte, non sono una fonte attendibile per usare una terminologia tecnica. Sul resto hai più che ragione.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Non proprio. Comunque Andy, lei ha seguito un progetto ben preciso, ha fatto tutto come andava fatto: si è laureata col massimo dei voti, in anticipo, ha fatto tutto perfettamente, ha sposato un uomo tranquillo etc etc. Io in questa storia sono l'incidente di percorso, la macchina che ti viene addosso quando stai rispettando tutte le regole ed i limiti di velocità. Ma gli incidenti, come tutti sanno, possono capitare e poi ci si rimette in carreggiata, lungo lo stesso percorso.



Senti Geko come sai io potrei essere tuo padre..quindi senza offesa ti dico..piantala di fare l'invornito.
Non ti mettere piu'dubbi o scrupoli,vivi questa cosa finche'riesci a gestirla,ti piace,ti diverti..che cavolo cerchi scusa?
Segui la mia filosofia..l'amante deve dare pace e serenita',non deve mettre problemi,,,chiaro???


----------



## geko (28 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senti Geko *come sai io potrei essere tuo padre*..quindi senza offesa ti dico..piantala di fare l'invornito.
> Non ti mettere piu'dubbi o scrupoli,vivi questa cosa finche'riesci a gestirla,ti piace,ti diverti..che cavolo cerchi scusa?
> Segui la mia filosofia..l'amante deve dare pace e serenita',non deve mettre problemi,,,chiaro???


Effettivamente ritrovarlo qui non mi stupirebbe! 
Non mi piace la tua filosofia e non l'abbraccerò mai, però hai ragione nello specifico.


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senti Geko come sai io potrei essere tuo padre..quindi senza offesa ti dico..piantala di fare l'invornito.
> Non ti mettere piu'dubbi o scrupoli,vivi questa cosa finche'riesci a gestirla,ti piace,ti diverti..che cavolo cerchi scusa?
> Segui la mia filosofia..l'amante deve dare pace e serenita',non deve mettre problemi,,,chiaro???


...................... come al solito leggi di corsa................. :blu:


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Effettivamente ritrovarlo qui non mi stupirebbe!
> *Non mi piace la tua filosofia e non l'abbraccerò mai,* però hai ragione nello specifico.


:bravooo:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Giusto. Solo che tu intendi un'altra cosa (e l'ho capita) . . . io invece interpreto erroneamente volutamente le tue parole e ci leggo un altro significato: *diventare più arido*.
> 
> Comunque il quadro su di lei non lo faccio e non a caso: ma perché non ha senso, le mie dichiarazioni, le mie difese su di lei non contano perché io sono di parte, non sono una fonte attendibile per usare una terminologia tecnica. Sul resto hai più che ragione.


... intanto bisogna esserne capaci... come direbbe Lothar, non è arte di tutti... perchè la nostra natura tende ad emergere, e far finta di essere altro da noi... vedo altre martellate in agguato. ... in secondo luogo, visto che hai capito, e sicuramente sai molto meglio tu di me di cosa stiamo parlando... uhm... sei sicuro?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Effettivamente ritrovarlo qui non mi stupirebbe!
> Non mi piace la tua filosofia e non l'abbraccerò mai, però hai ragione nello specifico.


curiosita'...anche tua padre potrebbe avere l'amante??intendi questo??


----------



## geko (28 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> curiosita'...anche tua padre potrebbe avere l'amante??intendi questo??


No, mio padre aveva l'amante, poi un'altra e un'altra e un'altra, fino a quando finalmente ha preso in mano la sua vita e se n'è andato, cos'abbia adesso non lo so e non è affar mio. Ogni tanto a tagliare i ponti sono bravo anch'io!


Sbriciolata, dopo ti rispondo, prima devo pensare.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Effettivamente ritrovarlo qui non mi stupirebbe!
> Non mi piace la tua filosofia e non l'abbraccerò mai, però hai ragione nello specifico.


Invece amico mio, mio giovane amico...ti ci vorrebbe proprio un'iniezione di vitamina Lothar.
Tu sei dentro in un grande sogno che Lothar mostrerebbe a te nei fatti che è illusione.

Ma più penso a te, più vedo ancora come non possano funzionare le storie sbilanciate...
Se tu fossi un uomo al pari di suo marito, ossia un marito anche tu, e con figli, capiresti cosa lei ha messo a rischio per te.
E non staresti così male, no?

Cioè certe cose funzionano solo se sono parentesi in una via consolidata.
Tu hai bisogno di qualcosa di totale e assoluto, lei può darti solo qualcosa di relativo...

ma se separi le due cose: lei e la tua ragazza vedrai chiaro eh?

Sai anch'io un tempo non avrei MAI creduto di riuscire a vederla in un certo modo...poi ho accettato le cose come sono!

E credimi NON cambiano.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :bravooo:


Senti pupattola...
Sposati con un invornito...
Arriva 54 anni...
E vediamo se non ti viene la voglia di diavolare eh?
Lothar intanto ha fatto durare il suo martirimonio 24 anni...
E per il 25simo mi manda in crocera con sua moglie:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Non è egoismo, io ho parlato di lei sfiorando appena la sua personalità, non mi sono messo a descrivere per filo e per segno chi è, come vive o ha vissuto interiormente e non solo per tutto il tempo questa storia, il suo disagio . . . perché sapeva che avrebbe ferito entrambi ed io lì ad insistere, non vedevo motivo per cui dover rinunciare a lei, avrei dovuto darle ascolto prima.
> 
> L'hanno scritto diverse donne qui, lei è una madre prima di tutto, lei ha delle priorità, sa che l'amore non è tutto nella vita e che ad un certo punto devi indietreggiare, a costo di farti odiare. Il problema è che io la conosco e so come funziona la sua testa e questa strategia, purtroppo, non è servita a molto.
> 
> Volendo approfondire un po' di più, io vi dico che cercando di essere oggettivo lei è sempre stata coerente nella sua vita e questa sua coerenza, il suo senso del dovere le sue priorità sono stati anche uno dei motivi che mi hanno portato ad apprezzarla ed innamorarmi, poi. Forse forse, masochisticamente e qui lo dico qui lo nego, se lei avesse tradito questo suo modo di essere oggi la stimerei meno. Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi . . . Insomma, in poche parole: sono da rottamare.


Non sei da rottamare, uffa. Ti sei innamorato di lei perchè è lei. Punto. Fosse stata libera non fosse stata la prof sposata con figlio forse questa storia non sarebbe nemmeno iniziata. Probabilmente questa donna ti ha toccato dentro, e quando succede e non si elabora si resta al palo. Voglio farti una domanda, se non ti va puoi anche non rispondere eh, ma non voglio censurarmi per una volta. Per quale motivo hai chiuso o provato a chiudere? Perchè sei geloso del marito? Perchè quando ti guardi allo specchio pensi alla tua ragazza alla quale stai mentendo? Perchè non puoi pensare di stare con una donna che non è tua al 100%? Poi sugli attacchi di panico, ti ricordi quando sono arrivati la prima volta?


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> No, mio padre aveva l'amante, poi un'altra e un'altra e un'altra, fino a quando finalmente ha preso in mano la sua vita e se n'è andato, cos'abbia adesso non lo so e non è affar mio. Ogni tanto a tagliare i ponti sono bravo anch'io!
> 
> 
> Sbriciolata, dopo ti rispondo, prima devo pensare.


Figlio number 2 che ha giudicato un genitore per quello che ha fatto....poi dicono che i figli non lo fanno mai! Idealmente i figli non lo dovrebbero fare e non lo fanno, in pratica i figli lo fanno eccome, quindi sono felice dentro di em che c'è una riprova tangibile di questo.
Adesso mi serve la riprova tangibile che i traditori sono delle cacche ed ho svoltato.


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Figlio number 2 che ha giudicato un genitore per quello che ha fatto....poi dicono che i figli non lo fanno mai! Idealmente i figli non lo dovrebbero fare e non lo fanno, in pratica i figli lo fanno eccome, quindi sono felice dentro di em che c'è una riprova tangibile di questo.
> Adesso mi serve la riprova tangibile che i traditori sono delle cacche ed ho svoltato.


Daniele ma i tuoi genitori hanno mai tradito? Questo accanimento mi da da pensare. A meno che tu non parta dal tradimento come abbandono, e lì potrei anche capire.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senti Geko come sai io potrei essere tuo padre..quindi senza offesa ti dico..piantala di fare l'invornito.
> Non ti mettere piu'dubbi o scrupoli,vivi questa cosa finche'riesci a gestirla,ti piace,ti diverti..che cavolo cerchi scusa?
> Segui la mia filosofia..l'amante deve dare pace e serenita',non deve mettre problemi,,,chiaro???



:up:
:up::up:
:up::up::up:


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :up:
> :up::up:
> :up::up::up:


L'amante nel senso di colei che ama e colei che si ama è persona diversa dall'amante quale oasi nella quotidianità. Ma che ve lo dico a fare .


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Daniele ma i tuoi genitori hanno mai tradito? Questo accanimento mi da da pensare. A meno che tu non parta dal tradimento come abbandono, e lì potrei anche capire.


Mai tradito, ma parto dal presupposto che il tradimento è la peggiore modalità di abbandono, toglie la diggnità alle persone che lo subiscono. Motivo per cui disprezzo i traditori, perchè per me non sono altro che feccia umana.


----------



## geko (28 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma più penso a te, più vedo ancora come non possano funzionare le storie sbilanciate...
> Se tu fossi un uomo al pari di suo marito, ossia un marito anche tu, e con figli, capiresti cosa lei ha messo a rischio per te.


Ed è la sacrosanta verità, Conte. Qui mi chiedono delle spiegazioni ed io rispondo sinceramente. Quello che devo fare lo so, è il modo in cui si perde facilmente la strada che ti mette in crisi. Ho sempre portato a termine le cose nella mia vita, questa mi sta riuscendo tanto, troppo complicata. W Lothar.




MK ha detto:


> Non sei da rottamare, uffa. Ti sei innamorato di lei perchè è lei. Punto. Fosse stata libera non fosse stata la prof sposata con figlio forse questa storia non sarebbe nemmeno iniziata. Probabilmente questa donna ti ha toccato dentro, e quando succede e non si elabora si resta al palo. Voglio farti una domanda, se non ti va puoi anche non rispondere eh, ma non voglio censurarmi per una volta. Per quale motivo hai chiuso o provato a chiudere? Perchè sei geloso del marito? Perchè quando ti guardi allo specchio pensi alla tua ragazza alla quale stai mentendo? Perchè non puoi pensare di stare con una donna che non è tua al 100%? Poi sugli attacchi di panico, ti ricordi quando sono arrivati la prima volta?


Abbiamo chiuso perché non sopportavo più l'idea che non potessimo stare insieme, insieme davvero. La notte mi torturavo perché pensavo a cose stupide, a lei e al marito . . . ad un semplice dormire abbracciati, cose che ti fanno sentire stupido perfino quando ci stai pensando eh, immagina adesso . . .

E visto che stavamo male entrambi io ho deciso di metterla davanti ad un bivio, conoscendo già le risposte, ma mi sono detto "ok, attraverserò l'inferno, tanto poi passa" Ho cambiato città e ho realizzato un sacco di cose che mi sembravano irraggiungibili, sono stato ricompensato dei miei sforzi, ma mi mancava qualcosa, l'essenziale. Senza accorgermene ogni cosa che prima era importante per me e sulla quale avevo fatto affidamento, sulla quale credevo VERAMENTE, dicendo a me stesso "Ma si, tu vuoi fare questo nella vita, tu hai quest'altro e quell'altro, tutte cose fantastiche, lascia perdere il passato" . . . ognuna di queste cose aveva perso sapore. Come si ritrova, il sapore?

Gli attacchi di panico, che non sono proprio tali, non mi preoccupano. Sono cominciati con lei, direi, probabilmente quando mi sono accorto di esserci dentro fino al collo. Anche se io questo momento, cronologicamente, non so indicarlo. C'ero e basta, a partire da quando non lo so.


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mai tradito, ma parto dal presupposto che il tradimento è la peggiore modalità di abbandono, toglie la diggnità alle persone che lo subiscono. Motivo per cui disprezzo i traditori, perchè per me non sono altro che feccia umana.


Toglie la dignità a chi non ce l'ha Daniele. O meglio, a chi crede di non essere niente senza quella persona al suo fianco.


----------



## Andy (28 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Toglie la dignità a chi non ce l'ha Daniele. O meglio, a chi crede di non essere niente senza quella persona al suo fianco.


Definizione di dignità please.
La dignità è talmente personale che non la si può scindere dal contesto in cui vivi.

A volte una persona che ti tradisce, ti leva anche quella. Perchè tu vedevi in lei qualcosa di oltre.


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ed è la sacrosanta verità, Conte. Qui mi chiedono delle spiegazioni ed io rispondo sinceramente. Quello che devo fare lo so, è il modo in cui si perde facilmente la strada che ti mette in crisi. Ho sempre portato a termine le cose nella mia vita, questa mi sta riuscendo tanto, troppo complicata. W Lothar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei arrivato a un limite e sei tornato indietro. E' autodifesa, lo comprendo. Se il  sapore delle cose che hai lasciato quando hai incontrato lei non c'è più forse significa che non ci deve più essere. Quando si sta dentro al tunnel la scelta più facile è fare reset e tornare al punto di inizio. Ma se non hai imparato la lezione ti ricapiteranno le stesse cose. Mi viene in mente tuo padre, una donna via l'altra, abbandona la famiglia per l'amante. E tu non puoi avere l'amante perchè lei sceglie la famiglia. Strana la vita vero?


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Definizione di dignità please.
> La dignità è talmente personale che non la si può scindere dal contesto in cui vivi.
> 
> A volte una persona che ti tradisce, ti leva anche quella. Perchè tu vedevi in lei qualcosa di oltre.


E' un problema di dipendenza allora. Senza quella persona non sei niente.


----------



## geko (28 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> una donna via l'altra, abbandona la famiglia per l'amante. E tu non puoi avere l'amante perchè lei sceglie la famiglia. Strana la vita vero?


Fossi una mia amica 'reale' potrei non parlarti mai più per questo, sai? Beffarda la vita, direi . . . brava MK, come si dice nella boxe, KO tecnico, incasso il colpo e mi ritiro.


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E' un problema di dipendenza allora. Senza quella persona non sei niente.


Assolutamente no! E' un danno nella dignità della persona, perchè in quel momento il tradito (sbagliando) si interroga su cosa abbia sbagliato, su cosa sia sbagliato, non comprendendo che non ne ha colpa e che non è sbagliato (il più delle volte), ma è che è il traditore che è uno stronzona o una stronzona. Ma il danno è fatto, ti interroghi sul nulla, cerchi risposte che non potranno mai esserci e la risposta che viene fuori in maniera evidente da questa cosa è "sei stato tradito perchè sei una merdaccia!! La perdita della dignità avviene solo per chi ha un poco di testa da interrogarsi.
Io mi vergogno di quello che la mia ex mi ha fatto, buon motivi per non farmi vedere in nessun raduno, perchè io non posso sopportare che la gente sappia quello che mi è successo.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> L'amante nel senso di colei che ama e colei che si ama è persona diversa dall'amante quale oasi nella quotidianità. Ma che ve lo dico a fare .



Scusa ma no riesco a capire il senso .......

letto cosi capisco che tu vedi come un'oasi qualcosa di quodidiano dove ci puo essere di tutto ....io non conosco bene la tua storia ma nella tua oasi non ci sara stata sempre quella pace e bellezza che per me un'oasi deve avere....
Quindi per me è molto importante avere un'oasi al di fuori dal quotidiano diciamo un luogo magico che deve esclusivamente essere mio ......Dai insomma nella tua vita non hai mai vissuto qualcosa di solo tuo ,qualcosa che ti porti dentro come qualcosa di bello e unico???


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Fossi una mia amica 'reale' potrei non parlarti mai più per questo, sai? Beffarda la vita, direi . . . brava MK, come si dice nella boxe, KO tecnico, incasso il colpo e mi ritiro.


E dove ti ritiri? No no resta con noi, ti pregooooooooo...


----------



## Andy (28 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E' un problema di dipendenza allora. Senza quella persona non sei niente.


Intendo che a volte ci si dice di riprendersi la propria dignità.
Io non ho mai capito cosa vuol dire.
Sì, è dipendenza.
Lo dico con forza: quando ami con il cuore e con il vero amore, vi è dipendenza. Altrimenti non è amore.
Se chi ha la forza di riprendersi la sua "dignità" riesce a guardare subito oltre, non penso che c'entri la vera dignità di se stessi. 
Evidentemente si supera una soglia in cui ti dici: "Capisco. Ma come soffro. Ma cosa devo fare? O mi ammazzo o mi riprendo"

Non esistono altre alternative quando ami con il cuore: ti devi riprendere o ti ammazzi.

Ora: ti devi riprendere.

Cosa significa?

Devi avere la fortuna di poterlo fare. Se sei una persona sola e soffri di solitudine, rischi di cadere nel baratro. Non ce la fai. Hai bisogno di un appiglio.
Per qualcuno sono i figli, per altri gli amici, per altri ancora il lavoro, per taluni tutte queste cose.
Non è un fatto di dignità: se hai i soldi puoi spendere, se non li hai riparti dalla strada a afare il barbone, se hai la forza di farlo.

Perchè nessuno aiuta un barbone.

Io (non io, un esempio), sono nato nel quartiere più malfamato della mia città, sono disoccupato, la mia famiglia è allo sfascio. Sono povero. Per me quell'amore era tutto.
Mi riprendo la mia disgnità. Quale? Era proprio quel rapporto che mi dava tutta quella autostima.

E non lo si può negare a nessuno. Uno psicologo o uno psichiatra deve lavorare sulla singola condizione.

Non esistono ricette. Non esiste una dignità.
La dignità è quella cosa che l'uomo di potere pensa di avere, ma poi fa una scorreggia in pubblico e si accorge di averla... persa.


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Assolutamente no! E' un danno nella dignità della persona, perchè in quel momento il tradito (sbagliando) si interroga su cosa abbia sbagliato, su cosa sia sbagliato, non comprendendo che non ne ha colpa e che non è sbagliato (il più delle volte), ma è che è il traditore che è uno stronzona o una stronzona. Ma il danno è fatto, ti interroghi sul nulla, cerchi risposte che non potranno mai esserci e la risposta che viene fuori in maniera evidente da questa cosa è "*sei stato tradito perchè sei una merdaccia!!* La perdita della dignità avviene solo per chi ha un poco di testa da interrogarsi.
> Io mi vergogno di quello che la mia ex mi ha fatto, buon motivi per non farmi vedere in nessun raduno, perchè io non posso sopportare che la gente sappia quello che mi è successo.


Ma quando mai Daniele, tu sei quello che sei non le cose che ti succedono. Non capisco la vergogna, davvero. Capita succede è la vita. Io sono stata tradita prima del matrimonio, dopo il matrimonio e poi ancora e ancora. E non ho nessun problema a raccontarlo.


----------



## geko (28 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> *E dove ti ritiri?*


Beh, il KO tecnico è quando l'incontro non può continuare a causa del colpo ricevuto dall'avversario, come quando il sangue non si ferma. Hai vinto, insomma.



MK ha detto:


> *No no resta con noi, ti pregooooooooo...*


Non vuoi che vada via eh? Ammettilo che ti stai divertendo a giocare con la mia testolina malata! :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Beh, il KO tecnico è quando l'incontro non può continuare a causa del colpo ricevuto dall'avversario, come quando il sangue non si ferma. Hai vinto, insomma.
> 
> 
> 
> Non vuoi che vada via eh? Ammettilo che ti stai divertendo a giocare con la mia testolina malata! :mrgreen:


Davvero Geko, se sono andata oltre ti chiedo scusa. Delle volte mi scordo di dove siamo e sconfino. Sorry.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E dove ti ritiri? No no resta con noi, ti pregooooooooo...


si ritira a pensarci su, spero...


----------



## geko (28 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Davvero Geko, se sono andata oltre ti chiedo scusa. Delle volte mi scordo di dove siamo e sconfino. Sorry.


Tranquilla, non ero così serio. Era il mio modo per dirti che forse potresti avere ragione, ancora una volta mi hai spiazzato. Ma non te ne faccio una colpa eh, sono arrivato qui alla ricerca di altre risposte oltre le mie, e tu tra tutte queste finestrelle stampate sul monitor sei sicuramente tra le più determinanti. Non ti scusare. Oh, magari poi sei stronza davvero, ma sono un sostenitore del ragionevole dubbio!


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io (non io, un esempio), sono nato nel quartiere più malfamato della mia città, sono disoccupato, la mia famiglia è allo sfascio. Sono povero. Per me quell'amore era tutto.
> Mi riprendo la mia disgnità. Quale? Era proprio quel rapporto che mi dava tutta quella autostima.


E se quella persona muore? Cosa fai? Bisognerebbe pensare a un tradimento o a un abbandono come alla morte. La morte di quella persona che noi pensavamo fosse in un modo e invece si è rivelata in un altro. Passando oltre la rabbia e il rancore e il disprezzo. Tenendo dentro il nostro cuore i momenti magici che ogni storia, anche quella finita nel modo peggiore, ha avuto.


----------



## Andy (28 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E se quella persona muore? Cosa fai? Bisognerebbe pensare a un tradimento o a un abbandono come alla morte. La morte di quella persona che noi pensavamo fosse in un modo e invece si è rivelata in un altro. Passando oltre la rabbia e il rancore e il disprezzo. Tenendo dentro il nostro cuore i momenti magici che ogni storia, anche quella finita nel modo peggiore, ha avuto.


La stessa cosa con la morte, non vi è differenza.

Se non ce la fai, cadi.

Mia nonna si è lasciata morire dal dolore alla scomparsa di mio nonno.

Colpa sua? Agli occhi di un esterno sì. Ma è facile fare scorregge col culo degli altri.


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti pupattola...
> Sposati con un invornito...
> Arriva 54 anni...
> E vediamo se non ti viene la voglia di diavolare eh?
> ...


e dai fammi cazzeggiare un po......... iange:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e dai fammi cazzeggiare un po......... iange:



meno male che ci siete tu e il Conte,,qui'e'tutto un pianto..sto invornito ha una botta de culo enorme...la donna matura come amante tutti l'abbiamo sognata..e che fa??????si metti i dubbi........ma dico io vengono tutti qua??ma cosa c'e'una calamita che attira solo gente,con tanti problemi???non se ne puo'piu'......traditor gaudente vieni....qua' 1rott....


----------



## geko (28 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> meno male che ci siete tu e il Conte,,qui'e'tutto un pianto..sto invornito ha una botta de culo enorme...la donna matura come amante tutti l'abbiamo sognata..e che fa??????si metti i dubbi........ma dico io vengono tutti qua??ma cosa c'e'una calamita che attira solo gente,con tanti problemi???non se ne puo'piu'......traditor gaudente vieni....qua' 1rott....


Eh certo! Tanto la vita è un gioco a chi incula per primo! Evvai, tu si che sei giovane dentro, non come tutti 'sti morti qua. Fotti fotti, che Dio perdona tutti! :mrgreen:

A proposito, qualcuno sa dove procurarsi 'sta roba? Lothar? 

[video=youtube;uZnf814_gx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZnf814_gx8[/video]

Scherzo, non voglio offendere nessuno. Ma dici bene, bisogna cazzeggiare allegramente e sdrammatizzare sempre e comunque! :mexican:

Ciao Pà!


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> meno male che ci siete tu e il Conte,,qui'e'tutto un pianto..sto invornito ha una botta de culo enorme...la donna matura come amante tutti l'abbiamo sognata..e che fa??????si metti i dubbi........ma dico io vengono tutti qua??ma cosa c'e'una calamita che attira solo gente,con tanti problemi???non se ne puo'piu'......traditor gaudente vieni....qua' 1rott....


:ira: .........no no no il ragazzo è saggio perchè si sta tirando fuori da un gran casino!


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Eh certo! Tanto la vita è un gioco a chi incula per primo! Evvai, tu si che sei giovane dentro, non come tutti 'sti morti qua. Fotti fotti, che Dio perdona tutti! :mrgreen:
> 
> A proposito, qualcuno sa dove procurarsi 'sta roba? Lothar?
> 
> ...


veramente quello lo dico io........comunque.....vabbè và... :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Eh certo! Tanto la vita è un gioco a chi incula per primo! Evvai, tu si che sei giovane dentro, non come tutti 'sti morti qua. Fotti fotti, che Dio perdona tutti! :mrgreen:
> 
> A proposito, qualcuno sa dove procurarsi 'sta roba? Lothar?
> 
> ...


Ma figurati figliolo..la vita e'0cosi',fotti o ti fottono,pochi scrupoli e poca bonta'
Non pensare che io faccia poi chissa'che,e purtroppo gli anni passano.
Comunque sei sulla buona strada..chissa'che farai alla mia eta'.
Ultimo consiglio:se pensi troppo,ti penti di tradire,quindi devi essere asettico e freddo..chiaro ragazzo??non puo'mancare ..in bocca al lop..........:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## geko (28 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma figurati figliolo..la vita e'0cosi',fotti o ti fottono,pochi scrupoli e poca bonta'
> Non pensare che io faccia poi chissa'che,e purtroppo gli anni passano.
> Comunque sei sulla buona strada..chissa'che farai alla mia eta'.
> Ultimo consiglio:se pensi troppo,ti penti di tradire,quindi devi essere asettico e freddo..chiaro ragazzo??non puo'mancare ..in bocca al lop..........:rotfl::rotfl:


Ma si, l'importante è starci bene dentro se stessi e tu mi sembri a posto da questo punto di vista. Buon per te! Per quanto riguarda me dici che sono sulla buona strada . . . chissà, tutto è possibile.


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E se quella persona muore? Cosa fai? Bisognerebbe pensare a un tradimento o a un abbandono come alla morte. La morte di quella persona che noi pensavamo fosse in un modo e invece si è rivelata in un altro. Passando oltre la rabbia e il rancore e il disprezzo. Tenendo dentro il nostro cuore i momenti magici che ogni storia, anche quella finita nel modo peggiore, ha avuto.



Il tradimento è peggio della morte, perchè sarebbe potuto non capitare ed è a cura della volontà di altri farlo o no, quindi della umana cattiveria. Per me dentro ogni traditore c'è un impotente (se uomo) o frigida (se donna) con voglie di rivalsa, null'altro. Se non vuoi che una cosa accada, non la fai accadere, c'è poco da dire.
COsa serve tenere dentro i momenti magnci di un rapporto che era falso e basato sulla menzogna? Nulla, un rapporto che ha un tradimento è falso, nulla è stato vero e quindi è meglio cancellare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ma si, l'importante è starci bene dentro se stessi e tu mi sembri a posto da questo punto di vista. Buon per te! Per quanto riguarda me dici che sono sulla buona strada . . . chissà, tutto è possibile.


ehm... ehm... ricorda che il diavolo... non è mai brutto come si dipinge e poi Lothar... è un buon diavolo, ma non dirglielo, eh? che si offende!


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma figurati figliolo..la vita e'0cosi',fotti o ti fottono,pochi scrupoli e poca bonta'
> Non pensare che io faccia poi chissa'che,e purtroppo gli anni passano.
> Comunque sei sulla buona strada..chissa'che farai alla mia eta'.
> Ultimo consiglio:se pensi troppo,ti penti di tradire,quindi devi essere asettico e freddo..chiaro ragazzo??non puo'mancare ..in bocca al lop..........:rotfl::rotfl:


sei tremendo! :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma figurati figliolo..la vita e'0cosi',fotti o ti fottono,pochi scrupoli e poca bonta'
> Non pensare che io faccia poi chissa'che,e purtroppo gli anni passano.
> Comunque sei sulla buona strada..chissa'che farai alla mia eta'.
> Ultimo consiglio:se pensi troppo,ti penti di tradire,quindi devi essere asettico e freddo..chiaro ragazzo??non puo'mancare ..in bocca al lop..........:rotfl::rotfl:


Io sono certo del contrario, anzi sono certo che tu abbia torto. Mo ti spiego perchè, nella vita c'è sempre una persona più furba di te e se tutti fottono o si fanno fottere tu sarai fottuto. Ma chi maggiormnente fotte gli altri se trovasse un competitor elevato non sarebbe solo fottuto virtualmente, ma i rischi diventano sempre più grossi tanto maggiore è lo squalo, con risultati che tutti possono conoscere, cioè la morte del fottuto. 
Mio padre è stato assassinato, Un certo Franco V. (potrei usare anche il suo nome e cognome visto che è morto da moltissimi anni) ha fottuto così tanti per salvarsi il culo che si è suicidato quando l'unica strada che poteva percorrere era o farlo da solo o farsi uccidere.

Lothar, la realtà è che chi vive così finirà un giorno malissimo ed è il motivo per cui questa scuola di educazione deve morire, non è il futuro per l'essere umano, impossibile da sostenere come visiuone del mondo


----------



## geko (28 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... ehm... ricorda che il diavolo... non è mai brutto come si dipinge e poi Lothar... è un buon diavolo, ma non dirglielo, eh? che si offende!


Ne sono fermamente convinto, il diavolo poi non esiste. Mi sta simpatico! 

Vorrei invece chiedere a Lothar qualche consiglio. Senti ma allora tu che dici di fare? Continuo a scoparmela finché mi va, tanto la mia ragazza figurati . . . quella è stupida, non si accorge di niente oh, ma che devo fare per farglielo capire??? Un videotape, ecco, forse così se la da!
Per non parlare del marito, come fa a non capire niente dopo 5 anni, _quell'invornito_?? Non riesco a capacitarmi di come riesca ancora a passare dalle porte!!!

Ma si, continuo finché mi va, tanto già è più vecchia di 10 anni, tra qualche anno non mi piacerà nemmeno più e allora passo alla prossima, più giovane stavolta però eh! Giammai! 

Cavolo . . . sta funzionando! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ne sono fermamente convinto, il diavolo poi non esiste. Mi sta simpatico!
> 
> Vorrei invece chiedere a Lothar qualche consiglio. Senti ma allora tu che dici di fare? Continuo a scoparmela finché mi va, tanto la mia ragazza figurati . . . quella è stupida, non si accorge di niente oh, ma che devo fare per farglielo capire??? Un videotape, ecco, forse così se la da!
> Per non parlare del marito, come fa a non capire niente dopo 5 anni, _quell'invornito_?? Non riesco a capacitarmi di come riesca ancora a passare dalle porte!!!
> ...


ecco ti sta venendo il Lotharismo........... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## geko (28 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco ti sta venendo il Lotharismo........... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:up:

Eccolo qui il lato oscuro! :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Eccolo qui il lato oscuro! :rotfl:


hai detto che il diavolo non esiste... l'hai sfidato... e la maledizione del Conte si è abbattuta su di te... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> :up:Eccolo qui il lato oscuro! :rotfl:


dai su che almeno ti facciamo ridere di la verità! 
.....cmq il tuo avatar mi inquieta...........:scared:


----------



## Flavia (28 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma figurati figliolo..*la vita e'0cosi',fotti o ti fottono,pochi scrupoli e poca bonta'*
> Non pensare che io faccia poi chissa'che,e purtroppo gli anni passano.
> Comunque sei sulla buona strada..chissa'che farai alla mia eta'.
> Ultimo consiglio:se pensi troppo,ti penti di tradire,quindi devi essere asettico e freddo..chiaro ragazzo??non puo'mancare ..in bocca al lop..........:rotfl::rotfl:


Mi duole ammetterlo, ma credo tu abbia ragione, pensavo il contrario, ma mi sono resa conto che solo chi la pensa come te va avanti nella vita. Gli altri come me, se ne stanno ai margini


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai detto che il diavolo non esiste... l'hai sfidato... e la maledizione del Conte si è abbattuta su di te... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che facciamo lo salviamo dalla maledizione del Conte? che dici Sbrì? :carneval:


----------



## Sole (28 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> dai su che almeno ti facciamo ridere di la verità!
> .....cmq il tuo avatar mi inquieta...........:scared:


Ieri, quando ho lasciato il thread, era una discussione seria... com'è che siete finiti così?

Indovino... Lothar e il Conte


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ieri, quando ho lasciato il thread, era una discussione seria... com'è che siete finiti così?
> 
> Indovino... Lothar e il Conte


:up:

bravissima! Cmq ho letto che il Conte dice che l'uso del "QUASI" (il Conte ha quasi sempre ragione) è stato concesso solo a me.... bè ti autirizzo ad utilizzarlo! quindi la prossima volta che ti cazzia digli che hai la mia benedizione.... :mrgreen:


----------



## geko (28 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> dai su che almeno ti facciamo ridere di la verità!
> .....*cmq il tuo avatar mi inquieta*...........:scared:


Ma come? Allora non hai colto appieno il senso della battuta, quello è Anakin Skywalker dopo aver abbracciato il lato oscuro, cara mia, basta guardare "Aladdin" e "La bella e la bestia", sù!

Nella vita vera non sono così inquietante, fidati, anzi sono perfino bello. 

[Modalità cazzeggio OFF] : certo che bisogna saper sdrammatizzare Simy, ma _quella _non è filosofia per me. Capisco il ruolo di Lothar in questo forum e penso che sia positivo, per la dialettica.


----------



## Sole (28 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> bravissima! Cmq ho letto che il Conte dice che l'uso del "QUASI" (il Conte ha quasi sempre ragione) è stato concesso solo a me.... bè ti autirizzo ad utilizzarlo! quindi la prossima volta che ti cazzia digli che hai la mia benedizione.... :mrgreen:


Grazie Simy... lo userò spesso e volentieri


----------



## Sole (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ma come? Allora non hai colto appieno il senso della battuta, quello è Anakin Skywalker dopo aver abbracciato il lato oscuro, cara mia, *basta guardare "Aladdin" e "La bella e la bestia", *sù!


Gliel'abbiamo detto tutti, ma lei è così... è giovane


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> che facciamo lo salviamo dalla maledizione del Conte? che dici Sbrì? :carneval:


mah... non so mica... magari aspettiamo un po'... vediamo come va, che dici?


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ma come? Allora non hai colto appieno il senso della battuta, quello è Anakin Skywalker dopo aver abbracciato il lato oscuro, cara mia, basta guardare "Aladdin" e "La bella e la bestia", sù!
> 
> Nella vita vera non sono così inquietante, fidati, anzi sono perfino bello.
> 
> [Modalità cazzeggio OFF] : *certo che bisogna saper sdrammatizzare Simy, ma quella non è filosofia per me*. Capisco il ruolo di Lothar in questo forum e penso che sia positivo, per la dialettica.


Sono pienamente d'accordo con te! non abbraccio nemmeno io quella filosofia  


(modalità cazzeggio ON): te l'ha detto già Sole io sono GIOVANE........ facciamo che non chiedo ulteriori spiegazioni a voi e vado a chiedere a san google....


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah... non so mica... magari aspettiamo un po'... vediamo come va, che dici?


ma si.... aspettiamo :mexican:


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie Simy... lo userò spesso e volentieri


:up:


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Gliel'abbiamo detto tutti, ma lei è così... è giovane


......uff.......... vabbè vorrei proprio vedere come fareste senza di me :triste:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ......uff.......... vabbè vorrei proprio vedere come fareste senza di me :triste:


naaaa, Simy... non fare così... lo sai che che sei la nostra fatina!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ne sono fermamente convinto, il diavolo poi non esiste. Mi sta simpatico!
> 
> Vorrei invece chiedere a Lothar qualche consiglio. Senti ma allora tu che dici di fare? Continuo a scoparmela finché mi va, tanto la mia ragazza figurati . . . quella è stupida, non si accorge di niente oh, ma che devo fare per farglielo capire??? Un videotape, ecco, forse così se la da!
> Per non parlare del marito, come fa a non capire niente dopo 5 anni, _quell'invornito_?? Non riesco a capacitarmi di come riesca ancora a passare dalle porte!!!
> ...


mi hai evocato ed eccomi qua'....Certo che la devi tenere e anche stretta,a letto le 50enni non le batte nessuno..la tua morosa,e'giovane non capisce,guarda alle volte riscontro le stesse cose nella mia amante,e le chiedo se e'cretina totale.Poi penso che a  28anni,e che non sa un cavolo della vita.....
Marito???Nooooo sbagli,certo che immagina,ma forse gli levi una rottura di palle,cioe'scopare la moglie dopo 25 anni di matrimonio..Giovin ragazzo ascolta..le donne quando trovano l'amante cambiano,lookk,dieta,colore dei capelli,modo di fare sesso...impossibile non accorgesene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi hai evocato ed eccomi qua'....Certo che la devi tenere e anche stretta,a letto le 50enni non le batte nessuno..la tua morosa,e'giovane non capisce,guarda alle volte riscontro le stesse cose nella mia amante,e le chiedo se e'cretina totale.Poi penso che a 28anni,e che non sa un cavolo della vita.....
> Marito???Nooooo sbagli,certo che immagina,ma forse gli levi una rottura di palle,cioe'scopare la moglie dopo 25 anni di matrimonio..Giovin ragazzo ascolta..le donne quando trovano l'amante cambiano,lookk,dieta,colore dei capelli,modo di fare sesso...impossibile non accorgesene.


Tanto è vero che quando ho perso 10 chili, cambiato colore e taglio di capelli e mi sono tolta la fede... erano tutti convinti che l'amante l'avessi io...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## orchidea (28 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il tradimento è peggio della morte, perchè sarebbe potuto non capitare ed è a cura della volontà di altri farlo o no, quindi della umana cattiveria. Per me dentro ogni traditore c'è un impotente (se uomo) o frigida (se donna) con voglie di rivalsa, null'altro. Se non vuoi che una cosa accada, non la fai accadere, c'è poco da dire.
> COsa serve tenere dentro i momenti magnci di un rapporto che era falso e basato sulla menzogna? Nulla, un rapporto che ha un tradimento è falso, nulla è stato vero e quindi è meglio cancellare.


Cosa serve allora tenersi dentro utta sta rabbia?????
A Danie, non volermene eh... ma fa male al fegato.. mo basta no???? Dopo tre anni BASTA....................................... lo dico per te e per chi ti sta vicino....... mai pensato di dedicarti alla box? aiuta eh


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tanto è vero che quando ho perso 10 chili, cambiato colore e taglio di capelli e mi sono tolta la fede... erano tutti convinti che l'amante l'avessi io...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:mrgreen:


----------



## geko (28 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi hai evocato ed eccomi qua'....Certo che la devi tenere e anche stretta,a letto le 50enni non le batte nessuno..la tua morosa,e'giovane non capisce,guarda alle volte riscontro le stesse cose nella mia amante,*e le chiedo se e'cretina totale*.Poi penso che a  28anni,e che non sa un cavolo della vita.....
> Marito???Nooooo sbagli,certo che immagina,ma forse gli levi una rottura di palle,cioe'scopare la moglie dopo 25 anni di matrimonio..Giovin ragazzo ascolta..le donne quando trovano l'amante cambiano,lookk,dieta,colore dei capelli,modo di fare sesso...impossibile non accorgesene.


E' per questo che poi non te la stacchi più, '_prendi una donna trattala male etc. etc._' non ti ha insegnato niente? Questo lo so pure io che c'ho più o meno l'età della tua amante e sono rincoglionito.

Macché 50enne, le manca parecchio per quel traguardo, macché dieta, look e tinta, era figa prima ed è figa pure ora, Lothar. Bene, bene, sto imparando molto oggi. Quindi tu come fai? Dai un colpo al cerchio ed uno alla botte (spero che la botte non sia la tua amante, almeno quello!). E tua moglie non ti ha mai beccato? E se succede?


----------



## orchidea (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ne sono fermamente convinto, il diavolo poi non esiste. Mi sta simpatico!
> 
> Vorrei invece chiedere a Lothar qualche consiglio. Senti ma allora tu che dici di fare? Continuo a scoparmela finché mi va, tanto la mia ragazza figurati . . . quella è stupida, non si accorge di niente oh, ma che devo fare per farglielo capire??? Un videotape, ecco, forse così se la da!
> Per non parlare del marito, come fa a non capire niente dopo 5 anni, _quell'invornito_?? Non riesco a capacitarmi di come riesca ancora a passare dalle porte!!!
> ...


Non avercela con me perr ciò che dico, il tuo sarcasmo mi fa venire i brividi.... mi  ricorda una persona......
Giornata no oggi eh????


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Non avercela con me perr ciò che dico, il tuo sarcasmo mi fa venire i brividi.... mi ricorda una persona......
> *Giornata no oggi *eh????


.....di nuovo lui?


----------



## orchidea (28 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> .....di nuovo lui?


 eh stica... eh si... purtroppo geko ha un grande difetto........ lui lo sa  non si dice per privacy del mio capo e mia.....
ahahhahahhahahha


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> E' per questo che poi non te la stacchi più, '_prendi una donna trattala male etc. etc._' non ti ha insegnato niente? Questo lo so pure io che c'ho più o meno l'età della tua amante e sono rincoglionito.
> 
> Macché 50enne, le manca parecchio per quel traguardo, macché dieta, look e tinta, era figa prima ed è figa pure ora, Lothar. Bene, bene, sto imparando molto oggi. Quindi tu come fai? Dai un colpo al cerchio ed uno alla botte (spero che la botte non sia la tua amante, almeno quello!). E tua moglie non ti ha mai beccato? E se succede?


''.ma che staccare,siamo gia'staccati...e'storia folle,tra due persone ciniche e bastarde.
nooooo io la tratto come una regina,ma quando spara cazzate,non taccio....e pian piano si sveglia il mio tesoro.
Ahhh 40anni  ancora meglio....l'eta'perfetta,allora parola torna indietro,lui non vuole accorgesene,non capisce i segnali che riceve.
Io come sempre faccio quel che posso.....no moglie stra volpe,ma io peggio di lei,poi considera che ci vediamo raramente,in posti che appena conosco,e che uso 1 cell solo x lei,che vive in ufficio.


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> eh stica... eh si... purtroppo geko ha un grande difetto........ lui lo sa  non si dice per privacy del mio capo e mia.....
> ahahhahahhahahha


io non ho capito..............


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Intendo che a volte ci si dice di riprendersi la propria dignità.
> Io non ho mai capito cosa vuol dire.
> Sì, è dipendenza.
> Lo dico con forza: quando ami con il cuore e con il vero amore, vi è dipendenza. Altrimenti non è amore.
> ...


Andy non ci sto dentro.
Leggiti un po' di cose sulla dipendenza affettiva in mald'amore.it...guarda è un bel sito...
Sbagli Andy...non puoi basare tutta la tua autostima in un rapporto...finisci per essere un cane alla catena.

Ti sottopongo due esempi che mi hanno fatto riflettere.
Una volta mia moglie si trovava nel casino X.
Siccome il casino riguardava lei e la sua famiglia di origine, le dissi: ti arrangi, in queste cose io non voglio entrarci.

SI incazzò come non mai, ecco, nel momento del bisogno ti giri dall'altra parte ecc..ecc..ecc...

Poi dopo anni mi disse..
Sai, in quell'occasione sei stato bastardo come sempre, ma io ho avuto modo di mettermi alla prova, e ho visto che sono in grado di farcela DA SOLA.

Ho sbagliato moltissimo in altri casi Andy...
Perchè mi dicevo poverina senza di me non ce la fa, ma ecco che grazie al mio aiuto lei ce la farà.
Ed è sbagliato.
Lei potrebbe dirmi...ah ma tu pensi che io sono una povera cretina che da sola non ce la fa?

Io credo allora solo nell'aiuto investimento stile banca.
Io ti aiuto, ma devo avere il mio tornaconto, così siamo felici tutti e due e ce la fai.

Far dipendere la propria autostima dal successo con le persone è micidiale...un 'insidia micidiale...Andy...

Dai...
Oppure assistiamo a persone che si vedono come merde.
Cosa fanno?
Cercano sempre persone peggio di loro, così si sentono bene, anzichè cercare di emulare quelle che sono migliori di loro...hanno una rabbia immensa verso il successo altrui.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e dai fammi cazzeggiare un po......... iange:


Wovl che bell'avatar...
Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....corrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Che ne dici cenetta io te e Lothar?


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Wovl che bell'avatar*...
> Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....corrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Che ne dici cenetta io te e Lothar?



grazie! 

..........per la cenetta io ci sto!  
ora vado a casa
bacetti


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma figurati figliolo..la vita e'0cosi',fotti o ti fottono,pochi scrupoli e poca bonta'
> Non pensare che io faccia poi chissa'che,e purtroppo gli anni passano.
> Comunque sei sulla buona strada..chissa'che farai alla mia eta'.
> Ultimo consiglio:se pensi troppo,ti penti di tradire,quindi devi essere asettico e freddo..chiaro ragazzo??non puo'mancare ..in bocca al lop..........:rotfl::rotfl:


Lothar prendiamo questo giovine...sotto il nostro manto...
Terapia GAS: 
Geko: Gnocca, Amici e Sangiovese...
Ciò Lothar racconta a Geko...la tua vita 25 anni fa...da giovine sposo...
Non eri tutto innamorato pure tu?


----------



## Andy (28 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Andy non ci sto dentro.
> Leggiti un po' di cose sulla dipendenza affettiva in mald'amore.it...guarda è un bel sito...
> Sbagli Andy...non puoi basare tutta la tua autostima in un rapporto...finisci per essere un cane alla catena.
> 
> ...


Conte, ok.
Ma la solitudine è una brutta bestia. La Solitudine con la S maiuscola.
C'è gente che arriva ad ammazzarsi, e non c'è un marito, un libro o un prete al loro fianco in quei momenti.
La vita è fatta anche di queste persone, e non si può far finta di nulla, pensando che le cose giuste debbano andare in un certo modo.
Quando qualcuno attraversa una certa condizione, bisogna vederla con i suoi occhi, ma anche vivere la sua vita.

Quando ero piccolo ricordo che girava in paese la voce di un ragazzo che era stato lasciato dalla sua donna. Uno che soffriva, che si sentiva solo.
Il padre tornò a casa e lo trovo impiccato.
Non ci sono libri, non aveva una moglie che si comportava bene o male, che gli diceva "fai come vuoi", oppure "guarda che ti aiuto".
Quella è la solitudine.

Io quando vedo una persona che sta male, non gli dico cosa fare, perchè non lo so.
Mi dispiace e basta.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi hai evocato ed eccomi qua'....Certo che la devi tenere e anche stretta,a letto le 50enni non le batte nessuno..la tua morosa,e'giovane non capisce,guarda alle volte riscontro le stesse cose nella mia amante,e le chiedo se e'cretina totale.Poi penso che a  28anni,e che non sa un cavolo della vita.....
> Marito???Nooooo sbagli,certo che immagina,ma forse gli levi una rottura di palle,cioe'scopare la moglie dopo 25 anni di matrimonio..Giovin ragazzo ascolta..le donne quando trovano l'amante cambiano,lookk,dieta,colore dei capelli,modo di fare sesso...impossibile non accorgesene.


Ma amico mio...
Il nostro amico è innamorato dell'amante capisci?
E come dici tu questo non va bene, perchè diventa una seconda moglie...
Lothar che vogliamo farne di questo baldo giovine?
Un Meridio?
Un Disastrato?

O uno che riesce a mettere in riga con il gatto a nove code la professoressa?

Invece noi che siamo del mestiere non cambiamo niente...sennò la moglie ci sgama no?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Conte, ok.
> Ma la solitudine è una brutta bestia. La Solitudine con la S maiuscola.
> C'è gente che arriva ad ammazzarsi, e non c'è un marito, un libro o un prete al loro fianco in quei momenti.
> La vita è fatta anche di queste persone, e non si può far finta di nulla, pensando che le cose giuste debbano andare in un certo modo.
> ...


Si Andy!
Capisco.
Per questo io non mi dimentico mai di chi è solo.
Perchè sono stato fortunato.
Non mi sono mai trovato in quelle condizioni.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2011)

*MK*

Bellissimo il tuo avatar...
Devi fare colpo su geko?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar prendiamo questo giovine...sotto il nostro manto...
> Terapia GAS:
> Geko: Gnocca, Amici e Sangiovese...
> Ciò Lothar racconta a Geko...la tua vita 25 anni fa...da giovine sposo...
> Non eri tutto innamorato pure tu?


macche'amico mi sono sposato tardi,30 anni,e qualche mese dopo a proprio il 31 dicembre ad una sfarzosa festa....ma non era colpa mia....

ero e sono innamorato


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma amico mio...
> Il nostro amico è innamorato dell'amante capisci?
> E come dici tu questo non va bene, perchè diventa una seconda moglie...
> Lothar che vogliamo farne di questo baldo giovine?
> ...


no e'normale,considera l'eta',una donna di 40 su un ragazzo di 28 ha enorme ascendente....poi lui mica e'sposato..non conosce le gioii(??????)del matrimonio...

non cambiare e'difficile...me ne accorgo

comunque Geko e'in gamba e guaia chi lo tocca

Simy leva il..vel bianco all'avatar...che sono curioso


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no e'normale,considera l'eta',una donna di 40 su un ragazzo di 28 ha enorme ascendente....poi lui mica e'sposato..non conosce le gioii(??????)del matrimonio...
> 
> non cambiare e'difficile...me ne accorgo
> 
> ...


Ma hai visto che roba amico mio?
Guarda che Simy è una che con uno starnuto fa esplodere il reggiseno eh?
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ecco speriamo che Geko si sposi o vada a convivere così ridimensiona il tutto 
E tempo un mese ci dice...

Conte e Lothar portatemi via con voi...a diavolare in romagna...
Così becchiamo quella da 23 che vuole farsi la storia con un altro e le diciamo...cosa fai qui bambina...ci siamo noi in giro...torna dritta dal tuo ragazzo che è serio...

Geko è intelligente e ha spirito...
E come vedi non si piange addosso...

Lothar ricordiamoci del giorno della Befana...eh?:carneval:


----------



## geko (28 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Non avercela con me perr ciò che dico, il tuo sarcasmo mi fa venire i brividi.... mi  ricorda una persona......
> Giornata no oggi eh????


Eh no eh. Non te lo permetto! Bella giornata (del chezzo) per quanto mi riguarda, si!



lothar57 ha detto:


> ''.ma che staccare,siamo gia'staccati...e'storia folle,tra due persone ciniche e bastarde.
> nooooo io la tratto come una regina,ma quando spara cazzate,non taccio....e pian piano si sveglia il mio tesoro.
> Ahhh 40anni  ancora meglio....l'eta'perfetta,allora parola torna indietro,lui non vuole accorgesene,non capisce i segnali che riceve.
> Io come sempre faccio quel che posso.....no moglie stra volpe,ma io peggio di lei,poi considera che ci vediamo raramente,in posti che appena conosco,e che uso 1 cell solo x lei,che vive in ufficio.


Genio.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo il tuo avatar...
> *Devi fare colpo su geko?*





lothar57 ha detto:


> *comunque Geko e'in gamba e guaia chi lo tocca*





contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco *speriamo che Geko si sposi* o vada a convivere


Oh, ma esattamente da quanto sono diventato lo zimbello del forum?? :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma hai visto che roba amico mio?
> Guarda che Simy è una che con uno starnuto fa esplodere il reggiseno eh?
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Geko mi e'simpatico per lo stesso motivo,altri sarebbero corsi dallo psicanalista...ha le palle..come tutti gli uomi dovrebbero..non come il cervo piangente del volano..etc etc

La Befanona....in lingerie....occhio.....


----------



## orchidea (28 Dicembre 2011)

Geko..... mi sembri LUI.................... aiutoooooooooooooooooo ne che sei tu eh????
Ma porca miseriaccia.... ndo sta la tua morosa??? che ce fe tutto il giorno qui????!!!!!
Non so fatti miei el so......


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Geko mi e'simpatico per lo stesso motivo,altri sarebbero corsi dallo psicanalista...ha le palle..come tutti gli uomi dovrebbero..non come il cervo piangente del volano..etc etc
> 
> La Befanona....in lingerie....occhio.....


Qua troppo Galli porconi in giro eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Lothar ma esiste una donna che sia riuscita a farti soffrire e a piangere?
A parte tua moglie quando ti beccherà?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qua troppo Galli porconi in giro eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Lothar ma esiste una donna che sia riuscita a farti soffrire e a piangere?
> A parte tua moglie quando ti beccherà?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


eh eh bisogna fare il training autogeno....ad esempio l'''altra''quando ci siamo visti prima di Natale, dopo  mi e'tornata in mente tutto il giorno,non me la ricordavo tanto bella ed elegante...be'mi sono imposto di cancellare quel fantastico flash..  e cosi'ho fatto.Il giorno dopo scordata....figurati piangere,,,sinceramente non ricordo...


----------



## Andy (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Oh, ma esattamente da quanto sono diventato lo zimbello del forum?? :mrgreen:


Non hai capito che Lothar vuole il numero della prof?
 :mrgreen:


----------



## geko (28 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Geko..... mi sembri LUI.................... aiutoooooooooooooooooo ne che sei tu eh????
> Ma porca miseriaccia.... ndo sta la tua morosa??? che ce fe tutto il giorno qui????!!!!!
> Non so fatti miei el so......


Cara non sono io, e per favore non ti innamorare di me che se no mi trasferisco in Tibet davvero, a fare il monaco, magari è la volta buona che taglio barba e capelli. Scherzo, scherzo. Sai, in giornate come questa io lavorerei, per finta come vedi, visto che sto qua, ma lavorerei. Io non faccio il gigolo come Lothar! 



contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar ma esiste una donna che sia riuscita a farti soffrire e a piangere?
> A parte tua moglie quando ti beccherà?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma secondo me lui di batoste ne avrà prese almeno quante ne ha date.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Cara non sono io, e per favore non ti innamorare di me che se no mi trasferisco in Tibet davvero, a fare il monaco, magari è la volta buona che taglio barba e capelli. Scherzo, scherzo. Sai, in giornate come questa io lavorerei, per finta come vedi, visto che sto qua, ma lavorerei. Io non faccio il gigolo come Lothar!
> 
> 
> 
> Ma secondo me lui di batoste ne avrà prese almeno quante ne ha date.


gigolo'....dai piantala,macche'sono solo diversamente fedele,ma non sempre.

Amico lezione due...un tipo fa controllare la moglie.45-50 anni 3 o 4 figli,lavoro tosto da 10 ore al giorno,insomma diresti..poveretta alla sera russa..macche'saltano fuori ben 2 amanti fissi..


morale....se vogliono ci fanno becchissimi...potrei esserlo anch'io


----------



## geko (28 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non hai capito che Lothar vuole il numero della prof?
> :mrgreen:


Eccolo, a parte qualche donna, uno che mi capisce qua dentro. Ma li senti?

Di avere il numero della Prof. uno come Lothar se lo può giusto sognare . . . e si sveglia pure sudato! Mica pizza & fichi!


----------



## Andy (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Eccolo, a parte qualche donna, uno che mi capisce qua dentro. Ma li senti?
> 
> Di avere il numero della Prof. uno come Lothar se lo può giusto sognare . . . e si sveglia pure sudato! Mica pizza & fichi!


Scommetto che prima o poi ti arriva un suo pm  

Scherzo, Lothar


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa ma no riesco a capire il senso .......
> 
> letto cosi capisco che tu vedi come un'oasi qualcosa di quodidiano dove ci puo essere di tutto ....io non conosco bene la tua storia ma nella tua oasi non ci sara stata sempre quella pace e bellezza che per me un'oasi deve avere....
> Quindi per me è molto importante avere un'oasi al di fuori dal quotidiano diciamo un luogo magico che deve esclusivamente essere mio ......Dai insomma nella tua vita non hai mai vissuto qualcosa di solo tuo ,qualcosa che ti porti dentro come qualcosa di bello e unico???


Luna intanto ti ringrazio perchè mi hai fatto pensare a una risposta da darti e... non l'ho trovata! Qualcosa di solo mio non c'è. Non riesco a trovarlo. E' che vedo sempre (o quasi sempre) nelle persone con un partner ufficiale e amante (o amanti) la ricerca di qualcosa (tramite qualcuno) che li porti via dalla quotidianità. E penso, ma se quella quotidianità è così pesante perchè non cambiarla tout court invece di prendersi una vacanza con l'amante di turno? Io il luogo magico lo vorrei condividere. Con l'uomo che amo, con i miei amici, con mia figlia. Non riesco proprio a capire io il senso di vivere divisi in due.

ps scusa Geko l'OT.


----------



## elena_ (28 Dicembre 2011)

@ Orchidea
forse mi confondo o ricordo male, ma anche i tuoi genitori avevano avuto dissapori?

@ MK
tu sei una gran donna.

@ Conte
anche per me la voce di Geko è importante, è una prospettiva che mancava.

@Geko
sto seguendo con interesse tutto il 3D e vedo che la forza è sempre più potente in te


----------



## orchidea (28 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> @ Orchidea
> forse mi confondo o ricordo male, ma anche i tuoi genitori avevano avuto dissapori?
> 
> @ MK
> ...


Elena, io sono la vecchia Ritga di un anno fa... i miei genitori dissapori?
Io non ho mai avuto un padre se non un ombra pesante a casa.... una malattia che sta dentro casa e non si vede l'ora che sparisca invece è sparita l'unica persona per me importante...
Ricordo bene i pianti di mia madre a causa di quell'essere bipede...
Quindi si dissapori e neanche pochi....


----------



## orchidea (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Cara non sono io, e per favore non ti innamorare di me che se no mi trasferisco in Tibet davvero, a fare il monaco, magari è la volta buona che taglio barba e capelli. Scherzo, scherzo. Sai, in giornate come questa io lavorerei, per finta come vedi, visto che sto qua, ma lavorerei. Io non faccio il gigolo come Lothar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Eccolo, a parte qualche donna, uno che mi capisce qua dentro. Ma li senti?
> 
> Di avere il numero della Prof. uno come Lothar se lo può giusto sognare . . . e si sveglia pure sudato! Mica pizza & fichi!


cinno hai stoffa..Sbriciola traduci gentilmente ..caro Geko scambiamo?forse la mia invornita 28enne farebbe al caso tuo,e la tua prof rivolterebbe gli occhi,poi do'po,accento Riccionese....la rimando a te...


----------



## elena_ (28 Dicembre 2011)

*ti chiedo scusa Rita*



orchidea ha detto:


> Elena, io sono la vecchia Ritga di un anno fa... i miei genitori dissapori?
> Io non ho mai avuto un padre se non un ombra pesante a casa.... una malattia che sta dentro casa e non si vede l'ora che sparisca invece è sparita l'unica persona per me importante...
> Ricordo bene i pianti di mia madre a causa di quell'essere bipede...
> Quindi si dissapori e neanche pochi....


ricordavo bene allora...


----------



## elena_ (28 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cinno hai stoffa..Sbriciola traduci gentilmente ..caro Geko scambiamo?forse la mia invornita 28enne farebbe al caso tuo,e la tua prof rivolterebbe gli occhi,poi do'po,accento Riccionese....la rimando a te...


Lothar, ma ci faccia il piacere...eh?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bjQOwXMoPk


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

Intanto vi chiedo scusa per eventuali stronzate ma mi sa che ho esagerato un po' col vino stasera.



MK ha detto:


> Luna intanto ti ringrazio perchè mi hai fatto pensare a una risposta da darti e... non l'ho trovata! Qualcosa di solo mio non c'è. Non riesco a trovarlo. E' che vedo sempre (o quasi sempre) nelle persone con un partner ufficiale e amante (o amanti) la ricerca di qualcosa (tramite qualcuno) che li porti via dalla quotidianità. E penso, ma se quella quotidianità è così pesante perchè non cambiarla tout court invece di prendersi una vacanza con l'amante di turno? Io il luogo magico lo vorrei condividere. Con l'uomo che amo, con i miei amici, con mia figlia. Non riesco proprio a capire io il senso di vivere divisi in due.
> 
> ps *scusa Geko l'OT*.


A dire il vero a me sembra che tu l'abbia riportato in topic. Per quanto riguarda quello che hai scritto sopra, solo: Wow, cazzo! 



elena_ ha detto:


> @ MK
> tu sei una gran donna.


Ho pensato la stessa cosa dopo aver letto.



elena_ ha detto:


> @Geko
> sto seguendo con interesse tutto il 3D e vedo che la forza è sempre più potente in te


Grazie Elena, sei molto incoraggiante!



lothar57 ha detto:


> cinno hai stoffa..Sbriciola traduci gentilmente ..caro Geko scambiamo?forse la mia invornita 28enne farebbe al caso tuo,e la tua prof rivolterebbe gli occhi,poi do'po,accento Riccionese....la rimando a te...


Cinno so cosa significa, si.
 L'ultima volta che mi sono scambiato la ragazza avevo tipo 16 anni e ripensandoci non mi andò bene, l'altro ci aveva guadagnato invece. La tua bella 28enne tienila per te, finché non ti stanchi chiaro . . . e poi a te che cambierebbe? Il colore dello smalto? 
A me piace il sesso con donne intelligenti, se non sono intelligenti non mi diverto abbastanza. L'intelligenza da al sesso qualcosa in più, sai? Aumenta la fantasia, il gioco, la sfida e tante altre cose che ora che sono un po' brillo non mi vengono in mente . . . dovresti provare una volta! 

Via che scherzo, vecio. Buonanotte! :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Intanto vi chiedo scusa per eventuali stronzate ma mi sa che ho esagerato un po' col vino stasera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vedi Geko non capitera'piu' ne a me ne a te,perche'la prossima sara'50enne per me e 30enne per te,cosi'torniamo''normali''.
Non mi conosci....nel profilo del sito d'incontri dove andavo,si legge tutt'ora che non mi interessa la bellona idiota,ma la testa per prima cosa,quindi donne normalissime.
A gennaio dovrei incontrarne una con quelle caratteristiche,ma l'attuale mica la getto solo perche'e'stragnocca e molto intelligente,dico bene?


----------



## orchidea (29 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi Geko non capitera'piu' ne a me ne a te,perche'la prossima sara'50enne per me e 30enne per te,cosi'torniamo''normali''.
> Non mi conosci....nel profilo del sito d'incontri dove andavo,si legge tutt'ora che non mi interessa la bellona idiota,ma la testa per prima cosa,quindi donne normalissime.
> A gennaio dovrei incontrarne una con quelle caratteristiche,ma l'attuale mica la getto solo perche'e'stragnocca e molto intelligente,dico bene?


Lothar.... te lo debbo dire... in fondo in fondo da che ti leggo ti invidio bonariamente... vorrei essere come te in versione femminile......


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi Geko non capitera'piu' ne a me ne a te,perche'la prossima sara'50enne per me e 30enne per te,cosi'torniamo''normali''.
> Non mi conosci....nel profilo del sito d'incontri dove andavo,si legge tutt'ora che non mi interessa la bellona idiota,ma la testa per prima cosa,quindi donne normalissime.
> A gennaio dovrei incontrarne una con quelle caratteristiche,ma l'attuale mica la getto solo perche'e'stragnocca e molto intelligente,dico bene?


Giusto, anche mia madre lo dice sempre "del maiale non si butta via niente!". Sito per incontri però . . . così mi fai vacillare un mito.


----------



## Simy (29 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no e'normale,considera l'eta',una donna di 40 su un ragazzo di 28 ha enorme ascendente....poi lui mica e'sposato..non conosce le gioii(??????)del matrimonio...
> 
> non cambiare e'difficile...me ne accorgo
> 
> ...


Ma anche no! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma hai visto che roba amico mio?
> Guarda che Simy è una che con uno starnuto fa esplodere il reggiseno eh?
> *:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ma la smettete!!!!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:





....................... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



....................................................................:mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Giusto, anche mia madre lo dice sempre "del maiale non si butta via niente!". Sito per incontri però . . . così mi fai vacillare un mito.


l'ho frequentato fino a 6 mesi poi ho smesso,sapessi quante idiote ci sono...era un giochetto..ma alcune erano intelligenti e belle ma troppo complicate per la mia vita


----------



## Simy (29 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> l'ho *frequentato fino a 6 mesi poi ho smesso*,sapessi quante idiote ci sono...era un giochetto..ma alcune erano intelligenti e belle ma troppo complicate per la mia vita


quindi sei cosi dalla nascita? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:............bambino precoce!!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

*Per Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora se quest'albero ha messo radici così profonde, forse c'è riuscito perchè c'era un terreno fertile... io lavorerei su quello, perchè tu non sei da rottamare.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in secondo luogo, visto che hai capito, e sicuramente sai molto meglio tu di me di cosa stiamo parlando... uhm... sei sicuro?





geko ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, dopo ti rispondo, prima devo pensare.



Ti devo una risposta. Ci ho pensato davvero, non me ne sono dimenticato. Dunque . . . la risposta è no. Non ne sono sicuro. Così tanto tempo per una risposta così banale? Si, perché hai fatto sorgere in me il dubbio e prima non ce l'avevo quindi ti dico che si, è possibile la tua teoria. E poi mi è capitato spesso di ripensare a questa cosa che ha scritto MK, non so esattamente perché. Magari soltanto perché sono facilmente manipolabile (no, a questo non ci credo nemmeno io, per fortuna!) oppure, più plausibile, perché sto cercando di guardarmi dall'esterno:



MK ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente tuo padre, una donna via l'altra, abbandona la famiglia per l'amante. E tu non puoi avere l'amante perchè lei sceglie la famiglia. Strana la vita vero?


Scusa se ci ho messo tanto, Sbriciolata.

@MK
Non ho ripescato la tua frase per farti sentire in colpa, mi ha colpito e basta!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma anche no! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dai amico mio...io la tengo per le ali...tu colpisci per davanti...è tanta...ce n'è per tutti...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (29 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai amico mio...io la tengo per le ali...tu colpisci per davanti...è tanta...ce n'è per tutti...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Conteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee basta per favore!


----------



## lothar57 (29 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Conteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee basta per favore!



ahhhhhh pensare che ho avuto 3 occasioni per vederti....che invonrito


----------



## Simy (29 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahhhhhh pensare che ho avuto *3 occasioni *per vederti....che invonrito



appunto! ...... vergogna! :incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto! ...... vergogna! :incazzato:


Si è messo di mezzo il maleficio...:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si è messo di mezzo il maleficio...:carneval:


non lo nominare per l'amor di Dio...che tra due sere sfighe permettendo ho gente a casa..

e poi qualcosa guasta gia'....sono 2 gg che nn riesco a parlare all'altra''lei''...


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ti devo una risposta. Ci ho pensato davvero, non me ne sono dimenticato. Dunque . . . la risposta è no. Non ne sono sicuro. Così tanto tempo per una risposta così banale? Si, perché hai fatto sorgere in me il dubbio e prima non ce l'avevo quindi ti dico che si, è possibile la tua teoria. E poi mi è capitato spesso di ripensare a questa cosa che ha scritto MK, non so esattamente perché. Magari soltanto perché sono facilmente manipolabile (no, a questo non ci credo nemmeno io, per fortuna!) oppure, più plausibile, perché sto cercando di guardarmi dall'esterno:
> Scusa se ci ho messo tanto, Sbriciolata.
> 
> @MK
> Non ho ripescato la tua frase per farti sentire in colpa, mi ha colpito e basta!


Di solito è quando le storie finiscono malamente che mi danno della manipolatrice e stronza :mrgreen:- Non credo di esserlo, sono istintiva e quando sento ti dire una cosa la dico. Ho questo brutto difetto di pensare che gli altri siano come me, invece non è così, non mi rendo conto che bisogna essere pronti per ascoltare certe cose, sono un po' bambina in questo. Non so se sei pronto Geko, ma se quelle parole ti hanno colpito può essere che una parte di te, magari ancora sommersa, l'abbiano raggiunta.


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Di solito è quando le storie finiscono malamente che mi danno della manipolatrice e stronza :mrgreen:- Non credo di esserlo, sono istintiva e quando sento ti dire una cosa la dico. Ho questo brutto difetto di pensare che gli altri siano come me, invece non è così, non mi rendo conto che bisogna essere pronti per ascoltare certe cose, sono un po' bambina in questo. Non so se sei pronto Geko, ma se quelle parole ti hanno colpito può essere che una parte di te, magari ancora sommersa, l'abbiano raggiunta.


Non ti darei mai della manipolatrice, tanto meno della stronza. Al massimo potrei avercela con te perché nonostante tu sia ancora nella tempesta, e non conosco la tua storia ma temo tu ne abbia passate tante, credi ancora in cose che io sto cercando di seppellire. Alcune persone sembrano forti come le rocce ma si sgretolano, poi invece ci sono quelle che hanno scoperto l'ingrediente segreto, il collante perfetto, e tu mi sembri tra queste.

E' tutta notte, tutta mattina e tutto pomeriggio che si è insinuata un'idea terribile nella mia testa . . . come sempre dopo la fase 'cazzeggioefacciolostupidoohyeah' segue la fase critica.


----------



## Simy (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Non ti darei mai della manipolatrice, tanto meno della stronza. Al massimo potrei avercela con te perché nonostante tu sia ancora nella tempesta, e non conosco la tua storia ma temo tu ne abbia passate tante, credi ancora in cose che io sto cercando di seppellire. Alcune persone sembrano forti come le rocce ma si sgretolano, poi invece ci sono quelle che hanno scoperto l'ingrediente segreto, il collante perfetto, e tu mi sembri tra queste.
> 
> E' tutta notte, tutta mattina e tutto pomeriggio che si è insinuata un'idea terribile nella mia testa . . . come sempre dopo la fase 'cazzeggioefacciolostupidoohyeah' segue la fase critica.


guarda che è normale! i momenti di alti e bassi si alterneranno, ci saranno giorni in cui penserai di non farcela e giorni in cui penserai di aver superato tutti gli ostacoli.....e arriverà il giorni i cui i momenti no saranno sempre meno!


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Non ti darei mai della manipolatrice, tanto meno della stronza. Al massimo potrei avercela con te perché nonostante tu sia ancora nella tempesta, e non conosco la tua storia ma temo tu ne abbia passate tante, credi ancora in cose che io sto cercando di seppellire. Alcune persone sembrano forti come le rocce ma si sgretolano, poi invece ci sono quelle che hanno scoperto l'ingrediente segreto, il collante perfetto, e tu mi sembri tra queste.
> 
> E' tutta notte, tutta mattina e tutto pomeriggio che si è insinuata un'idea terribile nella mia testa . . . come sempre dopo la fase 'cazzeggioefacciolostupidoohyeah' segue la fase critica.


Oddio quale idea terribile? E' vero, ne ho passate tante. Tradita prima del matrimonio (perdonato), tradita dopo il matrimonio con mia figlia di pochi mesi (non perdonato). Separazione. Lutto di un paio d'anni, riapertura. Grande storia d'amore pochi giorni prima del compimento dei miei 40 anni, grande sogno di ricominciare da capo dall'altra parte dell'Italia, tanto romanticismo tanta passione ma anche step by step (perchè sono madre appunto) e nel pieno accordo col padre di mia figlia. All'improvviso chi tanto insisteva per avermi con sè si tira indietro, non ce la fa. Tutto da rifare e all'improvviso la morte di mio marito. Il lutto vero questa volta. Adesso la tempesta non c'è più, ogni tanto qualche malinconia. Ma la forza non svanisce mai  e nemmeno il senso maledettamente romantico della vita.


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che è normale! i momenti di alti e bassi si alterneranno, ci saranno giorni in cui penserai di non farcela e giorni in cui penserai di aver superato tutti gli ostacoli.....e arriverà il giorni i cui i momenti no saranno sempre meno!


Ciao Simy, non è dei momenti no che ho paura. Io ci convivo alla grande coi momenti no, ci si abitua anche a questo sai? E nemmeno dei pensieri negativi, ma io ho paura delle azioni che ne conseguono perché sono un testardo e se mi convinco di qualcosa raramente riesco ad auto dissuadermi. Se agisco d'impulso stavolta non lo so, boh, mah, bah . . . però insomma, beh? Hai capito tutto, no? :rotfl:


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Oddio quale idea terribile? E' vero, ne ho passate tante. Tradita prima del matrimonio (perdonato), tradita dopo il matrimonio con mia figlia di pochi mesi (non perdonato). Separazione. Lutto di un paio d'anni, riapertura. Grande storia d'amore pochi giorni prima del compimento dei miei 40 anni, grande sogno di ricominciare da capo dall'altra parte dell'Italia, tanto romanticismo tanta passione ma anche step by step (perchè sono madre appunto) e nel pieno accordo col padre di mia figlia. All'improvviso chi tanto insisteva per avermi con sè si tira indietro, non ce la fa. Tutto da rifare e all'improvviso la morte di mio marito. Il lutto vero questa volta. Adesso la tempesta non c'è più, ogni tanto qualche malinconia. Ma la forza non svanisce mai  e nemmeno il senso maledettamente romantico della vita.


No scusa, le mie funzioni cognitive sono notevolmente ridotte oggi ma cosa vuol dire lutto di un paio d'anni, riapertura? Anche se mi manca un tassello, accidenti, mi dispiace.

Nel lavoro che faccio io incontro solo gente che ha vissuto o subito cose più o meno gravi, vengono da me, da noi, pensando che sappiamo come aggiustare le cose o trovare un modo per farlo e quasi sempre mi sento piuttosto sicuro di riuscirci e fidati che sono anche cose di gran lunga peggiori a questa mia storiella, in giornate come queste io mi rendo conto che nella vita dovrei lavorare e stop. 

Per la mia idea terribile, non lo so, sto elaborando. Magari adesso scrivo.


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

Credo di aver appena capito cosa intendessi con 'lutto di un paio d'anni'. Meglio tardi che mai. Sorry!


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> No scusa, le mie funzioni cognitive sono notevolmente ridotte oggi ma cosa vuol dire lutto di un paio d'anni, riapertura? Anche se mi manca un tassello, accidenti, mi dispiace.
> 
> Nel lavoro che faccio io incontro solo gente che ha vissuto o subito cose più o meno gravi, vengono da me, da noi, pensando che noi sappiamo come aggiustare le cose e quasi sempre mi sento piuttosto sicuro di come fare e fidati che sono anche cose di gran lunga peggiori a questa mia storiella, in giornate come queste io mi rendo conto che nella vita dovrei lavorare e stop.
> 
> Per la mia idea terribile, non lo so, sto elaborando. Magari adesso scrivo.


Adesso sono curiosa eh, vissuto cose gravi in sensa psicologico? Lutto di un paio d'anni nel senso che dopo la fine di un matrimonio durato dieci anni, con un'autostima ridotta sotto lo zero e una figlia di pochi mesi, mai avrei pensato di potermi innamorare ancora. O anche soltanto di potermi divertire uscire conoscere gente. Invece è successo.


----------



## Simy (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ciao Simy, non è dei momenti no che ho paura. Io ci convivo alla grande coi momenti no, ci si abitua anche a questo sai? E nemmeno dei pensieri negativi, ma io ho paura delle azioni che ne conseguono perché sono un testardo e se mi convinco di qualcosa raramente riesco ad auto dissuadermi. Se agisco d'impulso stavolta non lo so, boh, mah, bah . . . però insomma, beh? Hai capito tutto, no? :rotfl:





no aspetta frenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa vedi di non fare nessun genere di cazzata! 

ps. ti capisco perchè sono testarda pure io


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Adesso sono curiosa eh, vissuto cose gravi in sensa psicologico? Lutto di un paio d'anni nel senso che dopo la fine di un matrimonio durato dieci anni, con un'autostima ridotta sotto lo zero e una figlia di pochi mesi, mai avrei pensato di potermi innamorare ancora. O anche soltanto di potermi divertire uscire conoscere gente. Invece è successo.


Hehe, vissuto cose gravi in senso fisico, psicologico e spesso pretestuoso. Non sono uno psicologo, ne conosco di bravi però, quasi quasi un pensierino!


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Hehe, vissuto cose gravi in senso fisico, psicologico e spesso pretestuoso. Non sono uno psicologo, ne conosco di bravi però, quasi quasi un pensierino!


Forse ho capito , ma per la privacy non lo dirò. Non andare da uno psicologo che già conosci, la relazione sarebbe inquinata.


----------



## orchidea (29 Dicembre 2011)

Che ca@@@@@ vorresti fare?
della serie la chiamo... non la chiamo? Gli mando un saluto? Ma gli faccio uno squillo anonimo per sentire la voce?
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Ubriacati che è meglio.... da retta a na deficiente come me........... ;-)

Psicologo? Bhe prova.... male non fa.. al limite non ci vai più....


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Che ca@@@@@ vorresti fare?
> della serie la chiamo... non la chiamo? Gli mando un saluto? Ma gli faccio uno squillo anonimo per sentire la voce?
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> Ubriacati che è meglio.... da retta a na deficiente come me........... ;-)


Beh insomma, delle volte può anche servire, basta non esagerare eh. Io cancellerei numero e sms, così è più facile resistere alle tentazioni. Lo so tra poco è pure l'ultimo dell'anno. Periodo terribile.


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Forse ho capito , ma per la privacy non lo dirò. Non andare da uno psicologo che già conosci, la relazione sarebbe inquinata.


Hai capito, hai capito.

Ok, visto che tanto non avrò più un lavoro cerco di spiegarmi. 


Ho pensato che in questa storia non potrò mai starci bene se non a costo di cambiare personalità, del tutto. Io non posso costruire niente con la mia ragazza, ma proprio niente. 

Adesso viviamo insieme, da non troppo, però si sa . . . si fanno delle scelte comuni. Ed io ci sto bene si, ma perché sono apatico, ho la testa altrove e non voglio più di questo e lei ci sta bene perché non mi conosce . . . non posso ingannarla. 

A me suona strano ma oggi, proprio oggi, io sento di non amarla. "Geko, ma tu dicevi che era una forma diversa d'amore, più tranquilla, più serena, più giusta . . . ma sempre amore" e io dico: "Si, e se così non fosse?". Per quello che so potrei chiudere materialmente la storia con l'altra ma rimanerne comunque innamorato, rimanere malato insomma. E' possibile, no? Rimanere malati.

Oppure potrei anche smettere all'improvviso di provare qualcosa per LEI e potrebbe non cambiare comunque niente nei confronti della mia attuale compagna . . . cioè, non è mica un gioco di sottrazioni e addizioni. 

Io posso anche decidere di chiudere fuori ogni sentimento, l'ho già fatto e mi piace difendermi così ma . . . ho il diritto di farlo anche per lei?

Premetto che io, idealmente, vorrei un figlio/a. Lei vorrà un figlio prima o poi ma io non posso farlo, assolutamente, qui non si tratta più di me! Come si può decidere di avere un figlio con una donna che non ti avrà mai, che non ti ha mai avuto?

Pensare fa male, è pericoloso.

Saranno solo i sensi di colpa? O magari ho trovato un ostacolo insormontabile per proseguire il mio rapporto con lei? Per quanto sereno e bello possa essere.

 C'è un altro motivo per cui credo di non amarla, e qui vi autorizzo agli sfottò, i fischi e le prese per il culo. Nessun problema: ho abbastanza autostima da non aver problemi a mostrare il mio lato 'femminile'. 

Io con lei non ho mai fatto l'amore. A letto è bello tra noi, intendiamoci, c'è intesa, c'è tutto. E voglio fare una precisazione importante: fare l'amore non significa fare le cose dolci e da innamoratini adolescenti,  anche quello viene benissimo con lei. 
Ma no, io parlo di fare l'amore davvero. Sarò pazzo ma io l'ho notata la differenza quando mi è successo e non era perché fosse troppo bello o perché lo volessi troppo o ancora più banalmente perché era la scopata perfetta, era un qualcosa di più, di trascendente, un'esperienza quasi 'mistica' (ed io non credo in nulla che non sia tangibile, non ho fede, non ho dogmi).

 Me la ricordo bene quella sensazione, mi ricordo come stavo prima, durante e dopo. Ed il dopo è stato quello che mi ha steso, io sarei rimasto lì per sempre. Altro sintomo della mia follia? Può darsi ma se c'è una cosa che ho imparato dalle mie esperienze, anche le più frivole, è che quando vai a letto con una donna, specialmente quando lo fai da un bel po', ti rendi conto fin dove, fino a che livello può arrivare, o no? Io lo so già che noi due non avremo mai quel tipo di esperienza, nemmeno se la Prof. venisse cancellata dalla mia mente come in "Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind", per capirci . . . 

Conclusione: lei va bene per me, per la mia vita com'è adesso, ma io non sono l'uomo giusto per lei. 

Le dirò tutto, le dirò che l'ho tradita e le spiegherò quello che sento. E' terribile perché so che la ferirò, piangerà e mi sentirò ancora peggio di così, si sentirà ingannata e metterà in discussione tutto quello che c'è stato tra noi, ripenserà ai momenti migliori per lei e si dirà "allora quella volta lui stava pensando a lei" ed io non potrò fare niente per impedirglielo. 

Chissà come ci si sente ad essere mollati il primo dell'anno . . . 

Fatemi cambiare idea.


----------



## orchidea (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Beh insomma, delle volte può anche servire, basta non esagerare eh. Io cancellerei numero e sms, così è più facile resistere alle tentazioni. Lo so tra poco è pure l'ultimo dell'anno. Periodo terribile.


Periodo di ca@@@@@@@@@@@ ed io non mi possso neanche ubriacare!!!!! ne strafogare e dormire con pa panza all'aria!!
Geko su!!!! cambia numero...... anni fa feci cosi... avevo cancellato il numero e gli sms, ma stavo sempre la a guardare il cellulare, mi chiama non mi chiama? Mi manda o no un sms? Poi ho detto ma chi se ne fre@@@@@@ non ci riesco da sola? bene cambio numero e così con la scusa che lui non l'aveva io smisi di guardare il cellulare....


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Sarò pazzo ma io l'ho notata la differenza quando mi è successo e non era perché fosse troppo bello o perché lo volessi troppo o ancora più banalmente perché era la scopata perfetta, era un qualcosa di più, di trascendente, un'esperienza quasi 'mistica' (ed io non credo in nulla che non sia tangibile, non ho fede, non ho dogmi).
> 
> Me la ricordo bene quella sensazione, mi ricordo come stavo prima, durante e dopo. Ed il dopo è stato quello che mi ha steso, io sarei rimasto lì per sempre. Altro sintomo della mia follia? Può darsi ma se c'è una cosa che ho imparato dalle mie esperienze, anche le più frivole, è che quando vai a letto con una donna, specialmente quando lo fai da un bel po', ti rendi conto fin dove, fino a che livello può arrivare, o no? Io lo so già che noi due non avremo mai quel tipo di esperienza, nemmeno se la Prof. venisse cancellata dalla mia mente come in "Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind", per capirci . . .
> 
> ...


Caro Geko, io vorrei farti cambiare idea, perchè così non soffrirebbe la tua ragazza. Ma non posso farlo. Ci sono passata anch'io e ti capisco perfettamente. Non posso nemmeno dirti eh vedrai che ritroverai quelle emozioni con un'altra donna. Io non le ho più ritrovate e forse non le ritroverò mai. Ma sono contenta di me stessa, adesso.


----------



## Flavia (29 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Lothar.... te lo debbo dire... in fondo in fondo da che ti leggo ti invidio bonariamente... vorrei essere come te in versione femminile......


 Quoto a volte lo vorrei essere anche io!


----------



## orchidea (29 Dicembre 2011)

Geko.................
e' agghiacciante ciò che scrivi................ ma cavoli...
sei in uno stato di confusione totale.... ma vattene due giorni via da solo senza mezzi telematici e pensa.....
una volta premuto il grilletto fermare la pallottola è impossibile.......
ma si fa come il mio capo... lascia tutte....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Fatemi cambiare idea.


Non farlo.Prenditi ancora del tempo per pensare.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Hai capito, hai capito.
> 
> Ok, visto che tanto non avrò più un lavoro cerco di spiegarmi.
> 
> ...


Be'?????ascoltato troppe maestre??dirle tutto..lasciarla.. e perche'??che cavolo ci guadagni?
Non farlo te ne pentirai amaramente..mgari perdi capra e cavoli non si puo'mai sapere.
Poi mi pare di avertelo scritto..la piu'elementare ''prestazione''sessuale brucia energie pazzesce fatta con l''altra''.la stessa cosa fatta con l''ufficiale'',pe la millesima volta,non lascia tracce.


----------



## elena_ (29 Dicembre 2011)

*Geko*

Geko,
nemmeno io sono la persona più adatta per farti cambiare idea.
Ciò che tu stai pensando io l'ho fatto e ormai volgono tre anni.
Io fui tremendamente sincera, confessai tutto causando parecchio dolore e, quel che è peggio, il mio ex compagno è diventato un estraneo per me e io per lui (che eravamo finiti ad essere praticamente come fratello e sorella). 
Però posso dirti che se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto quanto.


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'?????ascoltato troppe maestre??dirle tutto..lasciarla.. e perche'??che cavolo ci guadagni?
> Non farlo te ne pentirai amaramente..mgari perdi capra e cavoli non si puo'mai sapere.
> Poi mi pare di avertelo scritto..la piu'elementare ''prestazione''sessuale brucia energie pazzesce fatta con l''altra''.la stessa cosa fatta con l''ufficiale'',pe la millesima volta,non lascia tracce.


Lothar io non sono così. Tu sarai un marito impeccabile per tua moglie, i tuoi figli ti adoreranno, ma io non sono capace di fingere, lo faccio già spesso nella mia quotidianità, gli affetti sono un'altra cosa. 

Sai come faccio io a celare le mie emozioni quando sul lavoro mi accorgo di essere emotivamente coinvolto e quindi non lo sto facendo bene? Io mi estraneo, fingo di star giocando ad un videogioco, quella persona è una pedina che deve essere posta in un determinato contesto spazio temporale in un determinato modo, con me funziona. Ma la vita delle persone con cui divido la mia esistenza non è un videogioco, se appare la scritta "game over" non c'è il tasto per riprendere la partita dallo stesso punto.

Hai ragione tu, devo ancora crescere, probabilmente questa storia iniziata anni fa mi ha bloccato sentimentalmente e non sono passato allo stadio successivo, al cinismo, alla praticità. Ai tuoi occhi io sarò una checca ma non mi riesce guardare il mondo coi tuoi occhi.


----------



## Andy (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Lothar io non sono così. Tu sarai un marito impeccabile per tua moglie, i tuoi figli ti adoreranno, ma io non sono capace di fingere, lo faccio già spesso nella mia quotidianità, gli affetti sono un'altra cosa.
> 
> Sai come faccio io a celare le mie emozioni quando sul lavoro mi accorgo di essere emotivamente coinvolto e quindi non lo sto facendo bene? Io mi estraneo, fingo di star giocando ad un videogioco, quella persona è una pedina che deve essere posta in un determinato contesto spazio temporale in un determinato modo, con me funziona. Ma la vita delle persone con cui divido la mia esistenza non è un videogioco, se appare la scritta "game over" non c'è il tasto per riprendere la partita dallo stesso punto.
> 
> Hai ragione tu, devo ancora crescere, probabilmente questa storia iniziata anni fa mi ha bloccato sentimentalmente e non sono passato allo stadio successivo, al cinismo, alla praticità. Ai tuoi occhi io sarò una checca ma non mi riesce guardare il mondo coi tuoi occhi.


Geko, capisco che tu la pensi così con la tua attuale compagna.
Ma perchè hai la testa ancora all'altra. Proprio come successe a me.
Io portai la storia al termine, ma a distanza di molto tempo ho capito di avere fatto le cose affrettate.
E quella persona ora mi manca tantissimo, ma non come amica, ma proprio come compagna.

Aspetta, ma aspetta per davvero, dopo aver troncato con la prof definitivamente. Ora è troppo presto.

E' naturale che poi, se sei un uomo che quando esce guarda in continuazione le gnocche per strada (e lo fai di striscio anche quando stai con la tua compagna), e magari qualcuna ti rimane in mente nelle fantasie erotiche anche mentre baci la tua compagna... allora questo è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Lothar io non sono così. Tu sarai un marito impeccabile per tua moglie, i tuoi figli ti adoreranno, ma io non sono capace di fingere, lo faccio già spesso nella mia quotidianità, gli affetti sono un'altra cosa. Sai come faccio io a celare le mie emozioni quando sul lavoro mi accorgo di essere emotivamente coinvolto e quindi non lo sto facendo bene? Io mi estraneo, fingo di star giocando ad un videogioco, quella persona è una pedina che deve essere posta in un determinato contesto spazio temporale in un determinato modo, con me funziona. Ma la vita delle persone con cui divido la mia esistenza non è un videogioco, se appare la scritta "game over" non c'è il tasto per riprendere la partita dallo stesso punto.Hai ragione tu, devo ancora crescere, probabilmente questa storia iniziata anni fa mi ha bloccato sentimentalmente e non sono passato allo stadio successivo, al cinismo, alla praticità. Ai tuoi occhi io sarò una checca ma non mi riesce guardare il mondo coi tuoi occhi.


Geko quello che mi lascia perplessa è che tu abbia preso questa decisione così, in pochi giorni. E non so se è una cosa che pensi davvero o se magari ti sei lasciato condizionare da ciò che ti è stato detto qui dentro. E' giusto che tu rifletta e ti metta in discussione, ma è anche giusto che tu pensi per bene prima di agire. Te lo dico perché anch'io avevo preso in considerazione l'idea di lasciare mio marito quando ero arrivata qui (2 anni e 4 mesi fa)... più di una persona me l'aveva consigliato.... alla fine sono rimasta con lui e ne sono contenta.


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Geko, capisco che tu la pensi così con la tua attuale compagna.
> Ma perchè hai la testa ancora all'altra. Proprio come successe a me.
> Io portai la storia al termine, ma a distanza di molto tempo ho capito di avere fatto le cose affrettate.
> E quella persona ora mi manca tantissimo, ma non come amica, ma proprio come compagna.
> ...


E' successo anche a me, e la ritengo la più grande cazzata della mia vita. Il non avere avuto il coraggio di dirlo. Forse non avevo il coraggio di dirlo a me stessa. E non mi è mai mancato l'altro, mi è dispiaciuto come è andata, come mi sono comportata, ma non rimpiango nulla.  Proprio per il discorso che ha fatto Geko, non era l'uomo giusto per me, anche se tutti mi dicevano, vedrai col tempo...  Sulle gnocche per strada non commento che sono donna .


----------



## Andy (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E' successo anche a me, e la ritengo la più grande cazzata della mia vita. Il non avere avuto il coraggio di dirlo. Forse non avevo il coraggio di dirlo a me stessa. E non mi è mai mancato l'altro, mi è dispiaciuto come è andata, come mi sono comportata, ma non rimpiango nulla.  Proprio per il discorso che ha fatto Geko, non era l'uomo giusto per me, anche se tutti mi dicevano, vedrai col tempo...  Sulle gnocche per strada non commento che sono donna .


Sì, ma dico di pensarci molto.
Perchè poi non si torna indietro quando si sono dette certe parole ad una persona che si vuole bene.
A volte è vero: senti che quella persona non faccia per te.
A volte non è vero, quando lo scopri dopo.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Geko quello che mi lascia perplessa è che tu abbia preso questa decisione così, in pochi giorni. E non so se è una cosa che pensi davvero o se magari ti sei lasciato condizionare da ciò che ti è stato detto qui dentro. E' giusto che tu rifletta e ti metta in discussione, ma è anche giusto che tu pensi per bene prima di agire. Te lo dico perché anch'io avevo preso in considerazione l'idea di lasciare mio marito quando ero arrivata qui (2 anni e 4 mesi fa)... più di una persona me l'aveva consigliato.... alla fine sono rimasta con lui e ne sono contenta.


Ma certo Quintina i soloni e le maestrone fanno presto..lasciala e lui si e'fatto convincere.
Pensa che ieri sera mi aveva scritto....le tengo tutte e due...
E cara mia,i ragazzi fanno presto a partire......non capisco poi cosa vuole fare?tenersi la prof 40enne e sperare in che cosa??....


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma certo Quintina i soloni e le maestrone fanno presto..lasciala e lui si e'fatto convincere.
> Pensa che ieri sera mi aveva scritto....le tengo tutte e due...
> E cara mia,i ragazzi fanno presto a partire......non capisco poi cosa vuole fare?tenersi la prof 40enne e sperare in che cosa??....


Lothar se non stiamo attenti questo le ascolta e lo perdiamo...
Ma siamo soldati o uomini? Eh?

Non capisce che si pone troppi interrogativi...
Deve agire...

Dobbiamo salvarlo!


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Geko quello che mi lascia perplessa è che tu abbia preso questa decisione così, in pochi giorni. E non so se è una cosa che pensi davvero o se magari ti sei lasciato condizionare da ciò che ti è stato detto qui dentro. E' giusto che tu rifletta e ti metta in discussione, ma è anche giusto che tu pensi per bene prima di agire. Te lo dico perché anch'io avevo preso in considerazione l'idea di lasciare mio marito quando ero arrivata qui (2 anni e 4 mesi fa)... più di una persona me l'aveva consigliato.... alla fine sono rimasta con lui e ne sono contenta.


Lascia stare i consigli Quintina, lo so che alcuni sono più persuasivi di altri perché puoi percepire il dolore dalle parole delle persone. Io l'ho scritto in prima pagina che ogni sera quando torno a casa mi sento una merda perché lei nei miei pensieri non c'è stata, forse solo quando sono passato al supermercato a prendere il latte che è finito. E' possibile che sia solo perché ho il cervello fottutamente occupato dall'altra? Si, è possibile. Ma a me non piacerebbe che una donna mi usasse come rifugio sicuro, come parafulmini, specialmente se io ho dei progetti su di noi. 

Questo è essere coerente, è essere me. Certo, non mi piace essere me perché non è comodo, lo ammetto, vorrei fare come dice Lothar e tenere tutto quello che serve, finché serve. Ma il prezzo forse è alto . . . guardarmi allo specchio e vedere l'immagine di mio padre è già abbastanza per me visto che gli somiglio molto, somigliargli anche caratterialmente, essere un uomo che non ha avuto le palle a tempo debito, forse sarebbe un prezzo troppo alto.

Certo che ci penserò, io ho il cervello pesantissimo da quanto penso. Stanotte non ho chiuso occhio e lei mi ha chiesto 'ma come fai a restare sveglio tutta la notte', perché conosce i miei ritmi e non riesce a capacitarsi . . . non so.


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma dico di pensarci molto.
> Perchè poi non si torna indietro quando si sono dette certe parole ad una persona che si vuole bene.
> *A volte è vero: senti che quella persona non faccia per te.*
> A volte non è vero, quando lo scopri dopo.


Certo che ci deve pensare, sul non tornare indietro non so, dipende dalle persone. Io ho cercato di non pensarci, di convincermi che quella era la cosa giusta da fare, che gli amori impossibili fanno solo male, che l'amore vero è quello della quotidianità, quello "normale". Ma perchè rinunciare all'amore quando lo si è provato, quando si sa che cos'è?


----------



## Andy (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sulle gnocche per strada non commento che sono donna .


Io sono convinto che lo facciano anche molte donne quando guardano... gli gnocchi per strada o nei locali


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io sono convinto che lo facciano anche molte donne quando guardano... gli gnocchi per strada o nei locali


Io no.


----------



## Andy (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che ci deve pensare, sul non tornare indietro non so, dipende dalle persone. Io ho cercato di non pensarci, di convincermi che quella era la cosa giusta da fare, che gli amori impossibili fanno solo male, che l'amore vero è quello della quotidianità, quello "normale". *Ma perchè rinunciare all'amore quando lo si è provato, quando si sa che cos'è?*


L'amore può nascere anche pian piano.
Sai quante volte sono stato con delle ragazze ed il mio sentimento al contrario aumentava?
All'inizio attrazione fisica: è molto carina, mi piace e ci sto bene. Poi entra nella tua vita e pian piano la apprezzi ancora di più, finchè poi ti accorgi che quando non c'è ti manca, che provi sentimenti di amore.

Per il tornare indietro... è comodo chiedersi se io potrei tornare indietro dopo che le dico certe cose.
In realtà poi tutto è in mano dell'altra se io cambio idea.
Non ci dobbiamo mai aspettare che una persona a cui si è detto di non amarla, domani stia lì ad aspettarci sulla porta, dopo che *noi *abbiamo cambiato idea.


----------



## Andy (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io no.


Non ho detto tutte, così come non lo fanno tutti gli uomini.


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non ci dobbiamo mai aspettare che una persona a cui si è detto di non amarla, domani stia lì ad aspettarci sulla porta, dopo che *noi *abbiamo cambiato idea.


Certo, non lo si può pretendere. Ma può succedere.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Lascia stare i consigli Quintina, lo so che alcuni sono più persuasivi di altri perché puoi percepire il dolore dalle parole delle persone. Io l'ho scritto in prima pagina che ogni sera quando torno a casa mi sento una merda perché lei nei miei pensieri non c'è stata, forse solo quando sono passato al supermercato a prendere il latte che è finito. E' possibile che sia solo perché ho il cervello fottutamente occupato dall'altra? Si, è possibile. Ma a me non piacerebbe che una donna mi usasse come rifugio sicuro, come parafulmini, specialmente se io ho dei progetti su di noi.
> 
> 
> Questo è essere coerente, è essere me. Certo, non mi piace essere me perché non è comodo, lo ammetto, vorrei fare come dice Lothar e tenere tutto quello che serve, finché serve. Ma il prezzo forse è alto . . . guardarmi allo specchio e vedere l'immagine di mio padre è già abbastanza per me visto che gli somiglio molto, somigliargli anche caratterialmente, essere un uomo che non ha avuto le palle a tempo debito, forse sarebbe un prezzo troppo alto.
> ...



Ma invornito  di una lucertolazza patacca..vi vedete poco e niente,come noi,come fai a pensarla sempre??
Io non penso di essere un marziano,il pomeriggio che l''ho vista e'rimasto stampato fino a sera,ma quando sono andato a dormire gia'non la pensavo piu'.


----------



## Andy (29 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...*come fai a pensarla sempre??*


Ma Lothar è quello l'amore... pensarla sempre, proprio quando non c'è.
Altrimenti è un sentimento fievole, ma non amore.


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

Ecco, lo sapevo che dovevo stare zitto. 

Sto riflettendo ("troppo", starà pensando qualcuno). 

Bene, intanto per sdrammatizzare posso dirvi che ieri sera a una cena ho trovato una grande fiducia in me, ho conosciuto un tizio che si chiama "_Candido_" . . . quelli sì sono traumi che non superi per tutta la vita! Se ce la fa lui, possiamo farcela tutti. 

(adesso si scopre che il Conte o Lothar si chiamano così  ).


----------



## Andy (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> ...*ieri sera a una cena ho trovato una grande fiducia in me, ho conosciuto un tizio che si chiama "Candido"* . ....


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> View attachment 4377


Stessa reazione. Boia!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Lascia stare i consigli Quintina, lo so che alcuni sono più persuasivi di altri perché puoi percepire il dolore dalle parole delle persone. Io l'ho scritto in prima pagina che ogni sera quando torno a casa mi sento una merda perché lei nei miei pensieri non c'è stata, forse solo quando sono passato al supermercato a prendere il latte che è finito. E' possibile che sia solo perché ho il cervello fottutamente occupato dall'altra? Si, è possibile. Ma a me non piacerebbe che una donna mi usasse come rifugio sicuro, come parafulmini, specialmente se io ho dei progetti su di noi.
> 
> Questo è essere coerente, è essere me. Certo, non mi piace essere me perché non è comodo, lo ammetto, vorrei fare come dice Lothar e tenere tutto quello che serve, finché serve. Ma il prezzo forse è alto . . . guardarmi allo specchio e vedere l'immagine di mio padre è già abbastanza per me visto che gli somiglio molto, somigliargli anche caratterialmente, essere un uomo che non ha avuto le palle a tempo debito, forse sarebbe un prezzo troppo alto.
> 
> Certo che ci penserò, io ho il cervello pesantissimo da quanto penso. Stanotte non ho chiuso occhio e lei mi ha chiesto 'ma come fai a restare sveglio tutta la notte', perché conosce i miei ritmi e non riesce a capacitarsi . . . non so.


Amico mio 
Per guerrieri come me e Lothar...
Il solo dimenticare quel litro di latte poteva tradursi in scenate che non ti dico eh?
Tu pensi troppo...
Dovresti impegnarti in qualcosa che sia SOLO TUO.
Mi ricordo bene quella volta che la tema si volse in desio e decisi di lanciarmi in quel concorso.
Non pensavo ad altro.
Pensa che mia moglie raccontava alle amiche che anche durante il sonno io suonavo sulla testiera del letto.

Pensi troppo ai tuoi sentimenti.
In poche parole

Sei invornito e patacca...

Lothar parlo bene?
Ma sto qua si fa spappolare il cervello da una donna...ma esiste?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che ci deve pensare, sul non tornare indietro non so, dipende dalle persone. Io ho cercato di non pensarci, di convincermi che quella era la cosa giusta da fare, che gli amori impossibili fanno solo male, che l'amore vero è quello della quotidianità, quello "normale". Ma perchè rinunciare all'amore quando lo si è provato, quando si sa che cos'è?


ma l'aver vissuto non è rinuncia eh?
Hai vissuto.

L'amore è tante cose...

Hai mai letto amori ridicoli di Kundera?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma Lothar è quello l'amore... pensarla sempre, proprio quando non c'è.
> Altrimenti è un sentimento fievole, ma non amore.


ahahahahah che ridere amore per la donna di un'altro,che mai sara'tua??che vedi una volta ogni 3 mesi...ma daiiiii
poi senza offesa per il Geko,Andy le tipe cosi'le conosco,credo,secondo te durante i 3 mesi aspetta il Geko o ne ha un'altro che la''sfama''???ahhahaha bella pulce nell'orecchio....
E'possibile innamorarsi di una single,mai di una sposata....


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> L'amore può nascere anche pian piano.
> Sai quante volte sono stato con delle ragazze ed il mio sentimento al contrario aumentava?
> All'inizio attrazione fisica: è molto carina, mi piace e ci sto bene. Poi entra nella tua vita e pian piano la apprezzi ancora di più, finchè poi ti accorgi che quando non c'è ti manca, che provi sentimenti di amore.
> 
> ...


Bravo Andy!
A volte sei saggio eh?:up::up::up:


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma l'aver vissuto non è rinuncia eh?
> Hai vissuto.
> 
> L'amore è tante cose...
> ...


Mi sono innamorata di mio marito per "colpa" di Kundera, e di Tom Waits. Chi ha parlato di rinuncia? Io mica rinuncio eh.


----------



## Andy (29 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahah che ridere amore per la donna di un'altro,che mai sara'tua??che vedi una volta ogni 3 mesi...ma daiiiii
> poi senza offesa per il Geko,Andy le tipe cosi'le conosco,credo,secondo te durante i 3 mesi aspetta il Geko o ne ha un'altro che la''sfama''???ahhahaha bella pulce nell'orecchio....
> E'possibile innamorarsi di una single,mai di una sposata....


Sulla prof la penso esattamente come te.
Ma può capitare di innamorarsi della donna di un altro. Purtroppo non si va a comando: è sposata, indi, non posso provare nulla.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico mio
> Per guerrieri come me e Lothar...
> Il solo dimenticare quel litro di latte poteva tradursi in scenate che non ti dico eh?
> Tu pensi troppo...
> ...


purtroppo l'amico si frega da solo...perdera'l'una e l'altra...amico la Prof quando imparera'che il cinno ama solo lei..che pensi che faccia?????io lo so'.....cambia il num di cell  sparisce..perche'il gioco diventa molto pericoloso...

si accettano scommesse....


----------



## lothar57 (29 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sulla prof la penso esattamente come te.
> Ma può capitare di innamorarsi della donna di un altro. Purtroppo non si va a comando: è sposata, indi, non posso provare nulla.


anche se sai benissimo che la sera viene pompata a dovere dal marito??e che tu al mattino farai lo stesso??cazzata enorme.
No amico...quelle vanno scopate e stop.


----------



## Andy (29 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anche se sai benissimo che la sera viene pompata a dovere dal marito??e che tu al mattino farai lo stesso??cazzata enorme.
> No amico...quelle vanno scopate e stop.


Per questo è un guaio quando ci cadi dentro.
Essere gelosi... del marito.
Un incubo.
Non hai la sensazione, *sei certo che ci faccia sesso*. E soprattutto sei lei è bella e il marito non è una mummia.


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anche se sai benissimo che la sera viene pompata a dovere dal marito??e che tu al mattino farai lo stesso??cazzata enorme.
> No amico...quelle vanno scopate e stop.


Ma un po' di rispetto per le donne tu mai eh? Ecchecazzo.


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> purtroppo l'amico si frega da solo...perdera'l'una e l'altra...amico la Prof quando imparera'che il cinno ama solo lei..che pensi che faccia?????io lo so'.....cambia il num di cell  sparisce..perche'il gioco diventa molto pericoloso...
> 
> si accettano scommesse....


Ma non è così Lothar. Ma che pensi che lei non sappia nulla o io non sappia nulla di quello che prova lei? Di come la pensa? Ma insomma credi davvero che io mi sia invaghito di questa donna solo perché è una quarantenne esperta che ne sa una più del diavolo e tutte le altre cose belle che pensi tu? C'è anche dell'altro, là fuori.

Mica sto dicendo che mando tutto a puttane perché sono innamorato della Prof., quella è una storia chiusa, che dovrebbe essere chiusa perlomeno. Io mando tutto a puttane perché forse non la amo, e non mi pare giusto mettere su famiglia con una donna che ti prende solo a metà. 

Non ho paura di rimanere solo, non sono un morto di figa. Non ho mai dovuto elemosinare una scopata perché la natura con me è stata abbastanza generosa e l'ho scoperto anch'io sai che le donne a volte sono più superficiali degli uomini? Il 90% delle donne con cui sono stato è venuta a letto con me solo perché le piacevo fisicamente, e poi per quello che ne so andavano dalle amiche a vantarsi di essersi fatte quello e quell'altro, proprio come fai tu con le tue belle gnocche. 

Bambino sì, ma tu sul piano dei sentimenti, quelli del cuore, stai messo peggio di me, mi pare.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sulla prof la penso esattamente come te.
> Ma può capitare di innamorarsi della donna di un altro. Purtroppo non si va a comando: è sposata, indi, non posso provare nulla.


Andy ti faccio confidenza di mia moglie.
Sai io avevo un compagno di seminario divenuto bravissimo sacerdote.
Poi incontro l'ammmoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...e non volle sentire ragioni.
I superiori data l'amicizia da bambini che ci legava, mi disse, parlaci tu.
Lui mi presentò lei...e io uscii da quell'incontro con...è una pazza, una mina vagante...
Ma niente eh?

Dissi a lui, io con una così neanche na ciavada...troppo rischio.
Lei vedi poverina, era stata cacciata dal marito, poverina, perchè aveva fatto un figlio con un altro, ma sti mariti che non capiscono...poi si era invaghita del frate.

Ora mia moglie dice.
Io non do mai troppa confidenza agli uomini, perchè poi loro ci provano.
E se ci provano io non so dire di no.
Se gli uomini delle altre sono tabù per me, lo sarà maggiormente un frate o un sacerdote.
Ma fidati, se io voglio portare un frate fuori dal convento so come fare: perchè so na dona.

Mia moglie dice, che non si fanno certe cose, solo per rispetto di sè stesse e per paura delle conseguenze.

Allora se una non vuole casini, sta sempre un po' distante.


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anche se sai benissimo che la sera viene pompata a dovere dal marito??e che tu al mattino farai lo stesso??cazzata enorme.
> No amico...quelle vanno scopate e stop.


Andiamo ma ti leggi? Spero per te che tu abbia solo figli maschi. Fossi una donna, una con un minimo di sale in zucca, non ti scoperei nemmeno con quella di un'altra.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma un po' di rispetto per le donne tu mai eh? Ecchecazzo.


Donna così osi rivolgerti al principe Lothar? Eh?
Vuoi finire nell'antro delle maestre o delle suore piangenti?
Io parlo bene di te sul mio profilo a lui...e tu osi questo?
Ti rendi conto che lui è l'anima nera numero due del forum?

Lui è senza scrupoli, che non pensi di impietosirlo con qualche discorso karmico o braminico...

Lothar sa che se cominciasse ad avere quel rispetto...poi le donne inizierebbero a comandarlo...
E mi dice...Conte tu sei sempre in giro a maestre...ma guardati che sei tutto ammaestrato!


----------



## Andy (29 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Andy ti faccio confidenza di mia moglie.
> Sai io avevo un compagno di seminario divenuto bravissimo sacerdote.
> Poi incontro l'ammmoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...e non volle sentire ragioni.
> I superiori data l'amicizia da bambini che ci legava, mi disse, parlaci tu.
> ...


Hai ragione.
In effetti io lo sapevo anche per me: se avessi saputo che la mia ex era sposata, l'avrei cagata a spruzzo dall'inizio, senza poi impantanarmi come è successo.
Perchè a me ci vuole del tempo per innamorarmi, quindi storie del genere nemmeno le immagino di mio. 
Eppure la stronza l'ho incontrata lo stesso.


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna così osi rivolgerti al principe Lothar? Eh?
> Vuoi finire nell'antro delle maestre o delle suore piangenti?
> Io parlo bene di te sul mio profilo a lui...e tu osi questo?
> Ti rendi conto che lui è l'anima nera numero due del forum?
> ...


Conte, come dice mia figlia, ecchissene .


----------



## lothar57 (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Andiamo ma ti leggi? Spero per te che tu abbia solo figli maschi. Fossi una donna, una con un minimo di sale in zucca, non ti scoperei nemmeno con quella di un'altra.


la lingua batte dove il dente duole.Ti brucia perche'non ci hai mai pensato....la Prof...cosa credi che quando il marito allunga una mano si scosti??sveglia che sono 18:20..........tu prendi le briciole..


----------



## orchidea (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ma non è così Lothar. Ma che pensi che lei non sappia nulla o io non sappia nulla di quello che prova lei? Di come la pensa? Ma insomma credi davvero che io mi sia invaghito di questa donna solo perché è una quarantenne esperta che ne sa una più del diavolo e tutte le altre cose belle che pensi tu? C'è anche dell'altro, là fuori.
> 
> Mica sto dicendo che mando tutto a puttane perché sono innamorato della Prof., quella è una storia chiusa, che dovrebbe essere chiusa perlomeno. Io mando tutto a puttane perché forse non la amo, e non mi pare giusto mettere su famiglia con una donna che ti prende solo a metà.
> 
> ...



Ti stimo!
Ora fa le pulizie di Pasqua... alleggerisci la tua testa


----------



## lunaiena (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Andiamo ma ti leggi? Spero per te che tu abbia solo figli maschi. Fossi una donna, una con un minimo di sale in zucca, non ti scoperei nemmeno con quella di un'altra.



Maddaiii.....
Cerchiamo un Po di leggere tra le righe eh!!!
Insomma svegliateeee.....


----------



## orchidea (29 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la lingua batte dove il dente duole.Ti brucia perche'non ci hai mai pensato....la Prof...cosa credi che quando il marito allunga una mano si scosti??sveglia che sono 18:20..........tu prendi le briciole..


Lothar non è detto.. sono cose che solo lei ed il marito possono sapere certo ne tu ne Geko......
Solo che credo Geko sia innamorato o infatuato non credo che sia fissato per come lei faccia sesso....
Tu hai un tuo modo di vivere che non giudico.. ma siamo come le nostre impronte digitali ognuno di noi diverso.....
Ci avrvà pensato e gli farà male pensarci....... non serve ricordarglielo....


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la lingua batte dove il dente duole.Ti brucia perche'non ci hai mai pensato....la Prof...cosa credi che quando il marito allunga una mano si scosti??sveglia che sono 18:20..........tu prendi le briciole..


Beh, non hai scoperto nulla. L'ho detto in prima pagina e anche dopo, io lo so. E' per questo che me ne sto tirando fuori. Cerco di parlare la tua stessa lingua:

Quindi visto che è così, visto che il marito se la sbatte tutte le volte che gli pare ed io no, io dovrei starmene con la mia ragazza anche se è il piano B, anche se dovesse essere un accontentarsi e basta, giusto per non perdere una figa calda nel mio letto tutte le sere? Insomma, è triste se stai con tua moglie solo perché ti accontenti, tanto il culo sodo ce l'ha quell'altra . . . la tua amica, no? Ma tu non lo pensi, tu tieni tutto quello che c'è senza farti seghe mentali, è questo il tuo segreto Lothar.

Parlare la tua stessa lingua non mi riesce bene, decisamente.


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Maddaiii.....
> Cerchiamo un Po di leggere tra le righe eh!!!
> Insomma svegliateeee.....


Ma si che mi devo svegliare! Mi prendo a schiaffi per svegliarmi eh!!!

Mi da fastidio il suo linguaggio perché lo usa per provocarmi, ma è un compito arduo, sono abituato a resistere alle provocazioni.

E poi è una mancanza di rispetto, non solo nei confronti di quella donna nello specifico, ma nei confronti di tutte. Cavolo, mi hanno insegnato a non considerare le donne come orifizi con qualche contorno. Ce l'avrà avuta pure lui una madre. 

Donna oggetto, uomo oggetto, sono concetti non contemplati per me.


----------



## elena_ (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ma si che mi devo svegliare! Mi prendo a schiaffi per svegliarmi eh!!!
> 
> Mi da fastidio il suo linguaggio perché lo usa per provocarmi, ma è un compito arduo, sono abituato a resistere alle provocazioni.
> 
> ...


se non lo prendi troppo sul serio vedrai che non ti infastidirà più 
e d'altra parte che ci vuoi fare? è il suo registro e non conosce altra frequenza


----------



## lunaiena (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ma si che mi devo svegliare! Mi prendo a schiaffi per svegliarmi eh!!!
> 
> Mi da fastidio il suo linguaggio perché lo usa per provocarmi, ma è un compito arduo, sono abituato a resistere alle provocazioni.
> 
> ...


Io sono donna e non mi sento non rispettata per questo....
Il non rispetto e ben altro..

Ad esempio il tuo piano B

Dovresti leggerlo con un pizzico di ironia...

Cerca di leggere con tutti i due occhi e nn solo con uno sai... Prova e vedrai come cambia la prospettiva...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Beh, non hai scoperto nulla. L'ho detto in prima pagina e anche dopo, io lo so. E' per questo che me ne sto tirando fuori. Cerco di parlare la tua stessa lingua:
> 
> Quindi visto che è così, visto che il marito se la sbatte tutte le volte che gli pare ed io no, io dovrei starmene con la mia ragazza anche se è il piano B, anche se dovesse essere un accontentarsi e basta, giusto per non perdere una figa calda nel mio letto tutte le sere? Insomma, è triste se stai con tua moglie solo perché ti accontenti, tanto il culo sodo ce l'ha quell'altra . . . la tua amica, no? Ma tu non lo pensi, tu tieni tutto quello che c'è senza farti seghe mentali, è questo il tuo segreto Lothar.
> 
> Parlare la tua stessa lingua non mi riesce bene, decisamente.



o Santo Dio...non si puo'dire pompare...meglio dire fare l'ammmmmmmore....ti suona meglio???
leggi ste 2 perle.......incontro sposata con figli, sai la prima cosa che mi dice?''ho chiesto il permesso al mio amante di conoscerti''.........altra idem,la vedro'tra un po',mi sembra invasata con il sesso e a domanda risponde''mio marito si da'molto da fare,ma non basta''...mi ha gia'fatto capire 2 o 3 volte poi ciao.

La vita e'questa,non sai quante facciano cosi'.
Dimenticavo..mia moglie e'soda piu'di una 30enne...e non ti sogni neanche che belle notti passiamo.


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> o Santo Dio...non si puo'dire pompare...meglio dire fare l'ammmmmmmore....ti suona meglio???
> leggi ste 2 perle.......incontro sposata con figli, sai la prima cosa che mi dice?''ho chiesto il permesso al mio amante di conoscerti''.........altra idem,la vedro'tra un po',mi sembra invasata con il sesso e a domanda risponde''mio marito si da'molto da fare,ma non basta''...mi ha gia'fatto capire 2 o 3 volte poi ciao.
> 
> La vita e'questa,non sai quante facciano cosi'.
> Dimenticavo..mia moglie e'soda piu'di una 30enne...e non ti sogni neanche che belle notti passiamo.


Lothar, ma dì quello che ti pare, non è questo il punto. I concetti che stai dicendo tu li ho ripetuti io più e più volte. Pompare mi va benissimo, è bellissimo e rende alla grande l'idea!

Il punto della discussione è un altro. Provo a rispiegartelo, nessun problema:

Tu riesci a stare con tue moglie nonostante le bugie, io non voglio costruire un castello di sabbia, non ci faccio dei figli con una di cui non sono convinto. 

Ti è un pelino più chiaro ora? 

Tu dici: tieni lo stesso, tieni lo stesso. E io dico: non mi sembra corretto.

Fine del riassunto.


----------



## elena_ (29 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> o Santo Dio...non si puo'dire pompare...meglio dire fare l'ammmmmmmore....ti suona meglio???
> leggi ste 2 perle.......incontro sposata con figli, sai la prima cosa che mi dice?''ho chiesto il permesso al mio amante di conoscerti''.........altra idem,la vedro'tra un po',mi sembra invasata con il sesso e a domanda risponde''mio marito si da'molto da fare,ma non basta''...mi ha gia'fatto capire 2 o 3 volte poi ciao.
> 
> La vita e'questa,non sai quante facciano cosi'.
> Dimenticavo..mia moglie e'soda piu'di una 30enne...e non ti sogni neanche che belle notti passiamo.


Lothar,
PER TE la vita è questa

per altri è anche altro, eh?


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte, come dice mia figlia, ecchissene .


come dice mia zia
son cose:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Lothar, ma dì quello che ti pare, non è questo il punto. I concetti che stai dicendo tu li ho ripetuti io più e più volte. Pompare mi va benissimo, è bellissimo e rende alla grande l'idea!
> 
> Il punto della discussione è un altro. Provo a rispiegartelo, nessun problema:
> 
> ...


scusami candido Geko...vuoi impiccarti?ok..chisse ne frega..buon proseguimento di serata


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusami candido Geko...vuoi impiccarti?ok..chisse ne frega..buon proseguimento di serata


Quindi secondo te se le mollo entrambe mi impicco. E perché?


----------



## lunaiena (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Lothar, ma dì quello che ti pare, non è questo il punto. I concetti che stai dicendo tu li ho ripetuti io più e più volte. Pompare mi va benissimo, è bellissimo e rende alla grande l'idea!
> 
> Il punto della discussione è un altro. Provo a rispiegartelo, nessun problema:
> 
> ...




Forse non ho capito una cosa :

Con la prof dici non c'è futuro quindi stop..

Con la tua ragazza che il futuro ci sarebbe ma non e nei tuoi pensieri.. 
Pero non e che stai con lei perché ti senti solo no..

Quindi che vuoi da lei??


----------



## Silver (29 Dicembre 2011)

*Gli amori impossibili..*

Buonasera, storie simili che si ripeteranno ....ho 53 anni, sposato 3 figli grandi e sono anche nonno, mai tradito mia moglie, rapporto spento come accade dopo 30 anni di matrimonio. Conosco lei, 42 anni, situazione matrimoniale disastrosa, scatta la scintilla, abitiamo in due citta' lontane circa 200Km. 
Viaggio spesso per il mio lavoro quindi liberta' assoluta, ogni volta che ci incontriamo e' magica, mi accompagna nei miei viaggi mensili di 4 giorni, notti indimenticabili, fughe giornaliere consumate nei Motel, passione e amore mai provati per entrambi, l'amore clandestino ti travolge e' cosi' per tutti e chi lo ha provato puo' capire quello che non riesco a descrivere.Lei che dice di amarmi pazzamente e non lo nasconde.
Passano 10mesi, lei diventa insistente e mi chiede in continuazione cosa voglio fare per il futuro, io prendo tempo, lei mi prende tantissimo la amo ma con soli 10 mesi di conoscenza alle spalle non posso decidere di mollare tutto. Lei non poteva attendere, si e' stancata di fare l'amante e intanto ha ottenuto la separazione dal marito. Si ritrova sola senza un lavoro e un tetto, conosce un ragazzo coetaneo libero e dopo 15 gg ci va' a convivere, diventa fredda nei miei confronti, pochi sms, pochissime telefonate, non mi vuole vedere accampando scuse riguardanti la figlia e la separazione, sento nelle sue parole la freddezza che preannuncia la fine! Io ero ignaro della sua convivenza ma sentivo che mi sfuggiva. Una Domenica pomeriggio leggo un suo mess su FB :
"Inutile nasconderlo, vivo da un mese con un uomo che mi da' tutto e soprattutto un tetto, ti amo!"
La sera precedente ci eravamo sentiti e mi aveva inviato un sms : Buonanotte,ti amo.

Questa e' la conclusione di un amore impossibile. Lei ha deciso per il suo bene, per la sua sicurezza, ci siamo sentiti un paio di volte, mi ha detto che sarebbe bastato che io la portassi lontano, che lui non sono io, che non lo ama, che mi portera' per sempre nel cuore, che quando lui vuol fare sesso lei piange e si chiede dove sono. Ad una amica in comune ha detto che mi piange tutte le notti e che ha tentato il suicidio, che se io l'amassi veramente andrei a riprendermela! 
E' rimasta la polvere di un sogno sgretolato, sono due mesi che ho chiuso i contatti con lei.

Rimangono i ricordi e tante domande, la piu' ricorrente : se avessi mollato tutto per lei cosa sarebbe accaduto? in fondo mi sento tradito e il modo con cui mi ha lasciato e' stato tremendo. Ha iniziato la convivenza con uno sconosciuto per bisogno e adesso vive la fase del transfert con il chiodo conficcato perche' questi amori rimangono dentro. Comprendo Geko e altri che sono intervenuti in questa discussione, e' molto difficile rivivere con altre persone questi amori, bisogna affidarsi al tempo e eliminare ogni forma di contatto con gli ex. Mi scuso se sono intervenuto in una discussione postando la mia storia. Buonaserata


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> In effetti io lo sapevo anche per me: se avessi saputo che la mia ex era sposata,* l'avrei cagata a spruzzo *dall'inizio, senza poi impantanarmi come è successo.
> Perchè a me ci vuole del tempo per innamorarmi, quindi storie del genere nemmeno le immagino di mio.
> Eppure la stronza l'ho incontrata lo stesso.


:unhappy:
gente , sapete che siete tutti squisiti che è un piacere leggervi?:singleeye:


----------



## Andy (29 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> gente , sapete che siete tutti squisiti che è un piacere leggervi?:singleeye:


Ho usato quella espressione un pò forte perchè era lei che mi veniva dietro e non mi lasciava in pace.
Io pian piano le ho dato ascolto.
Ma potevo facilmente in quel periodo fare finta che non esistesse, perchè avevo la mia vita, non mi mancava nulla e potevo pensare ad una mia coetanea piuttosto che ad una più grande... e sposata.
L'avrei dovuta guardare con indifferenza, non come una possibile storia, che alla fine ha fatto male solo a me.
E non a lei.


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

No, davvero voglio sentire l'opinione di Lothar. La soluzione ottimale secondo Lothar, il verbo secondo Lothar. Non è una presa per il culo, davvero. Tu che faresti?


----------



## elena_ (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te se le mollo entrambe mi impicco. E perché?


Geko,
stai scherzando vero?
ma lo hai capito o no che quando Lothar fa così...uffi...insomma che per lui esiste solo la propria visione del mondo (?) e quelle diverse non le discute nemmeno perché non le capisce...
E' troppo pretendere di coinvolgere seriamente Lothar in un 3D così.


----------



## Andy (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> No, davvero voglio sentire l'opinione di Lothar. La soluzione ottimale secondo Lothar, il verbo secondo Lothar. Non è una presa per il culo, davvero. Tu che faresti?


Ma lui te l'ha data la soluzione, mettendosi nei tuoi panni, ma escludendo che tu provassi dei sentimenti.

Semplicemente, se lui era al posto tuo avrebbe due donne a disposizione.

Ma tu, naturalmente, non sei d'accordo, perchè non vuoi questo.


----------



## elena_ (29 Dicembre 2011)

Silver ha detto:


> Buonasera, storie simili che si ripeteranno ....ho 53 anni, sposato 3 figli grandi e sono anche nonno, mai tradito mia moglie, rapporto spento come accade dopo 30 anni di matrimonio. Conosco lei, 42 anni, situazione matrimoniale disastrosa, scatta la scintilla, abitiamo in due citta' lontane circa 200Km.
> Viaggio spesso per il mio lavoro quindi liberta' assoluta, ogni volta che ci incontriamo e' magica, mi accompagna nei miei viaggi mensili di 4 giorni, notti indimenticabili, fughe giornaliere consumate nei Motel, passione e amore mai provati per entrambi, l'amore clandestino ti travolge e' cosi' per tutti e chi lo ha provato puo' capire quello che non riesco a descrivere.Lei che dice di amarmi pazzamente e non lo nasconde.
> Passano 10mesi, lei diventa insistente e mi chiede in continuazione cosa voglio fare per il futuro, io prendo tempo, lei mi prende tantissimo la amo ma con soli 10 mesi di conoscenza alle spalle non posso decidere di mollare tutto. Lei non poteva attendere, si e' stancata di fare l'amante e intanto ha ottenuto la separazione dal marito. Si ritrova sola senza un lavoro e un tetto, conosce un ragazzo coetaneo libero e dopo 15 gg ci va' a convivere, diventa fredda nei miei confronti, pochi sms, pochissime telefonate, non mi vuole vedere accampando scuse riguardanti la figlia e la separazione, sento nelle sue parole la freddezza che preannuncia la fine! Io ero ignaro della sua convivenza ma sentivo che mi sfuggiva. Una Domenica pomeriggio leggo un suo mess su FB :
> "Inutile nasconderlo, vivo da un mese con un uomo che mi da' tutto e soprattutto un tetto, ti amo!"
> ...


Non devi affatto scusarti.
Benvenuto.
Se vuoi puoi copincollare ciò che hai scrito e aprire un 3D tutto tuo così non inquiniamo quello di Geko.
Innanzitutto grazie per la tua testimonianza. 
Lei non voleva restare sola.
Non era un amore impossibile.
Mi sono convinta che niente lo è.


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

Perché Elena? Che male c'è a dire la propria opinione? Direbbe: "fattele tutt'e due e non mollare la fidanzata che tanto non ne vale la pena", probabilmente. Ma a me interessa davvero la sua opinione, come la gestirebbe lui insomma.

Se vorrà espormela io sarò contento di ascoltare.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Dicembre 2011)

Silver ha detto:


> Buonasera, storie simili che si ripeteranno ....ho 53 anni, sposato 3 figli grandi e sono anche nonno, mai tradito mia moglie, rapporto spento come accade dopo 30 anni di matrimonio. Conosco lei, 42 anni, situazione matrimoniale disastrosa, scatta la scintilla, abitiamo in due citta' lontane circa 200Km.
> Viaggio spesso per il mio lavoro quindi liberta' assoluta, ogni volta che ci incontriamo e' magica, mi accompagna nei miei viaggi mensili di 4 giorni, notti indimenticabili, fughe giornaliere consumate nei Motel, passione e amore mai provati per entrambi, l'amore clandestino ti travolge e' cosi' per tutti e chi lo ha provato puo' capire quello che non riesco a descrivere.Lei che dice di amarmi pazzamente e non lo nasconde.
> Passano 10mesi, lei diventa insistente e mi chiede in continuazione cosa voglio fare per il futuro, io prendo tempo, lei mi prende tantissimo la amo ma con soli 10 mesi di conoscenza alle spalle non posso decidere di mollare tutto. Lei non poteva attendere, si e' stancata di fare l'amante e intanto ha ottenuto la separazione dal marito. Si ritrova sola senza un lavoro e un tetto, conosce un ragazzo coetaneo libero e dopo 15 gg ci va' a convivere, diventa fredda nei miei confronti, pochi sms, pochissime telefonate, non mi vuole vedere accampando scuse riguardanti la figlia e la separazione, sento nelle sue parole la freddezza che preannuncia la fine! Io ero ignaro della sua convivenza ma sentivo che mi sfuggiva. Una Domenica pomeriggio leggo un suo mess su FB :
> "Inutile nasconderlo, vivo da un mese con un uomo che mi da' tutto e soprattutto un tetto, ti amo!"
> ...



Buonasera coetaneo.non ti preoccupare il post,con tutto il rispetto per Geko,ormai ha detto tutto.

E si 30 di matrimonio logorano,a chi lo dici,ma hai fatto bene a chiudere cosi.Noi siamo troppo...maturi..per cambiare donna,e poi caro Silver alla fine butti una moglie e ne prendi un'altra,non credo ci cambi piu'la vita.
Scopro l'acqua calda...mai innamorarsi dell'amante,ti confesso che sono contento di averla sentita 2 minuti oggi,ma poi cell spenti,e domani faro'lo stesso.


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma lui te l'ha data la soluzione, mettendosi nei tuoi panni, ma escludendo che tu provassi dei sentimenti.
> 
> Semplicemente, se lui era al posto tuo avrebbe due donne a disposizione.
> 
> Ma tu, naturalmente, non sei d'accordo, perchè non vuoi questo.


Scusa Andy, mi era sfuggito il suo messaggio. Si vero, io pensavo che stessimo scherzando invece. 

Beh, ok, allora giungo alla conclusione che la sua soluzione sarebbe: vita tranquilla con la compagna, bottarella ogni tanto con l'altra. Si, ha senso.


----------



## Andy (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Scusa Andy, mi era sfuggito il suo messaggio. Si vero, io pensavo che stessimo scherzando invece.
> 
> Beh, ok, allora giungo alla conclusione che la sua soluzione sarebbe: vita tranquilla con la compagna, bottarella ogni tanto con l'altra. Si, ha senso.


Infatti


----------



## lothar57 (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Scusa Andy, mi era sfuggito il suo messaggio. Si vero, io pensavo che stessimo scherzando invece.
> 
> Beh, ok, allora giungo alla conclusione che la sua soluzione sarebbe: vita tranquilla con la compagna, bottarella ogni tanto con l'altra. Si, ha senso.


----------



## elena_ (29 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Perché Elena? Che male c'è a dire la propria opinione? Direbbe: "fattele tutt'e due e non mollare la fidanzata che tanto non ne vale la pena", probabilmente. Ma a me interessa davvero la sua opinione, come la gestirebbe lui insomma.
> 
> Se vorrà espormela io sarò contento di ascoltare.


mah...sarei curiosa anch'io di leggerlo
ma non ho mai visto Lothar mettersi seriamente in discussione


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ho usato quella espressione un pò forte perchè era lei che mi veniva dietro e non mi lasciava in pace.
> Io pian piano le ho dato ascolto.
> Ma potevo facilmente in quel periodo fare finta che non esistesse, perchè avevo la mia vita, non mi mancava nulla e potevo pensare ad una mia coetanea piuttosto che ad una più grande... e sposata.
> L'avrei dovuta guardare con indifferenza, non come una possibile storia, che alla fine ha fatto male solo a me.
> E non a lei.


scusa se ho quotato te, che in fondo eri il più buffo ma contenuto.


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


>


Visto che alla fine ti capisco? Ci metto tanto perché sono di coccio ma ci arrivo. Suvvia, non litighiamo. Pace?


----------



## orchidea (29 Dicembre 2011)

Silver ha detto:


> Buonasera, storie simili che si ripeteranno ....ho 53 anni, sposato 3 figli grandi e sono anche nonno, mai tradito mia moglie, rapporto spento come accade dopo 30 anni di matrimonio. Conosco lei, 42 anni, situazione matrimoniale disastrosa, scatta la scintilla, abitiamo in due citta' lontane circa 200Km.
> Viaggio spesso per il mio lavoro quindi liberta' assoluta, ogni volta che ci incontriamo e' magica, mi accompagna nei miei viaggi mensili di 4 giorni, notti indimenticabili, fughe giornaliere consumate nei Motel, passione e amore mai provati per entrambi, l'amore clandestino ti travolge e' cosi' per tutti e chi lo ha provato puo' capire quello che non riesco a descrivere.Lei che dice di amarmi pazzamente e non lo nasconde.
> Passano 10mesi, lei diventa insistente e mi chiede in continuazione cosa voglio fare per il futuro, io prendo tempo, lei mi prende tantissimo la amo ma con soli 10 mesi di conoscenza alle spalle non posso decidere di mollare tutto. Lei non poteva attendere, si e' stancata di fare l'amante e intanto ha ottenuto la separazione dal marito. Si ritrova sola senza un lavoro e un tetto, conosce un ragazzo coetaneo libero e dopo 15 gg ci va' a convivere, diventa fredda nei miei confronti, pochi sms, pochissime telefonate, non mi vuole vedere accampando scuse riguardanti la figlia e la separazione, sento nelle sue parole la freddezza che preannuncia la fine! Io ero ignaro della sua convivenza ma sentivo che mi sfuggiva. Una Domenica pomeriggio leggo un suo mess su FB :
> "Inutile nasconderlo, vivo da un mese con un uomo che mi da' tutto e soprattutto un tetto, ti amo!"
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto,
perchè ti senti tradito da lei?
Probabilmente anche lei si è sentita tradita da te, sola senza lavoro senza casa da ciò che ho capito...
Lei il grande passo lo ha fatto....... tu lo avresti mai fatto?
lei probabilmente non lo ha fatto per te, ma era una decisione che precindeva da te.
Però se fosse vero amore da ambo le parti e lei ti ama ancora ..... bho...... tanto impossibile non la vedo......
Ma tu lascieresti tutto?
buona serata a te


----------



## Andy (29 Dicembre 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto,
> perchè ti senti tradito da lei?
> Probabilmente anche lei si è sentita tradita da te, sola senza lavoro senza casa da ciò che ho capito...
> Lei il grande passo lo ha fatto....... tu lo avresti mai fatto?
> ...


Infatti, quoto. *Tu avevi qualcosa e volevi anche altro.
Lei non aveva nulla. Cosa pretendevi? Poi tu hai tradito tua moglie*, quindi convivici con questo tuo pensiero.
Non ti ha tradito, ha scelto per se stessa.
Forse un segnale? Se così lei ora è scorretta con l'altro uomo, ma si è parata il sedere.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

*Geko*

Ma tu cosa vuoi veramente?
Ricorda che non si può avere tutto.
E i deliri da onnipotenza di pagano cari.

Stai con una che non ami.
Ma se ci stai vuol dire che ti piace.

o per lo meno tu vai bene a lei.

In certe coppie si è molto funzionali l'uno all'altro.


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In certe coppie si è molto funzionali l'uno all'altro.


Capisco che vuoi dire Conte. Niente, io non voglio niente. Devo fare pace col cervello e con me stesso, a 'palle ferme' si vede tutto più chiaramente.


@Silver: Benvenuto! Io sono il meno adatto a mettere becco ma . . . concordo con quanto ti ha detto Andy.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Dicembre 2011)

*Ahahahahh*



Andy ha detto:


> View attachment 4377


Ahahahahhahahahhahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !






blu


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Dicembre 2011)

*Andy*

"Originariamente Scritto da geko  
...ieri sera a una cena ho trovato una grande fiducia in me, ho conosciuto un tizio che si chiama "Candido" . ...."






Andy ha detto:


> View attachment 4377


Ahahahahhaaah 


sempre blu


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Dicembre 2011)

*Ho perso il secondo tempo*

Chi sta vincendo la partita di tennis ?


blu


----------



## Silver (29 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti, quoto. *Tu avevi qualcosa e volevi anche altro.
> Lei non aveva nulla. Cosa pretendevi? Poi tu hai tradito tua moglie*, quindi convivici con questo tuo pensiero.
> Non ti ha tradito, ha scelto per se stessa.
> Forse un segnale? Se così lei ora è scorretta con l'altro uomo, ma si è parata il sedere.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Andy (29 Dicembre 2011)

Silver ha detto:


> Andy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Infatti, quoto. *Tu avevi qualcosa e volevi anche altro.
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Dicembre 2011)

*e gia'*



Andy ha detto:


> Silver ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Comunque consolati. Secondo me non hai perso nulla, anzi hai rischiato tanto davvero, di mettere in gioco il tuo matrimonio, per una persona che "voleva vedere la tua reazione", quindi di base immatura.
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Dicembre 2011)

Silver ha detto:


> Andy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Infatti, quoto. *Tu avevi qualcosa e volevi anche altro.
> ...


----------



## elena_ (30 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Silver ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Silver,scusa ma ho perso 1 passaggio..qdo la tua donna ti ha reso stambecco?
> ...


----------



## elena_ (30 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lothar,
> ...


----------



## bastardo dentro (30 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Scusami Geko, credimi, non lo dico con intento polemico. Ma penso che le vostre posizioni fossero un po' diverse. La sua quotidianità era quella di una madre e moglie che convide la vita con un compagno. Come poteva condividerla anche con te?
> 
> Quello che voglio dirti è che forse tu questa donna l'hai un po' idealizzata. Che forse anche lei, come tanti di noi, è semplicemente un'opportunista, che ha goduto, appunto, dell'opportunità che le è capitata e, cioè, di ravvivare un po' la sua routine di moglie e madre intrattenendo una relazione clandestina che le ha dato una bella scossa.
> 
> ...



Avrei voluto sentirmi dire queste parole molti anni fa quando stavo in mezzo alla nebbia. Ma anche oggi, sara' forse che a fine anno sono un po' stanco di tirare sempre la carretta del mio matrimonio, sono parole che sento vibrare forte dentro di me. Avrei voglia solo per un ora di togliermi il costume di scena del marito, figlio padre e nipote modello del manager superfico e di essere completamente me stesso per urlare a tutti quanto sono invece imperfetto, vizioso e anche un po' maiale... Sei una persona di grande sostanza e con un pensiero forte. Ti auguro davvero ogni bene.

Bastardo Dentro


----------



## Silver (30 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Silver ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Comunque consolati. Secondo me non hai perso nulla, anzi hai rischiato tanto davvero, di mettere in gioco il tuo matrimonio, per una persona che "voleva vedere la tua reazione", quindi di base immatura.
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Silver ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Silver,scusa ma ho perso 1 passaggio..qdo la tua donna ti ha reso stambecco?
> ...


----------



## oceansize (30 Dicembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Avrei voluto sentirmi dire queste parole molti anni fa quando stavo in mezzo alla nebbia. Ma anche oggi, sara' forse che a fine anno sono un po' stanco di tirare sempre la carretta del mio matrimonio, sono parole che sento vibrare forte dentro di me. Avrei voglia solo per un ora di togliermi il costume di scena del marito, figlio padre e nipote modello del manager superfico e di essere completamente me stesso per urlare a tutti quanto sono invece imperfetto, vizioso e anche un po' maiale... Sei una persona di grande sostanza e con un pensiero forte. Ti auguro davvero ogni bene.
> 
> Bastardo Dentro


Geko perdonami l'ot ma volevo chiedere a B.D. perché non si toglie questa maschera? la libertà maggiore secondo me è l'essere se stessi con le persone che più abbiamo vicino, con le nostre debolezze e le nostre imperfezioni. troppe volte su questo sito si legge come giustificazione a un tradimento :"per una volta ho fatto qualcosa per me e ho smesso di essere il marito\moglie perfetto ecc.." 
Fai come vuoi, ma se dovessi conoscere un'altra femme fatale, perfavore non usare questa come scusa, perché è una tua scelta. Ma soprattutto questa frustrazione può portare a incontrarla.
Ecco lo dovevo dire, . con affetto e buon anno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ti devo una risposta. Ci ho pensato davvero, non me ne sono dimenticato. Dunque . . . la risposta è no. Non ne sono sicuro. Così tanto tempo per una risposta così banale? Si, perché hai fatto sorgere in me il dubbio e prima non ce l'avevo quindi ti dico che si, è possibile la tua teoria. E poi mi è capitato spesso di ripensare a questa cosa che ha scritto MK, non so esattamente perché. Magari soltanto perché sono facilmente manipolabile (no, a questo non ci credo nemmeno io, per fortuna!) oppure, più plausibile, perché sto cercando di guardarmi dall'esterno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Figurati... se mi avessi risposto subito, avresti negato il problema... Vedi, io quando parlo di certe cose, preferisco giocare di sponda, MK ha bocciato la 8 e l'ha mandata in buca subito, ma il concetto era quello, solo due diversi modi di tirarlo fuori. Magari adesso puoi provare a capire se ci sono ancora dei fantasmi... il fatto che tu abbia detto determinate cose secondo me non è affatto casuale. Ieri mi sono fatta un po' di viaggio in treno, ho letto i post... Per prima cosa vorrei dirti che il mio personale concetto di vero amore sta nel volere la felicità di chi si ama anche a prescindere dalla propria, quando invece si vuole trattenere una persona a sè non facendo la sua felicità è solo il voler realizzare un proprio bisogno, a prescindere da quale sia. Questa bella banalità mi è uscita comprendendo in questo periodo che la mia infelicità nasce dal non riuscire a rendere felice mio marito, o dalla mia sensazione di non riuscirci, ma soprattutto dal desiderio struggente che ho di vederlo felice, anche senza di me.
Vorrei che tu ci riflettessi su.
D'altra parte capisco perfettamente il tuo desiderio di fare le 'pulizie di Pasqua' come diceva Orchidea... è quanto di meglio puoi fare adesso, secondo me... però una cosa: alla tua compagna, ti prego, non dire le ragioni che ti spingono a staccarti da lei, sarebbe solo utile per te per liberarti la coscienza, ma per lei sarebbe solo un'inutile crudeltà, le faresti solo pensare che ogni momento di questi 3 anni è stato falso, che lei non valeva niente e fidati, è una cosa devastante da pensare.


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Figurati... se mi avessi risposto subito, avresti negato il problema... Vedi, io quando parlo di certe cose, preferisco giocare di sponda, MK ha bocciato la 8 e l'ha mandata in buca subito, ma il concetto era quello, solo due diversi modi di tirarlo fuori. Magari adesso puoi provare a capire se ci sono ancora dei fantasmi... il fatto che tu abbia detto determinate cose secondo me non è affatto casuale. Ieri mi sono fatta un po' di viaggio in treno, ho letto i post... Per prima cosa vorrei dirti che il mio personale concetto di vero amore sta nel volere la felicità di chi si ama anche a prescindere dalla propria, quando invece si vuole trattenere una persona a sè non facendo la sua felicità è solo il voler realizzare un proprio bisogno, a prescindere da quale sia. Questa bella banalità mi è uscita comprendendo in questo periodo che la mia infelicità nasce dal non riuscire a rendere felice mio marito, o dalla mia sensazione di non riuscirci, ma soprattutto dal desiderio struggente che ho di vederlo felice, anche senza di me.
> Vorrei che tu ci riflettessi su.
> D'altra parte capisco perfettamente il tuo desiderio di fare le 'pulizie di Pasqua' come diceva Orchidea... è quanto di meglio puoi fare adesso, secondo me... però una cosa: *alla tua compagna, ti prego, non dire le ragioni che ti spingono a staccarti da lei, sarebbe solo utile per te per liberarti la coscienza, ma per lei sarebbe solo un'inutile crudeltà, le faresti solo pensare che ogni momento di questi 3 anni è stato falso, che lei non valeva niente e fidati, è una cosa devastante da pensare*.


Straquoto! :up:


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Geko perdonami l'ot ma volevo chiedere a B.D. perché non si toglie questa maschera? la libertà maggiore secondo me è l'essere se stessi con le persone che più abbiamo vicino, con le nostre debolezze e le nostre imperfezioni. troppe volte su questo sito si legge come giustificazione a un tradimento :"per una volta ho fatto qualcosa per me e ho smesso di essere il marito\moglie perfetto ecc.."
> Fai come vuoi, ma se dovessi conoscere un'altra femme fatale, perfavore non usare questa come scusa, perché è una tua scelta. Ma soprattutto questa frustrazione può portare a incontrarla.
> Ecco lo dovevo dire, . con affetto e buon anno.


pensavo le stesse cose.
non mi piace la forzata fedeltà di bd; se gli costa tanto non può durare


----------



## geko (30 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> D'altra parte capisco perfettamente il tuo desiderio di fare le 'pulizie di Pasqua' come diceva Orchidea... è quanto di meglio puoi fare adesso, secondo me... però una cosa: alla tua compagna, ti prego, non dire le ragioni che ti spingono a staccarti da lei, sarebbe solo utile per te per liberarti la coscienza, ma per lei sarebbe solo un'inutile crudeltà, *le faresti solo pensare che ogni momento di questi 3 anni è stato falso*, che lei non valeva niente e fidati, è una cosa devastante da pensare.


Non stiamo insieme da 3 anni, molto meno. Comunque certo, metterebbe in discussione tutto quello che c'è stato, sarebbe inevitabile e devastante, come dici tu. Grazie Sbriciolata!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Non stiamo insieme da 3 anni, molto meno. Comunque certo, metterebbe in discussione tutto quello che c'è stato, sarebbe inevitabile e devastante, come dici tu. Grazie Sbriciolata!


Ohi ragazzo... in 48 pagine di post... qualcosa può sfuggire, eh?:carneval:


----------



## geko (30 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ohi ragazzo... in 48 pagine di post... qualcosa può sfuggire, eh?:carneval:


Hai ragione, è diventato un poema :unhappy: Come si fa a chiudere tutto? Io sono a posto così!


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Hai ragione, è diventato un poema :unhappy: Come si fa a chiudere tutto? Io sono a posto così!


Solo Admin può chiudere la discussione!  ma perchè vuoi chiuderla???? :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Solo Admin può chiudere la discussione!  ma perchè vuoi chiuderla???? :carneval:


Infatti... mi sembra che sia una bella discussione, hai appassionato anche Lothar!


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti... mi sembra che sia una bella discussione, *hai appassionato anche Lothar*!



appunto! e non è mica facile sai? :up:


----------



## Andy (30 Dicembre 2011)

Eh, sì, poteva uscire un altro incontro


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Avrei voluto sentirmi dire queste parole molti anni fa quando stavo in mezzo alla nebbia. Ma anche oggi, sara' forse che a fine anno sono un po' stanco di tirare sempre la carretta del mio matrimonio, sono parole che sento vibrare forte dentro di me. Avrei voglia solo per un ora di togliermi il costume di scena del marito, figlio padre e nipote modello del manager superfico e di essere completamente me stesso per urlare a tutti quanto sono invece imperfetto, vizioso e anche un po' maiale... Sei una persona di grande sostanza e con un pensiero forte. Ti auguro davvero ogni bene.
> 
> Bastardo Dentro


Senti in futuro abbiamo in mente una mattana colossale io e l'amico Lothar...
Vieni con noi...
Ti divertirai...
Ma lascia a casa quegli abiti...ok?
Credimi faremo i deficenti per una notte intera...

Vieni con noi a caccia di guai....eheheheheeheh...

Ovvio donnine compiacenti a nastro eh?
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Geko perdonami l'ot ma volevo chiedere a B.D. perché non si toglie questa maschera? la libertà maggiore secondo me è l'essere se stessi con le persone che più abbiamo vicino, con le nostre debolezze e le nostre imperfezioni. troppe volte su questo sito si legge come giustificazione a un tradimento :"per una volta ho fatto qualcosa per me e ho smesso di essere il marito\moglie perfetto ecc.."
> Fai come vuoi, ma se dovessi conoscere un'altra femme fatale, perfavore non usare questa come scusa, perché è una tua scelta. Ma soprattutto questa frustrazione può portare a incontrarla.
> Ecco lo dovevo dire, . con affetto e buon anno.


Semplice...
Semplicissimo 
Una cosa che conosco benissimo dalla mia più tenera età...
Siamo come gli altri si aspettano tutto fila liscio...
Mettiamo giù l'armatura...non siamo più accettati...

Per la serie:
Sei come dico io...ti amo...
Altrimenti giù botte...no?

Ecco perchè io ho scelto di stare solo con certe donne eh?
O hanno certe caratteristiche o non se ne parla nemmeno...

Già dato...:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Solo Admin può chiudere la discussione!  ma perchè vuoi chiuderla???? :carneval:


Sbagliato...
Può chiudere la discussione l'autore.
Leggiamo bene le regole.


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagliato...
> Può chiudere la discussione l'autore.
> Leggiamo bene le regole.


....ah si....... non lo sapevo.....


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ....ah si....... non lo sapevo.....


Ma in fondo è giusto che Geko chiuda...
Si sarà rotto le palle di sentir parlare della sua storia...no?
Ma è una nuova voce molto importante nel forum...non trovi?


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma in fondo è giusto che Geko chiuda...Si sarà rotto le palle di sentir parlare della sua storia...no?Ma è una nuova voce molto importante nel forum...non trovi?


a me piace,....a parte l'avatar


----------



## Sole (30 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Ma si che mi devo svegliare! Mi prendo a schiaffi per svegliarmi eh!!!
> 
> Mi da fastidio il suo linguaggio perché lo usa per provocarmi, ma è un compito arduo, sono abituato a resistere alle provocazioni.
> 
> ...


Approvo con entusiasmo.

Non mi stupisce che tu sappia amare tanto intensamente.

Credo che un uomo come Lothar, con tutta la simpatia che provo per lui, in tutta la sua vita, con tutte le sue scopate, non abbia provato nemmeno l'ombra dell'emozione che può dare un sentimento vero, che si basa innanzitutto sul rispetto per la dignità dell'altro.
E pensandoci bene anche il sesso più sfrenato non può prescindere da questo, credo.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> a me piace,....a parte l'avatar


Si vero troppo frate...
Troppo neogotico...mi ricorda...il mitico cd di Julius...il mio amico aretino...eheheheehehehehe...

[video=youtube;ZgXNJaJfl7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgXNJaJfl7w[/video]

A proposito simy...a roma sta il mio amico Lo Muscio eh?

[video=youtube;LUzSotO7FAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUzSotO7FAo[/video]


----------



## elena_ (30 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> a me piace,....a parte l'avatar


ma è Anakin Skywalker...dai Simy...come fa a non piacerti? 

io invece non riesco a pensare all'utente Geko senza quell'avatar


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vero troppo frate...
> Troppo neogotico...mi ricorda...il mitico cd di Julius...il mio amico aretino...eheheheehehehehe...
> 
> [video=youtube;ZgXNJaJfl7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgXNJaJfl7w[/video]
> ...


........uffi.......io i video dall'ufficio non li posso vedere..........


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Approvo con entusiasmo.
> 
> Non mi stupisce che tu sappia amare tanto intensamente.
> 
> ...


SOle ora basta...
Cosa sono tutti questi romanticismi eh?
Lothar è solo un testimone disincantato del maialismo imperante...

Non credi a noi...
Vieni a farti un giro con me...

E le vedrai pure tu...queste oneste signore...che escono dal maxim...

Chi sta dirte che per una donna certe cose non siano emozionanti?
Eh?

Se una mi dice...voglio essere scopata e basta...
Avrà quello da me...
Se faccio il sentimentale mi dice...
Ah ecco un altro scemo che si innamora di me...

Lothar è come Rambo no?
Rambo torna nella società
Ma la società non lo capisce
Lui si incazza e scatena una guerra eh?

Renditi conto che quando si fanno certe cose...
Mi spiace per te, ma i sentimenti restano a casa.

Al massimo si è solo due felini infoiati...
E la parola più tenera che ti senti dire è...dai fottimi!

Dai muoviti...cazzo...abbiamo solo sta ora...che poi devo tornare al lavoro...

Sono cose crude.
Non per i deboli di cuoricino.

Intanto io che ho amato intensamente se non sto attento ci rimetto la testa, il cuore...e quant'altro..
Lothar scoppia di salute e se la gode.

Allora chi dei due sta meglio eh?

Insomma una è lì e ti spiega il senso del vivere...
Tu le dici...senti piantala con ste cagate vuoi scopare si o no?
Lei risponde...ho bisogno di attenzioni...

Lui risponde ok...non ti va di scopare...scusami una moglie ce l'ho già...
torno a lavorare


----------



## Sole (30 Dicembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Avrei voluto sentirmi dire queste parole molti anni fa quando stavo in mezzo alla nebbia. Ma anche oggi, sara' forse che a fine anno sono un po' stanco di tirare sempre la carretta del mio matrimonio, sono parole che sento vibrare forte dentro di me. Avrei voglia solo per un ora di togliermi il costume di scena del marito, figlio padre e nipote modello del manager superfico e di essere completamente me stesso per urlare a tutti quanto sono invece imperfetto, vizioso e anche un po' maiale... Sei una persona di grande sostanza e con un pensiero forte. Ti auguro davvero ogni bene.
> 
> Bastardo Dentro


Grazie.

Però sai Bastardo, non è detto che questo costume di scena vada tolto da un giorno all'altro. La strada verso il dialogo e l'autenticità è lenta, graduale e molto faticosa. Bisogna innanzitutto attrezzarsi, trovare la forza per affrontare tutto, anche la solitudine. E poi, piano piano, provare a togliersi un pezzo alla volta di questo abito fittizio così difficile da indossare a volte, ma che ci fa tanto comodo.

Non credere di essere solo a provare queste sensazioni. Ciascuno di noi è imperfetto, vizioso e anche un po' maiale. Ciascuno di noi ha il suo lato oscuro. Chi più chi meno. Piuttosto ciascuno di noi ne è consapevole in modo diverso.

Ma come fanno gli altri ad accettarlo se noi per primi lo camuffiamo, tentiamo di soffocarlo e di nasconderlo?

Bisogna accettarsi, perdonarsi. E' l'inizio di tutto.

Ricambio gli auguri, di cuore.


----------



## geko (30 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma in fondo è giusto che Geko chiuda...
> Si sarà rotto le palle di sentir parlare della sua storia...no?
> Ma è una nuova voce molto importante nel forum...non trovi?


Grazie Conte anche se non so a che tipo di voce tu ti riferisca perché non conosco gli altri membri del forum. 



Simy ha detto:


> a me piace,....a parte l'avatar





elena_ ha detto:


> ma è Anakin Skywalker...dai Simy...come fa a non piacerti?
> 
> io invece non riesco a pensare all'utente Geko senza quell'avatar


Dai Simy, non è poi così brutto. 

Piace anche ad MK quindi lo tengo. 

Potrei sempre passare a Darth Vader ma non ho mai pensato a me stesso come un cyborg! 



contepinceton ha detto:


> Se una mi dice...voglio essere scopata e basta...
> Avrà quello da me...
> Se faccio il sentimentale mi dice...
> Ah ecco un altro scemo che si innamora di me...


Conte, io non sono d'accordo. Puoi fare sesso come ti pare, una cosa è il sesso, un'altra è il modo in cui ti esprimi parlando delle donne, dire "_quelle_ vanno scopate e basta", per me è una mancanza di rispetto proprio perché gratuita.

I romanticismi non c'entrano niente, dipende dalle circostanze, dalle situazioni. Sai, anche il sesso più estremo, fine a sè stesso e occasionale presuppone un reciproco rispetto, in quanto esseri umani. Prendi il BDSM, quello vero, non quello dei siti porno o che so io: c'è una forma di rispetto profonda tra Dom e Sub che non immagini, una sfera inviolabile. Comunque non è questo il punto.

E' una questione di mentalità.


----------



## Sole (30 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SOle ora basta...
> Cosa sono tutti questi romanticismi eh?
> Lothar è solo un testimone disincantato del maialismo imperante...
> 
> ...


Conte.

Il rispetto non è un sentimento che si prova per una persona in particolare.

Si rispetta il genere umano a prescindere e il rispetto dev'essere il fondamento di ogni relazione umana.

Io durante una scopata posso anche desiderare di essere umiliata, sculacciata e trattata come la peggiore delle zoccole, ma alla fine del gioco la persona con cui mi sono divertita deve tornare a considerarmi una persona, non un oggettino usa e getta da trattare con sufficienza e superiorità.


----------



## geko (30 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Conte.
> 
> Il rispetto non è un sentimento che si prova per una persona in particolare.
> 
> ...


Esattamente quello che intendevo!


----------



## Sole (30 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> dipende dalle circostanze, dalle situazioni. Sai, anche il sesso più estremo, fine a sè stesso e occasionale presuppone un reciproco rispetto, in quanto esseri umani. Prendi il BDSM, quello vero, non quello dei siti porno o che so io: c'è una forma di rispetto profonda tra Dom e Sub che non immagini, una sfera inviolabile. Comunque non è questo il punto.


Ecco, quasi la stessa cosa che ho scritto io.


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Dai Simy, non è poi così brutto.


..........................................................................................................................


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Conte.
> 
> Il rispetto non è un sentimento che si prova per una persona in particolare.
> 
> ...


E osi sostenere che Lothar non abbia rispetto eh? EH?
Lothar va letto tra le righe e interpretato...
Lui è senza scrupoli...e a letto non c'è rispetto...

Ma se si sbrega per le sue amiche il Lotharone...


----------



## Sole (30 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E osi sostenere che Lothar non abbia rispetto eh? EH?
> Lothar va letto tra le righe e interpretato...
> Lui è senza scrupoli...e a letto non c'è rispetto...
> 
> Ma se si sbrega per le sue amiche il Lotharone...


Spesso e volentieri il Lotharone ha parlato delle donne in certi termini, può essere però che io non abbia saputo leggerlo tra le righe... e poi certo che si sbrega per le sue amiche, se le deve portare a letto!

Conte, sono buona, dolce e carina, ma non sono nata ieri e un po' gli uomini ho imparato a capirli sai


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ..........................................................................................................................


Io preferirei un bel geko... di quelli veri, delle Eolie


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Dicembre 2011)

*io non c'ho*



geko ha detto:


> Prendi il BDSM, quello vero, non quello dei siti porno o che so io: c'è una forma di rispetto profonda tra Dom e Sub che non immagini, una sfera inviolabile. Comunque non è questo il punto.
> 
> E' una questione di mentalità.



Capito una sega con ste sigle io ???

E' una questione di mentalita' pure questa ;-)



blu


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io preferirei un bel geko... di quelli veri, delle Eolie


c'avevo pensato pure io! sono cosi carini i gekini..........


----------



## lothar57 (30 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E osi sostenere che Lothar non abbia rispetto eh? EH?
> Lothar va letto tra le righe e interpretato...
> Lui è senza scrupoli...e a letto non c'è rispetto...
> 
> Ma se si sbrega per le sue amiche il Lotharone...


domani e'1anno di sta roba,troppo.......uno  e non piu'uno


----------



## bastardo dentro (30 Dicembre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Geko perdonami l'ot ma volevo chiedere a B.D. perché non si toglie questa maschera? la libertà maggiore secondo me è l'essere se stessi con le persone che più abbiamo vicino, con le nostre debolezze e le nostre imperfezioni. troppe volte su questo sito si legge come giustificazione a un tradimento :"per una volta ho fatto qualcosa per me e ho smesso di essere il marito\moglie perfetto ecc.."
> Fai come vuoi, ma se dovessi conoscere un'altra femme fatale, perfavore non usare questa come scusa, perché è una tua scelta. Ma soprattutto questa frustrazione può portare a incontrarla.
> Ecco lo dovevo dire, . con affetto e buon anno.



nel mio caso - come in quello di molti altri - non si può togliere il costume.... ho un bimbo disabile, una moglie stanca e distrutta da questa disabilità tremenda, la sua famiglia di origine che aiuto ogni giorno. da me dipende il benessere di tutti, le spese, i medici, le cure del mio bimbo, le vacanze le macchine, tutto. non posso far venire meno sostegno a chi lotta giorno per giorno contro cose così grandi, mai. sì avrei voluto una vita diversa, per molti fattori, come credo tanti, tantissimi di noi. povero magari, ma con la salute. ma  ho "messo la faccia", l'impegno, i nervi e i polsi nel (ri)costruire la mia famiglia e per quanto male possa fare, non si può e non si deve scappare dietro a questo o a quel culo. è pesante la mia vita ma anche e soprattutto per fattori esogeni alla coppia, inevitabili, ineluttabili che devono essere gestiti, ogni giorno. quanto pensi possa contare la flamme fatale rispetto a mio figlio che mi può parlare solo con gli occhi?? oggi. pensi che potrei chiavare in giro bello contento e poi tornare a casa? difficile. è tutto dannatamente più complicato di così, a volte si avrebbe solo voglia di alleviare la pressione, di alleggerirla. io ho questo problema, altri ne hanno di diversi e magari più gravi ma il minimo comune denominatore è sempre il medesimo, fuggire, per un ora, un giorno, un mese oppure una vita. io sto lì, li  nel mezzo..... a volte mi lamento ma sono tornato solido come un pilone della funivia. Scuse a GEko per l'OT e auguri a tutti per un 2012 sereno e, soprattutto pieno di salute per tutti.....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Dicembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> nel mio caso - come in quello di molti altri - non si può togliere il costume.... ho un bimbo disabile, una moglie stanca e distrutta da questa disabilità tremenda, la sua famiglia di origine che aiuto ogni giorno. da me dipende il benessere di tutti, le spese, i medici, le cure del mio bimbo, le vacanze le macchine, tutto. non posso far venire meno sostegno a chi lotta giorno per giorno contro cose così grandi, mai. sì avrei voluto una vita diversa, per molti fattori, come credo tanti, tantissimi di noi. povero magari, ma con la salute. ma  ho "messo la faccia", l'impegno, i nervi e i polsi nel (ri)costruire la mia famiglia e per quanto male possa fare, non si può e non si deve scappare dietro a questo o a quel culo. è pesante la mia vita ma anche e soprattutto per fattori esogeni alla coppia, inevitabili, ineluttabili che devono essere gestiti, ogni giorno. quanto pensi possa contare la flamme fatale rispetto a mio figlio che mi può parlare solo con gli occhi?? oggi. pensi che potrei chiavare in giro bello contento e poi tornare a casa? difficile. è tutto dannatamente più complicato di così, a volte si avrebbe solo voglia di alleviare la pressione, di alleggerirla. io ho questo problema, altri ne hanno di diversi e magari più gravi ma il minimo comune denominatore è sempre il medesimo, fuggire, per un ora, un giorno, un mese oppure una vita. io sto lì, li  nel mezzo..... a volte mi lamento ma sono tornato solido come un pilone della funivia. Scuse a GEko per l'OT e auguri a tutti per un 2012 sereno e, soprattutto pieno di salute per tutti.....
> 
> bastardo dentro



:-D 


blu


----------



## geko (30 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io preferirei un bel geko... di quelli veri, delle Eolie





Simy ha detto:


> c'avevo pensato pure io! sono cosi carini i gekini..........


Piacciono anche a me. Il mio nick peró è un tributo ad un mio grande amico d'infanzia, mi chiamava così perché da piccolo mi arrampicavo dappertutto, lui invece si faceva chiamare 'falco' perché boh, gli piaceva! In effetti era un soprannome più figo! 
Da grande ha continuato a chiamarmi così e ora mi mancava un po'. :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Spesso e volentieri il Lotharone ha parlato delle donne in certi termini, può essere però che io non abbia saputo leggerlo tra le righe... e poi certo che si sbrega per le sue amiche, se le deve portare a letto!
> 
> Conte, sono buona, dolce e carina, ma non sono nata ieri e un po' gli uomini ho imparato a capirli sai


Embè? E allora? Perchè qua dentro le donne parlano sempre di noi uomini con rispetto eh?
Ma non vedi come ci avete ridotti?
A dei rammolliti tutti quanti pucci pucci...ti amo, ti adoro...sei tutto per me...ecc..ecc..ecc...
E invece essere uomini è anche poter ruttare in santa pace guardando una partita con gli amici...stravaccati come dei maiali grufolosi....

Mica le obbliga con il fucile eh?
Se loro ci stanno significa che quelle donne trovano il tizio molto interessante no?

Donna...
Tutto il mio romanticismo, tutta la mia dolcezza...tutto il mio darmi da fare per "capire" voi donne che cosa mi ha portato nella vita? EH? EH?

Solo delusioni.

A sto punto lassa pur che el mondo diga..
Che el mejo buso xe la figa no?

Siamo soldati.
Non uomini.
Ed è una sporca guerra.

Oh Signor d'amore acceso
quanti schei che go speso
per na vacca de na dona
che non capisse na madona.

EH?

E poi vi lamentate perfino che siamo divenuti fragili, insicuri, bisognosi di tutto...
Lothar almeno mi dice...
Ma piantala di star là dietro a loro...salta in bici e vieni a fare il passo della futa con me...che è tutta salute...le maiale le troviamo strada facendo...no?

Ma capisci almeno che noi due vediamo Geko...e ci diciamo...
Ma varda santocrescinman sto mona come si è ridotto...
Si perde il gusto della vita per far na malattia drio na dona...

ma ti rendi conto? Eh?

Piuttosto Sole...
Per una donna...
Riuscire a ottenere un mazzo di fiori, o una rosa, da un uomo come Lothar...quella si che è una grande sfida.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè? E allora? Perchè qua dentro le donne parlano sempre di noi uomini con rispetto eh?
> Ma non vedi come ci avete ridotti?
> A dei rammolliti tutti quanti pucci pucci...ti amo, ti adoro...sei tutto per me...ecc..ecc..ecc...
> E invece essere uomini è anche poter ruttare in santa pace guardando una partita con gli amici...stravaccati come dei maiali grufolosi....
> ...


Caro Conte,situazione difficile,  mi manca molto la mia donna,e'lontana,e se potessi domattina andrei da lei.dasvidanja...ci sentiamo altrove.qua'e'tempo perso.


----------



## geko (31 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè? E allora? Perchè qua dentro le donne parlano sempre di noi uomini con rispetto eh?
> Ma non vedi come ci avete ridotti?


Adesso, indipendentemente da tutto, indipendentemente da me Conte, sai benissimo di cosa si sta parlando. Io sto parlando di un diritto costituzionalmente sancito, presente in ogni ordinamento civilizzato e cioè il diritto inviolabile di ogni essere umano (donna, uomo, troia, santa, frigida, allupata, coglione, cornuto e ritardato) di vedere rispettata la propria dignità, di essere considerato persona e non oggetto. E' un concetto aulico, per cui uomini e donne hanno combattuto insieme e tu che sei un uomo colto sai che il sonno della ragione ha generato troppi mostri. E' una grande conquista. Ma stiamo sconfinando, hai ragione, tornando in tema:

Siamo d'accordo: quando si scopa, si scopa. Ma quando si ragiona, si ragiona. Siamo d'accordo, no?

Per una volta ti chiedo di svestire i panni di Dioniso che ti si addicono alla grande. Ma onestamente, credo tu sia troppo intelligente per non aver capito davvero di che parlo. Lo sappiamo noi due e basta, non lo dirò a nessuno.

Che poi Lothar nella vita sia un perfetto gentleman non lo metto in dubbio, ma io scrivo in base a ció che leggo, questo è un discorso più generale, non stiamo parlando di lui. E poi Lothar piace anche a me!


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Dicembre 2011)

*Ahahahhahhahhahha*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte,situazione difficile,  mi manca molto la mia donna,e'lontana,e se potessi domattina andrei da lei.dasvidanja...ci sentiamo altrove.qua'e'tempo perso.


E' sarda la tua donna,ma come mi manca,ma quanto mi manca,mi pensa,ma come è bella ,tanto elegante...

Ahahahha ma mi faccia il piacere Lothar!

blu

Geko svegliati anche tu he,che la prof è il frutto della tua testa.Ma che profffff,ma che donna sposata ma smettila che sei giovane intelligente e da come dici pure bellino,non ti manca niente e quel che non va e quel che manca l'hai creato da te.
Questa donna ti porta dolore,rabbia,GELOSIA,confusione,dolore,insonnia,panico:se questo lo chiami amore,io la chiamo malattia che prota alla distruzione!!!

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Che poi Lothar nella vita sia un perfetto gentleman non lo metto in dubbio, ma io scrivo in base a ció che leggo, questo è un discorso più generale, non stiamo parlando di lui. E poi Lothar piace anche a me!



Si ma non ci credere sai,è cotto della sua amante,lo gira e lo rigira come le piace e pare, è lei la parte forte nel suo rapporto!Fa il duro lupo ma alla fine è un piccolo labrador. Tutto quello che fa lo fa per lei, persino andare in bici,ci va per tenersi di fisico per lei è una sorta valvola per andare avanti per tenersi su,una droga micidiale e velenosa e lui neppure lo sa ma intanto le cotto!!!

Ma tu hai bisogno della presenza della prof per procedere nella tua vita?


blu


----------



## elena_ (31 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma tu hai bisogno della presenza della prof per procedere nella tua vita?
> 
> 
> blu


No Blu.
Credo proprio che la prof c'entri relativamente. La questione è più ampia.
Geko si sta semplicemente mettendo in discussione e non solo qui nel forum.
Cosa che altri utenti non hanno mai fatto.


----------



## Sole (31 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> No Blu.
> Credo proprio che la prof c'entri relativamente. La questione è più ampia.
> Geko *si sta semplicemente mettendo in discussione e non solo qui nel forum.
> Cosa che altri utenti non hanno mai fatto*.


Già.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Adesso, indipendentemente da tutto, indipendentemente da me Conte, sai benissimo di cosa si sta parlando. Io sto parlando di un diritto costituzionalmente sancito, presente in ogni ordinamento civilizzato e cioè il diritto inviolabile di ogni essere umano (donna, uomo, troia, santa, frigida, allupata, coglione, cornuto e ritardato) di vedere rispettata la propria dignità, di essere considerato persona e non oggetto. E' un concetto aulico, per cui uomini e donne hanno combattuto insieme e tu che sei un uomo colto sai che il sonno della ragione ha generato troppi mostri. E' una grande conquista. Ma stiamo sconfinando, hai ragione, tornando in tema:
> 
> Siamo d'accordo: quando si scopa, si scopa. Ma quando si ragiona, si ragiona. Siamo d'accordo, no?
> 
> ...


Geko non cascare nel tranello...
Capisci?
Sono le maestre che manipolano ciò che scrive Lothar
Per farlo apparire uno che considera le donne un oggetto
Capisci?
Nn farti menare per il bavero...

Lothar dice che se non vuoi soffrire...
Non ti puoi innamorare di un'amanta
NOn sarà mai la tua donna...lo capisci?
Sia per te solo un gioco e un trastullo...
Una cosa leggera...

In cui anche sta cosa del rispetto c'entra poco...

In certe cose...
Ci si usa reciprocamente...
Per il piacere reciproco...

E con sano equilibrio...
Uno innamorato fa cazzate...
E' na mina vagante...

Ma tu stai lontano dalle maestre...
Ti intortano il cervello...e poi...
Non te la mollano...


dasvinaja!


----------



## geko (31 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar dice che se non vuoi soffrire...
> *Non ti puoi innamorare di un'amanta
> NOn sarà mai la tua donna...lo capisci?*
> Sia per te solo un gioco e un trastullo...
> Una cosa leggera...


E su questo ha fottutamente ragione. Un conoscente quando facciamo certi discorsi mi dice sempre 'Ma per te è facile fare il frocio col culo degli altri', è quando le cose le vivi sulla tua pelle che perdi di vista il punto della situazione. Amen. 

Lothar va pure in bici? Cavoli, siamo più simili di quanto pensassi. :up:


----------



## Sole (31 Dicembre 2011)

geko ha detto:


> Lothar va pure in bici? Cavoli, siamo più simili di quanto pensassi. :up:


Ecco, puoi cominciare a preoccuparti adesso


----------



## geko (31 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco, puoi cominciare a preoccuparti adesso


Di solito sono bravo coi doppi sensi ma magari col termine 'bici' lui indica qualcosa che mi sfugge.  
Niente bici da corsa però, il bitume mi piace solo in moto.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E su questo ha fottutamente ragione. Un conoscente quando facciamo certi discorsi mi dice sempre 'Ma per te è facile fare il frocio col culo degli altri', è quando le cose le vivi sulla tua pelle che perdi di vista il punto della situazione. Amen.
> 
> Lothar va pure in bici? Cavoli, siamo più simili di quanto pensassi. :up:


buon anno Geko!certo che ci vado,ma in mbt,e stamattina ho dovuto rinunciare ai mie soliti 40km..indovina??vestito di tutto punto,qua' alle 11 erano 2 gradi,vado dall' amata Carnielli,pneus dietro mezzo sgonfio,anteriore in terra.

fatti poi direi 20 a piedi,,


----------



## geko (1 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> buon anno Geko!certo che ci vado,ma in mbt,e stamattina ho dovuto rinunciare ai mie soliti 40km..indovina??vestito di tutto punto,qua' alle 11 erano 2 gradi,vado dall' amata Carnielli,pneus dietro mezzo sgonfio,anteriore in terra.
> 
> fatti poi direi 20 a piedi,,


Buon anno Lothar! Solo mtb anch'io. Niente tubeless tu? 

Dalle mie parti in questo periodo il problema è il fango, i forcellini vanno via come l'acqua, difatti ultimamente solo giri prettamente discesistici. Io ho una Lapierre Zesty. :up:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Approvo con entusiasmo.
> 
> Non mi stupisce che tu sappia amare tanto intensamente.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Conte.
> 
> Il rispetto non è un sentimento che si prova per una persona in particolare.
> 
> ...


Riquoto e se posso approvo


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Piacciono anche a me. Il mio nick peró è un tributo ad un mio grande amico d'infanzia, mi chiamava così perché da piccolo mi arrampicavo dappertutto, lui invece si faceva chiamare 'falco' perché boh, gli piaceva! In effetti era un soprannome più figo!
> Da grande ha continuato a chiamarmi così e ora mi mancava un po'. :smile:


io preferisco Geko...Falco è scontato....  
buon anno!


----------



## lothar57 (2 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Buon anno Lothar! Solo mtb anch'io. Niente tubeless tu?
> 
> Dalle mie parti in questo periodo il problema è il fango, i forcellini vanno via come l'acqua, difatti ultimamente solo giri prettamente discesistici. Io ho una Lapierre Zesty. :up:


ciao Geko.Pensa e'la seconda bucatura in tantissimi anni...io giro poco ho fatto solo 2000km in 2 anni,anche qua'fuosri strada fango.Bellissimo il giorno di Natale..fuori strada in neve fresca..


----------



## geko (2 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Geko.Pensa e'la seconda bucatura in tantissimi anni...io giro poco ho fatto solo 2000km in 2 anni,anche qua'fuosri strada fango.Bellissimo il giorno di Natale..fuori strada in neve fresca..


Io invece foravo continuamente, le tubeless sono state una manna dal cielo. 
Adesso anch'io giro meno, prima facevo percorsi decisamente più impegnativi, poi finalmente due anni fa in un sentiero ci ho rimesso due costole e la gamba e mi sono dato una calmata, da allora sempre con le protezioni e la testa sulle spalle! 

Hai ragione, mtb e neve sono un'accoppiata fantastica!!!


----------



## geko (2 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io preferisco Geko...Falco è scontato....
> buon anno!


Buon anno anche a te, Simy! Basta Disney eh.


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Buon anno anche a te, Simy! Basta Disney eh.


:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io invece foravo continuamente, le tubeless sono state una manna dal cielo.
> Adesso anch'io giro meno, prima facevo percorsi decisamente più impegnativi, poi finalmente due anni fa in un sentiero ci ho rimesso due costole e la gamba e mi sono dato una calmata, da allora sempre con le protezioni e la testa sulle spalle!
> 
> Hai ragione, mtb e neve sono un'accoppiata fantastica!!!


purtroppo sono cosi' anche in bici,,mai messo casco...mtb e neve bellissimo..quasi come sesso fuori casa


----------



## geko (2 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> purtroppo sono cosi' anche in bici,,mai messo casco...mtb e neve bellissimo..quasi come sesso fuori casa


Fidati che in certi posti te lo metti eccome, se capita il saltino cosa fai? 
Io di voli ne ho fatti ma ne ho visti di ben peggiori . . . uno delle mie parti, un folle scatenato, è uscito di casa la mattina ed è stato ritrovato (vivo per miracolo, credo ne abbiano parlato anche in tv) l'indomani, nessuno sapeva dove fosse diretto, fortuna che hanno inventato il garmin ed hanno trovato la traccia sul computer. Aveva il casco però. 

Via Lothar, una volta si fa un giro insieme e poi si va a donne!


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Fidati che in certi posti te lo metti eccome, se capita il saltino cosa fai?
> Io di voli ne ho fatti ma ne ho visti di ben peggiori . . . uno delle mie parti, un folle scatenato, è uscito di casa la mattina ed è stato ritrovato (vivo per miracolo, credo ne abbiano parlato anche in tv) l'indomani, nessuno sapeva dove fosse diretto, fortuna che hanno inventato il garmin ed hanno trovato la traccia sul computer. Aveva il casco però.
> 
> Via Lothar, una volta si fa un giro insieme e *poi si va a donne*!


Lo inviti a nozze! :mrgreen:


----------



## Annarè (3 Febbraio 2012)

Allora...io mi trovo in una situazione molto simile...nel senso che sono innamorata di un uomo sposato con una figlia...e come te per gelosia e cose del genere ho deciso di dire basta...ma ci penso continuamente è un ossessione...e ogni volta che cerco di rialzarmi lui con una scusa o con un altra torna da me....non so + come agire xk so che senza di lui il vuoto sarebbe troppo grande e ho paura di non riuscire + a stare bene con nessun altro uomo xk il pensiero di lui sarebbe incancellabile cmq....non si può cancellare...e allora voglio sapere cosa si deve fare?!?!?!?!


----------



## Annarè (3 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Grazie Claudio. Ti spiego perché il tuo dire "non corrisposto" mi fa arricciare il naso:
> 
> Vorrei porvi una domanda: quante donne avete conosciuto con marito e prole che hanno abbandonato tutto per amore?
> 
> ...






Una donna ha un forte senso di responsabilità nei confronti dei figli e della famiglia è molto difficile che essa molli tutto perlomeno fino a quando il marito non le dia un valido motivo, non la tradisca a sua volta o i figli non siano cresciuti...Una donna è disposta a rinunciare all'amore della sua vita x la famiglia...E' così purtroppo...A volte vorremmo che le cose andassero diversamente...Conosco a memoria tutte le sensazioni che puoi aver provato dalla gelosia, all'ansia quando non risponde, al tormento, all'incapacità di dimenticare...Ho letto un libro si chiama "Donne che amano troppo" ma ci sono storie di ogni genere...e ciò che emerge è che quando si ama troppo un'altra persona come fai tu è xk non ami abbastanza te stesso. Quindi l'unico consiglio che posso darti è concentrati su te stesso, migliorati....AMATI.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Annarè ha detto:


> Una donna ha un forte senso di responsabilità nei confronti dei figli e della famiglia è molto difficile che essa molli tutto perlomeno fino a quando il marito non le dia un valido motivo, non la tradisca a sua volta o i figli non siano cresciuti...Una donna è disposta a rinunciare all'amore della sua vita x la famiglia...E' così purtroppo...A volte vorremmo che le cose andassero diversamente...Conosco a memoria tutte le sensazioni che puoi aver provato dalla gelosia, all'ansia quando non risponde, al tormento, all'incapacità di dimenticare...Ho letto un libro si chiama "Donne che amano troppo" ma ci sono storie di ogni genere...e ciò che emerge è che quando si ama troppo un'altra persona come fai tu è xk non ami abbastanza te stesso. Quindi l'unico consiglio che posso darti è concentrati su te stesso, migliorati....AMATI.


Tanto per capirci...
HO letto quel libro...e cambierei il titolo in donne che amano poco e male!
Anna sei sposata tu?

Geko è nelle nostre mani...Tra me e Lothar...perchè mi serve per il film no?
Sta uscendone molto bene...
Tu datti una svegliata eh?
Bon ciao!


----------



## geko (4 Febbraio 2012)

Annarè ha detto:


> Una donna ha un forte senso di responsabilità nei confronti dei figli e della famiglia è molto difficile che essa molli tutto perlomeno fino a quando il marito non le dia un valido motivo, non la tradisca a sua volta o i figli non siano cresciuti...Una donna è disposta a rinunciare all'amore della sua vita x la famiglia...E' così purtroppo...A volte vorremmo che le cose andassero diversamente...Conosco a memoria tutte le sensazioni che puoi aver provato dalla gelosia, all'ansia quando non risponde, al tormento, all'incapacità di dimenticare...Ho letto un libro si chiama "Donne che amano troppo" ma ci sono storie di ogni genere...e ciò che emerge è che quando si ama troppo un'altra persona come fai tu è xk non ami abbastanza te stesso. Quindi l'unico consiglio che posso darti è concentrati su te stesso, migliorati....AMATI.


Ciao! Hai riportato su questo thread che mi sembra di aver aperto secoli fa, quando invece è passato poco più di un mese. Non nascondo di aver pensato più volte di volerlo cancellare... ma va bene così.

Non conosco il libro, comunque capisco quello che intendi. Io peró credo di amarmi molto e di avere tanto rispetto ed autostima, è per questo che in questa situazione ci sono sempre stato male. 

È proprio come dici tu, una donna rinuncia a tantissimo per la sua famiglia. Lei infatti è infelice, ma così facendo sta in pace con se stessa. Potendo mi cancellerebbe dai suoi ricordi, ma questo non è possibile, quello che è stato è stato e ormai lei sa che la vita perfetta che si è costruita è una vita plastificata, un surrogato. Amen, è andata così.

Visto che ci sono potrei anche aggiornare un po' la storia: non sto più con la mia compagna, adesso sono da solo e sento di star meglio, mi posso concentrare solo su me stesso. Nel frattempo, causa un gravoso incarico lavorativo, saró costretto a rivedere l'altra abbastanza spesso in questi mesi... Certo non è facile, ma l'etica professionale di entrambi farà sì che si mantengano le giuste distanze. Adesso devo tenere duro.

Ne sto uscendo, perché stavolta lo voglio fare veramente. Sono fiducioso! 

Attualmente sto attraversando una fase piuttosto statica dove cerco di analizzare le cose secondo una diversa prospettiva. Quindi non ho smesso di pensarci ma sto cercando di pensare in maniera 'alternativa' e certi giorni sento che funziona. Nel frattempo sto guardando tutto quello che ho e che non ho nella mia vita, e mi rendo conto di avere moltissimo. Le donne non mi sono mai mancate ma questa strada del chiodo scaccia chiodo l'ho già sperimentata ed il risultato non è stato quello sperato, anzi è servita solo a cacciarmi in altri casini ed in uno strano vortice vizioso, senza considerare il fatto che sono una calamita per le matte, le trovo tutte io! 
Niente cazzate e decisioni impulsive come faccio di solito insomma, questa è la fase in cui mi fermo, mi siedo comodo e cerco di rilassarmi un po'... che la calma e la pace nella mia vita latitano da un po' e sono quello di cui ho più bisogno adesso.


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2012)

Annarè ha detto:


> all'incapacità di dimenticare...Ho letto un libro si chiama "Donne che amano troppo" ma ci sono storie di ogni genere...e ciò che emerge è che quando si ama troppo un'altra persona come fai tu è xk non ami abbastanza te stesso..


Questo libro fa spesso, secondo me, un sacco di danni....perché tante amanti si convincono di essere quasi martiri...
Piuttosto leggete: Il principe azzurro è un bastardo.....


----------



## Piccolo Sole (4 Febbraio 2012)

Geko, ti auguro di trovare una donna e di strainnamorarti di lei e al diavolo l'altra!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ciao! Hai riportato su questo thread che mi sembra di aver aperto secoli fa, quando invece è passato poco più di un mese. Non nascondo di aver pensato più volte di volerlo cancellare... ma va bene così.
> 
> Non conosco il libro, comunque capisco quello che intendi. Io peró credo di amarmi molto e di avere tanto rispetto ed autostima, è per questo che in questa situazione ci sono sempre stato male.
> 
> ...


Che la pace e la calma siano con te, il tuo percorso è iniziato, io sono sicura che quello che stai passando farà di te un uomo ancora migliore, davvero.


----------



## elena_ (4 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che la pace e la calma siano con te, il tuo percorso è iniziato, io sono sicura che quello che stai passando farà di te un uomo ancora migliore, davvero.


lo dicevo io che la forza è potente in lui 

P.S. per Geko: ironico il tuo nuovo avatar...


----------



## geko (4 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che la pace e la calma siano con te, il tuo percorso è iniziato, io sono sicura che quello che stai passando farà di te un uomo ancora migliore, davvero.


Grazie di cuore per l'attestato di stima e per l'augurio. 



elena_ ha detto:


> lo dicevo io che la forza è potente in lui
> 
> P.S. per Geko: ironico il tuo nuovo avatar...


Grazie anche a te Elena! Che la forza sia con noi allora.  
Sì, l'avatar è ironico, infatti ho smesso di fumare diversi anni or sono! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Grazie di cuore per l'attestato di stima e per l'augurio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IO SONO 6 MESI.......... ce la posso fare 


in bocca al lupo per tutto Geko!  sei davvero in gamba e ti meriti il meglio dalla vita. :up:


----------

